# Introducing Olivier Watches & the Olivier Bronze Diver!



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

My name is Roland Oliver Tetenbaum and its with great pride that I present to you Olivier Watch Company, and our first offering in the Olivier Bronze Diver. A lot of you know me here on the forum from the bronze buckles I had made, but I wanted to take this chance to let everyone here know a little bit about me, and a little bit about my company and our first dive watch. Without the great support of the community here, and the guidance and help from the staff and mods, I could have never made it to this point.

It was actually the bronze buckle project that inspired me to start Olivier. I used a variation of my middle name for my company because I wanted something that was very much a part of who I was. The best part about the bronze buckles was interacting at the ground level with you guys, the entire WIS community. I loved getting feedback along the way, and when they started to ship, it was a blast to get emails from all of you guys showing me what strap combo you were using, how you had accelerated the patina process, or how you had modified them and changed them to be uniquely yours. I got a small dose of what it is like to have your own company making products that you designed, and there was no turning back now! I started to design my own interpretation of the ultimate bronze dive watch, and when it was ready to be unveiled, Olivier officially became my full time gig. How happy I am to present it to you now is really just beyond words:








I designed the Olivier Bronze Diver to be as feature packed as possible, and I wanted the price to be in the everyday achievable category. There are two movements available, the Japanese Miyota 8215 [*$650*] or the Swiss ETA 2824-2 [*$850*]. It comes with BOTH bezels you see there. One is bronze with black inlay which has engraved markers filled white, and the other is simply solid bronze. I didn't want to have to choose and thought neither should anyone else! Of course, it will also come with one of my bronze buckles! Here are the specs:

*Specifications:*
Case: CuSn8 Marine Grade Bronze
Case Diameter: Ø 45 mm - 48mm Lug-to-lug length
Case-back: 316L stainless steel with engraved design and unique serial number
Thickness: 15.5 mm
Lug width: 24 mm
Crown: 8mm x 4mm Signed stainless steel screw-down crown.
Crystal: Sapphire - 4 mm thick - AR coated inside
Water resistance: 500m / 50atm / 1650ft
Automatic Helium Escape Valve @ 9 o'clock position
Lume: Multi-layer Swiss SuperLuminova C3 application on dial, hands and bezel marker

120 Click uni-directional bezel
Bezel 1: Solid bronze 120 click bezel with engraved markers and lumed 12 marker
Bezel 2: Solid bronze 120 click bezel with black engraved inlay, white markers and lumed 12 marker
[Both bezels are included and are user replaceable]

Strap: 24mm Rubber diving strap
Movement: 25 Jewel Swiss ETA 2824-2 automatic - power reserve 40 hr. OR
Movement: 21 Jewel Japanese Miyota 8215 automatic - power reserve 40 hr.

1yr Transferable international warranty









As you can see, this watch is ready for action. I wanted a watch that would be up for absolutely anything. I wanted this to be the watch you strapped on when you were stepping out the door enroute to some remote jungle locale to live among the natives while you learned their ways. Or the watch you picked for your 3 week diving expedition to explore the west indies. Or the watch you trust to keep you on time while diving at your desk. Dont let the specs fool you though, while it is 45mm in diameter, its 48mm lug to lug length makes it super comfortable on the wrist. This was especially important to me because I have 6.5 inch wrists. The bronze cushion case mixed with this great and unique set of dimensions makes the bronze diver wear wonderfully. It also features an 8mm screw-down crown, signed with our logo:








​
I wanted the dial to be very legible day or night, so its got a healthy multi layer c3 lume application, as do the hands and the bezel pip. I also utilized a 3 date window, I thought it'd be great to use some design features that we dont get to see all that often:
​







Heres a shot of the engraved case back design, along with all of the critical specs of the watch as well as the unique serial number:
​






​
Lastly, im happy to announce that the pre-order is now live, you can find all the info on our website here: Olivier Watches . Be sure to act fast if there is a serial number you especially want! Expected delivery is spring 2011!

Thanks again to everyone here on this board who has helped get me to this point, without you guys this wouldn't be possible. Happy holidays to you and yours from Olivier Watches!

EDIT:

Due to popular demand, I took some wrist shots to show it off "in the bronze" so to speak! Enjoy!


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats, Roland! You've combined retro styling with a bronze case - two of the hottest things going right now in the microbrand biz. I'm sure you'll do well with this one. :-!


----------



## Aquila (Oct 31, 2009)

I cannot even start to imagine how complex, and expensive it would be to start your own watch company. Huge congrats! I hope you do very well.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Roland......you have a winner. #13 is what I want. Going to the website now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow! Congrats, Roland...excellent work

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Really like the dial design the short lugs. Even at 45mm, this should still wear quite comfortably even on my 6.8" wrists! Thanks for making these...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Congratulations Roland. By now you should have my pre-order.|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

DuDro said:


> Really like the dial design the short lugs. Even at 45mm, this should still wear quite comfortably even on my 6.8" wrists! Thanks for making these...


Same thought I had. 46mm to 48mm range is my sweet spot. Unfortunately it's out of my budget range


----------



## louky (Dec 27, 2010)

Great job and Idea !I was looking for a marine grade bronze for a while but didnt want to go to a high priced Anonimo !
So this came in a good time! You should have my pre-order as well by now for an ETA version!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow Roland!
Congrats!
You've done a great job of keeping this a secret!


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful caseback, love that lone diver


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great watch/ Great idea. Hope you do very well as I love when small business wins BIG!


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

Looks great, just placed a pre-order!

Bob


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow this is impressive. I've been reluctant to try a bronze watch but the style, features and price are fantastic. Congrats!!!


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet! Can't decide, black bezel or bronze bezel?

EDIT: Just re-reading the specs, you mean they come with both bezels?


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

OH MY! Don't know if me and the wallet ought to curse you...or jump straight on the pre-order....but wait I'm broke

Either way Congrats on a fantastic combo. I've no doubt this one will do very well.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your great feedback and for the early support with your pre-orders!!



Sodiac said:


> Sweet! Can't decide, black bezel or bronze bezel?
> 
> EDIT: Just re-reading the specs, you mean they come with both bezels?


It sure does! So no need to choose between the looks, you get two for the price of one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats on a really great looking watch. I love the size of it and the short lugs. (It's strange how the black bezel makes it look larger than the bronze bezel does in the first pic.)

Those prices for a bronze watch are VERY reasonable, and I think you'll do really well with this. 

Oh, and good on you for not feeling the need to give it some ridiculous depth rating.


----------



## drg (Feb 7, 2010)

Roland well done.

Bravo


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

#40 eta reserved and deposit paid. Good luck with this Roland, cheers, Steve


----------



## cummje (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the text you used for the numbers. Unique and still easy to read. Want!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

A lot of people asked for some pictures of the watches on a wrist, so here they are getting their daily "patina builder" sea air! At the wrist angles you can see the blue from the AR coating, and dead on its like there is nothing even there, super clear!


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Just when I thought I had my last watch....Beautiful!


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

wow i dont do goldish watches , but those are sweet !!! an plans to make regular stainless divers or pvd ???


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Congratulations, and all the best with your new venture... 

May I ask from where the cases are sourced, and more importantly, where/by whom are the watches are actually assembled, quality-checked and tested? I looked over the website but didn't see anything that spoke to these points. 

Thanks,
HBL


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations! That is a very pleasing design.
Wish you great success!


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

hidden by leaves said:


> Congratulations, and all the best with your new venture...
> 
> May I ask from where the cases are sourced, and more importantly, where/by whom are the watches are actually assembled, quality-checked and tested? I looked over the website but didn't see anything that spoke to these points.
> 
> ...


Roland, first off congrats and the design looks beautiful.....Would love to get an answer on these Q's also if you don't mind.

Thanks

/Amer


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

hidden by leaves said:


> Congratulations, and all the best with your new venture...
> 
> May I ask from where the cases are sourced, and more importantly, where/by whom are the watches are actually assembled, quality-checked and tested? I looked over the website but didn't see anything that spoke to these points.
> 
> ...





amers said:


> Roland, first off congrats and the design looks beautiful.....Would love to get an answer on these Q's also if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> /Amer


Thanks for the compliments guys, i'm really thrilled with how they came out. I am very proud say that my cases are sourced from Germany, in marine grade CuSn8 bronze.

I've sent both you guys PM's!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Balls. Another watch I really want but don't quite have the money for at the moment.


----------



## _jonte (Nov 17, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


>


Now that's the money shot! b-)

I really like it, seems a bit different but at the same time classic and good size. I have a Magrette bronze, love the patina that develops and I'm sure you have a winner in this :-!


----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)

Hi Roland,

Beautiful creation. Any chance of a watch with 22mm lugs?


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

Nice watch, congrats and good luck.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

branl33 said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> Beautiful creation. Any chance of a watch with 22mm lugs?


No plans for our second watch to be unveiled until this watch is in everyones hands in the spring. I have fairly small wrists and find that the most comfortable for me is a 24mm strap that tapers to 22mm. That is how the strap provided with the Olivier Bronze Diver is designed.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

This looks virtually identical to the Helson Buccaneer, right down to the two bezels, only in bronze rather than steel. And of all the watches I bought and flipped this year, the one I regret letting go most was my Buccaneer GMT.

Even though I am not a big fan of bronze and, for the time being have been beached for diving, I find this watch almost irresistible. Well done! Especially at this price point, I know you will have a winner. I just hope you don't have sourcing problems with the ETA movements like Tempest and others.

Bottom line: If I was still diving, you would already have my preorder. :-! Best of luck with this venture!

Rob


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


> No plans for our second watch to be unveiled until this watch is in everyones hands in the spring. I have fairly small wrists and find that the most comfortable for me is a 24mm strap that tapers to 22mm. That is how the strap provided with the Olivier Bronze Diver is designed.


What size is your wrist?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Don't forget you can still free dive ;-), I think this is an OK looking watch but to heavy {also feel a bit slimed with the "questionable" survey that came out of left field even before the announcement of the Oliver, felt the same with the sudden rush of the Aquadive} Wish them the best of luck.


iinsic said:


> This looks virtually identical to the Helson Buccaneer, right down to the two bezels, only in bronze rather than steel. And of all the watches I bought and flipped this year, the one I regret letting go most was my Buccaneer GMT.
> 
> Even though I am not a big fan of bronze and, for the time being have been beached for diving, I find this watch almost irresistible. Well done! Especially at this price point, I know you will have a winner. I just hope you don't have sourcing problems with the ETA movements like Tempest and others.
> 
> ...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

lexvil said:


> Don't forget you can still free dive ;-)


Very true, Lex. But since I'm not going for Jacques Mayol's record, every watch I currently own can handle my snorkeling/free diving duties. :-d


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats Roland - great price point for a bronze diver. I will think about it for sure. Best of luck with your venture!


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Woow! That is a cool looking watch. Congrats! I think I will get one :-!


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

The dial is not quite perfect for my taste but overall this looks really good. Considering the price it seems to be a real winner.

RS


----------



## arsenalistic (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats Roland!
Salute your passion! Its fantastic and I am sure you will do well!
Best wishes and may you enjoy plenty of success!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys, i'm really thrilled with how they came out. I am very proud say that my cases are sourced from Germany, in marine grade CuSn8 bronze.
> 
> I've sent both you guys PM's!


Thanks very much.



lexvil said:


> {also feel a bit slimed with the "questionable" survey that came out of left field even before the announcement of the Oliver,


Wow. I just went and checked that thread and the new member who started it. Are we really meant to believe that's genuine and on the up and up???


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

German soursed cases...nice!

What is the process for changing those bezels, would'nt want to dent or scratch that soft bronze? Do we have the option of requesting which bezel we want on if ordered?
tia


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

Hats off to you Roland - you are living the dream and making it real! The watch looks great.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

hidden by leaves said:


> Wow. I just went and checked that thread and the new member who started it. Are we really meant to believe that's genuine and on the up and up???


If you have an issue with another thread, don't bring it here. You guys clearly missed out on the fact that the Olivier diver was previewed on OceanicTime before it was ever announced here, so I see nothing odd about it being included in a discussion of bronze divers.


----------



## danielk (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice design. I like the 3-day date window as long as it's a 31-day month ;-) This could possibly be my second bronze dive watch.

Roland, just curious as to how you came up with the name 'Olivier' ?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

The bezels are changed very easily with tools like you here [some people use a nice small pocketknife]. to avoid scratching the bronze, many people but a tiny piece of painters tape on the side of the case. Of course, you are always welcome to request which bezel you want installed and during the assembly process in the spring, we ill pop that one right on.



tako_watch said:


> German soursed cases...nice!
> 
> What is the process for changing those bezels, would'nt want to dent or scratch that soft bronze? Do we have the option of requesting which bezel we want on if ordered?
> tia


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Dan!

Thanks for the kind words! My middle name is _Oliver,_ and when I was thinking of a name, I wanted something that was very much a part of me or who I am. I thought of Olivier as a nice twist.



danielk said:


> Very nice design. I like the 3-day date window as long as it's a 31-day month ;-) This could possibly be my second bronze dive watch.
> 
> Roland, just curious as to how you came up with the name 'Olivier' ?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Thanks Gabe!
> 
> Anyone else, that thread was not, I repeat, not stated by me. They didnt even link to my website :/


I pre-ordered your watch before I even saw that thread. I don't need someone to convince me of a good thing when I see it.:-!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> The bezels are changed very easily with tools like you here [some people use a nice small pocketknife]. to avoid scratching the bronze, many people but a tiny piece of painters tape on the side of the case. Of course, you are always welcome to request which bezel you want installed and during the assembly process in the spring, we ill pop that one right on.


thanks...good to know!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

DuDro said:


> What size is your wrist?


Hey DuDro! I have a 6.5in wrist, so having a case that was pretty dynamic size was was important to me. The Olivier Bronze diver has a 45mm case diameter, and a super comfortable 48mm lug to lug length, making it at home on big and small wrists alike.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great watch with a Good Price!

I ordered the japanese version,

Now i am waiting

Gretes ferro01


----------



## Mufflon (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey, Roland, great looking watch. Two questions: Ist your watch a limited edition or can i order it in summer or later, too? And how can i pay? Paypal and credit card? Thank you. I’m sure this would be my next watch.

Bye, Klaus


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Klaus!

Our watches are limited, we are currently producing serial numbers 1-100 for both ETA and Miyota movements. Once sold, we will be unveiling our second design. Another run will be possible but no same design will exceed 500 units. (250 Eta and 250 miyota). This is all in the future though, right now all efforts are focused on this run, so jump on it if you want to make sure to ensure one of your own 

We accept credit card, and PayPal, you can check out on our website using PayPal without having a PayPal account too, just select to check out as a guest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufflon (Feb 10, 2006)

Than you very much. Mmh, okay, will srcatch all my money and turn my wallet inside out and for the rest i ask my 
chief financial officer ;-)

Bye, Klaus


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

what is the engraved markers? is it just the raw bronze itself that is not finished/brushed? really would like it if the markers were the same as the rest of the bezel instead of whatever is applied or done to the markers as it is now.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

arlee said:


> what is the engraved markers? is it just the raw bronze itself that is not finished/brushed? really would like it if the markers were the same as the rest of the bezel instead of whatever is applied or done to the markers as it is now.


Hmm maybe you can elaborate? I'm not sure I entirely understand. The bronze bezels markings and numerals are laser engraved, and left empty. This lets users do any number of things: fill the markers with black, white, or even lume. Or wait out the patina until the markings darken, which wont take long at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## imachucas (May 30, 2010)

Will you offer new dials colors? love to see one in khaki green


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Roland,
I wish you the best on your endeavor. 

Good looking watches at a great price.|>


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Almost ready to pull the trigger on this, but had a quick question that I haven't seen on the site, or asked in a forum.

What is the kit and packaging configuration?

Thanks!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

floydfan33 said:


> Almost ready to pull the trigger on this, but had a quick question that I haven't seen on the site, or asked in a forum.
> 
> What is the kit and packaging configuration?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Floyd!

If you're having trouble finding the info, that means I definitely need to make it clearer!

The package will consist of the following:

-Oliver Bronze Diver 500m
-Both the solid bronze bezel as well as the bronze with black inlay bezel. -24mm rubber strap, tapers to 22mm
-22mm bronze buckle in pre-v or thumbnail style as well as quite a few other style choices to be revealed in coming weeks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Roland......maybe a choice in the strap/band department?
IMHO, bronze looks best in leather.....distressed would be best or something on those lines.

Anyways, as I wrote earlier up in the thread, you have a winner.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I came expecting to be underwhelmed. I'm leaving wow'd, with an itch.

I love it when things go better than expected.


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Floyd!
> 
> If you're having trouble finding the info, that means I definitely need to make it clearer!
> 
> ...


I think he is looking for how the watch will be packaged. I.E. in a pelican case, any tools, extra straps or cleaning cloths included, etc.

Bob


----------



## RooX (Aug 24, 2008)

very impressed!

3 questions, might have missed the info somewhere.

are you going to be regulating the movements in house before shipping the watches?

where are they being assembled?

any word on what the watch box will look like?

cheers!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Correct, comes the watch in a pelicase or similar box, or a wooden box maybe.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

rmahoney said:


> I think he is looking for how the watch will be packaged. I.E. in a pelican case, any tools, extra straps or cleaning cloths included, etc.
> 
> Bob


This is what I meant, and should have been clearer!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I've never really been a fan of bronze divers, but this one is making me think twice. Everything seems well thought out Roland. I might have to sell a few off to get this one.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd like to thank you Roland for making my life more difficult.
I was set on getting an Armida A1 with the lume and domed crystal in January.
Then came the "Puck", which is sublime.
Now you offer a really nice bronze diver with 2 bezels?
You realize I'm an honest guy that doesn't cheat on taxes right?
If I buy 3 watches and get audited, you're to blame.....


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

floydfan33 said:


> This is what I meant, and should have been clearer!


D'oh! No, now reading your post, I think it was pretty clear you were asking about the packaging heh! I am still looking all the box and packaging options [there are literally a million!].


----------



## tbs7777 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Roland,
any plans for other dial colors? In my opinion a dark ("britisch racing") green or a dark (!) brown or blue dial would look pretty with the solid bezel.
Perhaps you could make a poll to find at least one other color for choice. Maybe there are some other bronze loving guys, who have already one (or two) bronzies with a black dial.
regards Juergen


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello Roland,

Can u tell us more on below ..
Am refer to ETA movement.. 
Thanks .. 
Merry Christmas



RooX said:


> very impressed!
> 
> 3 questions, might have missed the info somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome Roland....I've looked at this thread 20 times now......I might have to order an ETA....that diver is freaking cool!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

marinelite said:


> Hello Roland,
> 
> Can u tell us more on below ..
> Am refer to ETA movement..
> ...


Hey Guys!

The ETA movements come adjusted in 2 positions from the factory, but the Miyota movements come unadjusted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Find the watch guys! Happy Holidays, merry Christmas and Happy new year!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

*Cool lumeshot in that colorful light disco. :-d

I am looking forward to my swiss version.*


----------



## mondocheesemonster (Aug 21, 2011)

Exquisite. Not easy to setup a company. Thanks for keeping us slim-wristers in mind :0


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

What a fantastic looking diver!

Sorry if this was mentioned/answered earlier and I missed it - How is the bronze case going to be finished? Will it be brushed, bead blasted, or something else?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

i1800collect said:


> What a fantastic looking diver!
> 
> Sorry if this was mentioned/answered earlier and I missed it - How is the bronze case going to be finished? Will it be brushed, bead blasted, or something else?


Thanks! The case has a brush finish, I wanted to go with a finish that was easy to touch up and looking brand new [with a cape cod cloth, or similar], for those people who dont want to allow the patina to develop.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

A WIS who goes by earlsy from across the pond had a pretty fun insight into an advantage of the triple date window! They said:



> Please could someone enlighten me?
> 
> Is the reason for having a tri-date so that, when the minute hand is covering today's date, you can still work it out by seeing the days before and after?


Happy to say that it works like a charm, and might actually be pretty handy when writing a check, or telling some inquiring merfolk the date whilst some meters in the deep.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Find the watch guys! Happy Holidays, merry Christmas and Happy new year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy lumeshot! 

Question: how durable is the bronze, when it comes to knocks?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Bronze is softer than stainless steel, so it'll scratch and ding much easier. But that's part of the attraction, along with the way it patinated as it becomes exposed to air and moisture

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

ttimbo said:


> Bronze is softer than stainless steel, so it'll scratch and ding much easier. But that's part of the attraction, along with the way it patinated as it becomes exposed to air and moisture
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Depends on the alloy in question, some are harder than stainless steel, some softer


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just pre-ordered one with the ETA movement. I can't wait. I've been looking at bronze divers in other threads with envy lately.

As stated earlier, I'd like to add my 2 cents for a brown leather strap (distressed). With your buckle installed, the leather strap would complete this watch. Please, please, please make one available. Even if it's an "upgraded" option, I'd gladly pay.

Thanks.


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

tbs7777 said:


> Hello Roland,
> any plans for other dial colors? In my opinion a dark ("britisch racing") green or a dark (!) brown or blue dial would look pretty with the solid bezel.
> Perhaps you could make a poll to find at least one other color for choice. Maybe there are some other bronze loving guys, who have already one (or two) bronzies with a black dial.
> regards Juergen


A dark brown dial would be killer on this watch.

Oh well, hopefully version 2 will come with choices and I can sell version 1 to pay for 2.

Bob


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Some people say it really hasn't happened without pictures, so here is proof of my visit this afternoon with Olivier watch founder/designer Roland Oliver Tetenbaum.

Roland was kind enough to spend some time with me discussing watches in general and specifically the Olivier Watch Company and the upcoming Olivier Bronze Diver. I got the chance to try on the prototypes, and hear Roland's thoughts about his design. I now know that watch designing and watch building are in his blood, and that he has the passion and drive to transform his ideas into reality.

Be advised that the designs will be produced in limited quantities, so pre-ordering is advised.

If these prototypes are any indication, I believe you can expect good things from Roland and the Olivier Watch Company, now, and in the future.

Here is a comparison of a pair Roland's Olivier Bronze Divers with my Halios Laguna.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Mr Rick said:


> Some people say it really hasn't happened without pictures, so here is proof of my visit this afternoon with Olivier watch founder/designer Roland Oliver Tetenbaum.
> 
> Roland was kind enough to spend some time with me discussing watches in general and specifically the Olivier Watch Company and the upcoming Olivier Bronze Diver. I got the chance to try on the prototypes, and hear Roland's thoughts about his design. I now know that watch designing and watch building are in his blood, and that he has the passion and drive to transform his ideas into reality.
> 
> ...


Dear lord, why did you have to post those two together? Add in the bluering, and you have my 3 favorite watches. :tear:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

The pleasure was all mine Rick! It was great to meet you, and to get to show you the Olivier Bronze Divers in person!



Mr Rick said:


> Some people say it really hasn't happened without pictures, so here is proof of my visit this afternoon with Olivier watch founder/designer Roland Oliver Tetenbaum.
> 
> Roland was kind enough to spend some time with me discussing watches in general and specifically the Olivier Watch Company and the upcoming Olivier Bronze Diver. I got the chance to try on the prototypes, and hear Roland's thoughts about his design. I now know that watch designing and watch building are in his blood, and that he has the passion and drive to transform his ideas into reality.
> 
> ...


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

tk1971 said:


> As stated earlier, I'd like to add my 2 cents for a brown leather strap (distressed). With your buckle installed, the leather strap would complete this watch. Please, please, please make one available. Even if it's an "upgraded" option, I'd gladly pay.


Maybe it is the Roland's intention.. first watch coloured in black with black rubber strap..and to come with other colours later (brown or green).. this is the only thing which makes me wait otherwise I would already made the preorder 

great project ! almost unbelievable.. one month to sell buckles and next month to come with a great looking project of watch and nice web site.. great work!


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

I have read the entire thread and I must admit, I couldn't wait and pre-ordered. I'm going with the Bronze ETA. Although the black dial is cool, I would love to have a British Racing Green, Navy Blue or Olive Dial to go with the watch, with a 2 tone distressed strap, with inside to match the color of the dial. Magrette Regattare has that setup with "Red" inside the black on the strap. Olivier Bronze, with Olive Dial, and Black/Olive strap combo would be just amazing!


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

lexvil said:


> Don't forget you can still free dive ;-), I think this is an OK looking watch but to heavy {also feel a bit slimed with the "questionable" survey that came out of left field even before the announcement of the Oliver, felt the same with the sudden rush of the Aquadive} Wish them the best of luck.


I was the one who posted the the survey on bronze watches. It was a personal post for you guys to help me decide which Bronze I should buy. Oliver, I apologize if it impeded on your thunder to launch your company on WUS; that was not the intent. Nevertheless, I am wondering why lexvil thinks it was "questionable". And Lexvil, you feel slimed? Jeez!!! Really!!!??


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

I like the look of this watch but why its case is almost similar to Helson buccaneer?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

petr_cha said:


> Maybe it is the Roland's intention.. first watch coloured in black with black rubber strap..and to come with other colours later (brown or green).. this is the only thing which makes me wait otherwise I would already made the preorder
> 
> great project ! almost unbelievable.. one month to sell buckles and next month to come with a great looking project of watch and nice web site.. great work!


Thanks for all the kind words, i've definitely got some surprises on the way :-!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

kkwpk said:


> I like the look of this watch but why its case is almost similar to Helson buccaneer?


Are you serious? Why do scores of watches use the cushion case? You think the bucaneer is original? Lulz.


----------



## cthulu (Dec 4, 2008)

Beutiful Diver!! Can´t find anything about the crystal is it domed or flat??

-Sami-


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

cthulu said:


> Beutiful Diver!! Can´t find anything about the crystal is it domed or flat??
> 
> -Sami-


Hey Sami! It's a flat sapphire crystal with AR coating on the interior.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, i've definitely got some surprises on the way :-!


So Roland, and hints on the surprises? Will these surprises for those who have already submitted their reservation or for those who are still sitting on the fence. ;-) Full disclosure; I fall in the former not the latter category.


----------



## jrau13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just came across your watches on Gear Patrol Timekeeping: Olivier Bronze Diver | Gear Patrol then shot over here to read more as I knew there would be a thread.
Congrats!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen mention pop up in numerous places. I guess word is spreading. Better leave one for me. Anyone need a kidney?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

thecustomer said:


> So Roland, and hints on the surprises? Will these surprises for those who have already submitted their reservation or for those who are still sitting on the fence. ;-) Full disclosure; I fall in the former not the latter category.


The surprises will be for current reservation holders and fence sitters  I wouldn't let down my early supporters!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby Jesus (Sep 5, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys, i'm really thrilled with how they came out. I am very proud say that my cases are sourced from Germany, in marine grade CuSn8 bronze.
> 
> I've sent both you guys PM's!


Sourced from Germany! Now I'm interested. I'll probably get one when i get my income tax check lol.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

No ....? Germany huh? Well, happy new year to you, and much success!


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

wow....now Bronze comes with blue n brown dial.....nice


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

raylowwl said:


> wow....now Bronze comes with blue n brown dial.....nice


Yes! Caught those last night on OT. I really like the mahogany.


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

I wish they had emailed existing pre-orders to let them know that blue and brown dials are now available. I was very happy to see that as I've changed my order to brown dial.

Bob


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Are there any pictures of the blue and brown dials available. Where can I get more information on these options?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

rmahoney said:


> I wish they had emailed existing pre-orders to let them know that blue and brown dials are now available. I was very happy to see that as I've changed my order to brown dial.
> 
> Bob





thecustomer said:


> Are there any pictures of the blue and brown dials available. Where can I get more information on these options?


Hey everyone! Sorry, i've been traveling for the New Years, and havent had a chance to post much! You can get all the details here on OceanicTimes 

OceanicTime: OLIVIER Bronze DIVER NewDials

I'll be making an announcement here as soon as I get back. In the mean time please note, that ALL existing orders are of course welcome to the new options, just email me, message me here, or contact me through our website to change your order 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm impressed with it, is the crystal double domed sapphire?


----------



## PSV (May 19, 2009)

Ok, I'm about ready to pre-order a ETA. I'm normally a Rolex diver guy plus a fan of AP, JLC and IWC so this would be my first boutique diver. Now comes the tricky part: a black no-date one to sport on a black Isofrane or that new brown dial one to go with some leather straps???


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

breitlingso08 said:


> I'm impressed with it, is the crystal double domed sapphire?


its not double domed, its a 4mm thick flat sapphire with AR coating on the inside.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you have any dial close up shots? It looks like the hands and dial markers have a different color shade. Hands look white while the dial markers have that familiar very light c3 green hue ?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Do you have any dial close up shots? It looks like the hands and dial markers have a different color shade. Hands look white while the dial markers have that familiar very light c3 green hue ?


The lume is c3 super lumi-nova throughout, and in person the hands are the same green hue as the dial. Here are two pictures, in the second one I can see why you might think they are not the same lume. The first is a shot I took with my cell phone, so please excuse the funny white balance which makes the c3 not quite as green as it really is. You can see in this picture how the lume is completely the same throughout.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

You're using a blue second-hand needle. Its looks great on the black and brown dial backgrounds, but a little funny on the blue dial background. I personally like the blue dial but not with the blue needle. Will you consider using a different color for the second-hand needle on the blue dialed watches?

IMO a "White" or "Yellow" second-hand with c3 super lumi-nova tip would look great on the blue background.

Also, will the bezel color (bezel 2 currently with "Black" engraved inlay) also be changed to match the dial color on brown and blue dialed watches?


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi,

Great watch! I am a fence sitter at the moment - I like to wear my watches with a ZULU strap so would ahve definitely preferred a screw bar. Can this watch take a ZULU? And I would also like to see more details on the lug.

Cheers, S.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Treebeard said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great watch! I am a fence sitter at the moment - I like to wear my watches with a ZULU strap so would ahve definitely preferred a screw bar. Can this watch take a ZULU? And I would also like to see more details on the lug.
> 
> Cheers, S.


+1. Any chance Strongergodzilla can post a pic of the Olivier on a brown, olive or dessert tan Nato strap?

I don't even have the watch yet and I'm already shopping around for strap options.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I am currently waiting for some 24mm zulu straps to arrive for this very purpose, you guys are reading my mind! Hopefully pictures of the lugs will get you on the other side of that fence Treebeard!



Treebeard said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great watch! I am a fence sitter at the moment - I like to wear my watches with a ZULU strap so would ahve definitely preferred a screw bar. Can this watch take a ZULU? And I would also like to see more details on the lug.
> 
> Cheers, S.





tk1971 said:


> +1. Any chance Strongergodzilla can post a pic of the Olivier on a brown, olive or dessert tan Nato strap?
> 
> I don't even have the watch yet and I'm already shopping around for strap options.


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats on your company and your first watch. It is a winner - I just preordered one. The design look clean and simple and the price is reasonable. I will wear mine with the bronze bezel. 

I too echo the need for leather strap. That will be my first after-market purchase if you don't provide one as an accessory to be purchased. 

Cliff


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Cliff! Thanks for the support with your pre-order, and for the kind words!

I will most definitely and without a doubt have a lot of different strap options available as accessories when the watch is closer to shipping, not to mention a lot of different buckle options too. Dont worry, there will be something for everyone! Leather, sail cloth, etc.



crkline2 said:


> Congrats on your company and your first watch. It is a winner - I just preordered one. The design look clean and simple and the price is reasonable. I will wear mine with the bronze bezel.
> 
> I too echo the need for leather strap. That will be my first after-market purchase if you don't provide one as an accessory to be purchased.
> 
> Cliff


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am in love with this watch Roland. Just flipped a couple of my watches to free up funds for another purchase otherwise id be all over this. Any idea how big a production they will be? Hoping I can get in once my birthday rolls around....either way great watch and best of luck!

Cb


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

cb23 said:


> I am in love with this watch Roland. Just flipped a couple of my watches to free up funds for another purchase otherwise id be all over this. Any idea how big a production they will be? Hoping I can get in once my birthday rolls around....either way great watch and best of luck!
> 
> Cb


Hey CB! Right now we are producing numbers 1-100 of each movement, for a total of just 200 pieces being assembled in the spring. Glad you love the watch, it's just amazing the road that took me here and how it all came together at the end!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, man, I wish you all the success in the world....but please don't sell out until I can swing one.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Some cool looking bronze dive watches. They will look cool when they oxides overtime.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Roland should treat one of his prototypes with some liver of sulfur, slap an arsenal strap on it (with his buckle, of course), take some pics and post them up.

I'd bet all the pre-orders would be fully booked after everyone sees how good these watches will look with some patina.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

tk1971 said:


> Roland should treat one of his prototypes with some liver of sulfur, slap an arsenal strap on it (with his buckle, of course), take some pics and post them up.
> 
> I'd bet all the pre-orders would be fully booked after everyone sees how good these watches will look with some patina.





G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Some cool looking bronze dive watches. They will look cool when they oxides overtime.


Is this something you guys are pretty interested in seeing? So far i've been letting the prototypes patina naturally from just the sea air, but could maybe give a patina treatment to the all bronze version if thats something you all really wanna see. Respond and let me know!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

YES please!


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Is this something you guys are pretty interested in seeing? So far i've been letting the prototypes patina naturally from just the sea air, but could maybe give a patina treatment to the all bronze version if thats something you all really wanna see. Respond and let me know!


Yes... please, you got my vote.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

BTW, can you post new pics? There were some of them on the beach a few pages back. Have they darkened more?


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's another yes vote for a patina treatment.|>


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Is this something you guys are pretty interested in seeing? So far i've been letting the prototypes patina naturally from just the sea air, but could maybe give a patina treatment to the all bronze version if thats something you all really wanna see. Respond and let me know!


Yes, please!


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Is this something you guys are pretty interested in seeing? So far i've been letting the prototypes patina naturally from just the sea air, but could maybe give a patina treatment to the all bronze version if thats something you all really wanna see. Respond and let me know!


Roland, you mean accelerate the patina on one of the prototypes. Please tell me you DID NOT mean that you will pre-patina all the Bronze watches that have been ordered.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

thecustomer said:


> Roland, you mean accelerate the patina on one of the prototypes. Please tell me you DID NOT mean that you will pre-patina all the Bronze watches that have been ordered.


Nah..... I think he meant he could pre patina a sample for showing here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

thecustomer said:


> Roland, you mean accelerate the patina on one of the prototypes. *Please tell me you DID NOT mean that you will pre-patina all the Bronze watches that have been ordered.*


How did you get this from what Roland said...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry if my last post scared anyone. I meant that I could give a patina treatment to one of my _prototypes_ and ONLY one of my prototypes if everyone was interested


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> How did you get this from what Roland said...


Lol...... Roland called to ask if he could do it !

Just kidding......it just sounded that way to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

'The all bronze' =/= 'all the bronze'

!!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I would definately love to see a prototype of the case with some patina applied.


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

definitely would like to see the all bronze with patina....thanks


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> How did you get this from what Roland said...


LOL... Just wanted to make sure that it meant what it read.

Yes, definitely what to see one of the prototypes with Patina on it.


----------



## waypoint (Feb 8, 2006)

Pre-order sent for a black dialed Swiss ETA Date! ;-) It's been a long time since I last bought a watch. One in bronze at this price range coupled with German engineering was too tempting to pass. I hope I get the serial number I requested for!

Kudos, Roland!

BR,
w a y


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

This feels like a mash-up of the Moray and Remora. Which isn't a bad thing at all...just can't help but see Benarus when I look at the pics :think:


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not seeing that at all. :differentstrokes:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


> BTW, can you post new pics? There were some of them on the beach a few pages back. Have they darkened more?


the beach : au natural bronze patina enhancer :-!


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> the beach : au natural bronze patina enhancer :-!


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> the beach : au natural bronze patina enhancer :-!


Yum! |>


----------



## Treebeard (Mar 8, 2006)

Any pics on a Zulu yet?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Treebeard said:


> Any pics on a Zulu yet?


Still waiting on the straps! ill post here as soon as I get them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

The blue face on a blue strap, or striped blue/black? :swoon:


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, now I want one.

Any good photos of the brown dial? I'd like to see the shade of brown used and how it works with the hands.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow these are very nice. Congrats on starting your own watches.


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

Can I suggest having the crown black PVD coated?

I saw another bronze dive watch with a custom black PVD crown and it set off the dark dial wonderfully.

I'\d certainly apy extra to have a PVD or coated crown.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Some new shots of the Bronze Diver!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking good sir.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow... I am in awe.


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Navitimer said:


> Can I suggest having the crown black PVD coated?
> 
> I saw another bronze dive watch with a custom black PVD crown and it set off the dark dial wonderfully.
> 
> I'\d certainly apy extra to have a PVD or coated crown.


+1...... I am on board


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

+2 !!

Greta idea!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I like the contrast between the ss caseback/crown and the bronze case !

Roland, keep this... :-!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh my.


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

Navitimer said:


> Can I suggest having the crown black PVD coated?
> 
> I saw another bronze dive watch with a custom black PVD crown and it set off the dark dial wonderfully.


As someone who has already put down his deposit, can I say a loud "ABSOLUTELY!" to this suggestion? A black crown would go extremely well with the black face and/or black bezel (and wouldn't look out of place on any other colour of face IMO).


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Treebeard said:


> Any pics on a Zulu yet?


I am still waiting for the 24mm zulus, but here are some pictures of it on a 22mm I had on hand. Also some shots showing just how much room you have with the lugs. I've put this thing on isofranes, thick pam intended leather, zulus, etc. A lot of possibilities here!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> I am still waiting for the 24mm zulus, but here are some pictures of it on a 22mm I had on hand. Also some shots showing just how much room you have with the lugs. I've put this thing on isofranes, thick pam intended leather, zulus, etc. A lot of possibilities here!


You know what would be awesome Roland? Bronze hardware Zulu straps....|> something to offer? Me thinks so!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

DAMN!!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

cb23 said:


> You know what would be awesome Roland? Bronze hardware Zulu straps....|> something to offer? Me thinks so!


+1. That would be awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

Put in my pre-order yesterday, haven't been excited about a watch purchase in some time.

The Zulu / Nato looks good but I agree with others with all of the hardware going on with those straps it'd be outstanding to find someone to make one with bronze hardware. I looked around pretty hard the other day without coming up with anything though.

Andy


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

You guys are all mind readers! CANT I HAVE ANY SURPRISES LEFT FOR THE SPRING?! b-)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Unpossible!


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wondering if the production has already started? Or will you wait for orders to be completed first before starting production?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

#26 brown dial. Yup. Changed from blue to brown. The brown with leather is going to be amazing!!!!!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

kcohsg said:


> Just wondering if the production has already started? Or will you wait for orders to be completed first before starting production?


Hey kcohsg! Production has already begun, the pre-orders were a way for me to ensure that anyone who was interested in one could get one. A big concern of mine was not wanting to produce too few and have to tell people to wait for another batch in the fall or later.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

Would a bronze bracelet be too crazy?

Great looking watch btw.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Not crazy, but just a little problematic. A bronze bracelet might not be ideal because of the weight involved, not to mention that some people just dont like bronze contact on their skin. That is also a big reason for the stainless or titanium casebacks most of the bronze watches use.

But as some of you have been able to get out of me in the above posts, there are a lot of plans for bronze options in straps in the works, no worries there !



Turnaround said:


> Would a bronze bracelet be too crazy?
> 
> Great looking watch btw.


----------



## YOUNGIAM (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice watch!!! Congrats. Now if I could just sell that one job......


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Kind of stealing this idea from the bluering forum, but would love to see where all these are going so I'll start ...

#26 miyota brown dial -Iowa

Anyone else????


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

petersenjp said:


> Kind of stealing this idea from the bluering forum, but would love to see where all these are going so I'll start ...
> 
> #26 miyota brown dial -Iowa
> 
> Anyone else????


Miyota #5 to Wisco


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

#33 Miyota blue dial

Vancouver, BC


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

#61 ETA Black No Date
Pennsylvania


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

#18 eta Philippines


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

kcohsg said:


> #18 eta Philippines


You stole my number!!!


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

#40 eta heading to Hong Kong


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

Are you guys getting confirmation of your requested serial? I requested in my order but wasn't sure if that was ever confirmed or how that works?

**edit** 019 - Brown dial Miyota - Ohio

I think the brown / brown vintage leather / bronze bezel combo is going to be to die for. Add a little artificial patina to the mix and wear the heck out of it.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

There is a confirmation once you order (mine went to spam, so had to go find it). Its an auto confirmation just saying you paid. I would email Roland and ask him. He has a master spread sheet with the serial numbers being requested. As I wrote earlier, Roland is amazing to work with.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey AudiOn19s! Check your email, I sent you some details there!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

#13 India.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

#28 to Singapore


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Had a absolutely CRAZY meet up yesterday with great WIS and avid Paneristi James. This happened:










Full write up with TONS of pictures coming soon. Still processing everything in my head 

you can see some very special pieces from my collection in the background, pieces I got from my father mostly.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Liking the leather.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

.....and the rubber !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got a distressed vintage ammo strap sitting here waiting to go on mine when it arrives. Can't wait!!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Roland is SUCH a tease!!!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


> Roland is SUCH a tease!!!


If I was a tease I would have posted this :-!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> If I was a tease I would have posted this :-!


UGH...The wait continues..But Roland, the pics due ease the pain...Just a little :-d


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Man, spring can't get here fast enough! Hopefully, I'll have my blue dial before the fishing starts getting good here on the TX coast. I'll be wearing my Olivier on every fishing trip to accelerate the patina process. I don't want to risk any bad results with LOS or the boiled egg method.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

clouser said:


> Man, spring can't get here fast enough! Hopefully, I'll have my blue dial before the fishing starts getting good here on the TX coast. I'll be wearing my Olivier on every fishing trip to accelerate the patina process. I don't want to risk any bad results with LOS or the boiled egg method.


Yeah, man, I'm with you. Just wear the sh*t out of it, and let nature do its thing. Like Roland says in the description, 'a watch to go everywhere' (or something like that).

Honestly, I'm not really the collecting type. I want a nice, durable, functional watch that I wear everywhere (outside dress and real dirtbag stuff), something to pass on, something that will make people think of me when they see it.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Just placed my pre-order! :-!

#21 - ETA Black No-Date - SF Bay Area, CA


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Some of you might recall that a while back, I posted some of my dads hand made buckles. He is working on a lot of different ones to be available by the time the Bronze Diver ships, alongside my own buckles. Heres a sneak peek, lightning bolt!


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

Whats the chance of a different coloured second hand ? dark orange or red would look great IMHO


----------



## jumbo1130 (Sep 8, 2010)

Phil Tabor said:


> Whats the chance of a different coloured second hand ? dark orange or red would look great IMHO


+1


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

No plans for a different colored second hand guys, sorry!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good Roland! E-mail sent to change dial to brown. 

Getting excited for these to be completed and on our wrists!

#10 ETA - Atlanta, GA


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Looking good Roland! E-mail sent to change dial to brown.
> 
> Getting excited for these to be completed and on our wrists!
> 
> #10 ETA - Atlanta, GA


Funny, I changed mine to brown as well....


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

petersenjp said:


> Funny, I changed mine to brown as well....


I think the combo is going to look sa-weeet, especially on a nice vintage brown leather strap. May have to do something about that lighter blue seconds hand though. Seems out of place in this combo....


----------



## Babis Stinson (Dec 22, 2011)

These look great! Many congrats Roland Oliver, great design, and finally an affordable bronze automatic watch. Panerai Luminor Submersible Bronzo is one of my favorite watches but it is too expensive for me right now. Last week I ordered my first watch, a Stowa Marine Automatic, but when I'll be getting my second, Olivier Diver will one of my first choices.

Congratulations on your efforts and design.


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> I think the combo is going to look sa-weeet, especially on a nice vintage brown leather strap. May have to do something about that lighter blue seconds hand though. Seems out of place in this combo....


I'm thinking the same thing but I'll wait and see if the blue is really going to bug me that much, it's my only gripe.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

AudiOn19s said:


> I'm thinking the same thing but I'll wait and see if the blue is really going to bug me that much, it's my only gripe.


I am the odd ball out :-! I actually dig the blue second hand...Its something different...I don't think it defines the watch, but does give it more character.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Babis! Great first choice with the Stowa, i've heard nothing but great things about their watches. Hope to hear from you when you are considering watch # 2 



Babis Stinson said:


> These look great! Many congrats Roland Oliver, great design, and finally an affordable bronze automatic watch. Panerai Luminor Submersible Bronzo is one of my favorite watches but it is too expensive for me right now. Last week I ordered my first watch, a Stowa Marine Automatic, but when I'll be getting my second, Olivier Diver will one of my first choices.
> 
> Congratulations on your efforts and design.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I think the brown dial will really pair wonderfully with the amazing bespoke straps out there. Very excited to see just what everyone comes up with in the spring. I will have quite a few strap choices available too! Very exciting strap news in particular being released next week!! |>


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> I think the brown dial will really pair wonderfully with the amazing bespoke straps out there. Very excited to see just what everyone comes up with in the spring. I will have quite a few strap choices available too! Very exciting strap news in particular being released next week!! |>


Roland, you are a master of tease...That is for sure!!!!! So pumped!!! Can't wait for next week now too!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I mentioned before that I had a great meetup with a local WIS and big time paneristi James. He brought with him his PAM 382, the lovely bronze cased luminor sub that has just about everybody considering emptying little bobby's college fund... It is _quite_ the piece. I let it mingle with my bronze divers so they could learn a thing or two about italio-swiss design elements, while James and I had a great conversation about watches, cars, you name it! He showed me the new offerings Panerai just debuted and gave me a very insightful walk through of their models, naming conventions, dial history, and more. James saw my Bronze Diver online and wanted to pick one up for a daily bronze wearer, his 382 being a special occasion watch.

The 382 is really a stunning watch. One thing that I really love is its very unique case finishing. I feel like its somewhere in between a brush finish, and a polished case. Its unlike any other brush finish that I have seen, and it really makes the case glow when the light hits it. You can see it in some of my pictures, it gives the bronze an even warmer almost red/yellow tinge. I had seen this in other pictures of it, and finally think I know where the effect is coming from. The in house movement is very nicely decorated, and very fun to peep through the exhibition case back. Having just written that, I just realized I didnt take a picture of it!

I tried it on, my first non - Olivier watch on my wrist since getting the prototypes, and its got a very nice heft. It certainly has wrist presence on my 6.5 in wrist! It has a titanium case back, and titanium buckle.

The 382 is really a fantastic piece, it gave me tons of ideas for another Olivier down the line. Enjoy the pictures! [We were inside a coffee shop on a VERY bright SoCal day, which made taking pictures pretty difficult.]


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

strongergodzilla said:


> One thing that I really love is its very unique case finishing. I feel like its somewhere in between a brush finish, and a polished case. Its unlike any other brush finish that I have seen, and it really makes the case glow when the light hits it.


I once watched a watchmaker refinish a brushed case using a 2 step process: the first was the brushed finish with the case held in a jig for alignment of the brush marks. Then he did a very light polish by hand over the top of the new brushing: it came out amazing, like a glow was imparted to the brushed surfaces.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't

Stop

Looking


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

A++ would read again. 

That isofrane with bronze buckle looks killer. Definitely the strap I will be putting on mine. I didn't receive an email confirmation for serial # but I couldn't really care either way, just want the watch. The anticipation is killer, especially with all these amazing photos.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Bananarama said:


> A++ would read again.
> 
> That isofrane with bronze buckle looks killer. Definitely the strap I will be putting on mine. I didn't receive an email confirmation for serial # but I couldn't really care either way, just want the watch. The anticipation is killer, especially with all these amazing photos.


Hey, I know you!  sup, bud?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Bananarama! Please send me another email, your first one may have gotten caught in my spam filter? Im happy to help you find a serial number you like!



Bananarama said:


> A++ would read again.
> 
> That isofrane with bronze buckle looks killer. Definitely the strap I will be putting on mine. I didn't receive an email confirmation for serial # but I couldn't really care either way, just want the watch. The anticipation is killer, especially with all these amazing photos.


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> it gave me tons of ideas for another Olivier down the line.


I sure hope that green dial gave you some ideas! Offer that dial color and I might change my order once again!

Bob


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

You know what Roland? I think your two Oliviers definitely hold their own aesthetically in the pics above. But damn, that 382 sure is a work of art.

I wish you had released the Olivier before I picked up my Magrette Regattare Bronze! I'm not sure I can justify 2 bronze watches in the collection...but you never know.;-)

You did such a great job with the bronze buckles recently and I wish you all the very best with Olivier Watches.

Cheers!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Spoonsey!

Thanks for the kind words, compliments from other watch lovers mean the most! Happy to hear you are enjoying the buckles, and hope that you'll get an Olivier to go side by side with your Magrette. You've got two buckles, and one watch  dont let the buckle be lonely!



Spoonsey said:


> You know what Roland? I think your two Oliviers definitely hold their own aesthetically in the pics above. But damn, that 382 sure is a work of art.
> 
> I wish you had released the Olivier before I picked up my Magrette Regattare Bronze! I'm not sure I can justify 2 bronze watches in the collection...but you never know.;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmmmmm...I am really liking the blue dial Miyota Roland. Any chance of a pic of the blue dial version with the all bronze bezel? I couldn't find one here or on your website.

I also wonder how the blue dial version would go with a blue Isofrane?

I don't have any blue dial watches in my collection so maybe that can be my justification!


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Bananarama! Please send me another email, your first one may have gotten caught in my spam filter? Im happy to help you find a serial number you like!


Thanks for the offer but I'll just take a leftover serial number. Not entirely worried with getting anything in particular. Or come up with something creative if you wish. I just want the damn thing on my wrist already :-d (patience is not a virtue, it's people I treat)

Hello Nate-deezy









b-)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Bananarama said:


> Thanks for the offer but I'll just take a leftover serial number. Not entirely worried with getting anything in particular. Or come up with something creative if you wish. I just want the damn thing on my wrist already :-d (patience is not a virtue, it's people I treat)
> 
> Hello Nate-deezy
> 
> ...


Shut up and wait like a good boy.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> Hmmmmm...I am really liking the blue dial Miyota Roland. Any chance of a pic of the blue dial version with the all bronze bezel? I couldn't find one here or on your website.
> 
> I also wonder how the blue dial version would go with a blue Isofrane?
> 
> I don't have any blue dial watches in my collection so maybe that can be my justification!


How about with the brown dial too. Heck... Just more pics.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha sorry guys, been trying to get as many pictures up as possible! And a video this week too, hopefully. trying to get all the pictures I need before using some LOS on my bronze prototype, for anyone waiting. The blue and brown dials were really a result of you guys all asking for them, so they JUST entered production.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Haha sorry guys, been trying to get as many pictures up as possible! And a video this week too, hopefully. trying to get all the pictures I need before using some LOS on my bronze prototype, for anyone waiting. The blue and brown dials were really a result of you guys all asking for them, so they JUST entered production.


Roland, you are doing an amazing job at keeping up with us!!! We really appreciate your hard work and dedication. This watch will be amazing!!!!!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

petersenjp said:


> Roland, you are doing an amazing job at keeping up with us!!! We really appreciate your hard work and dedication. This watch will be amazing!!!!!


My absolute pleasure, I just cant tell you how happy I am with how the Olivier has come together. I cant wait to see it on peoples wrists!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> My absolute pleasure, I just cant tell you how happy I am with how the Olivier has come together. I cant wait to see it on peoples wrists!


I am sure day 1 we receive them, this thread will go nuts!!!!!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> My absolute pleasure, I just cant tell you how happy I am with how the Olivier has come together. I cant wait to see it on peoples wrists!


I want to see it on mine...when we gonna meet up?


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there a hard (or soft) closing date for the pre-order? Still trying to make a final decision but don't want to be left out....


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Many Congrats and Best of Luck with your NEW Venture.
GREAT Looking Watch all around. love both Bezels.


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't say enough good things about Roland, I originally ordered the miyota and then decided to change to the ETA. He didn't mind helping at all, now I just need to figure out who I need to talk out of #21 of the ETAs...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Roland, quick question good sir...Will you be making a Olivier Bronze owners badge? Saw you made one for the A1


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey tmeyers!

I will be finalizing the pre orders at the end of the month, and see where I am in terms of what is still available and make an announcement if necessary. Try to order before the months out to ensure you get one!



tmeyers said:


> Is there a hard (or soft) closing date for the pre-order? Still trying to make a final decision but don't want to be left out....


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL! you better believe it! Ill post them here when they are done 



petersenjp said:


> Hey Roland, quick question good sir...Will you be making a Olivier Bronze owners badge? Saw you made one for the A1


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


> I want to see it on mine...when we gonna meet up?


Whenever you can fit me into your busy schedule! Let me know.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Whenever you can fit me into your busy schedule! Let me know.


Can't wait, Roland!


----------



## stingerstingray (Jan 21, 2012)

Ill tell u all. I've met up w Roland a couple of times already. He is truly a gentleman. He is enthusiastic and passionate about the making of his bronze creation. He loves to talk about watches, not only his but other makes as well. I highly recommend those who have not ordered one to do so soon. You won't be disappointed. His bronze watches are as nice or even nicer in real life than what u see in pictures. I definitely look forward to seeing what he has coming out with accessories and future models. I'm glad to be a part of the pioneers of his beginning believers and followers. His Olivier Bronze Diver certainly stood its own next to my Panerai 382. What a beautiful, classy and solid piece of bronze timepiece!!


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you already have the packaging designed for the watch? Maybe we can get a sneak peek?


----------



## oliwoud (Oct 19, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> . James saw my Bronze Diver online and wanted to pick one up for a daily bronze wearer, his 382 being a special occasion watch.


I´m the same idea .

One go to France .


----------



## VikingMark (Feb 11, 2011)

Wish the company well, this is a great design with a great price point.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much James! Really has been great meeting up with you, looking forward to the next one! Keep your eyes peeled this week for updates



stingerstingray said:


> Ill tell u all. I've met up w Roland a couple of times already. He is truly a gentleman. He is enthusiastic and passionate about the making of his bronze creation. He loves to talk about watches, not only his but other makes as well. I highly recommend those who have not ordered one to do so soon. You won't be disappointed. His bronze watches are as nice or even nicer in real life than what u see in pictures. I definitely look forward to seeing what he has coming out with accessories and future models. I'm glad to be a part of the pioneers of his beginning believers and followers. His Olivier Bronze Diver certainly stood its own next to my Panerai 382. What a beautiful, classy and solid piece of bronze timepiece!!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Not yet, hope to have some updates on the packaging in the next few weeks. Got some great news to be released this week though!



kcohsg said:


> Do you already have the packaging designed for the watch? Maybe we can get a sneak peek?


----------



## zero-minus-ten (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello Roland,

just pull the trigger... a Miyota no date black dial will be landing in sunny Rome - Italy...but how 'bout a brown no date dial too?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Result of a meetup with Roland earlier today:










More to come. I'll try to get the pic sized better.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Ciao! Thanks for the support with your pre-order! No plans right now for any other no date dials besides the black one.



zero-minus-ten said:


> Hello Roland,
> 
> just pull the trigger... a Miyota no date black dial will be landing in sunny Rome - Italy...but how 'bout a brown no date dial too?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


> Result of a meetup with Roland earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was great meeting you Nate! Watch looks GREAT on your wrist! What was your wrist size again? 7.5in?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok Roland,I'm in for a ETA/Black No Date!It took a LOT of time studying all the pics you have posted but damn if that hunk of bronze didn't finally start talking to me!I would like to say one of the things that finally sold me was how well you are keeping everyone up to date with info & pics,it can't be easy to do with a busy scheduel..I look forward to more updates as we get closer to release & can't wait to see what little suprises you have in store for us!Take care...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

So let me back up. I met Roland today at Starbucks, just to see these bad boys first-hand, and get a feel for size. I was honestly concerned as to how they'd look on my wide, flat wrist, and I was curious about fit and finish.

First off, Roland is a great guy, and took way more time to meet with a single person like myself (who can't even buy it right now) than I ever expected. His passion for watches is highly evident; he clearly enjoys what he's doing, and I think it shows in the results. I have my own extremely small business, and it's interesting to see someone else in a similar (if somewhat more established) position. If you live locally, hit him up, and I'm sure he'll meet up.

On to the watch (es)! We got in line at Starbucks to orders drinks, and he immediately handed me one of them. First thing I noticed was heft; it has a very substantial feel to it. Weighty in a quality fashion, it feels like a solid piece of bronze. Second, the lume. In a not-so-dimly-lit Starbucks, standing under a light, the lume just popped. The already legible face became even more legible, kind of like day-time running lights on a car.  I didn't get a sense for longevity of the lume, of course, but suffice it to say lume will NOT be a complaint with these. TORCH! Unfortunately, I didn't get a lume shot (but then I'm no photog, and it would've sucked).

We sat down, and the first order of the day was a comparison between my Momentum Deep 6 and Olivier.



















So, you can clearly see the lug-to-lug difference there. The interesting thing to me is that though the Momentum is significantly bigger all around, the Olivier looks very substantial, particularly with the black bezel. Here are side views:



















On to wrist shots:




























I think it wears REALLY nicely. Here are side by side wrist shots:



















I think it's interesting how the Olivier wears visually more substantially than the Momentum. The black bezel, which I prefer, definitely creates an effect where it extends the width of the black face, and makes the watch look larger; conversely, the bronze bezel makes it look smaller overall. This could be useful for creating the visual effect you desire, and the fact that both are included is pretty sweet.

Bezel action is tight with zero play, nada, and though I don't see accidental bezel movement EVER being an issue, it's not difficult to rotate. Outstanding bezel action, IMO. I asked about durability of the bezel insert, and Roland said it's a solid metal insert which is proving to be very durable. He's wearing it 24/7, and it had no marks. The minute markers on the insert are recessed, so they will never scratch or wear off. Awesome. The bronze bezel minute markers will probably patina considerable more than the exposed surfaces of the bezel, and create more of a contrast with the rest of the bezel, more visual pop, as it ages.

Fit and finish. I'm no expert, I don't even own a loupe, but the machining is top-notch. I have NOTHING against a well-made Chinese case (and hate the anti-Chinese case BS that goes around, they can do as good a work as anyone), but I think that having a German-made case definitely adds cachet, and quality workmanship is evident all around. No rough or sharp edges, no 'grain' from milling, everything lines up precisely (to my naked eye). The crown has the diver from the caseback on it, oh yeah; and the helium release valve ties in and balances the crown on the other side (as well as the caseback, if you get lost in the tableau back there) really well.

The dial. I f*cking love it. Bold, clearly legible, and beautiful in a utilitarian way, the small details add style without overwhelming the simplicity. I love the blue second hand, I love the triple date window w/ blue marker, I love the font used. The cross-hairs on the face even add legibility to the dial, making orientation of the watch a snap, and leaving no doubt as to where 12 o'clock is (plus, I was a sniper in the military, BOOM, hidden innuendo EVERYWHERE! haha). As someone remarked above, it's legible from far away. This will apply equally at night. It looks great. Chicks dig it. What more to say? 

The strap. Soft, supple, and extremely comfortable, I actually might prefer the standard supplied strap to the Isofrane Roland had on the other watch. It's very nice, well-chosen on his part. Most folks have straps laying around, and will switch out anyway, but I'd probably leave it.

I apologize for my shoddy pictures, and lack of awesome up-close dial pics, but my main goal was seeing (and showing) the watch on my bigger wrist, and I think that's clear enough. Good dial pics have been posted here already.

Now, I'm off to hock something so I can pick one of these beauties up.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

The suspense is killing me here...I can't wait to see what this weeks surprise is!!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

petersenjp said:


> The suspense is killing me here...I can't wait to see what this weeks surprise is!!!


A pink-faced destro version in stainless? 

Me neither!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Just stumbled upon this post. These watches look very nice. I may have to get one. I really like the blue but it seems you don't have that one with a no date. Not a fan of the triple date but it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone know if the hands will also patina with time? I am assuming they will since they are made of bronze? Ronald can you confirm this?

Thanks.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thsiao said:


> Anyone know if the hands will also patina with time? I am assuming they will since they are made of bronze? Ronald can you confirm this?
> 
> Thanks.


Oh, hi.  They will not, since the inside of the case must remain completely dry, or the movement will corrode.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

thsiao said:


> Anyone know if the hands will also patina with time? I am assuming they will since they are made of bronze? Ronald can you confirm this?
> 
> Thanks.


The hands will probably darken over time [years], just from simple aging, but will not patina like the case will. The patina process is reactionary, it is the result of the bronzes exposure to local elements, the salt in the air in your area, your sweat, it being underwater, in the snow, in the dry heat, etc. The hands, and the entire interior of the case, experiences none of this.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

That would be awesome to see.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Roland, can we still expect the surprise this week?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

petersenjp said:


> Roland, can we still expect the surprise this week?


Sure can! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Will there be a no date for the blue and brown dials?


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Been looking for the different strap options guessing they are not finalized ? Also could you let me know what eta serials are available ?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

We dont have any plans for a no - date dial besides the black one, sorry!



Cybotron said:


> Will there be a no date for the blue and brown dials?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Gonna be having a nice update later tonight, or probably saturday [currently photographing], that might answer some of your questions! Check your PM's for serial info.



Bigjamesdean said:


> Been looking for the different strap options guessing they are not finalized ? Also could you let me know what eta serials are available ?


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

brown face, bronze bezel, ETA. i want. does that exist?

sup poison, bananarama. (grindinggears nasioc)


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Sure does! All Bronze Divers will be coming with BOTH the bronze bezel and black bezel in one package, so all you need to choose is a dial color and movement! This is the page you are looking for Pre-Order - Bronze Swiss ETA - Brown | Olivier Watches



Whiskey said:


> brown face, bronze bezel, ETA. i want. does that exist?
> 
> sup poison, bananarama. (grindinggears nasioc)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Gonna be having a nice update later tonight, or probably saturday [currently photographing], that might answer some of your questions! Check your PM's for serial info.


I'm shaking over here !!! Roland.... I'm gonna have a stroke with your surprises !!!! Guess a nice glass of rum will get me through till the update!!!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Fingers crossed here for blue dial on blue Isofrane...


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Sure does! All Bronze Divers will be coming with BOTH the bronze bezel and black bezel in one package, so all you need to choose is a dial color and movement! This is the page you are looking for Pre-Order - Bronze Swiss ETA - Brown | Olivier Watches


reading comprehension ftw. your site clearly indicates that the watches include both bezels. thanks. PM me with serial #s?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice recognition for #14 on this list from Gear Patrol! Although they misspelled your middle name Roland, and stated the non-ETA option was a Japanese quartz model...? :huh:

Oh well. Slightly inaccurate pub is better than no pub, right?

http://gearpatrol.com/blog/2012/01/27/20-innovative-brands-focused-on-game-changing-products/
.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes. That is indeed a very good look. They can fix their mistake later. I'm sure they'll be posting about them again.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up GBOGH! Just saw that article myself, and the guys at Gear Patrol have really been nothing short of fantastic to Olivier! Just submitted that correction [they mention the japanese movement option being quartz, which is wrong, we are utilizing the 8215 Miyota]. I am simply floored and honored to be on this list!
Gear Patrol - 20 Innovative Brands Focused on Game-Changing Products​










GBOGH said:


> Nice recognition for #14 on this list from Gear Patrol! Although they misspelled your middle name Roland, and stated the non-ETA option was a Japanese quartz model...? :huh:
> 
> Oh well. Slightly inaccurate pub is better than no pub, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats Roland you deserve it big time.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Whiskey said:


> brown face, bronze bezel, ETA. i want. does that exist?
> 
> sup poison, bananarama. (grindinggears nasioc)


Hey brutha bro! 

Awesome piece, awesome publicity, Roland!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Great publicity, Roland...just a reminder to manage expectations, of which many have been built already

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Dangit Roland!!! Wake up and give us the surprise!!!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey man it's just 6:30 AM out here on the left coast!And it being Saturday I wouldn't expect him up before 9:00am(lol)...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

more like 11am on saturdays 

Just gotta snap a few more shots today! then i'll make a niceeeeee photo filled post 



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey man it's just 6:30 AM out here on the left coast!And it being Saturday I wouldn't expect him up before 9:00am(lol)...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

pics

pics

more pics


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Just got back from dinner! In the middle of writing my update post, check back in a couple hours for the news!



Bananarama said:


> Updates?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Well...the time has come guys. I had been promising an update with some really great surprises, and its finally here! After launching last month the second most asked question besides "will there be other dial colors?" was "FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS GOOD WILL THERE BE STRAP OPTIONS!" For the former I opted for a blue, brown and no date dial options, and couldn't leave those wanting for straps out to dry! I had been waiting for a package to arrive full of strap samples for me to try out, and it finally arrived yesterday. So today I made an impromptu studio set up so that I wouldn't have to go to the office on a Saturday [its the little things] and snapped away. There are a LOT of pictures in this thread, prepare for the long haul. You can also see the 2.0 version of the bronze buckles in the pictures. Some of you that have ordered buckles in the past few weeks might have already gotten these, the 2.0 versions have a channel on the underside of the buckle to let the buckle hug the strap. They are also thicker.

The news that might excite the most of you is that the guys over at ISOFRANE are letting me get their straps for Olivier! Contact me for more _*details*_! Anyone that has an ISOFRANE knows what im talking about when I say that they are bar none THEE rubber strap. They are just super comfortable and the support it gives even the heaviest watches makes them feel great on the wrist. I will be able to offer them as an upgrade strap with my watches, and as you can see, I've already got the bronze isofrane sized tang completed. There will also be a isofrane specific buckle available that Ill debut when its all finished. Yes, black AND blue isofranes will be available! Contact me for more _*details*_ ;-)!























































I was also able to find a great THICK brown leather strap with very cool stitching. I think it looks fantastic on the bronze / bronze diver combo, and might be exactly what those of you who pre-ordered the brown dial are looking for. I am also waiting on the same strap in black with white stitching, as well as a dark brown waterproof leather strap. Details on those when they arrive.



















I was also happy to find a great soft black leather band with white stich. I love how it dresses up the watch, and it feels fantastic on.























































I also sourced some great sailclothe straps in black and blue. I love sailclothe, and think they really look perfect on these bronzes.































































































































Let me know what you think, this is just part 1 of the accessory straps for the Bronze Diver, I am still actively looking for more options and will post another update when I get other options in!


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

fantastic!

would love to see a wrist shot of the brown strap!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good Roland!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I like them Roland. I really like the brown strap. Those buckles look very good. This just continues to get better & better. Thanks for the update.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks awesome Roland and excellent job on the new bronze buckles! I'm really digging the sailcloth strap and Isofrane.

I was already planning on purchasing an Isofrane for my pre-ordered Olivier, so definitely expect a PM from me very soon for more details on the upgrade!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Be sure to ask Roland about upgrading to an Isofrane. Should be worthwhile for everyone if enough people order one (wink, wink, nod, nod).

:lol:


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Very great strap options Roland ! |> 

Isofrane and sailclothe straps are my favorites ! :-!

But the Isofrane is too expensive. It's "only" a rubber strap.

The sailclothe straps fits the bronze case perfect.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> But the Isofrane is too expensive. It's "only" a rubber strap.


I don't think you've ever worn one before then. It's the most comfortable rubber strap on the planet, especial for a hefty substantial watch head. Worth every penny IMO.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I've already worn a Isofrane.

This is a rubber strap like any other. You pay only the name "Isofrane".

This is only my opinion.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow Roland, I'm loving this strap! This is going to be a great combination.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice. Are these straps going to be included or will this be another option instead of going with a rubber strap?


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, the blue sailcloth strap is absolutely stunning. 

You are doing an amazing job with this and for the first time I am genuinely really disappointed that I can't afford to make a new watch purchase.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Roland - Just curious what dial color is the most popular for the pre-orders?


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in.

Is it spring yet?

How much longer?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TheRegulator said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Is it spring yet?
> 
> How much longer?


My magnolia tree out front is blooming, and I just saw a monarch butterfly float by. I'm pretty sure that means it's spring.

ROLAND?!?


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

#75 ETA black dial w/ date going to San Diego. Takes care of 2 "firsts" for me-- my 1st bronze & my 1st ETA. The owner's involvement w/ the forum members/ customers is fantastic--when was the last time you suggested a new twist on a watch design to the maker & they said "Well, there ya go"! Kudos & wishes for a wonderfully sucessful year to Roland.

Ian


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm loving all the options, my credit card won't be. Roland, I'm gonna give you a shout about the buckles.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Cybotron! These are all optional additions, the watch will always come with the rubber strap and bronze buckle.



Cybotron said:


> Very nice. Are these straps going to be included or will this be another option instead of going with a rubber strap?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmm good question. the majority of my orders have been for the original black dial with triple date window. Of the alternate color dials though, brown is the most popular.



Cybotron said:


> Roland - Just curious what dial color is the most popular for the pre-orders?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy to oblige, ill try to snap some tomorrow!



Whiskey said:


> fantastic!
> 
> would love to see a wrist shot of the brown strap!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Roland, can I suggest something for your consideration, which should not be too difficult to accommodate?

I'd really like to be able to purchase an alternative set of bezels, with 12hrs marked on them, rather than 60 minutes. This allows a second time zone and is really handy, in my experience. Exactly the same as you have, even with 15 minute marks. Maybe make them available as either alternatives or accessories??


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hmm good question. the majority of my orders have been for the original black dial with triple date window. Of the alternate color dials though, brown is the most popular.


Where's the love for blue? I'm digging it.:-!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

The brown dial lovers have got you guys beat by ~ 10 orders!



Spoonsey said:


> Where's the love for blue? I'm digging it.:-!


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

Kudos for adding even more offerings. Personally I ordered a vintage dark brown ammo strap the same day I ordered the watch that I know is going to look amazing on my brown face model but I love the additional offerings as well.

I could see myself ordering the Sailclothe if it was offered in brown though just to have some variety.


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a thought for you brown dial guys...

The date wheel is still in black.....so will contrast against the dial. Also note that a brown strap of a different shade to the dial will likely create a contrast as well....

I went for a black dial Helson with bronze bezel and it really works well against the brown strap.

Oh - and wonderful job Roland - I think your dial design is by far one of the most cohesive I've ever seen. The case shape and overall design makes the watch distinctive and not looking like a big brand homage.

I'm seriously considering picking one up as well.


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree. The contrast between the brown dial and date wheel was what made me decide on getting the Helson bronze with black dial. 

I'm also considering getting the Olivier but will get the no-date dial if I do.


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm really stuck on what face to get. i know i want eta with date. i just don't know if blue or black. 
i currently have a steinhart aviation auto and a citizen perpetual chrono at (at4008-51). both are black face so i was thinking blue with a couple straps.
can someone post real world pics of the blue and black together?
would love to pre-order today.


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

so i pre-ordered the blue face eta. number #806. will i see it this year?


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

King Luis said:


> so i pre-ordered the blue face eta. number #806. will i see it this year?


I'm pretty sure #806 is your order number. If you want to reserve a serial number, PM Roland.

Hopefully we'll see it this year... hopefully everything's on schedule and we'll see it by Spring!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey King Luis! like i1800collect has mentioned, #806 is your order number. Contact me for info on reserving a serial number. we are expecting to ship in the spring in a few months!



King Luis said:


> so i pre-ordered the blue face eta. number #806. will i see it this year?





i1800collect said:


> I'm pretty sure #806 is your order number. If you want to reserve a serial number, PM Roland.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see it this year... hopefully everything's on schedule and we'll see it by Spring!


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome. Sent you a PM.



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey King Luis! like i1800collect has mentioned, #806 is your order number. Contact me for info on reserving a serial number. we are expecting to ship in the spring in a few months!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I couldnt get any brown sailclothe straps, but am currently awaiting some other brown leather options as well!



AudiOn19s said:


> Kudos for adding even more offerings. Personally I ordered a vintage dark brown ammo strap the same day I ordered the watch that I know is going to look amazing on my brown face model but I love the additional offerings as well.
> 
> I could see myself ordering the Sailclothe if it was offered in brown though just to have some variety.


----------



## stingerstingray (Jan 21, 2012)

Brown dial, Miyota, #74 Newport Beach. Olivier, aside from Panerai, I'm a big fan of ur products.  looking forward too see other brown accesories.


----------



## stingerstingray (Jan 21, 2012)

Btw, ur sailclothes look stunning as well.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> I couldnt get any brown sailclothe straps, but am currently awaiting some other brown leather options as well!




Anyone have any blue dialed watches on blue isofrane? Trying to see what it looks like before dropping the coin


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

stingerstingray said:


> Brown dial, Miyota, #74 Newport Beach. Olivier, aside from Panerai, I'm a big fan of ur products.  looking forward too see other brown accesories.


Got some more great brown accessories coming up, so stay tuned!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

What about a few wrist shots with the different bezels, dials, and straps?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Got some more great brown accessories coming up, so stay tuned!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hoping there's a brown Isofrane in the mix, Roland 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello. I currently do not own any mechanical watches. I am concerned as I have heard that if you change the date during certain hours that you could damage the movement. If I get the watch without a date window and do not know the difference between AM and PM could I accidentally damage the watch?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey White Tuna!

Very good question. Its true that changing the date in between certain hours [usually ~9pm-2am depending on the movement] has the potential to damage, jam, or otherwise complicate your date wheel function on a watch. I don't believe that this has any impact on the time-keeping of the movement whatsoever. I wouldnt worry about damaging the watch though, just make sure that when you are adjusting the watch to make sure you have pulled out the crown all the way to the second position, the position at which you can change the time. There are a lot of watches out there with a date wheel hidden under a no-date dial, problems are few and far between.



White Tuna said:


> Hello. I currently do not own any mechanical watches. I am concerned as I have heard that if you change the date during certain hours that you could damage the movement. If I get the watch without a date window and do not know the difference between AM and PM could I accidentally damage the watch?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for such a quick and clear response. I _love_ the look of the watch, it has a fantastic retro vibe.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

White Tuna said:


> Hello. I currently do not own any mechanical watches. I am concerned as I have heard that if you change the date during certain hours that you could damage the movement. If I get the watch without a date window and do not know the difference between AM and PM could I accidentally damage the watch?


Stuck in solitary in a Turkish prison? Live in Harstad, Norway? Captain of a submarine? Never fear, olivier will be right there with you!!!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

poison said:


> Stuck in solitary in a Turkish prison? Live in Harstad, Norway? Captain of a submarine? Never fear, olivier will be right there with you!!!


LOL. I have 4 watches incoming (But they are months and years away) and I keep looking at this trying to talk myself into ordering it or out of ordering it. It hits all the right buttons.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Got some more great brown accessories coming up, so stay tuned!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


More? More good things from Olivier? Roland is like Santa Claus!!!


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

I LOVE the strap choices, especially the light brown leather one.

But please,please,please make it long enough for an 8.5" wrist! That's the primary reason I wear bracelets, most straps are too darn short.

Bob


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

poison said:


> More? More good things from Olivier? Roland is like Santa Claus!!!


strongersantaclaus


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Hoc said:


> strongersantaclaus


Everyone in favor of a name change, raise your hand!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


> Stuck in solitary in a Turkish prison? Live in Harstad, Norway? Captain of a submarine? Never fear, olivier will be right there with you!!!


Careful use of the this solid bronze beast should help get you OUT of the Turkish prison


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

hi Roland, about to pull the trigger, but would like to know if the Miyota is strong enough for surf and bodyboard use....
looking for bronze, shockresistent diver.. thanks


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey! Should be perfect, Miyota movements are very, very robust. Nice to see another bodyboarder! I paddled out today my Olivier on!



cappuccino said:


> hi Roland, about to pull the trigger, but would like to know if the Miyota is strong enough for surf and bodyboard use....
> looking for bronze, shockresistent diver.. thanks


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Careful use of the this solid bronze beast should help get you OUT of the Turkish prison


I have no doubt it could facilitate egress from any number of sticky situations around the globe. Plenty of security contractor/journalist/etc types that tend to lurk in unstable locales bring or wear a high end watch to grease the wheels, when needed.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Do we have an availibity date yet or cost for the strap options ?


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

b-) well it looks like you'll have one of your watches floating in the Spanish Mediterranean. just put my order in for the blue dial Miyota


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Do we have an availibity date yet or cost for the strap options ?


Hope to have the pricing info next week!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome! Cant wait to see how the Spanish sea's patina the Olivier!



cappuccino said:


> b-) well it looks like you'll have one of your watches floating in the Spanish Mediterranean. just put my order in for the blue dial Miyota


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

My buddy anxiously awaits your brown leather strap availability for his panerai.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

All the straps should be available as of next week for anyone wanting them, I'll make sure to let you know so you can tell your buddy. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

That is a bloody gorgeous watch. (And I'm not that much of a dive watch guy.) Congratulations and best of luck. I'm definitely thinking about this one.


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

I ordered the blue ETA and plan on the blue sailcloth. I ordered earlier in the day before reading the thread and now really can't wait. 

Impressive involvement on the forum by Roland!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> All the straps should be available as of next week for anyone wanting them, I'll make sure to let you know so you can tell your buddy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh, yeah!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone! Im going to be posting this around on the various Olivier Threads out there, so if you start to experience deja vu, dont worry!

Yesterday there was a recall announced for Helson bronze cases and Benarus is currently planning to announce the same for some of their bronze morays. The bronze alloy they had received from the manufacturer was NOT the CuSn8 they had been told and they are doing great things to take care of their customers, hats off to them and their great CS. I just want to assure everyone here that we are _*NOT*_ in the same situation, our cases are CuSn8, german made and looks exactly how you would expect CuSn8 to look, and age. I have now sourced CuSn8 from both Germany and from here locally in Redondo Beach where I have my buckles made, and they both look the same; they start as a bright gold tone that darkens and patinas into a very nice darker brown. This is exactly how the bronze PAM 382 also appears [some of these photos belong to great WIS PifPaf!], and well as Paiste cymbals, both known to be made from CuSn8 bronze, attached here are some pictures of new and old CuSn8.

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update. My first thought on seeing those other threads was "hmm, wonder if Olivier is using the same supplier." I figured I'd wait for an update from you before bringing it up on this thread, though.

Sucks for those manufacturers who were taken advantage of. Good to see them setting it right. I recently bought a Helson (not bronze) and really like it. I like what Benarus has to offer as well, just none of their models are right for me at the moment.

Looking forward to spring, and the release of the BD.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update Roland!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

GBOGH said:


> Thanks for the update Roland!


Updates? UPDATES? :furiouslyscrollingback:


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Roland, I am glad to see that you are getting so much (much deserved) support for your watches here on WUS. They are absolutely gorgeous, and I cannot wait to purchase one in the near future.

Regards,

Thomas @ C&B


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Hoc said:


> Thanks for the update. My first thought on seeing those other threads was "hmm, wonder if Olivier is using the same supplier." I


me too!

Rolland, you rock! PM sent to you, I like to preorder #29 as I told you few weeks ago.

Just still not sure about dial color... All of them are in the game for me... But because I prefer Isofrane far the most, maybe just black or blue is the best option.
Is there brown isofrane available soon? As I know Aquadive is planning that for BS100, so I suppose it is...

Btw, what is it spring as delivery date? Does it mean it could be in dec?  You should tell the exact month to us


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey DeepDive!

Check your PM for my reply 

We are anticipating a May shipping date!



Deepdive said:


> me too!
> 
> Rolland, you rock! PM sent to you, I like to preorder #29 as I told you few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Had the pleasure today with meeting up with an Olivier fan all the way from North Carolina, Randy! His work took him to within just a few miles of us here in Redondo, so we met up during some of his down time before he had to catch his flight back. I was able to tell him apart from the crowd by his choice of watch, he was sporting bronze moray with that really fun red sunbrushed dial. We talked for a while while he checked out the prototypes live and in the bronze. Randy noted how much he liked how the patina was developing on the Olivier bronzes, something he had trouble with on his moray. We BOTH forgot to bring along any decent cameras, but my camera phone didn't do too poorly, enjoy these two snaps.


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Everyone! Im going to be posting this around on the various Olivier Threads out there, so if you start to experience deja vu, dont worry!
> 
> Yesterday there was a recall announced for Helson bronze cases and Benarus is currently planning to announce the same for some of their bronze morays. The bronze alloy they had received from the manufacturer was NOT the CuSn8 they had been told and they are doing great things to take care of their customers, hats off to them and their great CS. I just want to assure everyone here that we are _*NOT*_ in the same situation, our cases are CuSn8, german made and looks exactly how you would expect CuSn8 to look, and age. I have now sourced CuSn8 from both Germany and from here locally in Redondo Beach where I have my buckles made, and they both look the same; they start as a bright gold tone that darkens and patinas into a very nice darker brown. This is exactly how the bronze PAM 382 also appears [some of these photos belong to great WIS PifPaf!], and well as Paiste cymbals, both known to be made from CuSn8 bronze, attached here are some pictures of new and old CuSn8.
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


Heya Roland,

I know not the same batch but do you have any type of proof from the supplier that it is actual CuSn8? It seems like Helson and Benarus were given an incorrect certificate plus it was the fault of the factory who did not further verify etc.

Not trying to start a problem but was curious since certificates can be incorrect....Regardless I am still waiting for # 15 

/Amer


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

amers said:


> Heya Roland,
> 
> I know not the same batch but do you have any type of proof from the supplier that it is actual CuSn8? It seems like Helson and Benarus were given an incorrect certificate plus it was the fault of the factory who did not further verify etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Amer!

Our supplier has a proof of composition from the metal supply house, as well as their own cert. of composition and authenticity. They test every batch of every metal, as you would assume a metal works company would do right? #15 won't let ya down!


----------



## geigs (Feb 8, 2012)

Ordered my Olivier ETA. I can't say enough good things about Roland's customer service and how nice it is to get speedy replies to questions. I'm getting this watch as a wedding thing, hoping I can convince the Wifey to be to strap this on instead of making me wear a ring.......

Can't wait!


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm on the edge of getting a no date black dial!
I wonder how bronze will look with Natos and Zulus...
Any ideas?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Ill keep my fingers crossed that you can convince the future missus. Tell her that everyone in attendance will think she got you a solid gold watch! [unless you get it some healthy patina before the ceremony!]



geigs said:


> Ordered my Olivier ETA. I can't say enough good things about Roland's customer service and how nice it is to get speedy replies to questions. I'm getting this watch as a wedding thing, hoping I can convince the Wifey to be to strap this on instead of making me wear a ring.......
> 
> Can't wait!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

pontz said:


> I'm on the edge of getting a no date black dial!
> I wonder how bronze will look with Natos and Zulus...
> Any ideas?


Hey Pontz!

Here are some shots I took of it with a zulu on it, im developing some really cool zulu surprises for the next few weeks, so stay tuned !


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

And you claimed your camera phone wasn't that great! Thanks for meeting up with me Roland, I thought I was anxious about the watch before I had it on my wrist!

Guys, this watch is one of those that once you get it on your wrist you will be thrilled. I've had a couple others in the past that once in hand, on wrist, they weren't as exciting as the wait for them, the Olivier is completely opposite. When I threw it on, my first thought was "how far is the airport and can Roland catch me?" It is as well made as it is nice to look at, the bezel is buttery smooth but with just the right amount of force needed to turn it. And after meeting Roland in person I was assured that he is a stand up guy, he even left me alone with the watches for a couple minutes to go grab something from his car, trust me the thought crossed my mind! Also, with all the bronze, non-bronze talk going around we compared my 'non-bronze' moray to the Olivier. The patina is completely different, and for me much more desirable with the CuSn8.



strongergodzilla said:


>


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, left you alone with the only two in existence? That's trust. I don't think I could do that if I were him


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice watches, Roland. Are they LE or will they be regular production? (I need to save up)


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

QUOTE=strongergodzilla;4708650]
Here are some shots I took of it with a zulu on it, im developing some really cool zulu surprises for the next few weeks, so stay tuned ![/QUOTE]

Wow!!!
Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

BigBandito said:


> Nice watches, Roland. Are they LE or will they be regular production? (I need to save up)


Pretty sure they are LE.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

r6ckstar said:


> And you claimed your camera phone wasn't that great! Thanks for meeting up with me Roland, I thought I was anxious about the watch before I had it on my wrist!
> 
> Guys, this watch is one of those that once you get it on your wrist you will be thrilled. I've had a couple others in the past that once in hand, on wrist, they weren't as exciting as the wait for them, the Olivier is completely opposite. When I threw it on, my first thought was "how far is the airport and can Roland catch me?" It is as well made as it is nice to look at, the bezel is buttery smooth but with just the right amount of force needed to turn it. And after meeting Roland in person I was assured that he is a stand up guy, he even left me alone with the watches for a couple minutes to go grab something from his car, trust me the thought crossed my mind! Also, with all the bronze, non-bronze talk going around we compared my 'non-bronze' moray to the Olivier. The patina is completely different, and for me much more desirable with the CuSn8.


Does your Moray have a blasted case finish?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Any sneak previews of what is next for Olivier after the bronze watches?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Randy!

It was great meeting up with you! Guess my camera phone didnt do too poorly heh! I guess I should also say thanks for not listening to the little guy on your shoulder and not running off with my watches! What you _didnt_ know though was that I had a trained marksman watching the whole time. b-)



r6ckstar said:


> And you claimed your camera phone wasn't that great! Thanks for meeting up with me Roland, I thought I was anxious about the watch before I had it on my wrist!
> 
> Guys, this watch is one of those that once you get it on your wrist you will be thrilled. I've had a couple others in the past that once in hand, on wrist, they weren't as exciting as the wait for them, the Olivier is completely opposite. When I threw it on, my first thought was "how far is the airport and can Roland catch me?" It is as well made as it is nice to look at, the bezel is buttery smooth but with just the right amount of force needed to turn it. And after meeting Roland in person I was assured that he is a stand up guy, he even left me alone with the watches for a couple minutes to go grab something from his car, trust me the thought crossed my mind! Also, with all the bronze, non-bronze talk going around we compared my 'non-bronze' moray to the Olivier. The patina is completely different, and for me much more desirable with the CuSn8.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Poison was spot on, we are currently only producing #1-100 in each movement. Dont forget though that to reserve you only need to make a deposit, if that makes it easier!



BigBandito said:


> Nice watches, Roland. Are they LE or will they be regular production? (I need to save up)





poison said:


> Pretty sure they are LE.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

No previews just yet, but its already prototyping 



thsiao said:


> Any sneak previews of what is next for Olivier after the bronze watches?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> No previews just yet, but its already prototyping


Mein gott.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> No previews just yet, but its already prototyping


I've been curious about this, since Olivier is one of the only boutiques to have its initial offering as a bronze, and to have a bronze diver that isn't a "version" of a SS model. I know that you pretty much entered the watch making world through the bronze buckles.

My question is, do you see Olivier as primarily a brand that specializes in bronze, or is that just how the initial offering came out? Is Olivier a bronze watch company that happened to make a diver, or a dive watch company that happened to make a bronze model? Or none of the above?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Very cool question Hoc!

Olivier was created because I wanted something that just wasn't available, and I thought that there would be other enthusiasts that might feel the same way. I wanted a bronze diver that had great specs, and wasn't going to destroy my pocketbook. The bronze buckles started the same way, I started as someone _looking_ for one, and finished as someone _making_ them because there were not any viable options on the market. In that respect, I see Olivier as a watch company that specializes in Bronze, and beyond that, as a brand that will continue to produce watches and watch accessories that just are not out there on the market. I think that in a lot of ways that kind of mindset helps drive me creatively.



Hoc said:


> I've been curious about this, since Olivier is one of the only boutiques to have its initial offering as a bronze, and to have a bronze diver that isn't a "version" of a SS model. I know that you pretty much entered the watch making world through the bronze buckles.
> 
> My question is, do you see Olivier as primarily a brand that specializes in bronze, or is that just how the initial offering came out? Is Olivier a bronze watch company that happened to make a diver, or a dive watch company that happened to make a bronze model? Or none of the above?


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked, but are there plans for a bronze bracelet? I am not very familiar with bronze, but I don't recall ever seeing any bronze bracelets


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Emuneh said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but are there plans for a bronze bracelet? I am not very familiar with bronze, but I don't recall ever seeing any bronze bracelets


That would cause some pretty bad skin discoloration, which is why you haven't seen one yet.


----------



## geigs (Feb 8, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> No previews just yet, but its already prototyping


If it is an exhibition caseback bronze diver with a custom engraved rotor and a GMT movement I might have to sell a kidney :roll:


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

But maybe a pvd coated stainless steel bracelet...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

geigs said:


> If it is an exhibition caseback bronze diver with a custom engraved rotor and a GMT movement I might have to sell a kidney :roll:


Could you be more specific please?

 lol


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

emathieu said:


> That would cause some pretty bad skin discoloration, which is why you haven't seen one yet.


Spot on! A bracelet would be very, very heavy, and skin discoloration, allergies, etc are all of concern. No bronze bracelet planned for Olivier at the moment.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

geigs said:


> If it is an exhibition caseback bronze diver with a custom engraved rotor and a GMT movement I might have to sell a kidney :roll:


Now you have me conflicted...give the people what they want, but also force them into selling off vital organs...


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Spot on! A bracelet would be very, very heavy, and skin discoloration, allergies, etc are all of concern. No bronze bracelet planned for Olivier at the moment.


What if you were able to design a bracelet that had SS on the under side so no bronze ever touched the skin? Depending on the design, may be interesting...

.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> What if you were able to design a bracelet that had SS on the under side so no bronze ever touched the skin? Depending on the design, may be interesting...
> 
> .


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Could it not be solid bronze and then DLC coated on the underside?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

lots of good ideas guys! may look into something later on, post delivery of the bronze divers, but not sure if its entirely feasible.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello Roland 

Moment moment... does it mean, that 200 pieces total made?
If yes, what is the serial number counting? 1 to 200, or 1 to 100 for ETA and 1 to 100 for myiota.

Please let me know, thats quite important for me Roland!

The shipping month - did a read properly??? Planned shipping in a MAY??? Really??? I died it will be on the spring and now I am reading in MAY??? If yes, sooo fantaastic!!!!!!!!!!!



strongergodzilla said:


> Poison was spot on, we are currently only producing #1-100 in each movement. Dont forget though that to reserve you only need to make a deposit, if that makes it easier!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> Hello Roland
> 
> Moment moment... does it mean, that 200 pieces total made?
> If yes, what is the serial number counting? 1 to 200, or 1 to 100 for ETA and 1 to 100 for myiota.
> ...


Hey DeepDive!

We are producing serial numbers 1-100 for the Swiss ETA and 1-100 for the Japanese Miyota.

And you read correctly, we are on schedule for a may shipping date! Just a few months away now. I don't know if that news makes the waiting harder or easier!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

May shipping date is definitelly better! Woow... I cant wait!

Regarding serials... IMHO I cant believe you are going to do that way... because it is the same model, just the movement is only one difference. Remember Halios Bluering - two kinds of movt, but just one counting 1-300. And many others....
In that case you are producing separate serials for each movement version, *it is loosing individualistics and uniquees!* I thought I cant meet a guy with the same watch and the same serial... who cares there is different movement inside - the watches will look the same and even with the same serials!

Just my 2 cents.

I am little disapointed about that but I am happy with olivier watch anyway!


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

Since the case back identifies the movement, it still distinguishes them as unique. Two different choices. I do not find this will detract from the appeal and value. This is going to be a lot of watch for the money I think.

My order # was in the mid 900's so I thought there was going to be a thousand of them! Now I know there will be even more uniqueness.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

order nr is not the serial number and there will be just 500 pieces of that model as I know.

It is good habit to use just one counting series for one model - f.e. Zixen trimix - 0 to 3000, regardless the movement (and you have choice of two movements). Another zixen DSR1000 has again - 0 to 3000... etc...
or 
use one counting series for ALL models - f.e. Armida - if you buy specific serial, you cant have that serial with next model of Armida. So newer models have higher serials.

I know, all about that serial numbers is just pathetic thing, but some unwriten rules should be followed 

Give me one example of any brand which do it this way like Olivier!

But as I said, amazing watch and will worth much more than they cost, underlined and... period!



Etowah said:


> Since the case back identifies the movement, it still distinguishes them as unique. Two different choices. I do not find this will detract from the appeal and value. This is going to be a lot of watch for the money I think.
> 
> My order # was in the mid 900's so I thought there was going to be a thousand of them! Now I know there will be even more uniqueness.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

200. Only 200...


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> May shipping date is definitelly better! Woow... I cant wait!
> 
> Regarding serials... IMHO I cant believe you are going to do that way... because it is the same model, just the movement is only one difference. Remember Halios Bluering - two kinds of movt, but just one counting 1-300. And many others....
> In that case you are producing separate serials for each movement version, it is loosing individualistics and uniquees! I thought I cant meet a guy with the same watch and the same serial... *who cares there is different movement inside* - the watches will look the same and even with the same serials!
> ...


I, and I would assume many others on a watch-centric forum, care what movement is in my watch...

The solution to your "issue" is pretty easy: Buy a Miyota and ETA Olivier and request matching serial numbers. ;-)



Etowah said:


> Since the case back identifies the movement, it still distinguishes them as unique. Two different choices. I do not find this will detract from the appeal and value. This is going to be a lot of watch for the money I think.
> 
> My order # was in the mid 900's so I thought there was going to be a thousand of them! Now I know there will be even more uniqueness.


If you want to reserve a specific serial number, PM Roland!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Finally just placed my order for the ETA (no date). Looking forward to getting my hands on it!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

i1800collect said:


> The solution to your "issue" is pretty easy: Buy a Miyota and ETA Olivier and request matching serial numbers. ;-)


YES!!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

emathieu said:


> Finally just placed my order for the ETA (no date). Looking forward to getting my hands on it!


I understand the aesthetics, but I don't know how you guys prefer the no date. I have a dateless unitas, and while I love it, I'm like an anchorless wanderer through the annals of time without a date. I went dateless for a year and a half, but bought a diver w/ date recently, and just yesterday wanted to smash my dateless watch when I looked for the date, only to find it missing. lol I can't go back to dateless.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

poison said:


> I understand the aesthetics, but I don't know how you guys prefer the no date. I have a dateless unitas, and while I love it, I'm like an anchorless wanderer through the annals of time without a date. I went dateless for a year and a half, but bought a diver w/ date recently, and just yesterday wanted to smash my dateless watch when I looked for the date, only to find it missing. lol I can't go back to dateless.


I actually prefer dateless. I always know what the date is, it's just the nature of my work. And since I rarely wear the same watch twice in one week, a date is just one more thing I have to set.

However, I ordered the date version of the Olivier. Having a datewheel that's covered up seems like an inelegant solution. Even though nobody would know it's there, the knowledge would still bug me. I'm a bit OCD


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

poison said:


> I understand the aesthetics, but I don't know how you guys prefer the no date. I have a dateless unitas, and while I love it, I'm like an anchorless wanderer through the annals of time without a date. I went dateless for a year and a half, but bought a diver w/ date recently, and just yesterday wanted to smash my dateless watch when I looked for the date, only to find it missing. lol I can't go back to dateless.


As busy as my schedule is, I always know what the date it is when I get up, as I have to check my overflowing calendar every morning. :|

As far as a preference goes, I tend to go in either direction, although on some watches (especially those with more "classic" dials), I really think they look "cleaner" with no date.

One thing I really don't like is the new trend towards these larger cutouts that expose multiple dates - it doesn't make any sense - if I know today's date, I know what yesterday was, and I can hopefully figure out tomorrow's date, and they *really* drive me crazy in months that don't have 31 days.

This fad is something I hope goes away fairly quickly, as it has stopped me from purchasing some otherwise great pieces in the past.

Kudos to Roland for providing an option in this case!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Hoc said:


> I actually prefer dateless. I always know what the date is, it's just the nature of my work. And since I rarely wear the same watch twice in one week, *a date is just one more thing I have to set.*
> 
> However, I ordered the date version of the Olivier. Having a datewheel that's covered up seems like an inelegant solution. Even though nobody would know it's there, the knowledge would still bug me. I'm a bit OCD


Ah, nice, never thought of that.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

emathieu said:


> Finally just placed my order for the ETA (no date). Looking forward to getting my hands on it!


Congrats! Same one I preordered (#21 - ETA black no-date).



emathieu said:


> As far as a preference goes, I tend to go in either direction, although on some watches (especially those with more "classic" dials), I really think they look "cleaner" with no date.
> 
> One thing I really don't like is the new trend towards these larger cutouts that expose multiple dates - it doesn't make any sense - if I know today's date, I know what yesterday was, and I can hopefully figure out tomorrow's date, and they *really* drive me crazy in months that don't have 31 days.


Exactly my thoughts regarding the triple date window. IMO the dateless dial just looks 'cleaner' in this case.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I personally enjoy the triple date window. It's unusual.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Any updates on the Isofrane strap colors and price, Roland?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

Hope you are all having a great weekend. Very interesting discussion going on about the date windows, it was nice to read through some very good posts about why or why not they like them. I love the triple date because its unique, and I wanted the bronze diver to have its own unique personality, but know its not for everyone, and was happy to offer up the no date dial as an option as well.



i1800collect said:


> Any updates on the Isofrane strap colors and price, Roland?


Ill be able to offer both the black and blue straps [woo hoo!]. Brown is not an option sadly, but thats where the brown leather strap comes into play!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Good evening Roland.. I wanted my #51 to look like I just pulled it off a 2 hundred year old shipwreck(after it gets some patina)so I choose No Date,IMHO it suits the Bronze case much better than the date wheel which (to me) screams MODERN WATCH... On another subject I haven't seen anyone ask you,did you sell off ALL your watches to run with the Bronze Diver or do you have a "Rotation"? Have a good evening...


----------



## mmggoleaaa01 (Feb 13, 2012)

use one counting series for ALL models - f.e. Armida - if you buy specific serial, you cant have that serial with next model of Armida. So newer models have higher serials.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Good evening Roland.. I wanted my #51 to look like I just pulled it off a 2 hundred year old shipwreck(after it gets some patina)so I choose No Date,IMHO it suits the Bronze case much better than the date wheel which (to me) screams MODERN WATCH... On another subject I haven't seen anyone ask you,did you sell off ALL your watches to run with the Bronze Diver or do you have a "Rotation"? Have a good evening...


I think you made the right choice then, the no date dial certainly makes the watch hard to date, it can be both modern or vintage!

One of the less glamorous effects about starting up your own watch company was definitely what happened to my collection ... past tense :-(. I ended up selling some, and giving others away to friends and family. I felt like I was cheating my own brand not to wear one every day. Especially because every time you say "oh I've actually started my own watch brand" is always followed immediately by "Oh my that's so interesting, is that one of yours you have on?" Cant exactly say oh....um.....no, this is ....another brand.

It was very hard to say goodbye to the collection, but its definitely motivated me to come out with a lot of different designs, in a lot of different styles so that I can have a rotation while still repping my own brand!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> (On Isofranes)....Ill be able to offer both the black and blue straps [woo hoo!]. Brown is not an option sadly, but thats where the brown leather strap comes into play!


This saddens me. :-( I guess I'll just have to stake out an Aquadive owner! :think::-d


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> May shipping date is definitelly better! Woow... I cant wait!
> 
> Regarding serials... IMHO I cant believe you are going to do that way... because it is the same model, just the movement is only one difference. Remember Halios Bluering - two kinds of movt, but just one counting 1-300. And many others....
> In that case you are producing separate serials for each movement version, *it is loosing individualistics and uniquees!* I thought I cant meet a guy with the same watch and the same serial... who cares there is different movement inside - the watches will look the same and even with the same serials!
> ...


I believe Halios ran the same set of serials for each dial color. I have #78 silver, and I think there is a 78 black and a 78 blue as well.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Raza said:


> I believe Halios ran the same set of serials for each dial color. I have #78 silver, and I think there is a 78 black and a 78 blue as well.


I am lazy to find that link about bluering here on WUS now... but check it... I am pretty sure there is just one series for ALL 300 pieces.
Anyway, it is probably too late to change casebacks serial number engraving.

But as I said, I am very happy there is *new amazing watch brand - Olivier* - and I also see Roland is very, very nice and smart guy. I hope to be closer to him to arrange a meeting  and see those beauties in advance 

Except all pros regarding his watch, Roland is also a fugleman and The speaker and I like the way how he speaks and writes


----------



## geigs (Feb 8, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Everyone!
> Ill be able to offer both the black and blue straps [woo hoo!]. Brown is not an option sadly, but thats where the brown leather strap comes into play!


Any chance you can put some pics up of the blue vs black isofrane on the watch? Also, do the straps come with both the bronze buckle as well as an original SS Isofrane buckle, or are you ordering them without the clasp and just adding your own bronze to it?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Deepdive said:


> Except all pros regarding his watch, Roland is also a *fugleman* and The speaker and I like the way how he speaks and writes


Why you gotta make my hit up my dictionary, man?


----------



## stingerstingray (Jan 21, 2012)

Etowah said:


> Since the case back identifies the movement, it still distinguishes them as unique. Two different choices. I do not find this will detract from the appeal and value. This is going to be a lot of watch for the money I think.
> 
> My order # was in the mid 900's so I thought there was going to be a thousand of them! Now I know there will be even more uniqueness.


+1 #1-100 is fine with me as well.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

poison said:


> Why you gotta make my hit up my dictionary, man?


Haha, sorry man... I am not native speaker and my english is poor so sometimess I need to express myself and need to find the world in a dictionary too


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Deepdive said:


> Haha, sorry man... I am not native speaker and my english is poor so sometimess I need to express myself and need to find the world in a dictionary too


Your english is great! My english is not bad as well, as a native english speaker, but fugleman...? Yeah, got me there.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Geigs!

I will post some up when I get the Iso's, but that will be in a number of weeks. Im also going to inquire about them coming with out without the original stainless iso buckle, but thought it might be something people want. either way, ill ask those who had expressed interest before making any final decision on that.



geigs said:


> Any chance you can put some pics up of the blue vs black isofrane on the watch? Also, do the straps come with both the bronze buckle as well as an original SS Isofrane buckle, or are you ordering them without the clasp and just adding your own bronze to it?


----------



## FLCx413 (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent job on these. I especially like the one with the brown face!


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Just ordered #32 with ETA movement and black dial. Tried to hold out ... but the watch and Roland won me over!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Likewise with Miyota #29 black dial, no date! Really fired up about all that Roland is doing and can't wait for May.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Good afternoon Roland...So it's been around 7 weeks or so since you introduced WUS to the Bronze Diver & with over 27,000 VIEWS & 400+ replies I can't be the only person wondering how the Pre-Sale is going(unless that's treading on Need to Know intel)?Have a good evening...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I ordered few days ago Black/date ETA #29 and I was considering to order also Miyota Blue the same number, but it is late as I see... No problem 

I cant wait for May too 

Rolland, I am still considering to change order for ETA/Blue instead of black, is it still possible? Not necessary at all, love the black as well.... You should do just one dial color and no problem then ))



Horoticus said:


> Likewise with Miyota #29 black dial, no date! Really fired up about all that Roland is doing and can't wait for May.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if either movement has hacking second hand function? I am pretty sure the Miyota does not but not sure about the ETA being used in the Olivier. Thanks.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

thsiao said:


> Does anyone know if either movement has hacking second hand function? I am pretty sure the Miyota does not but not sure about the ETA being used in the Olivier. Thanks.


The Miyota 8215 is non-hacking, the ETA 2824-2 does hack.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

The pre-sale response has just been absolutely great. Many of you have reached out personally to tell me what you think about the watch and why you like it or ordered it. This is honestly my favorite part of being in the business. I love hearing back why or what grabbed your attention, I look forward each morning to waking up to a inbox full of correspondence from around the world asking me questions about the watch or telling that they have ordered.

We are currently nearly sold out of this batch of watches! Anyone on the fence, act now. I had mentioned at the very start of this thread and at our debut that we would consider maybe one more batch after this one, which we very well might do. The response was also so strong that I immediately went to work designing a new diver and I alluded to it a few pages back, but its currently prototyping as we speak!!

A big big thank you to WUS and the community here in general. I have really loved the different conversations that have emerged from within this thread, and the respect that has shown in the various counter posts and other replies. I also love that some of you see questions about our watches or components in general that you might know the answers to and answer back before I can get a chance to. I know, small stuff, but it really makes me smile to open up this thread and see the community hard at work!



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Good afternoon Roland...So it's been around 7 weeks or so since you introduced WUS to the Bronze Diver & with over 27,000 VIEWS & 400+ replies I can't be the only person wondering how the Pre-Sale is going(unless that's treading on Need to Know intel)?Have a good evening...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I just couldn't decide on the ETA black dial / date as ordered early on. Or the ETA blue dial / date that you offered a few weeks later. So, as time is running short I made the easy choice. I ordered one of each.:-d


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoken like a TRUE WIS! Thanks for the support Rick!



Mr Rick said:


> Well I just couldn't decide on the ETA black dial / date as ordered early on. Or the ETA blue dial / date that you offered a few weeks later. So, as time is running short I made the easy choice. I ordered one of each.:-d


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Mr Rick said:


> Well I just couldn't decide on the ETA black dial / date as ordered early on. Or the ETA blue dial / date that you offered a few weeks later. So, as time is running short I made the easy choice. I ordered one of each.:-d


You go girl! :-d ;-)


----------



## Emohawk01 (Feb 16, 2012)

Noob here. I've been browsing this forum for some time looking for my first micro and just pulled the trigger on a black face miyota. May can not come soon enough!!!


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Emohawk01 said:


> Noob here. I've been browsing this forum for some time looking for my first micro and just pulled the trigger on a black face miyota. May can not come soon enough!!!


I have a blue dail on the way #82, is it May yet...?????


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Roland ,I have a Miyota #82 on order. Is it May yet????? I'm thinking of going with the blue Iso.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

I just went ahead and flipped my calendar to May. I'll see if that helps.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> We are currently nearly sold out of this batch of watches!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


>


LOL whoa whoa, I said nearly, not completely


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Etowah said:


> I just went ahead and flipped my calendar to May. I'll see if that helps.


It didn't work!Perhaps if EVERYONE did it?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

So after waiting for quite a while to see these Olivier watches in person, the day finally arrived. A few of my friends and I met Roland (owner of Olivier Watches) today at CPK to see in the flesh these bronze pieces. Huge thanks to Roland for meeting with us today. As has been mentioned here before, Roland is an outstanding guy!

I must say that they are quite impressive in person... the weight and size of the watch is just awesome IMHO. Weight is substantial, but not overwhelming. The color of the bronze is also very nice... and the overall fit and finish seem to be pretty good as well. Even the 3-day date display seem to work with the dial... just looks so much better in person than in the photos. This is definitely a watch that will end up in my collection once they are released in May 2012.

Now onto the photos...

As I waited with my cousin for the people to arrive we decided to start with the photo taking...

















After a short wait Roland showed up with these two beauties inside his Pelican case.









With the PAMs and the Magrette...

















Between a 47mm and a 44mm...

















Next to the Magrette and the 305.









Wrist shot time! My wrist is smaller than 6.5" for your reference. Keep in mind that you will have both bezel options with the watch.

















































Table shot...


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

thsiao,
Question: The one with the black bezel, is the bezel material bronze or ss? I can't tell for sure.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

rockin'ron said:


> thsiao,
> Question: The one with the black bezel, is the bezel material bronze or ss? I can't tell for sure.


Both bezels are bronze.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

It was really my pleasure meeting up with all of you, it was a great meal with some great watches. Here are some of my pictures from the meetup, of particular awesomeness is that panerai with a custom louie v strap!!!! Such a fun idea. Absolutely killer watches present, hope you guys enjoy the pics!











































































thsiao said:


> So after waiting for quite a while to see these Olivier watches in person, the day finally arrived. A few of my friends and I met Roland (owner of Olivier Watches) today at CPK to see in the flesh these bronze pieces. Huge thanks to Roland for meeting with us today. As has been mentioned here before, Roland is an outstanding guy!
> 
> I must say that they are quite impressive in person... the weight and size of the watch is just awesome IMHO. Weight is substantial, but not overwhelming. The color of the bronze is also very nice... and the overall fit and finish seem to be pretty good as well. Even the 3-day date display seem to work with the dial... just looks so much better in person than in the photos. This is definitely a watch that will end up in my collection once they are released in May 2012.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

Dang! The wait is hard enough as it is!

But thanks for posting.

Roland, I bet you've had a few offers on those proto's


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Swiss ETA black with date - Pre-ordered. Is it May yet. LOL.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Etowah said:


> Dang! The wait is hard enough as it is!
> 
> But thanks for posting.
> 
> Roland, I bet you've had a few offers on those proto's


I don't think grabbing the watches off the table at starbucks and making a run for the door constitutes an 'offer'.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


> I don't think grabbing the watches off the table at starbucks and making a run for the door constitutes an 'offer'.


LOL, im becoming increasingly alarmed at how many of those meeting up with me are revealing they had to suppress the urge to bop me over the head and run off into the sunset :think:


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> LOL, im becoming increasingly alarmed at how many of those meeting up with me are revealing they had to suppress the urge to bop me over the head and run off into the sunset :think:


It's the sincerest form of complement. 

But in the future, you may need my services (pic #20):

X17 Online - Celebrity and Paparazzi Photo Galleries - Rihanna's Retail Therapy

I'd be happy to help.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Very tempted if Rihanna is included.



poison said:


> It's the sincerest form of complement.
> 
> But in the future, you may need my services (pic #20):
> 
> ...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Ah, you like em wild, I see?


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

The day I ordered a brown face Olivier and before Roland had the other strap offerings I set a strap maker to work making what I feel will be the ultimate strap for this bronze diver. I got the finished pictures yesterday from Joe @ SNPR straps and I'm estatic with the results. I'm even more anxious now for everything to show up and get planted on my wrist. Joe was great to work with and went out of his way to find my desired thread color to go with the bronze finish of the watch.

Here is the finished product.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

AudiOn19s said:


> Here is the finished product.


That's gonna look sweet


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

Is it me or are those oliver prototypes getting darker?!?!.. very cool to see!


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Only a couple more months and change of waiting...

Can't wait to see all various strap combos.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

This strap is seriously amazing. I cant wait to see it paired to one of our bronzes!!!



AudiOn19s said:


> The day I ordered a brown face Olivier and before Roland had the other strap offerings I set a strap maker to work making what I feel will be the ultimate strap for this bronze diver. I got the finished pictures yesterday from Joe @ SNPR straps and I'm estatic with the results. I'm even more anxious now for everything to show up and get planted on my wrist. Joe was great to work with and went out of his way to find my desired thread color to go with the bronze finish of the watch.
> 
> Here is the finished product.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

The beauty of bronze! They have gotten significantly darker, which is awesome. Its in the ocean all the time, and I've also stopped rinsing it immediately afterwards, instead rinsing it off that night. The salts left behind make some parts patina faster or slower, very cool effect.



nolidge said:


> Is it me or are those oliver prototypes getting darker?!?!.. very cool to see!


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Roland, I am sure you must have heard of the Bronze alloy debacle with Benarus and Helson Bronze watches where the expected Bronze turned out be Brass and they had to issue a recall. Similar issue is simmering at Magrette with their Bronze Regattare. It appears that the issue is with the supplier of the Bronze and not the watch makers who are all trying to do the right thing for their customers and their brand.

Not trying to insinute anything here, but wanted to know if you were aware of this and under the circumstances, have you done any kind of independent test to confirm the authenticity of the Bronze alloy for your watches?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

AudiOn19s said:


> The day I ordered a brown face Olivier and before Roland had the other strap offerings I set a strap maker to work making what I feel will be the ultimate strap for this bronze diver. I got the finished pictures yesterday from Joe @ SNPR straps and I'm estatic with the results. I'm even more anxious now for everything to show up and get planted on my wrist. Joe was great to work with and went out of his way to find my desired thread color to go with the bronze finish of the watch.
> 
> Here is the finished product.


Wow...I thank you for the kind words. I'm glad you pleased.
Joe D


----------



## BENARUS (May 12, 2009)

thecustomer said:


> Roland, I am sure you must have heard of the Bronze alloy debacle with Benarus and Helson Bronze watches where the expected Bronze turned out be Brass and they had to issue a recall. Similar issue is simmering at Magrette with their Bronze Regattare. It appears that the issue is with the supplier of the Bronze and not the watch makers who are all trying to do the right thing for their customers and their brand.
> 
> Not trying to insinute anything here, but wanted to know if you were aware of this and under the circumstances, have you done any kind of independent test to confirm the authenticity of the Bronze alloy for your watches?


I just posted this on our Helson / Benarus thread but I want to be very clear here. Helson and Benarus got our metal from the same supplier. The other companies have their own supply chains and factories. We are not all using the same sources.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

thecustomer said:


> Roland, I am sure you must have heard of the Bronze alloy debacle with Benarus and Helson Bronze watches where the expected Bronze turned out be Brass and they had to issue a recall. Similar issue is simmering at Magrette with their Bronze Regattare. It appears that the issue is with the supplier of the Bronze and not the watch makers who are all trying to do the right thing for their customers and their brand.
> 
> Not trying to insinute anything here, but wanted to know if you were aware of this and under the circumstances, have you done any kind of independent test to confirm the authenticity of the Bronze alloy for your watches?


Read post #339.

Link to said post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/intr...livier-bronze-diver-624455-4.html#post4701285


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Its killing me... ETA or Miyota???


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thsiao said:


> Its killing me... ETA or Miyota???


I say Miyota, but that's just me.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

thsiao said:


> Its killing me... ETA or Miyota???


last chance to get a new ETA!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

thsiao said:


> Its killing me... ETA or Miyota???


Both the Miyota 8215 and ETA 2824-2 are fine, proven movements. The one 'downside' to the Miyota IMO is its indirect second hand drive which causes the second hand to pause momentarily at certain angles/positions. For me personally, I can not stand second hand 'jitter' so I decided to go with the ETA 2824-2.

IIRC, didn't you once own the Magrette Moana Pacific (the version with the second hand)? Did the second hand jitter bother you at all? If not, I would say save the $200 and go with the Miyota version.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

i1800collect said:


> Both the Miyota 8215 and ETA 2824-2 are fine, proven movements. The one 'downside' to the Miyota IMO is its indirect second hand drive which causes the second hand to pause momentarily at certain angles/positions. For me personally, I can not stand second hand 'jitter' so I decided to go with the ETA 2824-2.
> 
> IIRC, didn't you once own the Magrette Moana Pacific (the version with the second hand)? Did the second hand jitter bother you at all? If not, I would say save the $200 and go with the Miyota version.


Andrew, I've now had 4 watches with the Myota 8215 movement, and never experienced the second hand jitter than some owners post about. Maybe I don't study my watches closely enough, but I'm fairly fussy. Maybe I'm lucky :-s I do, however, hear the noise associated with the rotor moving....but that doesn't worry me, either.

So, of course, I have pumped for a Miyota. In my experience, there's nothing between them in accuracy; the only downside is the 8215 doesn't hack.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> Andrew, I've now had 4 watches with the Myota 8215 movement, and never experienced the second hand jitter than some owners post about. Maybe I don't study my watches closely enough, but I'm fairly fussy. Maybe I'm lucky :-s I do, however, hear the noise associated with the rotor moving....but that doesn't worry me, either.
> 
> So, of course, I have pumped for a Miyota. In my experience, there's nothing between them in accuracy; the only downside is the 8215 doesn't hack.


I guess I might be more fussy! :-d

I've only owned two watches powered by the Miyota 8215, one was the Magrette with the second hand which was immediately flipped once Dion announced the Moana Pacific PVD (with the same Miyota 8215, but no second hand). I've since flipped my Moana Pacific PVD as well, but only because it wasn't getting enough wrist time. I did notice a jitter at times; it definitely wasn't very frequent, but it was enough to annoy me. :-(

The rotor noise of the Miyotas (old and new) I can also hear, but that doesn't really bother me either. At times I can even hear my ETA 2824-2's rotor rotating or the 'ticking' of the escapement in my ETA 6498-1 when I'm working in a quiet lab or office.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> Read post #339.
> 
> Link to said post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/intr...livier-bronze-diver-624455-4.html#post4701285


Thank you for the refence post. Great to see this issue (or should I say non-issue) has been addressed.


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

Any thoughts about offering (the option of) a black PVD crown? Should go well with the black bezel, even more so if matched with a black face or strap.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

i1800collect said:


> I guess I might be more fussy! :-d
> 
> I've only owned two watches powered by the Miyota 8215, one was the Magrette with the second hand which was immediately flipped once Dion announced the Moana Pacific PVD (with the same Miyota 8215, but no second hand). I've since flipped my Moana Pacific PVD as well, but only because it wasn't getting enough wrist time. I did notice a jitter at times; it definitely wasn't very frequent, but it was enough to annoy me. :-(
> 
> The rotor noise of the Miyotas (old and new) I can also hear, but that doesn't really bother me either. At times I can even hear my ETA 2824-2's rotor rotating or the 'ticking' of the escapement in my ETA 6498-1 when I'm working in a quiet lab or office.


I could hear the rotor in my eta Ocean7. Ticking is nice though, I like it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

RichardD said:


> Any thoughts about offering (the option of) a black PVD crown? Should go well with the black bezel, even more so if matched with a black face or strap.


...
+1


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

I decided to go with the Miyota and use the saved $200 to fix my scratched PVD bezel on my B&R Commando . Figured since the Olivier will be part of my work watch rotation, Miyota should suffice.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

I went with Miyota also (#38). Save some money and add a different movement to my collection.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

I've just landed 9 hours into the future, going to be visiting with some of the manufacturers! Please forgive me if over the next 4 days my responses are a tad slow. Going to talk in depth about bronze alloys too!

picture along the way!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Enjoy yourself sir!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I've just landed 9 hours into the future, going to be visiting with some of the manufacturers! Please forgive me if over the next 4 days my responses are a tad slow. Going to talk in depth about bronze alloys too!
> 
> picture along the way!


Damn, I want one of those hoodies.b-)


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr Rick said:


> Damn, I want one of those hoodies.b-)


+1!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep,EVERY watch should come with one of these for winter & a Tee shirt for summer!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yep,EVERY watch should come with one of these for winter & a Tee shirt for summer!


+1!!!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I haven't even pre-ordered, but I'd buy that hoodie, or a shirt. I plan on buying, but just don't have the money right now.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

defendnola said:


> I haven't even pre-ordered, but I'd buy that hoodie, or a shirt. I plan on buying, but just don't have the money right now.


I'm sure everyone here at WUS has been in that boat at one time or another...I wouldn't worry about availability,as successful as Roland's first run is turning out it would ABSOLUTELY stun me if a second & even third run wasn't planned!


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yep,EVERY watch should come with one of these for winter & a Tee shirt for summer!


+1


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thsiao said:


> +1


How's the wait treating you? 

Safe return, Roland!


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Thanks hehe. I've just made too many purchases recently. I'm sure he will produce more, or maybe I can pick up a flipped one in the sales section.. not that people will be flipping left and right, but some people just have the flip bug.. I'll have to keep my eyes open. Can't wait to see how some of these watches age.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just posted this as its own thread on the forum;



> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Its been just a few days over 2 months since our debut, and today I have an huge update for everyone; We are SOLD OUT of our first batch of watches!!! Any new orders will now be apart of our next run of watches for release a few months after this first batch, or early Summer 2012! Everyone who has pre-ordered, thank you so much for your absolutely amazing support. I can't wait until the spring to get this first batch out and onto wrists around the world. On that note, I am currently visiting with our manufacturers, so my communications might be a few days behind. The great news is we are on schedule, woo hoo! |>
> 
> ...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Roland,Hope you don't mind but I thought it was high time someone(besides the owner) started using the Olivier logo in thier signature SOOOOOO,Me First!!!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats Roland! Looking forward to getting mine. I haven't anticipated a watch this much in a while.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

emathieu said:


> Congrats Roland! Looking forward to getting mine. I haven't anticipated a watch this much in a while.


+1!

Not that there's any pressure or anything ;-)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Roland,hope your trip is going well!When you get a little free time I've got a couple of ??? for you..If they've been answered already I appologize but going through all the replies I didn't see them so here goes...How extensive,if at all,are you going to have the movements regulated???Are you still going to offer a Lume Option on the Bezel Insert & if so have you worked out what type of lume & how much extra it will run???Thanks for your time...


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

So how exactly will my experience of miyota and ETA differ? So far I've read ETA is regulated in 2 positions, Myota is not. (so how much more accurate?). ETA hacks, Myota does not. Miyota allegly has second hand jitters. Does either hand-wind? Do they both have hidden date wheels on the no-date version? Any other differences?


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone else tempted to get one to keep shiny and one to go all corroded? Anyone doing that?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

Got back yesterday from a fantastic trip! 

The time change still has me a little out of sorts, but let me please say thank you so much for all the congrats you guys have given me over the past few days. Its been really a great thing watch this all go from the concept to creation, and now production! I see that I have to get to work on getting some shirts and hoodies made, that one you saw was a custom 1 off I had done.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey Roland,hope your trip is going well!When you get a little free time I've got a couple of ??? for you..If they've been answered already I appologize but going through all the replies I didn't see them so here goes...How extensive,if at all,are you going to have the movements regulated???Are you still going to offer a Lume Option on the Bezel Insert & if so have you worked out what type of lume & how much extra it will run???Thanks for your time...


Thanks for the patience, just got back into Los Angeles. The ETA movements are adjusted to two positions from the factory, while the miyota's will be unadjusted. Very standard fare movement wise. Both are great timekeepers, I wouldnt have any qualms recommending the miyota. I have had a few people inquire about lume on the bezel, over the last week or so, ill definitely look into that!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris-John said:


> So how exactly will my experience of miyota and ETA differ? So far I've read ETA is regulated in 2 positions, Myota is not. (so how much more accurate?). ETA hacks, Myota does not. Miyota allegly has second hand jitters. Does either hand-wind? Do they both have hidden date wheels on the no-date version? Any other differences?


Hey Chris-John!

You are spot on, the ETA's are regulated to two positions, while the miyota is not. Miyota's are great time keepers though, and can settle to be just as accurate as the 2824-2. While the miyota can have a second hand jitter [a side effect of its indirectly driven second hand], it usually only affects SOME movements, and then usually only the sweep from 2-5 on the dial. It also has no impact on the accuracy of the watch. The Miyota is a non-hacking movement, although with the power supply low, it can be "back hacked," so if thats your thing, be sure to sync in the morning if you leave it on your dresser, when the power reserve is lowest. Both the ETA and the Miyota hand wind, which is great. They will have hidden date wheels on the no-date version, yes. No other differences, save the text on the case back will read Miyota 8215 of course.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

Chris-John said:


> Anyone else tempted to get one to keep shiny and one to go all corroded? Anyone doing that?


That crossed my mind. I ordered both styles of buckles and would even order a extra/PVD crown if offered, oh and the hoodie. I just like this watch.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Roland, none of the pics on the web site or specs say what buckle you are supplying, but I think one of the photos you posted here had the pre-v. Is it possible to specify the thumbnail, or is it hassle? With the round edge style of the head, I think maybe the rounded buckle might look nicer.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris-John said:


> Hey Roland, none of the pics on the web site or specs say what buckle you are supplying, but I think one of the photos you posted here had the pre-v. Is it possible to specify the thumbnail, or is it hassle? With the round edge style of the head, I think maybe the rounded buckle might look nicer.


Hey Chris-John!

I will have a few more styles available to choose from by the time the watches are ready to ship, and everyone will be welcome to specify their buckle choice then. You will absolutely have the choice between pre-v, thumbnail, and a some others too!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Etowah said:


> I just like this watch.


Me too. Wait til you hold it.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Roland. Are you accepting serial# requests for batch 2? If so, what is the range of numbers, and what is the algorithm? Different range per movement type, but same range per dial colour?


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

--Quote (Originally by Chris-John)---
Hey Roland, none of the pics on the web site or specs say what buckle you are supplying, but I think one of the photos you posted here had the pre-v. Is it possible to specify the thumbnail, or is it hassle? With the round edge style of the head, I think maybe the rounded buckle might look nicer.
---End Quote---
Hey Chris-John!

I will have a few more styles available to choose from by the time the watches are ready to ship, and everyone will be welcome to specify their buckle choice then. You will absolutely have the choice between pre-v, thumbnail, and a some others too!
--End Quote--

Pretty cool Roland. I notice that your current buckles have a flattish prong, which probably will suit slightly better bands with flattish holes. Will these future models also have the flattish prong?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they won't.


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm in for a no-date.


----------



## lancelotlink (Dec 9, 2007)

Not sure if this has been asked yet but will it fit a thick strap like a Rob Montana etc.?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

lancelotlink said:


> Not sure if this has been asked yet but will it fit a thick strap like a Rob Montana etc.?


Yes it will.


----------



## lancelotlink (Dec 9, 2007)

thsiao said:


> Yes it will.


Are you picking one up thsiao? You have a great collection.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

This wait is killing me. I am about to start forming a line at my mail box!

BTW Roland, can you post some current pics to show how the color is coming around? You know, to help with the wait. LOL

Thanks


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Is Roland on holidays at the moment? I contacted him via the website when I placed my order about wanting a certain serial number but have not heard back from him. I contacted him over 24hrs ago. Not meaning to be impatient. Just wondering what the usual turn-around time is for emails from him. Plus, I'm hoping no-one else snaps up the serial number I want in the meantime!


----------



## gavinang83 (Mar 5, 2012)

you can contact him thru his email, I did that and he responded.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

gavinang83 said:


> you can contact him thru his email, I did that and he responded.


Okay, thanks I'll try that.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

RookiePhil said:


> Is Roland on holidays at the moment? I contacted him via the website when I placed my order about wanting a certain serial number but have not heard back from him. I contacted him over 24hrs ago. Not meaning to be impatient. Just wondering what the usual turn-around time is for emails from him. Plus, I'm hoping no-one else snaps up the serial number I want in the meantime!


Hey Phil! Sorry about that, I seem to have an overzealous spam filter with the Olivier email sometimes. You can also PM me here !


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Etowah said:


> This wait is killing me. I am about to start forming a line at my mail box!
> 
> BTW Roland, can you post some current pics to show how the color is coming around? You know, to help with the wait. LOL
> 
> Thanks


Sure thing!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Phil! Sorry about that, I seem to have an overzealous spam filter with the Olivier email sometimes. You can also PM me here !


Hey Roland, no worries. I've PM'd you here. Let me know about the serial numbers!!


----------



## gavinang83 (Mar 5, 2012)

is there any negative effect of chlorine in the swimming pool on bronze?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

lancelotlink said:


> Are you picking one up thsiao? You have a great collection.


Thanks for the kind words. I am purchasing a black date miyota.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

gavinang83 said:


> is there any negative effect of chlorine in the swimming pool on bronze?


An interesting article about bronze in general here: 05010-03 About 1/3 of the way down, under "corrosion", it (kind of) gives you an answer.

Should have finished reading the article before I posted...look under "bronze disease" about 3/4 down. I would think, if you rinse off the watch after a swim, you'll be fine.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice! ^


----------



## ShAnd (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Roland.
Watch is very nice!
How many hours will be made in 2 parts? What will be numbering for 2 parts?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ShAnd said:


> Hi Roland.
> Watch is very nice!
> How many hours will be made in 2 parts? What will be numbering for 2 parts?


Are you asking how many watches in the second run, and what the numbering will be?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

ShAnd said:


> Hi Roland.
> Watch is very nice!
> How many hours will be made in 2 parts? What will be numbering for 2 parts?


Hey ShAnd!

Thanks for the kind words. The second batch will probably be 100 of each again. The numbering will continue onwards, 100-200 will be available in general. Contact me for any specific numbers you have in mind, im happy to help!


----------



## ShAnd (Mar 12, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey ShAnd!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. The second batch will probably be 100 of each again. The numbering will continue onwards, 100-200 will be available in general. Contact me for any specific numbers you have in mind, im happy to help!


Ok.
Thanks. I have the answer to my question.
Sorry my English.
...
Roland, do you really have CuSn8 for case of hours?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

ShAnd said:


> Ok.
> Thanks. I have the answer to my question.
> Sorry my English.
> ...
> Roland, do you really have CuSn8 for case of hours?


We sure do. Our manufacturer from the start has always been a different one than who made the helson and benarus cases, we have never had any issue with our CuSn8 . Hope that helps!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

ShAnd said:


> Roland, do you really have CuSn8 for case of hours?


Read post #339.

Link to said post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/intr...livier-bronze-diver-624455-4.html#post4701285


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Roland, 

There are a lot of nice watches out there that I like, but your Olivier Bronze... I love that watch! It is a really stunning watch, I just hope you are still making them when I can afford one!

Your customer service and patience is also a great selling point. You obviously care about your product and your customers.


----------



## Yeow Jen Hwa (Mar 13, 2012)

[2nd Batch] order #1110, ETA movement / blue dial / blue isofrane. thanx


----------



## ShAnd (Mar 12, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> We sure do. Our manufacturer from the start has always been a different one than who made the helson and benarus cases, we have never had any issue with our CuSn8 . Hope that helps!


Ok Roland!
It is very good!
I think of purchase of your hours.
*
**i1800collect, *I read all messages in this theme.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeow Jen Hwa said:


> [2nd Batch] order #1110, ETA movement / blue dial / blue isofrane. thanx


....
Welcome to WUS YJH!!!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeow Jen Hwa said:


> [2nd Batch] order #1110, ETA movement / blue dial / blue isofrane. thanx


Congrats and welcome to WUS! Remember to PM Roland if you want to reserve a specific serial number.



ShAnd said:


> *
> **i1800collect, *I read all messages in this theme.


If you actually did, then there would have been no need to ask the question... just sayin'.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

The blue face on blue isofrane is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


> The blue face on blue isofrane is going to be ridiculous.


Ridiculously awesome b-)


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^

MUST...












SEE...









PICS!!!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Roland:
I've seen some references by posters about a brown Isofrane, but no comfirmation -- will a brown be available? It doesn't appear to be a "stock" colour on their page.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Heilong said:


> Hey Roland:
> I've seen some references by posters about a brown Isofrane, but no comfirmation -- will a brown be available? It doesn't appear to be a "stock" colour on their page.


I've been lusting for this, especially after Aquadive released one, but Roland told me it's not on. But, hey, now I have support, we can start picketing him!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Heilong said:


> Hey Roland:
> I've seen some references by posters about a brown Isofrane, but no comfirmation -- will a brown be available? It doesn't appear to be a "stock" colour on their page.


Ttimbo is right, the brown color is not a color available for order. If that should change in the future, I'd be happy to do all I can to get some for those Olivier customers who want [or maybe even NEED  ] them.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> I've been lusting for this, especially after Aquadive released one, but Roland told me it's not on. But, hey, now I have support, we can start picketing him!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Lol picketing me, or Isofrane???


----------



## ShAnd (Mar 12, 2012)

i1800collect said:


> If you actually did, then there would have been no need to ask the question... just sayin'.


Ок. Thanks. But I will have questions still. )))


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ShAnd said:


> Ок. Thanks. But I will have questions still. )))


I have a question:

when is it may!!!


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got my order in for a blue-face ETA in the 2nd batch. This will be my first watch with an ETA movement and my first diver, and first bronze watch as well. I haven't been this excited for a watch in a long time! Now the waiting begins....


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Roland, with the warm weather we're experiencing here in Pennsylvania (mid to upper 70s), *it feels like* *May!* ;-) . . . . . . Just sayin' :-d


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Ridiculously awesome b-)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Howdy soon to be Bronze Diver owners...
With the release date for our watches RAPIDLY approaching I have been spending a TON of time staring at the strap options Roland is going to offer,as well as aftermarket PVD bracelets & custom leather straps from EVERYONE & their brother!
The problems are,I don't really care for the a/m bracelets available and having owned/lived with both IsoFranes & EXPENSIVE Custom Leather straps,I REALLY prefer a killer 5 Ring Nato to the rubber/leather options!
So what I'm wondering is:HOW THE HELL CAN I GET A REALLY GOOD QUALITY,BLACK(or Blue/Brown for the other dial colors), 5 RING NATO WITH BRONZE HARDWARE for my ETA,Black,No Date???
Come on Nato Strap fans,I can't be the only person who would LOVE to see this strap/hardware combo as an option,can I???
Roland,this is THE strap that I REALLY want,any ideas on how to make it happen???


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Howdy soon to be Bronze Diver owners...
> With the release date for our watches RAPIDLY approaching I have been spending a TON of time staring at the strap options Roland is going to offer,as well as aftermarket PVD bracelets & custom leather straps from EVERYONE & their brother!
> The problems are,I don't really care for the a/m bracelets available and having owned/lived with both IsoFranes & EXPENSIVE Custom Leather straps,I REALLY prefer a killer 5 Ring Nato to the rubber/leather options!
> So what I'm wondering is:HOW THE HELL CAN I GET A REALLY GOOD QUALITY,BLACK(or Blue/Brown for the other dial colors), 5 RING NATO WITH BRONZE HARDWARE for my ETA,Black,No Date???
> ...


Err, did you mean 5 ring Zulu? Never heard of 5 ring NATO.

I agree it would be awesome, but I'm sure it doesn't exist. Maybe Roland will make a project of it one day, since he seems to be the king of bronze. One thing though, the length has got to be right. I tried a lot of brands but only wear Maratac, because the length is just right for my wrist.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I told you guys I was working on a Bronze Nato! Im not gonna let you guys down. Been actively prototyping for weeks now :-!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> I told you guys I was working on a Bronze Nato! Im not gonna let you guys down. Been actively prototyping for weeks now :-!


...
SWEET!!! I musta missed that intel...Might as well put me down for 1 right NOW,hummm,depending on the colors maybe 2 or 3....


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

> Err, did you mean 5 ring Zulu? Never heard of 5 ring NATO.


...Zulu:Usually 3 ring & single strap....Nato:Strap w/strap keeper & 4-5 rings...At least that's what I've always understood...


----------



## MadAmos (Jan 29, 2012)

I have just joined the cue b-) I am in for a Bronze Blue dial with date and Miyota movement. Looks like I have a couple strap choices to make as well I like the look of the blue sail cloth and a Bronze Zulu sounds good too. Early summer is going to feel like a long time I am afraid. 

Amos


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

> MadAmos;4841048]I have just joined the cue b-) I am in for a Bronze Blue dial with date and Miyota movement. Looks like I have a couple strap choices to make as well I like the look of the blue sail cloth and a Bronze Zulu sounds good too. Early summer is going to feel like a long time I am afraid.


...
Welcome to the Future Bronze Diver Owners Association(man that's a mouthful) Amos!We'll be sure to post plenty of pics when batch 1 comes in to keep you batch 2 guys satisfied until they release!Take care...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Heilong said:


> An interesting article about bronze in general here: 05010-03 About 1/3 of the way down, under "corrosion", it (kind of) gives you an answer.
> 
> Should have finished reading the article before I posted...look under "bronze disease" about 3/4 down. I would think, if you rinse off the watch after a swim, you'll be fine.


Now that is some serious info, thank you!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Sure thing!


Yo, where's that EYE candy you teased us about?


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Heilong said:


> An interesting article about bronze in general here: 05010-03 About 1/3 of the way down, under "corrosion", it (kind of) gives you an answer.
> 
> Should have finished reading the article before I posted...look under "bronze disease" about 3/4 down. I would think, if you rinse off the watch after a swim, you'll be fine.


Interesting. Would be nice for a definitive answer if wearing in the pool is to be avoided or not.


----------



## MadAmos (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if the pictures will make it easier, but as least it will give me something to do while I wait. The good news is that we have a outage starting at work in April and for 42 days or so I will be working 12 hrs 6 days a week. Not only will the OTpay for the watch there'd won't be as much time to think about it.

Amos



E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> Welcome to the Future Bronze Diver Owners Association(man that's a mouthful) Amos!We'll be sure to post plenty of pics when batch 1 comes in to keep you batch 2 guys satisfied until they release!Take care...


----------



## TeaKay (Mar 17, 2012)

I just placed my pre-order for a second batch serial... and here I promised myself not to buy more than 1 watch per year. That certainly didn't last very long. 

Absolutely can not wait!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Roland: Are you going to update your site w/ a price list for the optional straps? I've been considering upgrading & it would help knowing what's what. Might also spur on some additional strap purchases for those who can't decide.


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

hhqdnmfh5 said:


> Wow Roland!
> Congrats!
> You've done a great job of keeping this a secret!


I don't see anything...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Heilong!

I will definitely be adding an update to the site with the strap info. I've been waiting a ridiculously long time for my price list, although I did get a pack of more strap samples, which I'll be photographing soon. Good things ahead!



Heilong said:


> Roland: Are you going to update your site w/ a price list for the optional straps? I've been considering upgrading & it would help knowing what's what. Might also spur on some additional strap purchases for those who can't decide.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Yo, where's that EYE candy you teased us about?


Coming ASAP! Its been crunch time these last few weeks as everything is in full production mode, and I have to organize things with manufacturers and dealers in multiple time zones. Im in Los Angeles, and often have to either stay up until 3am, wake up at 7 am, or be ready for phone calls at 2pm to talk to all the people I need to talk to as the bronze divers get made. As you can imagine, sometimes even my own bronze diver cant tell me what time it really is!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Coming ASAP! Its been crunch time these last few weeks as everything is in full production mode, and I have to organize things with manufacturers and dealers in multiple time zones. Im in Los Angeles, and often have to either stay up until 3am, wake up at 7 am, or be ready for phone calls at 2pm to talk to all the people I need to talk to as the bronze divers get made. As you can imagine, sometimes even my own bronze diver cant tell me what time it really is!


That's why you have two, right?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

> Coming ASAP! Its been crunch time these last few weeks as everything is in full production mode, and I have to organize things with manufacturers and dealers in multiple time zones. Im in Los Angeles, and often have to either stay up until 3am, wake up at 7 am, or be ready for phone calls at 2pm to talk to all the people I need to talk to as the bronze divers get made. As you can imagine, sometimes even my own bronze diver cant tell me what time it really is!


...
Patience now,Remember,WHEN YOU HURRY,THAT'S WHEN ACCIDENTS HAPPEN...


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Already started thinning my collection to start funding a purchase of one of these.
My birthday is in May so, happy birthday to me!!

Can't wait for a bronze bezel, black dial to adorn my wrist!
The worst part is going to be deciding exaclty what strap/band/bracelet to get with it!!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Not to worry, patience is why there HASNT been any eye candy as of late. If I cant do it well, I wont do it at all. Im a meticulous man by nature.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> Patience now,Remember,WHEN YOU HURRY,THAT'S WHEN ACCIDENTS HAPPEN...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Coming ASAP! Its been crunch time these last few weeks as everything is in full production mode, and I have to organize things with manufacturers and dealers in multiple time zones. Im in Los Angeles, and often have to either stay up until 3am, wake up at 7 am, or be ready for phone calls at 2pm to talk to all the people I need to talk to as the bronze divers get made. As you can imagine, sometimes even my own bronze diver cant tell me what time it really is!


Sounds like an Olivier GMT with third time zone should be in the offing.:-d


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like we need a new thread: "What would you like to see in the next Olivier?"


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Mr Rick said:


> Sounds like an Olivier GMT with third time zone should be in the offing.:-d


Yes, PLEASE!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

For those that were asking for a brown Isofrane strap, we are in luck!! I sent an email to Isofrane last night. I will add my inquiry and their response below.

[I am buying a bronze dive watch with 24mm lugs. I was wondering if a brown isofrane was a color option? Thank you.]

Hi Patrick, it will be available on stainless steel buckle for $129.00 and on a brown DLC buckle for $189.00. Yes, brown DLC coating is a world premier and unbelievably expensive

Thank you
We appreciate your business

isofrane.com
a Synchron Company


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, very cool...thanks nellipj!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh damn. That will be stunning.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks nellij...that is great to hear!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

No problem at all, glad to help!


----------



## jersey412 (May 15, 2006)

I want one too


Brown rubber will be amazing...will Roland offer or must we go direct?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Roland said earlier that he would not be offering them, but maybe that changed, dunno.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmm thats actually interesting! When I inquired, they told me that they were NOT available for purchase. Maybe they decided to make it a generally available item... Ill write to my agent there and get back to you guys!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Boom! That would be sick!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Roland - sorry if this question has already been asked but when the bronze bezel with engraved markers develops patina, will the numbers turn darker as well or do they remain the same yellowish color as in the (pre-patina) pics on the website?

Also, is there any chance of a pic showing the all-bronze bezel with the blue dial version?

Thank you sir.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! My Iso. agent just got back to me, and like I had been told a few months back, the 24mm in brown is _NOT _available for order. The 22mm brown however, is, or will be in the future.

Patrick, are you sure they knew you wanted a 24mm brown? I see in your post that you did in fact specify it as such, but do double check to make sure.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Spoonsey!

The bronze bezels engraved markers have developed patina and "filled in" so to speak. Ill get up pictures this weekend, but the effect is very cool.

As soon as I can get the blue dials in, Ill post pictures, right now they are in production. Hope that helps!



Spoonsey said:


> Hi Roland - sorry if this question has already been asked but when the bronze bezel with engraved markers develops patina, will the numbers turn darker as well or do they remain the same yellowish color as in the (pre-patina) pics on the website?
> 
> Also, is there any chance of a pic showing the all-bronze bezel with the blue dial version?
> 
> Thank you sir.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Cheers Roland - the blue dial is the one that's really got my interest so looking forward to more pics.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey everyone! My Iso. agent just got back to me, and like I had been told a few months back, the 24mm in brown is _NOT _available for order. The 22mm brown however, is, or will be in the future.
> 
> Patrick, are you sure they knew you wanted a 24mm brown? I see in your post that you did in fact specify it as such, but do double check to make sure.


Roland,

Sorry to get everyone's hopes up, I didn't think I could have been more clear in the email to them. I'm sure your rep is correct. Well that settles one thing, Blue dial for me!


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

If I get the Isofrane through Olivier, will the buckle be replaced with a bronze one?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Need

pics


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

^^I second that


----------



## Loft (Mar 24, 2012)

Just ordered a black with date and ETA and I would really like to know the serial numbers in the 2nd bash =)


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Loft said:


> Just ordered a black with date and ETA and I would really like to know the serial numbers in the 2nd bash =)


Roland was saying that they are from 175 upwards. I don't understand why that is since the first batch was 100, but there you are.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris-John said:


> Roland was saying that they are from 175 upwards. I don't understand why that is since the first batch was 100, but there you are.


Right you are. They are 175 onwards because I am currently reserved through 175 heh.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow--getting close to selling out the 2nd run?? If that's why, that's awesome!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Right you are. They are 175 onwards because I am currently reserved through 175 heh.


Holy smokes! That's outstanding!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Right you are. They are 175 onwards because I am currently reserved through 175 heh.


Very impressive, Roland. Congrats!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Heilong said:


> Wow--getting close to selling out the 2nd run?? If that's why, that's awesome!!


I had said back at the start that we would produce ~500 bronze divers should the demand be there, so up until the point that I have to start production on the second batch to deliver on time, deposits can be placed. As this will likely be the last run for this watch, this next batch might comprise of any mix and match of ETA to Miyota movements to that we end up with 500 watches from both batches. Of course if we get to the point where its approaching that magic 500 mark, ill have to sound the doomsday alarm warning that time is short to secure remaining models before this one hits the Olivier archives.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

And very sorry theres been a lack of photos up here lately. Other so cal folks know the weather has been very strange. We had rain this last weekend, sun today, etc. It makes photographing difficult, theres only so much good light in the day! I do have some really great stuff sitting on my workbench waiting for their time in front of the lens. Gonna try to knock out most of it today, so get ready for more decision making b-)


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Roland,

I can't wait to see more pictures. I put a deposit down on a blue dial ETA version last week. Pictures of that dial would be fantastic!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Experimenting with hypnotic advertising :-d after watching you should feel the uncontrollable urge to preorder


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*hypnotic advertising*

^^^ Nice!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Experimenting with hypnotic advertising :-d after watching you should feel the uncontrollable urge to preorder


Uggghhh, is it May yet?!


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> I had said back at the start that we would produce ~500 bronze divers should the demand be there, so up until the point that I have to start production on the second batch to deliver on time, deposits can be placed. As this will likely be the last run for this watch, this next batch might comprise of any mix and match of ETA to Miyota movements to that we end up with 500 watches from both batches. Of course if we get to the point where its approaching that magic 500 mark, ill have to sound the doomsday alarm warning that time is short to secure remaining models before this one hits the Olivier archives.


Do you mean 500 watches total between both batches or 1000 watches total spread out over both batches? Or will there be 500 of each color and movement combination (i.e. 500 blue-dial ETAs, 500 no-date Miyotas, etc)?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's 500 total, regardless of color or movement.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

poison said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 500 total, regardless of color or movement.


Yep , poison is right. that's 500 total bronze divers regardless of movement or dial options


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Makes the odds of randomly seeing one on someones wrist virtually nil.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

It's so beautiful.


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

What a month for watches! It all started when I got a new Omega Speedmaster Olympic Collection Los Angeles "1932" Ref. 3531.20. While looking up info on that watch I stumbled onto this thread. Well, that did it. I was only even vaguely aware of the micro trend and did not know what quality could be had at reasonable prices. Needless to say I preordered an Oliver Bronze Divers with blue dial and Miyota movement almost immediately. Bronze--check. Automatic--check. Clean uncluttered look--check. Lots of lume--check. Highly water resistant--check. Not too big (I still proudly wear an Air King with no manhood issues!)--check. Reasonable price---check. Made with pride and attention to detail--sure seems like it. Anyway, I've gone a bit nuts. Besides the Omega and the Olivier I've ordered a Vostok Amphibia black dial "diver dude" as well as a Smith's Everest. Suffice it to say that I have no idea what to tell my wife. Oh, well, I ordered a Bathy's Lunar Midsize Rose Ti PVD for her, so, I hope it all goes over well!


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the sickness that is WIS!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

jandrese said:


> Anyway, I've gone a bit nuts. Besides the Omega and the Olivier I've ordered a Vostok Amphibia black dial "diver dude" as well as a Smith's Everest. Suffice it to say that I have no idea what to tell my wife. Oh, well, I ordered a Bathy's Lunar Midsize Rose Ti PVD for her, so, I hope it all goes over well!


You're toast, my friend! Welcome to the club and keep up the good work. So little time, so many watches...:-!


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh dear, I've bought another watch.......


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

up2nogood said:


> Oh dear, I've bought another watch.......


Gahahahahah!

Congrats!


----------



## BigAlex (Mar 15, 2012)

I have been watching this thread with interest, as I have a 1st series Brown dialed Miyota #4 on order. I have been seeing Roland's strap options and also looking at various websites for suitable ideas. I one thing has lead to another and this arrived yesterday.

_http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m587/Alexander6319/IMG_0867-1.jpg_

All I need now is the watch.......

PS this my 1st post here - so hopefully the picture can be seen


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Boy that's gonna look great; and it'll only get better as the patina gets darker & darker


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

BigAlex said:


> I have been watching this thread with interest, as I have a 1st series Brown dialed Miyota #4 on order. I have been seeing Roland's strap options and also looking at various websites for suitable ideas. I one thing has lead to another and this arrived yesterday.
> 
> _http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m587/Alexander6319/IMG_0867-1.jpg_
> 
> ...


...
Yep,pic can be seen just fine,that combo should look great with the brown/gold of the watch!
By the way welcome to the forum!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Just placed my order, #186 on a black dial/date miyota. I can't wait!!! haha


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Just placed my order, #186 on a black dial/date miyota. I can't wait!!! haha


Should have gotten #187


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Bananarama said:


> Should have gotten #187


Sublime.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Bananarama said:


> Should have gotten #187


If this is in reference to the police call sign, I don't find the humor in it....Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

being a sublime fan as well as being from garden grove ca i could appreciate 187 in that sense, but as a soldier looking at a law enforcement career thats not a code i want to hear. i got #186 for january 1986, my bday, hahaha.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> being a sublime fan as well as being from garden grove ca i could appreciate 187 in that sense, but as soldier looking at a law enforcement career thats not a code i want to hear. i got #186 for january 1986, my bday, hahaha.


I am just coming from the law enforcement side, so that were my judgement is. Now if its sublime, ok, I can handle that


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I have this strap ready for my black ETA with date. Can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

What's the lug width on these?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

24mm, which balances the watch perfectly.



up2nogood said:


> What's the lug width on these?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Lots of killer straps im seeing here, cant wait to see the infinite variations!


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

petersenjp said:


> I am just coming from the law enforcement side, so that were my judgement is. Now if its sublime, ok, I can handle that


And you would be coming from the same side as me.


----------



## JNL (May 8, 2010)

I just cruised this super long azz post, looking for Great bits of information about this cool watch. Along the way I saw the Panerai brnz on a green leather strap, Has anyone or does anyone know a good place to pick one of those up, I think the green would be a cool look for the Olivier,. BTW I cant wait for May to get here,, oh the horror.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> 24mm, which balances the watch perfectly.


...and allows for the maximum number of awesome strap options.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Bananarama said:


> And you would be coming from the same side as me.


I apologize if I came off rude, just so many people out there use call signs as a joke or what not. Any how, back to the amazing watch that is the Olivier bronze diver!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Roland, we still on for a may shipment? My wrist is asking?


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

How about an update on the strap / option ordering procedure also?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

petersenjp said:


> Roland, we still on for a may shipment? My wrist is asking?


Lol, blame the wrist!


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

The question is when in May???


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I don't know why I didn't pay enough attention to this thread before; and I apologize for that.

Oliver, you created a fantastic, gorgeous looking brand and timepiece! Beautiful, indeed!

Now it is time to save some dough to pull the trigger!

Very Best Regards . . .


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

You can tell your wrist we are still on schedule for May. Really getting down to it now!



petersenjp said:


> Roland, we still on for a may shipment? My wrist is asking?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I dont know an exact day, but we are getting into the final phases of production now. Of course, details when I have them, im not one to leave you guys hanging!



thsiao said:


> The question is when in May???


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Who needs GMT when you can just get 2 Olivier's :-!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Who needs GMT when you can just get 2 Olivier's :-!


Holy moly Roland 

So long to wait...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Who needs GMT when you can just get 2 Olivier's :-!


I already have two Olivier bronze on order, but I still wouldn't mind having an Olivier GMT.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> You can tell your wrist we are still on schedule for May. Really getting down to it now!


My wrist says thank you very much.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Who needs GMT when you can just get 2 Olivier's :-!


WOW!!! Looks fantastic!

Forgive my ignorance; do we get two watches when we make the payment or do we get two different bezels / inserts?

Wear them in the best of health, Roland!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

serdal23 said:


> WOW!!! Looks fantastic!
> 
> Forgive my ignorance; do we get two watches when we make the payment or do we get two different bezels / inserts?
> 
> ...


2 bezels.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Andrew, right on the money. 2 looks for the price of 1!



i1800collect said:


> 2 bezels.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


> Who needs GMT when you can just get 2 Olivier's :-!


Looking real good sir. Looking very good.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> You can tell your wrist we are still on schedule for May. Really getting down to it now!


Roland,

When should we expect the 2nd batch delivered? June, July?

Can't wait!

Felomena


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

RookiePhil said:


> Roland,
> 
> When should we expect the 2nd batch delivered? June, July?
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you! I've never seen anything like these bronze divers, and this one seems to stand out to me than a lot of other watch company offerings. Happy to support Roland!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I'm right there with you! I've never seen anything like these bronze divers, and this one seems to stand out to me than a lot of other watch company offerings. Happy to support Roland!


I agree, I think they are quite unique and good looking. Everyone I've shown Roland's pics to have all said they really like the watch. And really happy that we will be receiving two bezels. Thanks Roland!


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

I think it would be nice to see some video . Maybe one with bezel changing instructions too?


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

eee said:


> I think it would be nice to see some video . Maybe one with bezel changing instructions too?


Yes, great idea *eee*!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Video? That would be like torture.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Only 3 things that I don't love about this watch.
1) I prefer the Pam style hands, open with lume on the end
2) I don't think the base Miyota does the watch justice, should have given the option of the 9015
3) Lume the bronze bezel

I still ordered a brown dial 2824-2 model though! Awesome first model!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

up2nogood said:


> Only 3 things that I don't love about this watch.
> 1) I prefer the Pam style hands, open with lume on the end
> 2) I don't think the base Miyota does the watch justice, should have given the option of the 9015
> 3) Lume the bronze bezel
> ...


When you see the lume, you may change your mind about the hands, and you could always lume the bronze bezel.


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the bronze bezel without lume. Numbers will probably go black over time.

And I love the date window


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Bronze Bezel version catches my fancy!!


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

poison said:


> When you see the lume, you may change your mind about the hands, and you could always lume the bronze bezel.


Good point, same goes for bezel. Guess I just need to wait for it to arrive!!!!Still think the up-spec Miyota would have been a smart move though, especially with the cloud over Swiss movement and parts supplies being in question.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

up2nogood said:


> Good point, same goes for bezel. Guess I just need to wait for it to arrive!!!!Still think the up-spec Miyota would have been a smart move though, especially with the cloud over Swiss movement and parts supplies being in question.


...
Actually I believe Roland's choice of 8215 was to keep the price at a point where people who either didn't want an ETA(for whatever reason)or couldn't afford to go that high in their budget would still be able to get a Bronze Diver.As for ETA parts I doubt that will ever be a problem even if they decide to completely cut off non Swatch sales of movements.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I picked the 8215 for a variety of reasons. I particularly liked its extremely long service history, its been a workhorse movement for the watch industry for many, many years. Its a no frills movement but people who own them know that they are extremely durable. Its also a very widely available movement, virtually any watch shop could source or repair the movement with ease should any issues ever arise. E8ArmyDiver was right in what he said above, I also thought that it was great because it doesn't cost an arm and a leg like the swiss auto's do, so its nice to be able to offer a watch that is functionally the same [long lasting dependable automatic with date function] but at two distinct price points.

I would definitely explore the 9015 movement in the future. The only two problems that come with it are the extremely long wait times right now for it, and that it would bring the price of the japanese movement Olivier watches up closer to the swiss price point.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> Actually I believe Roland's choice of 8215 was to keep the price at a point where people who either didn't want an ETA(for whatever reason)or couldn't afford to go that high in their budget would still be able to get a Bronze Diver.As for ETA parts I doubt that will ever be a problem even if they decide to completely cut off non Swatch sales of movements.


Yeah, that miyota version is WAY below the cost of most bronze divers out there. Which is part of the reason I'm getting one.

(Just to be clear, the ETA version is a great value as well.)


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the response! Didn't realize the 9015 wasn't in full volume production yet. As for price point, I hear you but think the overall appeal of it wouldn't scare people away with the higher grade Jap movement as an option. For one, I have had enough of the major Swiss companies trying to kill off smaller makers.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

up2nogood said:


> Thanks for the response! Didn't realize the 9015 wasn't in full volume production yet. As for price point, I hear you but think the overall appeal of it wouldn't scare people away with the higher grade Jap movement as an option. For one, I have has enough of the major Swiss companies trying to kill off smaller makers.


The Miyota 9015 has been in full volume production for a while now, they're just backordered with a wait time of over a year (the last time I heard at least).


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Correct, I think the back order problem began with production being impeded by the natural disasters Japan experienced last year.



i1800collect said:


> The Miyota 9015 has been in full volume production for a while now, they're just backordered with a wait time of over a year (the last time I heard at least).


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

And with a diminishing supply of ETA mvts, I'd guess they're just going to be in even heavier demand. That year long backorder line might last quite a while..


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got to chuckle at the people complaining that you "only" have the option of two different movements.

BTW isn't it a fallacy that ETA is reducing their sale of movements? I thought they were only reducing their sales of ébauches.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Someone can help me with this question :

The second batch how is going to be numbered?

Thanks


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Chris-John said:


> I've got to chuckle at the people complaining that you "only" have the option of two different movements.


Ha ha ha ha. Yeah, right. I like my watch movements to hack and asked a question as to why the hacking/superior Miyota wasn't offered. Vendor answered question, no issues with the reply. Now you want to make fun of my query? Genius! What other gems do you have to contribute to the discussion?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

up2nogood said:


> Ha ha ha ha. Yeah, right. I like my watch movements to hack and asked a question as to why the hacking/superior Miyota wasn't offered. Vendor answered question, no issues with the reply. Now you want to make fun of my query? Genius! What other gems do you have to contribute to the discussion?


The Miyota movement your referring to is FAR FROM superior personal experience. It is the best Miyota for sure, but a little quirky at times. Myself and a friend both had the movement get "hung up" once for me, twice for him. Then work normal after that, really odd (two different brands). Also, found it to be very accurate and then after a over a months begin to lose more seconds and settled in at a much worse rate. 
Personally, I think saying it is an equivalent is (certainly not superior) does not hold true. Best cheap hacking option, yes.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

HelloNasty1 said:


> The Miyota movement your referring to is FAR FROM superior personal experience. It is the best Miyota for sure, but a little quirky at times. Myself and a friend both had the movement get "hung up" once for me, twice for him. Then work normal after that, really odd (two different brands). Also, found it to be very accurate and then after a over a months begin to lose more seconds and settled in at a much worse rate.
> Personally, I think saying it is an equivalent is (certainly not superior) does not hold true. Best cheap hacking option, yes.


I'm thinking he (up2nogood) is saying that the Miyota 9015 is superior to the 8215, not the ETA 2824-2.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

i1800collect said:


> I'm thinking he (up2nogood) is saying that the Miyota 9015 is superior to the 8215, not the ETA 2824-2.


Yep. Anyway, back to the topic. Looking forward to getting mine!!!!!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Chris-John said:


> I've got to chuckle at the people complaining that you "only" have the option of two different movements.
> 
> BTW isn't it a fallacy that ETA is reducing their sale of movements? I thought they were only reducing their sales of ébauches.


Not trying to get off topic, but if the movement landscape changes as much as it looks like it will, I think the Olivier diver w/ the 2824 for around $800 might just be seen as one of the best bang-for-the-buck bargains of 2012. 
Now, come on May..we're all waiting!

http://www.nationaljeweler.com/nj/watches/a/~28006-Basel-preview-Movement-in-


----------



## canbkg (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope you have better luck than Magrette with your bronze


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Luck? There's no luck involved. 1) Roland is using a German case manufacturer, and 2) he flew to germany and had it tested.

In other words, he's doing nothing like the other companies.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

This is what happens when you're obsessing about a watch that won't be here for another month..


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

canbkg said:


> Hope you have better luck than Magrette with your bronze


***SIGH***

Magrette is putting everyone right with the case replacement scheme and Roland had confirmed on numerous occasions that his bronze supplier is kosher. Why even make this comment?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys! In fact, the manufacturer just rejected one batch of CuSn8 because of impurities found in the finishing stage. Euro bronzes are very stringently regulated.



Spoonsey said:


> ***SIGH***
> 
> Magrette is putting everyone right with the case replacement scheme and Roland had confirmed on numerous occasions that his bronze supplier is kosher. Why even make this comment?


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Hope that won't cause any delay:rodekaart
We're all turning into a bunch of kids on Xmas eve ;-)


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Heh, not to worry. Still on track!

and If you think you guys feel like kids, you should see my office. Its stacked so high with bronze buckles and other bronze items that I feel like im finally living out my childhood dreams of finding a pirate chest full of gold doubloons 


Heilong said:


> Hope that won't cause any delay:rodekaart
> We're all turning into a bunch of kids on Xmas eve ;-)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Ahem. "Other bronze items"?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

You read that correctly 



poison said:


> Ahem. "Other bronze items"?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Heh, not to worry. Still on track!
> 
> and If you think you guys feel like kids, you should see my office. Its stacked so high with bronze buckles and other bronze items that I feel like im finally living out my childhood dreams of finding a pirate chest full of gold doubloons


May I suggest that for the next 6-8 weeks you leave the windows to your office wide open to allow some of that fresh sea air to mingle with these "other Bronze items"!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> You read that correctly


Oh wow.


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't decide on movement or date or no date.

Anyone overcome similar dilemmas and have decision points to help me decide?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GivenToFly said:


> Can't decide on movement or date or no date.
> 
> Anyone overcome similar dilemmas and have decision points to help me decide?


...
Movement choice comes down to one thing.Can you live with the possibility of having your movement display the "8215 Stutter" vs the $$$ savings over buying the Eta.The Miyota is a workhorse movement & can be regulated to extreme accuracy,BUT I remember the first time I saw that 2 step stutter on a $600.00 watch & it was not a warm & fuzzy feeling.Date,No Date was for me, at least with this watch, easy.As patina builds on the watch w/ Bronze Bezel,I felt the No Date Dial would add to the Vintage Vibe.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^ Not to mention, if you don't have a winder, it's less hassle to set just the time before heading out.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

But the date is so cool (and I NEED it, personally).


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> You read that correctly


Please elaborate!!!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

refresh my memory. So when these arrive we will receive an email to make the final payment then will receive another email with shipping info?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Roland, any word on the box or travel pouch you will be putting these beauties in?


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

GivenToFly said:


> Can't decide on movement or date or no date.
> 
> Anyone overcome similar dilemmas and have decision points to help me decide?


I've got lots of miyota watches and haven't personally noticed the stutter. As far as I see, it comes mostly down to whether you care about it hacking, and subtle quality improvements (e.g. Rotor winds in both directions, hand winding smoother etc). I like the ETA movements, but at the end of the day, they'll both do the job fine.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Personally, I always go with the date. I kinda need it.

-J


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Just picked up this thread and glad I did. People buy from people they like and I like Roland. His passion, character and personality come across with his constant responses to this thread. How can you not invest in that guy and his new business buy picking up a beautiful limited edition bronze diver that is bomb proof? I'm impressed with the value presented at sub 1k. I'll be placing my order this week. 

Happy to see the new business venture is taking off!


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats my friend! I like the design and the bronze...


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

I know Today is 12APR2012 in Gregorian calendar, but, if this was 12APR2012 in Julian, it would translate to 25APR2012 in Gregorian and that would leave us just 5 days until May . But, we're not that lucky...

(I know, I'm talking rubbish, but I can't wait May  )


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Thinking about getting a 24mm stainless steel bracelet & taking it to one of those "bronze your baby shoes" places...:think:



:-d


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL! I would be very excited to see how that turns out!



Heilong said:


> Thinking about getting a 24mm stainless steel bracelet & taking it to one of those "bronze your baby shoes" places...:think:
> 
> :-d


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Dave for the exceptionally kind words!



javadave said:


> Just picked up this thread and glad I did. People buy from people they like and I like Roland. His passion, character and personality come across with his constant responses to this thread. How can you not invest in that guy and his new business buy picking up a beautiful limited edition bronze diver that is bomb proof? I'm impressed with the value presented at sub 1k. I'll be placing my order this week.
> 
> Happy to see the new business venture is taking off!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Richard!

Yep, you got it! You'll get one email to take care of the final payment and as soon as the assembly is complete, another with your shipping info [tracking number, relevant info, etc].



Cybotron said:


> refresh my memory. So when these arrive we will receive an email to make the final payment then will receive another email with shipping info?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Heilong said:


> Thinking about getting a 24mm stainless steel bracelet & taking it to one of those "bronze your baby shoes" places...:think:
> 
> :-d


Hahah, wow, that's funny!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Roland, how about some t-shirts and or caps with the olivier scuba guy on them, that would be great when the watches are out..


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

+1 I'd be in for a t-shirt for sure.



Craustin1 said:


> Hey Roland, how about some t-shirts and or caps with the olivier scuba guy on them, that would be great when the watches are out..


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes Good Idea!

Greets ferro01


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

When are these going to be delivered? What is the schedule? I pre-paid for 02 and the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

There are some new "Pebble Beach" leather straps at Panatime that I reckon will work nicely with the Bronze Diver combos. Check 'em out here...

NEW- Pebble Beach™ Straps

I particularly like the dark and light brown options with copper and blue stitching. |>


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice find, I like those alot!



Spoonsey said:


> There are some new "Pebble Beach" leather straps at Panatime that I reckon will work nicely with the Bronze Diver combos. Check 'em out here...
> 
> NEW- Pebble Beach™ Straps
> 
> I particularly like the dark and light brown options with copper and blue stitching. |>


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Well as long as they embody virility, I'm in.


----------



## siess (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in - waiting for second batch will be a challenge!

Still not sure on black vs. brown dial - looking forward to more pics of the brown.


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

Order placed! Stunning watch and can't wait to get it =)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Pretty awesome response to olivier, not many watches get such overwhelmingly positive feedback.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Hey Olivier Fans!

I've got a very large update for everyone involving boxes, bands, and bronzes! Happy to report that the final packaging has been all sorted out, and ordered. I was able to find a really stunning lacquered wooden box with leather lined interior. I think it really makes the whole set just pop. The Olivier logo will be present on the boxes too, which will be nice. Its also a very substantial box, one that im confident is up to the rigors of international and domestic mailing through the gauntlet...er... shipping process :-d.








​

Also in are quite a few more strap styles for everyone to contemplate! I was very lucky to find a very great strap company here in Los Angeles and when I told them how popular the thick brown leather strap was with everyone, they made sure to order in a few other styles in different color ways that are really fantastic:
​Thick Leather - Yellow Stitch Oiled









Thick Leather - Blue Stitch Honey









and of course, the one that started it all, the Brown Leather, Brown Stitch







​
I had a lot of requests for this next one, genuine SHARK!
​






​
These last two are Wyoming Buffalo Leather, and look great. Dark, deep brown and a variant of the black leather I had featured last time, but this time with black stitch. ​
















​
Before the watches ship, I also will be getting in some waterproof leather options and of course there have been murmors of the much anticipated bronze zulu straps. Also available for those who might want it is genuine ray, and gator. Contact me if you want me for details if you want some of these more exotic straps, as these will be a per order basis. Ill be updating the website over the next day or two with all the strap pricing information.

As some of you may know who follow this thread very closely, this last week the case manufacturers had issues with their latest batch of CuSn8 bronze exhibiting impurities during the finishing stage. I cant tell you how happy I have been with the manufacturer though, they contacted me immediately and not only presented me with this news, but also with a few very surprising and welcomed solutions. They of course did not want to be using sub-par bronze for our cases, and were concerned first that if this latest batch of CuSn8 was exhibiting impurities in the finishing stage, that they also worried that perhaps the first batches were somehow compromised as well. Talk about 1 bad apple spoiling the bunch. Of course no one wants to waste time doing a lengthly recall, and because they are warrantying these parts for 1 year, they want to do it right the first time around. The best way around this? "Well of course, its to use a higher quality, and more technically advanced bronze alloy." Of course, I agree :-! . They offered immediately to create a new set of cases using a higher quality, more tech bronze. The differences in the composition are small, but the result is a harder, more resistant bronze alloy. I believe this is the same concept behind Aquadive's bronze mixture. For example, here is a bronze comps they offer as a variant of CuSn8 :








You end up with an alloy that is more technically advanced and resistant as a result of the added elements iron and nickel, even in such small amounts. These mixtures are more expensive, but the manufacturer is offering to do this as a free upgrade!! These are in-house alloys, they want to proceed only using alloys they have their own hand in creating. We had always anticipated a may shipping date, and our manufactures are aware of the time frame. Its working out to have a minimal impact on the Olivier time frame, if at all. Its great to know how seriously they are taking our limited order in the grand scheme of things!​


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

poison said:


> Pretty awesome response to olivier, not many watches get such overwhelmingly positive feedback.


I agree.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Holy update Roland!


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Now that looks awesome! 
Hey, do we get a leather and a rubber strap in the box? Just curious? 
Also we are going to confirm final product before shipping?

Roll on May!!!!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

It ships with rubber, and whatever option you choose to add.


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

Have final options for extra straps been decided? I remember seeing all of the pictures but nothing final or about prices


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey bdraguts!

I have finally gotten all the final pricing info, ill be posting it to our website over the next day or two. Any of the straps you have seen in the pictures will be available to add to your order when they ship. I will still be actively looking at even more straps to offer though.



bdraguts said:


> Have final options for extra straps been decided? I remember seeing all of the pictures but nothing final or about prices


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

TORTURE!!!!!


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you. I don't know how I missed that big post you just posted but I just read it and I couldn't be more excited. May can't come soon enough


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW! This is now "officially" more exciting than the mega-lottery was! Thanks for all the hard work, Roland--pure awesomeness!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

> . They of course did not want to be using sub-par bronze for our cases, and were concerned first that if this latest batch of CuSn8 was exhibiting impurities in the finishing stage, that they also worried that perhaps the first batches were somehow compromised as well. Talk about 1 bad apple spoiling the bunch. Of course no one wants to waste time doing a lengthly recall, and because they are warrantying these parts for 1 year, they want to do it right the first time around. The best way around this? "Well of course, its to use a higher quality, and more technically advanced bronze alloy." Of course, I agree ​:-! . They offered immediately to create a new set of cases using a higher quality, more tech bronze. The differences in the composition are small, but the result is a harder, more resistant bronze alloy. I believe this is the same concept behind Aquadive's bronze mixtur​


e....
Roland,do I read this right,the first batch of watches are having the cases UPGRADED to this new Alloy before shipping?No word on the Zulu's yet,not even possible color's(like a second hand matching blue for instance)?Thanks & have a great week!​


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Roland, just wondering if the change in case alloy is likely to affect delivery time for the first tranche of production?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

I still love this watch EVERY time I see it.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey E8ArmyDiver!

This will also include the second batch, no ones gonna get any sub oar bronze. The Zulus will be available in any of the standard colors (black, grey, olive, orange etc.) that you can normally find them in. Ill inquire about a blue, and let you know!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> Roland, just wondering if the change in case alloy is likely to affect delivery time for the first tranche of production?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Hey Spoonsey!

The refined cases are already in production, so any effect it might have on the shipping dates should be small.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CENOR (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update! |>

Which strap to choose :-s Got anything coming in green?

The hardest part is waiting until May!


----------



## dpossenti (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Roland, i'm in and I love the phosphor bronze.
It is possible to know te CDA, ASTM spec sheet?


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

Roland- do you have pictures of the standard bands that will come with the watch? Will these also come with bronze buckles? If we chose isofrane strap will this substitute the standard rubber strap or would we receive both?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

coroa said:


> Roland- do you have pictures of the standard bands that will come with the watch? Will these also come with bronze buckles? If we chose isofrane strap will this substitute the standard rubber strap or would we receive both?


First post in this thread.


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

awesome Roland, thanks for the update. 

not sure if I missed this but how will you be contacting us regarding band options and shipping?


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning watch, I've just placed my order! Can't wait.


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

poison said:


> First post in this thread.


 Yeah forgot to double check there....it's been a while since I have been on the first page of this thread. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Packaging looks great!


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Roland, based on the pictured on this thread and elsewhere, the case back is expected to have CuSn8 engraved on it.

Now that we are moving towards more of a "Phosphor Bronze" alloy rather than CuSn8, is this engraving going to be updated to reflect the correct configuration or will it remain CuSn8?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Very good question thecustomer! The caseback will be updated, absolutely.



thecustomer said:


> Roland, based on the pictured on this thread and elsewhere, the case back is expected to have CuSn8 engraved on it.
> 
> Now that we are moving towards more of a "Phosphor Bronze" alloy rather than CuSn8, is this engraving going to be updated to reflect the correct configuration or will it remain CuSn8?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Heh, I cant blame you! This thread is a little daunting.



coroa said:


> Yeah forgot to double check there....it's been a while since I have been on the first page of this thread. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Whiskey! Ill eventually be contacting everyone through email to make arrangements for the remainder payment, plus any other accessories to add to the order.



Whiskey said:


> awesome Roland, thanks for the update.
> 
> not sure if I missed this but how will you be contacting us regarding band options and shipping?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Heilong said:


> WOW! This is now "officially" more exciting than the mega-lottery was! Thanks for all the hard work, Roland--pure awesomeness!!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

^ That's awesome Roland.


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Just put CuSn8++ 



strongergodzilla said:


> Very good question thecustomer! The caseback will be updated, absolutely.


----------



## TeaKay (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Stunning wooden case, Roland!
I was initially going to stay simple and get the rubber strap with the watch, but you've just thrown a wrench into that decision with those straps! Maybe I'll just get two or three.... gah!!


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey E8ArmyDiver!
> 
> This will also include the second batch, no ones gonna get any sub oar bronze. The Zulus will be available in any of the standard colors (black, grey, olive, orange etc.) that you can normally find them in. Ill inquire about a blue, and let you know!


Ideally you'd have black, blue and brown Zulus. Actually, black blue and brown with a blue stripe to match the second hand would be ideal, but that's probably asking a bit much.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

If the straps were available on the site I would be buying now and softening the blow later. Just saying.


----------



## MadAmos (Jan 29, 2012)

92degrees said:


> If the straps were available on the site I would be buying now and softening the blow later. Just saying.


+1

Amos


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I like to know the weight of olivier, full bronze bezel, with or without a strap.

As I know a bronze watches are heavier than steel. So what could we expect? 

I suppose up to 150-160g.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Just from handling it, it's not that heavy, though it's heavier than a steel watch of the same dimensions.


----------



## Texag0842 (Apr 12, 2012)

Black no date ordered, 2 batch. Wish I could grab a blue face as well but I'm afraid I'll need the cash for Roland's second watch. 

Sent a PM to Roland will update everyone of the Serial number I chose once he gets back to me. 

I really love those leather strap options but is their anyway we can get these on a deployment? Bronze or Black PVD should go nice. 

And I'd really really like to see a option for pelican case upgrade even if it cost more a wooden box just doesn't do this diver justice. Plus proper tools would be nice. 

Last Olivier Polo's!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Texag0842 said:


> Black no date ordered, 2 batch. Wish I could grab a blue face as well but I'm afraid I'll need the cash for Roland's second watch.
> 
> Sent a PM to Roland will update everyone of the Serial number I chose once he gets back to me.
> 
> ...


Just a few thoughts:
1) I'm with you..can't wait to see what Olivier's next design will be.
2) Did a quick google search & came up w/ nothing on a bronze deployment clasp. I don't think anyone makes 'em--maybe later as an accessory, since Roland makes his own buckles.
3) Plenty of aftermarket pelican cases available; I'm sure Roland has plenty to keep him occupied at the present time.
4) Proper tools would only be needed if a bracelet were offered, which it isn't (yet 
5) Polos, hoodies, tees--bring 'em on!


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

That picture in the box on post #680 is driving me crazy.

Decided on getting the date. Now I just need to decide on the movement and I'll be putting the deposit down very soon.

What exactly is the "stutter," and how common is it? I think I'd prefer to save the cash for where I'm at right now.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Roland, are the Iso-specific bronze buckles available for sale yet? I've asked through your website a couple of times. I have a couple of Isos that I'd like to get ready with buckles and I'd prefer to spread some of the expense out before my watch arrives. Thanks!


----------



## Texag0842 (Apr 12, 2012)

Heilong said:


> Just a few thoughts:
> 1) I'm with you..can't wait to see what Olivier's next design will be.
> 2) Did a quick google search & came up w/ nothing on a bronze deployment clasp. I don't think anyone makes 'em--maybe later as an accessory, since Roland makes his own buckles.
> 3) Plenty of aftermarket pelican cases available; I'm sure Roland has plenty to keep him occupied at the present time.
> ...


You right on all accounts I'm just adding what I'd like to see and most of it would take more leg work except I really think the pelican case is a must have.

After market is fine if its to late but I'd much prefer Roland to throw something together with his logo, engraved, a plack "riveted" or fastened with some type of bronze, or if that's to much just a pelican with a nice Olivier sticker or maybe a bronze "metal" sticker like my Yeti cooler came with.

Hell if he needs to I can source the pelicans and if he wants to send me the logo I can get stickers, polos, ect made at a shop down here.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GivenToFly said:


> What exactly is the "stutter," and how common is it?


...
The Miyota 8215 has an Indirect Drive second hand that,as it travels around the dial, will sometimes appear to completely stop for a split second before reengaging & moving again.It doesn't affect accuracy but when you see it happen on a $500.00+ watch it can be VERY disconcerting!I have owned 3 8215 watches & the stutter occurred on ALL 3,can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

Other than the options that Olivier himself will be selling to go along with the watch, what are people thinking in terms of straps? My initial thoughs are of a medium/light distressed leather. I was even contemplating a honey brown horn back croc (from bj) becuase it looks pretty rugged.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm contemplating a gunny-type strap and/or a PVD bracelet--possibly a mesh. Dang, wish I had photoshop skills; could help save an expensive mistake.
Needless to say, black dial on order.
As far as Olivier's offerings, the sailcloth looks interesting, as does the black buffalo.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

tmeyers said:


> Other than the options that Olivier himself will be selling to go along with the watch, what are people thinking in terms of straps? My initial thoughs are of a medium/light distressed leather. I was even contemplating a honey brown horn back croc (from bj) becuase it looks pretty rugged.


Dark, chocolate brown leather looks fantastic with bronze cases.


----------



## Texag0842 (Apr 12, 2012)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Dark, chocolate brown leather looks fantastic with bronze cases.


C&B will your straps work with a deployment? Id like to get a nice leather or two for mine but I really want a deployment.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Well May is next week..


----------



## Antonio192 (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations Roland. By now you should have my pre-order.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

92degrees said:


> Roland, are the Iso-specific bronze buckles available for sale yet? I've asked through your website a couple of times. I have a couple of Isos that I'd like to get ready with buckles and I'd prefer to spread some of the expense out before my watch arrives. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 687713


Sorry about that! I've had so many issues getting my spam filter to calm down. Check your PM's!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I had weighed it once with an isofrane and bronze buckle and it weighed in at 165 grams. Just about in line with your average SS metal bracelet equipped diver. Heavier yes, but not wildly so.



Deepdive said:


> I like to know the weight of olivier, full bronze bezel, with or without a strap.
> 
> As I know a bronze watches are heavier than steel. So what could we expect?
> 
> I suppose up to 150-160g.


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Sorry about that! I've had so many issues getting my spam filter to calm down. Check your PM's!


No pm =\


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Texag0842 said:


> C&B will your straps work with a deployment? Id like to get a nice leather or two for mine but I really want a deployment.


They will with the right type of deployment. PM us with any questions, I don't want to hijack Olivier's thread.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

LaPeBe said:


> No pm =\


Hey LaPeBe! I was telling user 92degrees to check his PMs, he had requested some info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey LaPeBe! I was telling user 92degrees to check his PMs, he had requested some info.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Misunderstood it then, sorry


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

LaPeBe said:


> Misunderstood it then, sorry


Just didn't want you to think I left you out :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imalchg1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just placed my order last night, and now all I can think about is this watch! I am now daydreaming about strap/bracelet ideas. What is the general consensus on a 24mm black mesh, something similar to this:


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Roland, got a question that has nothing to do w/ me but occurred to me on the drive home today: if you end up w/ a watch or 2 from the original batch where a couple ppl couldn't fullfil their order, are they going to be offered to the ppl who ordered from the 2nd batch, or just put up first come first served? Sorry to throw out yet another complication, but I'm sure the "second batchers" would like to know.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

imalchg1, was looking @ exactly that bracelet except it's a 22mm. But strapcode does have a 24mm mesh; I'm thinkin it would look pretty spiffy.


----------



## imalchg1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Agreed, I will be placing an order for a 24mm before the arrival of my Olivier.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Heilong said:


> Hey Roland, got a question that has nothing to do w/ me but occurred to me on the drive home today: if you end up w/ a watch or 2 from the original batch where a couple ppl couldn't fullfil their order, are they going to be offered to the ppl who ordered from the 2nd batch, or just put up first come first served? Sorry to throw out yet another complication, but I'm sure the "second batchers" would like to know.


Good question.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

imalchg1 said:


> I just placed my order last night, and now all I can think about is this watch! I am now daydreaming about strap/bracelet ideas. What is the general consensus on a 24mm black mesh, something similar to this:
> View attachment 690105


I have the 22mm version in stainless steel and I love it. My only complain is no diver extension.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Heilong said:


> Hey Roland, got a question that has nothing to do w/ me but occurred to me on the drive home today: if you end up w/ a watch or 2 from the original batch where a couple ppl couldn't fullfil their order


...
With the initial deposit of $250.00 being NON refundable I don't think that will happen.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Heilong said:


> Hey Roland, got a question that has nothing to do w/ me but occurred to me on the drive home today: if you end up w/ a watch or 2 from the original batch where a couple ppl couldn't fullfil their order, are they going to be offered to the ppl who ordered from the 2nd batch, or just put up first come first served? Sorry to throw out yet another complication, but I'm sure the "second batchers" would like to know.


Great question Heilong!

They will be offered to the 2nd batch orders, absolutely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



eee said:


> Just put CuSn8++


Agree, CuSn8 is a bronze alloy quite commonly known as Phosphor Bronze changing the engraving to read CuSN7.8P0.16Ni0.3Fe0.2 will both take up too much room and isn't that catchy, just leave it as CuSn8 which captures the ratio of copper to tin well enough.

It's good of Roland to offer to change the engraving but the currently advertised one is correct as is.


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

MAN this is tempting... It looks great, Roland. I might just have to get in on the second batch pre-order...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



rsanz said:


> MAN this is tempting... It looks great, Roland. I might just have to get in on the second batch pre-order...


Might? MIGHT? What are you waiting for?!


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



poison said:


> Might? MIGHT? What are you waiting for?!


Cashflow, my man! Cashflow. While $850.00 might be a great deal and and not a lot of money to some, it's a good chunk of change and I just have to be sure I am not making this decision on a whim and actually WANT the watch.

That said, I know I have to act soon if I want to reserve one...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

...or just simple "Phosphor Bronze" or "Bronze"




flexible said:


> Agree, CuSn8 is a bronze alloy quite commonly known as Phosphor Bronze changing the engraving to read CuSN7.8P0.16Ni0.3Fe0.2 will both take up too much room and isn't that catchy, just leave it as CuSn8 which captures the ratio of copper to tin well enough.





flexible said:


> It's good of Roland to offer to change the engraving but the currently advertised one is correct as is.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

rsanz, you show a power few of us watch lovers have!



rsanz said:


> Cashflow, my man! Cashflow. While $850.00 might be a great deal and and not a lot of money to some, it's a good chunk of change and I just have to be sure I am not making this decision on a whim and actually WANT the watch.
> 
> That said, I know I have to act soon if I want to reserve one...


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



flexible said:


> Agree, CuSn8 is a bronze alloy quite commonly known as Phosphor Bronze changing the engraving to read CuSN7.8P0.16Ni0.3Fe0.2 will both take up too much room and isn't that catchy, just leave it as CuSn8 which captures the ratio of copper to tin well enough.
> 
> It's good of Roland to offer to change the engraving but the currently advertised one is correct as is.


There is no need to imprint "CuSN7.8P0.16Ni0.3Fe0.2" All it has to say is "Phosphor Bronze". Yet again, its all suggestions to try to state factual information.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



thecustomer said:


> There is no need to imprint "CuSN7.8P0.16Ni0.3Fe0.2" All it has to say is "Phosphor Bronze". Yet again, its all suggestions to try to state factual information.


I'll just start by saying sorry, I've missunderstood something along the way here when an update to the caseback was suggested... However I still don't see a problem with Rolands original caseback design it has CuSn8 engraved on it and that what they are being made out of. It's factual as is.


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



strongergodzilla said:


> rsanz, you show a power few of us watch lovers have!


Hah! Thanks, Roland. The fact is, I'm still young (26) and am just starting in this hobby. I don't want to get in too deep too fast. I've already made one purchase that I regretted (around the same price range as your watch) and I am too afraid of getting screwed to try to flip it on the classified forum. I've been eying another diver for a few months now, and I just want to be sure that I'm not acting quickly on this one on a whim just because it's a limited run and then miss out on the other one.

That said, it's a hell of a slick design and very, very tempting. You deserve kudos for your design eye and for your hard work bringing your infant company this far.

And really, you just seem like a genuinely cool guy. I'm never on the west coast, but if you're ever in the Washington, D.C. area and want to grab a coffee and talk watches, drop me a line!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

haha, im right there with you rsanz. i'm 26 and in the army, joined late making pfc pay, i couldn't afford this watch if i didn't take care of my bills. its nice to have some play money! i've seen a lot of watches on here beggin' to be on my wrist, whats really funny is before the army i hated wearing anything on my wrists, but since my first g-shock i figured if i was going to wear a watch it might as well be something i actually like wearing. i've already been looking to armida as my next purchase, but that will be much later this year unless i put my upcoming rifle purchase on the back burner, not happening! i say for the design and the money compared to what some other known brands are offering, you can't beat Roland. i can't wait til june!!!!!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Holy crap. This is out of my price range and a little small for me, but just wanted to say these might be the coolest looking watches I've seen in my short obsession. More importantly, congrats on turning a passion into a "job"! The ultimate goal, for sure.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Thanks Chief!! Kind words much appreciated!



ChiefWahoo said:


> Holy crap. This is out of my price range and a little small for me, but just wanted to say these might be the coolest looking watches I've seen in my short obsession. More importantly, congrats on turning a passion into a "job"! The ultimate goal, for sure.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



thecustomer said:


> There is no need to imprint "CuSN7.8P0.16Ni0.3Fe0.2" All it has to say is "Phosphor Bronze". Yet again, its all suggestions to try to state factual information.


btw, aquadive bs100 bronze, build with the same alloy as Olivier, has "BRONZE ALLOY" printing on the caseback. Just fyi.

I realized I most like printing "Marine Grade Bronze" instead of "Phosphor Bronze". But actually it does not matter  I just suggest to save the space on the caseback and dont print "sapphire crystal".


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> btw, aquadive bs100 bronze, build with the same alloy as Olivier, has "BRONZE ALLOY" printing on the caseback. Just fyi.
> 
> I realized I most like printing "Marine Grade Bronze" instead of "Phosphor Bronze". But actually it does not matter  I just suggest to save the space on the caseback and dont print "sapphire crystal".


What's wrong with the following? (You'll note it isn't an Aquadive it's an Olivier) >



strongergodzilla said:


> ... I started to design my own interpretation of the ultimate bronze dive watch, and when it was ready to be unveiled, Olivier officially became my full time gig. How happy I am to present it to you now is really just beyond words:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's no need to fiddle with caseback, it's correct as is it's still being made with CuSn8, and does state Bronze s well really quite clearly if you can't work out what that means. This has clearly been a labour of love and I suspect a great deal of thought has gone into every facet of the watch which looks IMHO fantastic. ​


----------



## --- (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



Deepdive said:


> btw, aquadive bs100 bronze, build with the same alloy as Olivier, has "BRONZE ALLOY" printing on the caseback.


I know the aquadive printing is correct... but for some reason it just makes me chuckle. Is there a bronze that isn't an alloy?

Maybe I have a weird sense of metallurgical humor. :-d


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't plan on taking it off very often, so I really could care less what it says on the back.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

May is just 2 days away... Are we expecting a May 1 release ?

Roland, when are they shipping realistically?


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

thsiao said:


> May is just 2 days away... Are we expecting a May 1 release ?
> 
> Roland, when are they shipping realistically?


Also how are they shipping - Fed-Ex, USPS or UPS. 2 day, next day, ground.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Pony express or dirigible.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine were promised to be delivered by the owner/designer himself. But I'm not holding him to it.:-d

I'm sure he will be very busy.|>


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

I live 2 miles from Roland. I think I will request a pick up.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

120 miles from Rolando Beach here, would consider the 2hr drive...but I LOVE the feeling of getting home from work to be greeted by a brand spankin' new watch; this one especially so!


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm in canada, i'm just hoping for it to not be UPS. they go crazy with the customs and brokerage fees. it really is insane.


----------



## CENOR (Feb 10, 2012)

It's May! Are things still on schedule for shipping sometime this month?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Thsiao!

Just waiting on the redone casework and assembly can begin, woo hoo! Probably going to be shipping towards the end of the month.



thsiao said:


> May is just 2 days away... Are we expecting a May 1 release ?
> 
> Roland, when are they shipping realistically?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Richard!

Domestic shipping will be USPS, priority mail by default, with international packages going by EMS.



Cybotron said:


> Also how are they shipping - Fed-Ex, USPS or UPS. 2 day, next day, ground.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Rick here was the very first WIS I met after starting Olivier, and RICK! I didnt forget my promise, you'll get your watch right from my hands in person b-)b-)



Mr Rick said:


> Mine were promised to be delivered by the owner/designer himself. But I'm not holding him to it.:-d
> 
> I'm sure he will be very busy.|>


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Absolutely, I'd love to meet up and make delivery in person!



yjfang said:


> I live 2 miles from Roland. I think I will request a pick up.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey King Luis!

It will be coming EMS, and hopefully hassel free!



King Luis said:


> i'm in canada, i'm just hoping for it to not be UPS. they go crazy with the customs and brokerage fees. it really is insane.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Cenor!

Just waiting on the casework to be finished! |>



CENOR said:


> It's May! Are things still on schedule for shipping sometime this month?


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Roland!

Any news regarding the NATO strap(s) with bronze hardware and the Isofranes with the bronze buckles?


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey King Luis!
> 
> It will be coming EMS, and hopefully hassel free!


awesome! thanks. can't wait. thanks for the great work you've been doing.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Cenor!
> 
> Just waiting on the casework to be finished! |>


Speaking about casework... What's the distance from the spring bar to the case work? I'm wondering what thickness strap the watch will accept.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Flexible! The watch takes 24mm straps.



flexible said:


> Speaking about casework... What's the distance from the spring bar to the case work? I'm wondering what thickness strap the watch will accept.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

flexible said:


> Speaking about casework... What's the distance from the spring bar to the case work? I'm wondering what thickness strap the watch will accept.


It can handle thick leather.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

poison said:


> It can handle thick leather.


Thx, thats exactly where i'm coming from. The design hides the end of the strap so well... I was just trying to work out how thick I can go.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

flexible said:


> Thx, thats exactly where i'm coming from. The design hides the end of the strap so well... I was just trying to work out how thick I can go.


Heres a good picture that shows just how thick a strap can be used:


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice Holand, as I just bought three watches and I will have to look for the next run, as I believe this will be all sold out soon.
Please add some dark shots with lume shinning.

Good luck.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

dpioli said:


> Very nice Holand, as I just bought three watches and I will have to look for the next run, as I believe this will be all sold out soon.
> Please add some dark shots with lume shinning.
> 
> Good luck.


If you look on the site, www.olivierwatches.com , you'll see a lume shot in the slide show on the main page. And earlier in this thread, in the first four pages if I recall, he posted a lume shot in his car.

I met roland at a starbucks in the daytime, and lume was fierce; even in the day, in a lit starbucks, lume was brighter than the ambient light.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Thsiao!
> 
> Just waiting on the redone casework and assembly can begin, woo hoo! Probably going to be shipping towards the end of the month.


Thanks for the update... I'll be picking the three from you in person too when they are available . Also, shouldn't we start picking the strap we want and the buckle as well?


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Roland,

Cant wait for this to be available. This will be my summer-diver  but, I preordered but did not get a receipt? I am afraid you got my wrong email.

Edit: sorry found it in spam


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thsiao said:


> Thanks for the update... I'll be picking the* three* from you in person too when they are available . Also, shouldn't we start picking the strap we want and the buckle as well?


Wow!


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I pre-ordered a black date with a miyota mov't. Now that I've read the entire thread and I'm pretty excited!


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

poison said:


> Wow!


One for me... My cousin... And my friend.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thsiao said:


> One for me... My cousin... And my friend.


That's awesome.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Question regarding the movement. Is there a visible difference between the ETA and Miyota movement? eg seconds hand movement? 

I pre-ordered the brown date with Miyota movment. I am heading to Cave Country next week and then to Key Largo after that. This would have been a nice opportunity to take some nice underwater pics of this watch in action and at depth.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

broct said:


> Question regarding the movement. Is there a visible difference between the ETA and Miyota movement? eg seconds hand movement?
> 
> I pre-ordered the brown date with Miyota movment. I am heading to Cave Country next week and then to Key Largo after that. This would have been a nice opportunity to take some nice underwater pics of this watch in action and at depth.


The eta beats at 8 cycles per second vs the miyota's 6 cycles per second. The eta's higher beat rate results in a noticeably smoother sweeping seconds hand.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Submarin3r said:


> The eta beats at 8 cycles per second vs the miyota's 6 cycles per second. The eta's higher beat rate results in a noticeably smoother sweeping seconds hand.


Thanks that is what I was looking for!

Now to see about changing to the ETA movement....

@ Roland - What is the best way to request that from you? I am sure you are extremely busy at the moment.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

broct said:


> Thanks that is what I was looking for!
> 
> Now to see about changing to the ETA movement....
> 
> @ Roland - What is the best way to request that from you? I am sure you are extremely busy at the moment.


Most likely via PM. Roland's been very good (and quite prompt!) about getting back to me whenever I've PM'd him.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

i1800collect said:


> Most likely via PM. Roland's been very good (and quite prompt!) about getting back to me whenever I've PM'd him.


Thanks for the hint!


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Roland, and Olivier fans,

I'm impatiently waiting for al the pics, showing up here in the thread, when the first watches arrive. I have to wait for the second batch to come out :-(

Roland, it must be great to have so many people anxiously awaiting your creation!

p.s. can you put a pic up of the watch/ watch case without a strap fitted? in particular of the back side (to see the space it has for straps)


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

speedster25 said:


> p.s. can you put a pic up of the watch/ watch case without a strap fitted? in particular of the back side (to see the space it has for straps)


+1


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Its been posted already.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

speedster25 said:


> Hi Roland, and Olivier fans,
> 
> I'm impatiently waiting for al the pics, showing up here in the thread, when the first watches arrive. I have to wait for the second batch to come out :-(
> 
> ...


Its absolutely been the most exciting thing in my life to have my idea go from my brain, to the pencil, and finally into bronze. Its been humbling to have such a great response, truly. The case is a fantastic match for a huge variety of straps. It fits very thick leather without issue, the quite thick isofrane too;


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

broct said:


> Thanks for the hint!


Happy we got everything figured out!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

My thoughts exactly! Wide enough to look nice and substantial on any wrist, yet short enough to wear comfortably on smaller ones.


Mary212 said:


> Really like the dial design the short lugs. Even at 45mm, this should still wear quite comfortably even on my 6.8" wrists! Thanks for making these...


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Happy we got everything figured out!


Sure did! Thanks again.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think this watch could look really cool on a PVD Bandoleer.


----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

dmckean44 said:


> I think this watch could look really cool on a PVD Bandoleer.


Where could I get a 22mm Bandoleer (no PVD)?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

So many OT responses, this thread became unclear. 

@zampetti - you can see "strapcode.com" on the picture, or you should use the google with "bandoleer"

Roland, someone should reduce/delete OT responses here to make this thread short and clear. It is difficoult to search here, f.e. someone here asked recently for pics of the watch without strap and it is here, but hard to find 

...and one non OT question (maybe already asked, sorry if yes) - which bezel will be installed on? Solid bronze, or the bezel with black inlay? I suggest to installl solid bronze as default.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> ...and one non OT question (maybe already asked, sorry if yes) - which bezel will be installed on? Solid bronze, or the bezel with black inlay? I suggest to installl solid bronze as default.


Hey Deepdive! The solid bronze bezel will definitely be installed by default. it may be the most commonly asked request I get.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Deepdive! The solid bronze bezel will definitely be installed by default. it may be the most commonly asked request I get.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wow, really? In general, I pesonally prefer the black. A question about patina though: if I wear the black bezel first, and it all ages, the bronze bezel will be a different level of patina. Maybe best to wear all bronze initially?


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Roland,

Your latest pictures of the watch look great -- the ones without the strap. Then we have that thick, light brown strap -- fantastic match. May have to find an excuse for a drive down to southern California for person-to-person delivery!

John


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Forgive me if this is addressed in another post, but has the availability of Nato or Zulu straps with bronze hardware been confirmed? Thanks!

I'm so excited I can barely stand it...


----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> ...
> @zampetti - you can see "strapcode.com" on the picture, or you should use the google with "bandoleer"...


There's only 24mm bracelet at strapcode and I was trying google search and ..... too many magnetic therapy bracelet, but no watch bracelets.


----------



## madmichael (Sep 30, 2010)

Make this with a green dial? Pretty please?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

madmichael said:


> Make this with a green dial? Pretty please?


+1, but it's got to be the right green.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Sean779 said:


> +1, but it's got to be the right green.


British racing green


----------



## kmyoun2 (Feb 27, 2012)

poison said:


> British racing green


+1, just ordered the black ETA version, but I could somehow budget another in british racing green :-d


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

Personally, I'd love to see a blue bezel to go with the blue dial.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Roland,

Could you please post a picture of the no date dial with the bronze bezel? If you can post a picture comparing that would be great 

I ordered the no date version but have some second thoughts.


----------



## etexas (Sep 17, 2010)

madmichael said:


> Make this with a green dial? Pretty please?


PLEASE???!!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

If time went any slower it would be moving backwards. :


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree, but imagine how time passes for people ordering 2nd batch. Specially when we flood wus with pictures of first batch


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

eee said:


> I agree, but imagine how time passes for people ordering 2nd batch. Specially when we flood wus with pictures of first batch


Now that's just mean! Especially since i'm in the 2nd batch


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Even though I know it'll be at least a couple weeks before this watch is ready, I'm still checking my email hoping for that "balance due" notice. Man, I haven't been this anxious to spend money since I last bought my car (2004).


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Will the leather strap be as suited for water as the rubber one? Ive want this watch to be my beach pal, but I dont want to ruin a such beautifull strap. 

Maybe I have to get both the brown leather and the rubber


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I think we should start a new thread once we start receiving these watches with pictures of our favorite strap combos.


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

Will there be tools supplied for us to swap out bezels/bands?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Bananarama said:


> Will there be tools supplied for us to swap out bezels/bands?


The bezel doesn't require a tool.


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

I had to post something, waiting is killing me


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

poison said:


> The bezel doesn't require a tool.


You won't be able to swap bezels by hand. All you'll need is a sharp knife to stick between the case and bezel to pry it off. When doing this, I recommend wrapping the knife blade with plastic wrap to avoid scratching the case and bezel.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

JonasB said:


> Will the leather strap be as suited for water as the rubber one? Ive want this watch to be my beach pal, but I dont want to ruin a such beautifull strap.
> 
> Maybe I have to get both the brown leather and the rubber


The watch is going to ship on a rubber strap, so all you'll have to buy is the brown leather.

I'm usually not a fan of dive watches on leather, so I've opted for the black Isofrane with a bronze buckle :-!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

clouser said:


> The watch is going to ship on a rubber strap, so all you'll have to buy is the brown leather.
> 
> I'm usually not a fan of dive watches on leather, *so I've opted for the black Isofrane with a bronze buckle* :-!


Wait, has the price been decided for these and is Roland taking orders for them?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

clouser said:


> You won't be able to swap bezels by hand. All you'll need is a sharp knife to stick between the case and bezel to pry it off. When doing this, I recommend wrapping the knife blade with plastic wrap to avoid scratching the case and bezel.


Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

i1800collect said:


> Wait, has the price been decided for these and is Roland taking orders for them?


Price hasn't been decided on the Iso with bronze buckle, but I told Roland to put me down for this combo. I really don't care what it will cost...it just looks so damn sweet.


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

clouser said:


> You won't be able to swap bezels by hand. All you'll need is a sharp knife to stick between the case and bezel to pry it off. When doing this, I recommend wrapping the knife blade with plastic wrap to avoid scratching the case and bezel.


Ok this makes me a bit nervous since i never done that. Anything special you should think about when doing it?? I really dont want to break anything.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

clouser said:


> You won't be able to swap bezels by hand. All you'll need is a sharp knife to stick between the case and bezel to pry it off. When doing this, I recommend wrapping the knife blade with plastic wrap to avoid scratching the case and bezel.


Uhhh, it's so much easier when done with the proper tool. Also, one slip is all it takes to scratch your case with a sharp knife.


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

dmckean44 said:


> Uhhh, it's so much easier when done with the proper tool. Also, one slip is all it takes to scratch your case with a sharp knife.


What tools are needed?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

LaPeBe said:


> Ok this makes me a bit nervous since i never done that. Anything special you should think about when doing it?? I really dont want to break anything.


Here's a good how to video from the Kazimon website:
SUPPORT


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

clouser said:


> Here's a good how to video from the Kazimon website:
> SUPPORT


Thank you


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

Is the date known when they will be shipping out this month? I'm sure its addressed in this thread but I didn't see an update on the last couple of pages. Thanks if anyone knows.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

NG111 said:


> Is the date known when they will be shipping out this month? I'm sure its addressed in this thread but I didn't see an update on the last couple of pages. Thanks if anyone knows.


Latest update was an estimated completion date sometime towards the end of May, hopefully.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> Latest update was an estimated completion date sometime towards the end of May, hopefully.


I know that microbrews usually have delays when they release their watches, but why am I nervous here?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> I know that microbrews usually have delays when they release their watches, but why am I nervous here?


No reason to be. It will happen when it happens.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> I know that microbrews usually have delays when they release their watches, but why am I nervous here?


Dunno, why? This has been a super-transparent release, it's all here in the thread. Only thing I'm nervous about is whether or not I'll have any nails left to bite before it drops.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

When the diver arrives, summer can begin!


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

i need this.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

Hows the Olivier hoodies coming?...t-shirts, tote bags, pens, ball caps, coffee cups,......LOL


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

A couple new ones with Olivier bronze buckles in honor of coming release... one from an ammo pouch.


----------



## imalchg1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I check this thread everyday, in hopes that a miracle will happen and shipments will begin. Sadly I am in the second round, so it would take a miracle of miracles. . .


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

imalchg1 said:


> I check this thread everyday, in hopes that a miracle will happen and shipments will begin. Sadly I am in the second round, so it would take a miracle of miracles. . .


I would say that given timeframe of everything concerned, we are looking at July for the first shipments at the earliest.

Ronald has not even primed us for availability... so I would say that is a 2 week time frame for that.

Secondly in order to send out notes for people to "Pay Up" for the remainder that they owe is another 2 weeks (put us mid to late June).

Then to coordinate all the shipments to get them out, another 2 weeks.

Then another 2 weeks for people to receive their delivery... this would put us until July at the earliest...

And every week that goes buy would put this 8 week turn around time even further. So if I were a betting man.... late summer??? I am putting my dollar on that....


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Zenrag! While we are still waiting for the bronze casework to be finished. When the casework arrives, 4 or 5 techs will be assembling the batch, so probably more like a few days for assembly, not 2 weeks. When the shipment goes out, some people will be getting their watches in 2-3 days, while others internationally will probably have some wait time involved. Just something thats very location dependent.

I hope the wait is not too nerve wracking, and can definitely assure you that this bronze beast will definitely be worth it!



Zenrag said:


> I would say that given timeframe of everything concerned, we are looking at July for the first shipments at the earliest.
> 
> Ronald has not even primed us for availability... so I would say that is a 2 week time frame for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

These are SERIOUSLY awesome!!!!



drtalon said:


> A couple new ones with Olivier bronze buckles in honor of coming release... one from an ammo pouch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 707897
> ...


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> These are SERIOUSLY awesome!!!!


Thanks Roland... now if they'd sell I can make more... LOL!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Ronald,

Yes, very much looking forward to the issue. Please look past my pessimism... I am very much looking forward to this watch!

Cheers!



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Zenrag! While we are still waiting for the bronze casework to be finished. When the casework arrives, 4 or 5 techs will be assembling the batch, so probably more like a few days for assembly, not 2 weeks. When the shipment goes out, some people will be getting their watches in 2-3 days, while others internationally will probably have some wait time involved. Just something thats very location dependent.
> 
> I hope the wait is not too nerve wracking, and can definitely assure you that this bronze beast will definitely be worth it!


----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, Andrew. That is just around the corner. Cool.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Zenrag! While we are still waiting for the bronze casework to be finished. When the casework arrives, 4 or 5 techs will be assembling the batch, so probably more like a few days for assembly, not 2 weeks. When the shipment goes out, some people will be getting their watches in 2-3 days, while others internationally will probably have some wait time involved. Just something thats very location dependent.
> 
> I hope the wait is not too nerve wracking, and can definitely assure you that this bronze beast will definitely be worth it!


There are already a couple of lucky individuals who are going to get their watches hand delivered by you--are you planning some sort of get-together for anyone local enough to pick them up? Would make for a heck of a lunch.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Heilong!

I do have a few different groups / individuals who are going to be coming to pick them up, or ill be heading to them to deliver, yep! Its all people based in or around LA, and aI hadn't thought of a bigger group event, but I think thats actually a fantastic idea. I would definitely love to plan a los angeles based [and all surrounding areas of course!] release lunch / dinner, and anyone who wants to can come to it to pick their watches up in person. Ill absolutely do some planning and release the details when the watches are ready. Ill definitely let you know the details via PM too. Anyone else interested, please do send me a PM [I dont want this thread into an RSVP space and confuse anyone]. I would also make an announcement via our websites newsletter, facebook, etc, so dont worry about missing the details, if you follow our developments, you'll know about it 



Heilong said:


> There are already a couple of lucky individuals who are going to get their watches hand delivered by you--are you planning some sort of get-together for anyone local enough to pick them up? Would make for a heck of a lunch.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

I got Patina on my mind from all this waiting


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

drtalon said:


> A couple new ones with Olivier bronze buckles in honor of coming release... one from an ammo pouch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 707897
> ...


Very nice!

-J


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

This is one of the only threads on WUS that I've followed so closely the whole time and I'm not even waiting for a watch. I want to see all the pics already. This watch is sweet. You're a smart guy Roland and it seems like you're having a lot of fun. Congrats.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Its honestly been such an amazing experience. Its a very unique way to work, to be plugged in so closely to the watch world and get instant feedback from the people in this thread, through emails, etc. I like being very accessible, and hope that a lot of "me" shows through in the watch. I cant wait to see the wrist shots myself, and how everyones own watch takes on their own unique characteristics.

Love your avatar too btw, I saw them live once in NY!



Megalo Milo said:


> This is one of the only threads on WUS that I've followed so closely the whole time and I'm not even waiting for a watch. I want to see all the pics already. This watch is sweet. You're a smart guy Roland and it seems like you're having a lot of fun. Congrats.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you got a eta from your german friends on the casework?


----------



## popesimon (Apr 26, 2012)

OK - I'm in for a no-date Swiss ETA out of the second batch. This looks awesome and will only get better with age. Thanks Roland!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Bumping, because a day without Olivier is a sad day indeed.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Unrelated to the Oliver... Or is it? Perhaps a distant cousin? 














Some of us just got our Project C watches, and after wearing it for a day, I have to say I really like the angles and design of this case.

I did notice it appears to be the same case as the Oliver bronze, with the exception of the buttons on the Bali Ha'i and the HEV on the bronze. I'm considering ordering the Oliver as a result...


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Not many days left in May and still no news on when they will be ready... Looks more like June now?


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

I just put my down on a 2nd batch black with date. I don't think I've ever bought a watch that I was looking forward to wear more. I'll be like a kid waiting on Christmas until I see it. I'm over in Saudi Arabia but will be going back to the USA for home leave for the month of August. Will be in Long Beach for a week or so visiting with family. I might just have to stop by and meet you in person Roland...if that's ok. Do you expect the 2nd batch to be ready by then? Also, how does the selection of serial numbering work?


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

gregg.masnick said:


> I just put my down on a 2nd batch black with date. I don't think I've ever bought a watch that I was looking forward to wear more. I'll be like a kid waiting on Christmas until I see it. I'm over in Saudi Arabia but will be going back to the USA for home leave for the month of August. Will be in Long Beach for a week or so visiting with family. I might just have to stop by and meet you in person Roland...if that's ok. Do you expect the 2nd batch to be ready by then? *Also, how does the selection of serial numbering work?*


By PM'ing Roland.


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

i1800collect said:


> By PM'ing Roland.


Thanks...I feel like a DA now...LOL...I didn't even think about that


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

thsiao said:


> Not many days left in May and still no news on when they will be ready... Looks more like June now?


All this time waiting I'm not sure I want the watch anymore.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Cybotron said:


> All this time waiting I'm not sure I want the watch anymore.


I'm sure there is a few willing bodies that will gladly take your spot if your in the first run b-)


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Still 10 days left of May, hope you make it Roland


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

Payment & PM sent


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Im checking this thread everyday now, hoping to get some status on where the project are at. I hope Roland now has the cases so assembling has begun


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

Can we at least get an update on strap pricing?


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Bananarama said:


> Can we at least get an update on strap pricing?


The leather strap Roland told me that it would probarly be around 42USD.

EDIT: The straps and prices are now available at Olivier Watches .


----------



## kevinceasar (Feb 19, 2012)

Seems still has no news about 2nd batch of bronzo watches. I've placed an order of brown dials with no date Swiss ETA. Any news about the 2nd watches?


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

kevinceasar said:


> Seems still has no news about 2nd batch of bronzo watches. I've placed an order of brown dials with no date Swiss ETA. Any news about the 2nd watches?


The 1st batch is not ready yet, so you might expect to get some news when they are prompt for delivery.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys, keep in mind what her been said from the beginning: they should be available in spring, barring any unforseen delays. Spring is until june 21.  maybe go back and read the first post in this thread again, it's helpful.


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

JonasB said:


> The leather strap Roland told me that it would probarly be around 42USD.
> 
> EDIT: The straps and prices are now available at Olivier Watches .


No Isofrane w/ bronze buckle listed


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Bananarama said:


> No Isofrane w/ bronze buckle listed


Yet.


----------



## kevinceasar (Feb 19, 2012)

JonasB said:


> The 1st batch is not ready yet, so you might expect to get some news when they are prompt for delivery.


So still a long time to wait.
please mail me when it's ready

Thanks


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

Guys...just exercise a little bit of patience. Slight delays (although not technically late yet) are very common with microbrands.

Some of us waited an extra a year+ for delivery of the MKII Kingston.


----------



## geigs (Feb 8, 2012)

I keep checking here daily for updates, Patience has never been my strongest point. Roland are you still releasing these with Isofrane as a strap option, if not I'll just buy an Isofrane now.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

yjfang said:


> Guys...just exercise a little bit of patience. Slight delays (although not technically late yet) are very common with microbrands.
> 
> Some of us waited an extra a year+ for delivery of the MKII Kingston.


True! But the "better" micro brands provided regular updates. Anyone heard anything from Roland?

I understand he is busy, but customer service to temper the masses goes a long way.

Cheers!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> True! But the "better" micro brands provided regular updates. Anyone heard anything from Roland?
> 
> I understand he is busy, but customer service to temper the masses goes a long way.
> 
> Cheers!


It hasn't been all that long since he's last posted (last week, was it?). I'd actually like him to not spend too much time posting in this thread so he can get my watch finished. :-d

He's definitely super busy right now, so let's all be patient. I'm sure he'll be back with an update in the next few days.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> True! But the "better" micro brands provided regular updates. Anyone heard anything from Roland?
> 
> I understand he is busy, but customer service to temper the masses goes a long way.
> 
> Cheers!


if the masses weren't as temperamental and emotional as a 16 year old girl it wouldn't be an issue...its not even the date that was clearly stated by Roland and people are already spazzing out :roll:


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> True! But the "better" micro brands provided regular updates. Anyone heard anything from Roland?


I have to say that I am feeling a bit concerned with the lack of communication that has been apparent in the past month. We've basically been kept in the dark. I shot him a PM and an email last week (if not the week before) and still no response.

I know he is busy, but by now I think he should know if the watches will be released in May or not.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

emathieu said:


> It hasn't been all that long since he's last posted (last week, was it?). I'd actually like him to not spend too much time posting in this thread so he can get my watch finished. :-d
> 
> He's definitely super busy right now, so let's all be patient. I'm sure he'll be back with an update in the next few days.


Sorry. I am not sure who has the time to review a 100 page + thread to find an update, and I guarantee you there are people here that don't have the time.

Roland has our email addresses from our orders. Why doesn't shoot us a note? Seriously, I dont have the time to check what he might o might not have said in this thread 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Sorry. I am not sure who has the time to review a 100 page + thread to find an update, and I guarantee you there are people here that don't have the time.
> 
> Roland has our email addresses from our orders. Why doesn't shoot us a note? Seriously, I dont have the time to check what he might o might not have said in this thread 2 or 3 days ago.


It literally took me all of 5 whole seconds to find the last update from Roland, which coincidentally enough just so happened to be a response to another post of yours.

It really isn't that difficult - either use your browser's "find" function and search for "strongergodzilla" or just bookmark his profile page and check his most recent posts.


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

Check your emails guys. I just got Newsletter #5 with strap info. Try to keep a cool head. There are those of us with Batch 2 orders who have to wait even longer!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Roland: Just a heads up, I tried clicking on the link(s) in the email for the Isofrane strap, but it lead me to a 404 error.

Edit: The link is now working!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

Some of you truly dedicated Olivier fans seem to have noticed I added straps to my website, ahead of the official launch. Anyone on our mailing list should be getting an email shortly with all the details, of special note is the isofrane ordering instructions!! PM me for details if you arent on our mailing list and would like to get one!

Not only that, but also our bronze ISOfrane RS style buckles and tangs are done prototyping and are being made as we speak. They will be ready shortly, in time to go out with any orders. We are still waiting on the bronze casework to be finished, and while I had hoped to be able to get these out this month, it looks like it will be just a little while longer. I hope you guys can understand, but the people machining these cases are working very hard to make sure they are perfect for us. In the mean time, i've begun putting together each package, and as things get closer and closer, i'd love to be able to get everyones additional straps order, and packed. That way, when the cases do arrive, there will be as little time in between receiving and shipping as possible. Of course, QC is our top priority, but having everything ready to go just waiting for a bronze beauty will make things much easier.

Please check them out at: Straps | Olivier Watches

I have not been able to spend as much time on the forums recently as I had when this first began. On top of the case production and all the other watch related business, I have been very busy prototyping the ISO compatible buckles, as well as getting the bronze hardware for the zulus ready. I've also been meeting with more and more Olivier customers who live near by or are visiting, who want a chance to see the watches in person. At this point, I get well over 100 emails a day, so if anyone is still waiting for a reply, please do understand ill get you too! I read through every one.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Geigs!

Are you apart of our mailing list? Details just went out on how to order the ISO's. PM me here if you arent.



geigs said:


> I keep checking here daily for updates, Patience has never been my strongest point. Roland are you still releasing these with Isofrane as a strap option, if not I'll just buy an Isofrane now.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> I added straps to my website.
> 
> We are still waiting on the bronze casework to be finished, and while I had hoped to be able to get these out this month, it looks like it will be just a little while longer.
> 
> I have been very busy getting the bronze hardware for the zulus ready.


Yay! Okay. Yay!


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys and Roland !!
Finally registered to the forum and really excited about the watch. I'm one of the first batch peoples and can't wait to get it!!
Ordered the ISOfrane strap... Yay!


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to had finally gotten an update!!! Makes me feel a lot better now... time to decide on straps!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Roland: I noticed you mentioned working on the bronze hardware for Zulu straps in your latest update. Is there any possibility of making NATO-style straps as well because I much prefer those to Zulu straps.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

erdani said:


> Hey guys and Roland !!
> Finally registered to the forum and really excited about the watch. I'm one of the first batch peoples and can't wait to get it!!
> Ordered the ISOfrane strap... Yay!


Welcome and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Isofrane strap and bronze buckle and tang up and ordered too!


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

does anyone know what size buckle is coming with the watch? 22 or 24 for the basic rubber strap?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey bdraguts!

The black rubber strap that comes with the watch uses a 22mm buckle, and comes with a stainless steel buckle as well as a bronze buckle in the style of your choosing. Hope that helps!



bdraguts said:


> does anyone know what size buckle is coming with the watch? 22 or 24 for the basic rubber strap?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Flat!


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

newbies and drama queens , im sure he is busy , and as most members know new watch releases never go out on a fixed timetable, there are always delays and unforseen
things that go on. think how big a release is and what goes into it . im sure he has hands full and the watches will come


----------



## watchhound00 (May 23, 2012)

This may be a dumb question, but does anyone have an idea of when the 2nd batch will be going out? I would love to get on the list.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

the second batch is not sold out yet, so getting on the list is no problem. Do it!


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Does actually having placed an order put you on the mailing list or do you have to sign up somehwere lese? Cos I haven't been getting any updates despite getting an order in right at the start...


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Satansfist said:


> Does actually having placed an order put you on the mailing list or do you have to sign up somehwere lese? Cos I haven't been getting any updates despite getting an order in right at the start...


That's makes 2 of us.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Satansfist said:


> Does actually having placed an order put you on the mailing list or do you have to sign up somehwere lese? Cos I haven't been getting any updates despite getting an order in right at the start...


Have you tried signing up for the newsletter? (And verified subscription to it).

As an aside Roland seems to update this thread with the information as well so you havn't missed anything you couldn't find out by reading the thread or checking the website.


----------



## geigs (Feb 8, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Geigs!
> 
> Are you apart of our mailing list? Details just went out on how to order the ISO's. PM me here if you arent.


Yeah I am on the mailing list, I got the email update about the Isofranes not long after I posted here. I ordered a black one from you, so thanks for the updates and all the best with getting things put together and shipped, I'm sure you are flat out right now


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Roland, would it be possible for you to post a pic with the blue ISO frane attached to the case? I'm having a hard time deciding if I want that one or not. I'm trying figure how that blue strap will look against that brown dial.


----------



## watchhound00 (May 23, 2012)

Poison - Well, I did it! I put in my preorder. This watch will be passed down to my son someday. His name is Oliver and this will be a great family heirloom to pass down.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

watchhound00 said:


> Poison - Well, I did it! I put in my preorder. This watch will be passed down to my son someday. His name is Oliver and this will be a great family item to pass down.


Awesome heirloom there! Congrats!


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

I see the straps in the Oliver store but I don't see info on length or if multiple lengths are available. I have large wrists and the average leather strap is just too small for me.

Bob


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, signed up two days ago just to be on the safe side but haven't received the confirmation email yet.



flexible said:


> Have you tried signing up for the newsletter? (And verified subscription to it).
> 
> As an aside Roland seems to update this thread with the information as well so you havn't missed anything you couldn't find out by reading the thread or checking the website.


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

Paid for a 2nd Batch. Signed up for the newsletter. Sent a PM & an email about serial number picking but no reply yet. I assume that he is swamped with work. I'll be patient if it kills me. ha ha ha


----------



## claraeden1 (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful caseback, love that lone diver


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

claraeden1 said:


> Beautiful caseback, love that lone diver


That is one of the things that made me buy one was the case back. And how the logo fits on the crown.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Zenrag, Better? Why are you here then if you plainly seem to want to trash the thread.
Sorry but comments like that just don't sit well.
I have read the threads and it seems Roland does provide very good updates, you dont have much confidence or patience.
Rob


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Hello Zenrag, Better? Why are you here then if you plainly seem to want to trash the thread.
> Sorry but comments like that just don't sit well.
> I have read the threads and it seems Roland does provide very good updates, you dont have much confidence or patience.
> Rob


Sorry to stir up your feelings Rob. It was nice for Roland to send out an email blast to all purchasers and preorderers to let us know what is going on with our $250 USD (many of us put down a none refundable deposit in December)

But please remember: only a fraction of those who have ordered have likely waded through a 100 page thread to understand what the delivery status is. Regardless, I am really looking forward to receiving this watch.

Take care... It is only a watch, eh?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Bob!

As soon as I get back in the office from the holiday, ill measure each strap and post the lengths. You arent the only one asking!



rmahoney said:


> I see the straps in the Oliver store but I don't see info on length or if multiple lengths are available. I have large wrists and the average leather strap is just too small for me.
> 
> Bob


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Absolutely love this watchound00!! Happy that something so special could come out of it 



watchhound00 said:


> Poison - Well, I did it! I put in my preorder. This watch will be passed down to my son someday. His name is Oliver and this will be a great family heirloom to pass down.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey MrMayFace!

I wont have any of the blue iso's until the watches are nearly shipping, I am ordering them in a batch. As soon as I get them though, ill post up pics!



MrMayface said:


> Roland, would it be possible for you to post a pic with the blue ISO frane attached to the case? I'm having a hard time deciding if I want that one or not. I'm trying figure how that blue strap will look against that brown dial.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone! Some quick updates [im at a dinner right now for the holiday, dont tell anyone im updating :-x]

-People ordering ISOfrane straps, you will still get the stock rubber strap as well.

- Ill be posting the strap lengths to each strap as soon as I am back in the office.

- Anyone who PM'd me or emailed me asking to be added to the mailing list, ill be adding you as soon as I get back.

- I generally dont check the work email on the weekends, so anyone who emailed me, please look for your replies after the holiday weekend.

Of course, please still email me and PM me any questions or comments you might have! |>


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Coffinfish said:


> Roland tell the people what's going on, Longio can't source any CuSn8 bronze for your watch.


Please elaborate.


----------



## Diverrad (May 5, 2012)

I would like to hear more about this since i am about to drop $250



Coffinfish said:


> Roland please stop trying to buried my post, tell the people Longio can't source any CuSn8 bronze for your watches.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Ignore the troll.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Coffinfish said:


> Roland please stop trying to buried my post, tell the people Longio can't source any CuSn8 bronze for your watches.


If your effort is to bring attention to an issue to the group, then there are better ways than confrontational posts. If you have evidence that there is a supply issue, please post for everyone's benefit.

Without supporting evidence it's pure muckraking, and likely to cause unnecessary concern to people (like myself) who have placed deposits.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

floydfan33 said:


> If your effort is to bring attention to an issue to the group, then there are better ways than confrontational posts. If you have evidence that there is a supply issue, please post for everyone's benefit.
> 
> Without supporting evidence it's pure muckraking, and likely to cause unnecessary concern to people (like myself) who have placed deposits.


Totally agree... If you know something then you should tell us with some supporting evidence... In thought the cases were from Germany and isn't Longio Chinese? Confused here...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

1) the manufacturer is german

2) there was indeed a supply issue, so they have been upgraded to a superior bronze. Don't try to make that something it's not.

3) it's all here in this thread to read. Yes, it's a long thread, but you can't simultaneously ..... that there's no communication, then complain the thread is too long. It's long, because there's been a ton of communication. Don't be a lazy schmuck.

4) skittles, because they're awesome, and why the hell not?


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

poison said:


> 1) the manufacturer is german
> 
> 2) there was indeed a supply issue, so they have been upgraded to a superior bronze. Don't try to make that something it's not.
> 
> ...


Hell I knew that before I even joined this thread or the mailing list..... BTW Hi Poison.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Mprezya!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, I'm no metallurgist, so what is the difference between the CUSn8 bronze and the superior bronze?
I'm not trying to be a wise ass, I really would like to know...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey MadMex!

The addition of nickle and iron. Not a wise ass question in the least!



MadMex said:


> Hey, I'm no metallurgist, so what is the difference between the CUSn8 bronze and the superior bronze?
> I'm not trying to be a wise ass, I really would like to know...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Coffinfish said:


> Roland please stop trying to buried my post.


Hey Coffinfish,

Respectfully, your post is still there. Nothing has been deleted, buried or anything else. Thats not how I operate. I do however reserve the right to ignore trolls!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone! Happy Memorial Day! Cant even get a nice holiday weekend in there now can I?! :-d 

The cases are german made, the movements swiss or japanese, the watch to be put together and inspected by a watch tech here in redondo. Nothing has changed, except perhaps the views of one disgruntled fan :-(


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Olivier Fans!
> 
> I've got a very large update for everyone involving boxes, bands, and bronzes! Happy to report that the final packaging has been all sorted out, and ordered. I was able to find a really stunning lacquered wooden box with leather lined interior. I think it really makes the whole set just pop. The Olivier logo will be present on the boxes too, which will be nice. Its also a very substantial box, one that im confident is up to the rigors of international and domestic mailing through the gauntlet...er... shipping process :-d.
> 
> ...


Bump for the search impaired.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

I had not noticed the supplier issue, but I sure like that they suggest to go up a notch to a higher bronze quality alloy.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Roland, I know you don't want to be specific about the ETA for obvious reason. But could you give us feedback if you think it will be ready before or after 1. July?


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm going to be doing something "Nautical" at the end of June (cruise). It would be super duper if I'm sporting my Olivier.

Don't want to jinx it, but it looks like (hopefully) all the stars are aligning for this to happen.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

As long as I get it before the water along the Texas bays gets below 70 degrees, I'll be a happy camper. I'll be taking my Olivier fishing with me so I can dunk it in marsh mud to REALLY get the patina going!


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello Oliver, please do me a favor, place a few pictures of:

-Brown dial in bronze (not black) bezel
-gift box

Thank you.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Dpuoli! Check your email, just sent over the box pictures [the laquered box everyone here has seen]/



dpioli said:


> Hello Oliver, please do me a favor, place a few pictures of:
> 
> -Brown dial in bronze (not black) bezel
> -gift box
> ...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll be very excited to see some mud activated patina!



clouser said:


> As long as I get it before the water along the Texas bays gets below 70 degrees, I'll be a happy camper. I'll be taking my Olivier fishing with me so I can dunk it in marsh mud to REALLY get the patina going!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Jonas! Hopefully you'll have it by then. I've started assembling all of the packages to be ready to ship quickly after the cases have been recieved.



JonasB said:


> Roland, I know you don't want to be specific about the ETA for obvious reason. But could you give us feedback if you think it will be ready before or after 1. July?


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

I am really interested in this watch and already have a Stowa MO on order, so I understand the waiting game...However, if I was to order a bronze diver tomorrow, what would be the estimated time of arrival?


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for responding about my question about strap sizes. But the most important thing that I think you missed is that the straps should be available in larger sizes!

Please,please,please offer some of those awesome straps in an extra large size!

Bob


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Roland!

Thanks for your answer I hope it gets here by June so I can spend my summer with it.

BTW, sent you a PM about the isofrane. Should I make a payment, since it is preorder?


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

rmahoney said:


> Thanks for responding about my question about strap sizes. But the most important thing that I think you missed is that the straps should be available in larger sizes!
> 
> Please,please,please offer some of those awesome straps in an extra large size!
> 
> Bob


+1

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

My strap is getting lonely waiting but feels much happier now he has a buckle (arrived today ). Now I know the buckle fits I'll burnish the buckle holes and start work on the second one, I'm thinking some kind dark (maybe cordovan, maybe chocolate) with cream stitching probably boxed.

Looking forward to the Olivier, although I'll have a couple of extra weeks wait being in batch 2. Keep up the good work Roland, looking forward to seeing the Bronze Zulus.








Flexible: Triple layered saddle seat leather, dyed light brown with tan stitching and Bronze Pre V buckle.


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

A few new pics... Thank you Roland!









































-dr


----------



## nwdcguy (Feb 28, 2007)

I got #23 coming my way (for Michael Jordan, I guess)

So I have a dive trip coming up in July, what are some thoughts on diving with a bronze watch (4-5 dives a day in the ocean for 6 day in a row). Will I need to have immediate freshwater rinses post dive? Or could the watch just sit, unrinsed for hours on my wrist, with no permanent damage? as I wear my other dive watches? 

I've seen worrying threads about patina and indelible "pock marks".

Also it occurred to me that I would basically, for lack of a better term, blow my load on the patina. The watch might be completely patina'd by the end of the trip and I would have no chance to enjoy the slow transition from shiny to matte.

Thoughts? I might just leave it at home, despite the obvious joy of diving with a brand new, and highly anticipated watch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

nwdcguy said:


> I got #23 coming my way (for Michael Jordan, I guess)
> 
> So I have a dive trip coming up in July, what are some thoughts on diving with a bronze watch (4-5 dives a day in the ocean for 6 day in a row). Will I need to have immediate freshwater rinses post dive? Or could the watch just sit, unrinsed for hours on my wrist, with no permanent damage? as I wear my other dive watches?
> 
> ...


...
Dive Dive Dive!Get a solid patina going then start rinsing to keep uniform.For me personally, this is a watch that should NOT be kept pristine!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

drtalon said:


> View attachment 724284
> 
> 
> View attachment 724285


Badass. Btw, I know this guy from elsewhere, good guy.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Roland,Have you given any further thought on giving us a C3 Lume Option on the Black Bezel?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

How about a pic of all the dials and movements?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am on the second batch on this one, sure makes for a long wait. Got the Bali Ha'i with similar case just in to wait it out.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



poison said:


> Bump for the search impaired.


Not fair to indicate search impaired. The thread is almost 50 pages long... diamond in a haystack? Good information.... nice to know, but time frames still indeterminate.

Appreciate the update though... many thanks!


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Hopefully the second batch is done on time for me to pick it up when i get home to california for the first couple weeks in July!


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

The newest batch...


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Love the color of the straps!!!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*



drtalon said:


> The newest batch...
> View attachment 727025


Hey these are gorgeous! Really like the etching detail on the keepers!


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Boxes, Bands, and Bronzes!*

Quick question, whats the correct pronunciation of Olivier?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

King Luis said:


> Quick question, whats the correct pronunciation of Olivier?


Clearly it's oh liv ee air.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

poison said:


> Clearly it's oh liv ee air.


Or in french : o-li-vjee.

;-)


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I concur speedster


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

If I'd missed anything, do we get a update on when the 1st batch gonna start shipping? Thanks.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone else gonna call theirs Lawrence?


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

Not me. But good one


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

poison said:


> Anyone else gonna call theirs Lawrence?


*groan*
On an different note, it's nice to see no-one posting "so, when's it gonna get done, huh? huh? huh?". I'm content with the "it'll be done when it's done right" philosophy as opposed to the "you said it should be done by now so I want it now" attitude we've seen all too often.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

What do you people think about isofrane vs original strap? 

I am not a fan of rubber, but as this is going to be my daily watch for the summer I think a rubber strap should be great so I can jump into water everytime I like.

Therefore I am thinking of ordering the isofrane as I have read about its comfort etc.

As I understand, a leather strap is not really suited for water?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of the Isofrane strap - have it on several of my divers. It is the supreme comfort strap, IMHO, and I can't recommend it strongly enough. Not surprisingly, I've ordered one from Roland specifically for this watch. While I can't comment on the leather straps swimming ability, I do suggest you add the Iso to your order. :-!


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

nwdcguy said:


> I got #23 coming my way (for Michael Jordan, I guess)
> 
> So I have a dive trip coming up in July, what are some thoughts on diving with a bronze watch (4-5 dives a day in the ocean for 6 day in a row). Will I need to have immediate freshwater rinses post dive? Or could the watch just sit, unrinsed for hours on my wrist, with no permanent damage? as I wear my other dive watches?
> 
> ...


I spent last Sunday swimming int he sea with my Helson Bronze Sharkdiver aqnd the patina builds up very quickly. By the end of the day I had green copper oxide spots everywhere. They do however very easily rub off.

Don't worry about getting lots of patina, the extreme patina wears off quite easily and is constantly changing. My watch does not look anything like it did a month ago and i know that in a few months time it will look totally different to how it is now. This is the attraction of the bronze material for me. Constantly evolving and changing in response to my activities.

Enjoy it and don't worry too much about rinsing it off after every interaction with the elements.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Roland,

Just re-visted the Olivier website and saw the IsoFrane upgrade for $82. It appears that the bronze buckle and tang are separate items ($42), as the IsoFranes will come with stainless hardware. 

I didn't complete the checkout, so Roland... Can you confirm that if I completed the checkout for the Isofrane, you'd be able to somehow match it up to my original watch pre-order? Do I need to reference my order number or anything like that?

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

tk1971 said:


> Roland,
> 
> Just re-visted the Olivier website and saw the IsoFrane upgrade for $82. It appears that the bronze buckle and tang are separate items ($42), as the IsoFranes will come with stainless hardware.
> 
> ...


Hey TK! Of course I can attach it to your pre-order, absolutely. Just go ahead and complete your order, and ill take care of the rest.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Roland,

Is the black ISOfrane strap available to ship immediately? I want to place an order for a black ISOfrane with the accompanying bronze RS style buckle and tang. Would it be possible to ship the ISOfrane strap right now and have the bronze RS style buckle and tang ship with my pre-ordered Olivier whenever it is ready?


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

*Just ordered mine, can't wait !!!!

*


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Isofrane strap - have it on several of my divers. It is the supreme comfort strap, IMHO, and I can't recommend it strongly enough. Not surprisingly, I've ordered one from Roland specifically for this watch. While I can't comment on the leather straps swimming ability, I do suggest you add the Iso to your order. :-!


Thank you  Isofrane ordered!


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

And I have never been so excited to get a watch


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey TK! Of course I can attach it to your pre-order, absolutely. Just go ahead and complete your order, and ill take care of the rest.


Done and Done.

Roland, one more question. Since the IsoFrane is an "Upgrade", does that mean the watch will only come with the IsoFrane? Meaning... I won't be receiving both the IsoFrane and original rubber straps.

Thanks.
*
Answered here: see pg 46, post #920. Thanks for the Cliff's Notes for the thread Heilong.*


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

tk1971 said:


> Done and Done.
> 
> Roland, one more question. Since the IsoFrane is an "Upgrade", does that mean the watch will only come with the IsoFrane? Meaning... I won't be receiving both the IsoFrane and original rubber straps.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe he said that if you order an additional strap as an upgrade that you would still receive the original the watch comes with. Its on the thread somewhere, hahaha


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

tk1971 said:


> Done and Done.
> 
> Roland, one more question. Since the IsoFrane is an "Upgrade", does that mean the watch will only come with the IsoFrane? Meaning... I won't be receiving both the IsoFrane and original rubber straps.
> 
> Thanks.


see pg 46, post #920


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's a question: How would one stop the patina progression if your watch hit that "perfect" colour, like this Kazimon-









(this was/is timesofplenty's watch--credit where it's due)


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

Put it in a vacuum seal? :-d



Heilong said:


> Here's a question: How would one stop the patina progression if your watch hit that "perfect" colour, like this Kazimon-
> 
> View attachment 729750
> 
> ...


----------



## nwdcguy (Feb 28, 2007)

I got to see a Helson Bronze Sharkdiver owned Eddiemonster this week, a really beautiful watch. The brown dial was really clean and the lettering was excellent. A tad big on my wrist though.

Anyway, he mentioned you could use some sort of bronze polish, similar to Cape Cod, to completely remove the patina. 

I'm looking forward the the shiny phase personally.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Heilong said:


> Here's a question: How would one stop the patina progression if your watch hit that "perfect" colour, like this Kazimon-
> 
> View attachment 729750
> 
> ...


I think the watch will probably reach a kind of equilibrium. Areas that are brown can't go any browner. Areas that are shiny are due to wear on the corners and edges.


----------



## controlguy (Dec 5, 2008)

Just placed my order. Very excited about this one.


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

Heilong said:


> Here's a question: How would one stop the patina progression if your watch hit that "perfect" colour, like this Kazimon-
> 
> View attachment 729750
> 
> ...


You'd have to keep any water/air out to stop the process... So a "clear coat" would be what is required.

However, since it'd be a "wet" spray coat added to the fact that you realistically can't clean the surface before you coat it (without removing some of the patina), I doubt that coating would be very durable when it's all said an done.

Another issue would be that all of your clearances (think bezel turning against the case) would change because you'd technically be adding dimension and therefore might scratch any clear coat that you apply off immediately after you try to move a part.

It goes without saying that you's want a satin/matte clear to maintain the dullness, but regardless of what you choose the addition of a clear would also inherently change the look of the patina as well.

So in short, I think it'd be a unicorn that you are chasing. My advice? It's a live metal.. roll with it! 

On a side note, I'm seriously considering picking up a pre-order on batch 2. Do we have any idea when those are going to be available?


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Feyd said:


> It's a live metal.. roll with it!


Love it!


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Feyd said:


> You'd have to keep any water/air out to stop the process... So a "clear coat" would be what is required.


Renaissance Wax.

Not sure why you would do it, but it can be done.


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

I did put down a deposit... now I wait.


----------



## Emohawk01 (Feb 16, 2012)

Quick question: Does anyone know the size of the buckle that comes with the included rubber strap, 22mm or 24mm? 
I want to make sure it fits any additional straps I pick up. Thanks


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Emohawk01 said:


> Quick question: Does anyone know the size of the buckle that comes with the included rubber strap, 22mm or 24mm?
> I want to make sure it fits any additional straps I pick up. Thanks


Also, does anyone know if the buckle on the included rubber strap is SS or matching bronze? I may have missed that somewhere on this massive thread, and if so, sorry...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's 24mm all the way, and has the bronze buckle.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

poison said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 24mm all the way, and has the bronze buckle.


Page 4, post #63 says it tapers to 22mm.


----------



## Emohawk01 (Feb 16, 2012)

dmckean44 said:


> Page 4, post #63 says it tapers to 22mm.


Thanks dmckean, I can start strap shopping now


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Yep, see it now. Thanks!



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Floyd!
> 
> If you're having trouble finding the info, that means I definitely need to make it clearer!
> 
> ...


----------



## RHnsly88 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm extremely excited about this watch! Pre-ordered yesterday with the ISOfrane strap, can't wait!!!


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Here is my LUM-TEC with the strap that i'm gonna use with the watch. The strap is from TOSHI...Strap is really comfortable to wear.


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

If anyone is considering pre-ordering, I might be selling mine and I'm on the first batch list. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Which one did you order?


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Bananarama said:


> If anyone is considering pre-ordering, I might be selling mine and I'm on the first batch list. Send me a PM if interested.


Same here.


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

Updated pics with the Olivier bronze buckles...


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Got my liver of sulphur ready...

This is the about the only time I'd consider anything with the word "liver" in it.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Don't you think accelerated patina is like opening your christmas presents way early? It seems like you're rushing a process that should really be influenced by the places you go and things you do.. not some liver of sulphur. Just an opinion of course.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Don't you think accelerated patina is like opening your christmas presents way early? It seems like you're rushing a process that should really be influenced by the places you go and things you do.. not some liver of sulphur. Just an opinion of course.


I'm going to put the chemical inside of the bronze bezel numerals and markings with a 27 gauge needle syringe to give them some contrast.

I was going to put glow material, but I think an almost black patina on the bezel markings would be more "natural".


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

I would do the same, probably. I like the contrast black vs bronze. I don't think I would rush process, except bezel numbers. Just to get the watch first


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

If you force the patina on the bezel and then gently remove the patina with baking soda and water on your finger the patina in the bezel markings will remain. A lot easier than trying to use a syringe, IMO.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

92degrees said:


> If you force the patina on the bezel and then gently remove the patina with baking soda and water on your finger the patina in the bezel markings will remain. A lot easier than trying to use a syringe, IMO.


It's got nothing to do with what is easier... rather, it's got everything to do with finding ways to add to "fondling" time.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

tk1971 said:


> It's got nothing to do with what is easier... rather, it's got everything to do with finding ways to add to "fondling" time.


I think massaging with baking soda is more fondling time, but I'll be interested to see your results trying to "inject" LOS and keep it contained in the bezel markings.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

defendnola said:


> Don't you think accelerated patina is like opening your christmas presents way early? It seems like you're rushing a process that should really be influenced by the places you go and things you do.. not some liver of sulphur. Just an opinion of course.


Depends how long you can stand having a golden monstrosity sitting on your wrist like some kind of beefed up Rolex look-at-me watch. For me that was about 8 minutes...


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Does ANYONE out there have a release date yet for the 1st wave then the 2nd wave? I've tried to contact them with no reply twice, figured someone here had an updated ETA on this Bronze Beauty, anyone, anyone?


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Trust me everyone is wondering the same thing but, hang in there only time will tell.


DocRandy said:


> Does ANYONE out there have a release date yet for the 1st wave then the 2nd wave? I've tried to contact them with no reply twice, figured someone here had an updated ETA on this Bronze Beauty, anyone, anyone?


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

question, will the inside of the case patina also? or is it sealed so well that it doesn't? or is the inside coated with a lining?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

King Luis said:


> question, will the inside of the case patina also? or is it sealed so well that it doesn't? or is the inside coated with a lining?


500m water resistance. It's not going to patina, at least any more than whatever miniscule amount of moisture present in the ambient air when it's assembled allows.

Delivery is totally up to when the manufacturer finishes the cases, at this point, it seems. Keep in mind this is a side effect of the bronze debacle, which affected a couple other manufacturers in a far more significant manner.

I have a small coffee roasting business, and deal with this kind of stuff on a regular basis: I'll order a new coffee, give a customer a projected delivery date, then the trucking company ends up 'losing' my pallet, or driving around with it on a truck behind 50 tons of other goods for a week. It happens.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

92degrees said:


> I think massaging with baking soda is more fondling time, but I'll be interested to see your results trying to "inject" LOS and keep it contained in the bezel markings.
> 
> View attachment 734773


That's nice. Has the bezel received advanced aging as you described?

Once again, that's nice.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

The Moray was accelerated with LOS and then most of the patina was removed using baking soda and water on my finger. The patina remained in the bezel markings.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

DocRandy said:


> Does ANYONE out there have a release date yet for the 1st wave then the 2nd wave? I've tried to contact them with no reply twice, figured someone here had an updated ETA on this Bronze Beauty, anyone, anyone?


It seems that micro-brand releases are usually preceded by a period of total blackout silence from the companies. It's just a matter of being so busy trying to get the watches out that it leaves little time for anything else.

In fact, if Roland has gone dark on comms, I'd take that as a good sign that it might be close.


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 27, 2011)

sgrenald said:


> Which one did you order?


Black dial ETA movement with date. Also ordered the isofrane and bronze buckle.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Speaking of bronze buckles, was there a post or any comms regarding confirmation that the bronze buckle included and the separate available ISOfrane bronze buckles are indeed also CuSn8 or better alloy? I was an early purchaser of Roland's bronze buckles last year and both of the ones I have are now a greenish in color and don't have any signs of the pinkish patina that CuSn8 usually gets (could be due to brass alloy in early buckles). Just wondering if this has been confirmed on the bronze buckles coming out with batch 1.

.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

GBOGH said:


> Speaking of bronze buckles, was there a post or any comms regarding confirmation that the bronze buckle included and the separate available ISOfrane bronze buckles are indeed also CuSn8 or better alloy? I was an early purchaser of Roland's bronze buckles last year and both of the ones I have are now a greenish in color and don't have any signs of the pinkish patina that CuSn8 usually gets (could be due to brass alloy in early buckles). Just wondering if this has been confirmed on the bronze buckles coming out with batch 1.
> 
> .


Hey GBOGH!

All bronzes patina into a darker brown / green

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Didnt mean for "blackout silence," heh, I think thats a side effect from massive amounts of emails, mixed with being a one man show. Sorry DocRandy, it takes me a couple of days to get reply to emails right now. I've mentioned it before, but while waiting for the bronze casework to be finished, i've been getting the rest of everything set to go, preparing each package with each configuration in terms of straps ordered, buckles ordered, etc. Also been getting those ISO buckles and tangs produced. Everyone here knows that no one wants these out on peoples wrists more than me 



Hoc said:


> It seems that micro-brand releases are usually preceded by a period of total blackout silence from the companies. It's just a matter of being so busy trying to get the watches out that it leaves little time for anything else.
> 
> In fact, if Roland has gone dark on comms, I'd take that as a good sign that it might be close.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Right on the money Poison! Thanks 



poison said:


> 500m water resistance. It's not going to patina, at least any more than whatever miniscule amount of moisture present in the ambient air when it's assembled allows.
> 
> Delivery is totally up to when the manufacturer finishes the cases, at this point, it seems. Keep in mind this is a side effect of the bronze debacle, which affected a couple other manufacturers in a far more significant manner.
> 
> I have a small coffee roasting business, and deal with this kind of stuff on a regular basis: I'll order a new coffee, give a customer a projected delivery date, then the trucking company ends up 'losing' my pallet, or driving around with it on a truck behind 50 tons of other goods for a week. It happens.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I felt the exact same way. Then after a while, I took a rag and some lemon to one of the prototypes, and the mixture of patina in some areas, and bright fresh bronze in others made for quite a watch! Of course, after a day or two, it all started to even out again. Just the fun of bronze



Satansfist said:


> Depends how long you can stand having a golden monstrosity sitting on your wrist like some kind of beefed up Rolex look-at-me watch. For me that was about 8 minutes...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I think this is definitely a good way to do it. I used a rag with some lemon juice, and rubbed in circular motions. Anything built up into the engraved markings remained while the bezel looked brand new.



92degrees said:


> If you force the patina on the bezel and then gently remove the patina with baking soda and water on your finger the patina in the bezel markings will remain. A lot easier than trying to use a syringe, IMO.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Still no estimate release date?

I understand that we are waiting for the cases to be finished but I find it hard to believe that the case manufacturer has not yet said when they expect the cases to be done. If this is a manufacturing facility/company, they should know when they will be working on them and when they are "expected" to be completed. How can we buy from them and be OK with not knowing when they will receive the product??? Makes no sense to me. 

I don't think I am being impatient here, I just want to know an "estimated" release date... ANY time frame is better than saying "we do not know".


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Just found this thread, new to the forums. I gotta say, if I was going to drop this amount of cash on a diver's watch, I would be strongly looking at these ones. Love the look. Would be concerned about the size, I understand this 45mm size fits a bit smaller than normal 45mm cases, but it's still quite huge on my wrists...

I do have a question about the use of bronze in salt water, though. I have no knowledge of how bronze corrodes, but I know with my knives that are not stainless, repeated use in salt water with little maintenance means some very unsightly rust spots/pitting can creep up on you. And while they can take a beautiful patina from constant use, or forced patina using vinegar, lime juice, mustard, etc.... they can also rust in ugly ways if not cared for. Is that the same with these bronze cases???


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Roland, in a departure from the "when are they going to be ready..." q's.

Whatever happened to the bronze zulus? Did they turn out to be too expensive to make? Are they now a surprise freebie to come with the watch? Did I imagine the whole bronze zulu thing in the first place? :roll:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

flexible said:


> Roland, in a departure from the "when are they going to be ready..." q's.
> 
> Whatever happened to the bronze zulus? Did they turn out to be too expensive to make? Are they now a surprise freebie to come with the watch? Did I imagine the whole bronze zulu thing in the first place? :roll:


The first Zulus we got were just so so in quality. I'm trying to find a better strap, more in line with what maratac offers. There's a lot of junkie nylon straps out there!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Speaking of removing the patina. I googled and found Ketchup - so I tried it on a Other Bronze Diver that I over did with the boiled egg effect (works great) and it removed everything quite well. I can only assume that the vinegar was a main ingredient in the process.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

DocRandy said:


> Speaking of removing the patina. I googled and found Ketchup - so I tried it on a Other Bronze Diver that I over did with the boiled egg effect (works great) and it removed everything quite well. I can only assume that the vinegar was a main ingredient in the process.


Both ketchup or lemon works well... lemon is less messy though.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

DocRandy said:


> Speaking of removing the patina. I googled and found Ketchup - so I tried it on a Other Bronze Diver that I over did with the boiled egg effect (works great) and it removed everything quite well. I can only assume that the vinegar was a main ingredient in the process.


I'm guessing it's the acidity. Both lemon juice and ketchup are acidic.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey GBOGH!
> 
> All bronzes patina into a darker brown / green
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Roland! But will you answer the original question regarding if the buckles are also confirmed CuSn8 alloy or better so they match the case that has been already confirmed?

Thank you!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but if I were roland, i'd be loath to give a release date, when it's not necessarily in his control. Even if the company has told him a date, I would be wary of mentioning it, for fear of additional delays. 

The fact is release has *always* been spring, and summer starts june 21st.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

GBOGH said:


> Thanks Roland! But will you answer the original question regarding if the buckles are also confirmed CuSn8 alloy or better so they match the case that has been already confirmed?
> 
> Thank you!


Hey GBOGH! Definitely didn't mean not to answer your original question, sorry about that. The buckles going out with the first batch of watches will be the same bronze alloy as the cases so that they patina the same way. The current bronze buckles are made from CuSn8, and doesn't have the iron nickle additions that the new bronze will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm just wondering if there's anyone reading this who might be interested in taking my place in the first run release of this watch. I've got no.54 reserved with the ETA movement.
Maybe send me a PM. 

Dan


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Will the second batch of watches have the upgraded bronze alloy as well? I hope so, because I'm in for an ETA from the second batch. I can't wait for this watch!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

pm1980 said:


> Will the second batch of watches have the upgraded bronze alloy as well? I hope so, because I'm in for an ETA from the second batch. I can't wait for this watch!


Sure will!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

SydneyDan said:


> Hey guys, I'm just wondering if there's anyone reading this who might be interested in taking my place in the first run release of this watch. I've got no.54 reserved with the ETA movement.
> Maybe send me a PM.
> 
> Dan


Same with me. I've got No. 101 black dial ETA if any one is interested. 
PM me also.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

I am defently keeping my spot


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Roland, couple of questions, your response below seems to state the watch is no longer CuSn8, yet the website shows the case is CuSn8, so will you be updating something on this? Also, with the recent issues with brass cases, can you provide the buyers a certificate that states the final product will still be bronze? Please advise, thank you.

QUOTE=strongergodzilla;5142463]Hey GBOGH! Definitely didn't mean not to answer your original question, sorry about that. The buckles going out with the first batch of watches will be the same bronze alloy as the cases so that they patina the same way. The current bronze buckles are made from CuSn8, and doesn't have the iron nickle additions that the new bronze will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Roland, couple of questions, your response below seems to state the watch is no longer CuSn8, yet the website shows the case is CuSn8, so will you be updating something on this? Also, with the recent issues with brass cases, can you provide the buyers a certificate that states the final product will still be bronze? Please advise, thank you.


A certificate would be a great idea


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet *****, read the thread, people. Its ALL in there. Use the thread search bar if needed.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Roland has mentioned that the supplier has proven with a certificate, but to get a personal certificate would be very nice


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Why!? A certificate will only add to the cost, if you don't trust that the case is made of what Roland is saying it's made of, pay for an independent test out of your own pocket. I think it's been well established that the brass/bronze dilemma has been addressed. This delay in release seems to have brought the vocal paranoid to the party...


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

I would suggest to Roland that he provides such certificate. For a fee of, let's say, 100$. Maybe even more. 

Try asking for that piece of paper from Anonimo or Panerai and see how much that would cost. Or if they even want to give you such thing. 

I don't know Roland, hell, I'm not even on the same continent as he is, but from what I've seen here, he seems to be honest guy and I believe that he is doing whatever he can to give us high quality product.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

eee said:


> I would suggest to Roland that he provides such certificate. For a fee of, let's say, 100$. Maybe even more.
> 
> Try asking for that piece of paper from Anonimo or Panerai and see how much that would cost. Or if they even want to give you such thing.
> 
> I don't know Roland, hell, I'm not even on the same continent as he is, but from what I've seen here, he seems to be honest guy and I believe that he is doing whatever he can to give us high quality product.


I agree, I have a great confidence in Roland. He wouldn't take the risk of a recall anyway.
No certificate needed here.

Did any one get a current estimate on the second batch?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Paranoid is right. I met roland, and there's zero doubt in my mind.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just did this strap for an Oliver


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

That Looks great! 24/24mm? I will habe it!

Greets Stephan


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

I am not paranoid and have great trust in Roland, I just thought it would be cool with a certificate  But I agree that this just add an extra cost which I do not want to spend


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys did not read my question correctly. I was only asking AGAIN, because Roland clearly said the New bronze was NOT CuSn8 when asked about the buckles. My question was if it is no longer CuSn8, what is it now.? Does the addition of iron and Nickel, even in those small amounts, still make it Bronze, or are we talking a different alloy now? The other question I had is if he was going to adjust the website because that states CuSn8 as the bronze spec, but he is saying the New bronze is not that in the new formula. That is all, no conspiracy here. I am awaiting my second batch Olivier, just wanted to know the latest, based on developments that Roland brought up himself.



Satansfist said:


> Why!? A certificate will only add to the cost, if you don't trust that the case is made of what Roland is saying it's made of, pay for an independent test out of your own pocket. I think it's been well established that the brass/bronze dilemma has been addressed. This delay in release seems to have brought the vocal paranoid to the party...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

It was hashed over. Someone here with metallurgical knowhow said it is indeed still falls under the cusn8 heading, despite being a slightly different, harder, more corrosion resistant formula than originally spec'd.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Got it, Thanx.


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

All I know is that I can't wait for that second batch to get rolling....man oh man am I excited!!!


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

gregg.masnick said:


> All I know is that I can't wait for that second batch to get rolling....man oh man am I excited!!!


This.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope the watch are coming soon  I want this as my summer watch. Im so excited!


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

This is the strap I have in mind for the bronze diver....
I have ordered the ETA with black dial and probably make a version with black stitching for it.
I'm now using one with beige stitching on my Magrette Bronze and have made one with brown stitching for another WUS user.


----------



## Texag0842 (Apr 12, 2012)

snpr9696 said:


> Just did this strap for an Oliver


I hate clutering this thread but that is gorgeous. PM inbound for price?


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Texag0842 said:


> I hate clutering this thread but that is gorgeous. PM inbound for price?


It's not clutter really when it looks that good. Hope the owner posts a picture with if fitted when their Olivier arrives.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Never thought I'd see a day when guys force patina'd their watches.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> Never thought I'd see a day when guys force patina'd their watches.


I know -- nothing looks better than a giant hunk of shiny brass on your wrist :-d


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

92degrees said:


> I know -- nothing looks better than a giant hunk of shiny brass on your wrist :-d


True enough, but forcing something to age seems ridiculous.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

defendnola said:


> True enough, but forcing something to age seems ridiculous.


Watch was the same age before and after. It just wasn't shiny. If I wanted a giant gold watch on my wrist I'd buy one. Not sure how everyone is getting these "natural" patinas that look like bronze coming off of a shipwreck. I've lived on and around boats in the ocean for 40 years and nothing brass looks like that unless it's pretty old and very neglected. Maybe if I had only one watch and years to wait for a heavy patina I'd have been more patient. It will be interesting to see how long it takes landlocked guys to see a heavy patina (plan on living a long time but don't think I'll see it...).


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

You guys sound like a bunch of hens sitting around talking about manicure techniques and shades of fingernail paint.

Patina is supposed to happen on it's own, over time, that's what makes it special. It tells a story.

Forcing patina just takes the term poser to a whole new level.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

defendnola said:


> True enough, but forcing something to age seems ridiculous.


so is spending thousands of $ on watches, straps, accessories but it doesn't seem to bother any of us


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

I will let the watch take patina with time (keeps the watch interesting and new every time), but I fully understand that there are watchlovers that realy want the deep patina. If you don't speed it up, don't live close too the sea and you don't wear it that much, it could take ages to get a deep patina...


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of hens sitting around talking about manicure techniques and shades of fingernail paint.
> 
> Patina is supposed to happen on it's own, over time, that's what makes it special. It tells a story.
> 
> Forcing patina just takes the term poser to a whole new level.


Mmm. Like buying a watch strap made out of WWI ammo bags.

Or buying 1000m dive watches...


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

I can't for the life of me understand why it seems to matter _so much_ to some people what other people decide to do to their own watches.

If you don't like the idea of accelerating the patina, then don't do it. What's it to you what other people decide to do to their own watches?


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

Or regimental nato straps.

Or HEVs.


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually don't want a heavy patina. It reminds of old cheesy door knobs.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

All I know is when I get my Olivier I'm wearing that thing to work every day. The case will probably get scratched, bumped, whatever, but with all the sweat from hard training in the field and long ruck marches I'm pretty sure I'll have a good patina after a while. Not to mention the darker patina in the numbers on the bezel and light scratches on the case. It's going to look killer! I can't wait to get this watch!


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

I too am excited to see everyone get their watches.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

i1800collect said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why it seems to matter so much to some people what other people decide to do to their own watches.
> 
> If you don't like the idea of accelerating the patina, then don't do it. What's it to you what other people decide to do to their own watches?


+1. Akin to trolling, IMHO

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> All I know is when I get my Olivier I'm wearing that thing to work every day. The case will probably get scratched, bumped, whatever, but with all the sweat from hard training in the field and long ruck marches I'm pretty sure I'll have a good patina after a while. Not to mention the darker patina in the numbers on the bezel and light scratches on the case. It's going to look killer! I can't wait to get this watch!


Yeah man. I dislike scratches on my watches, so tungsten would be great, or this: something that'll remain pristine, or something that'll wear dings and scratches with pride.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> +1. Akin to trolling, IMHO


Not trolling, just a search for logic.

Logically, a person that actually dives would preserve and maintain his gear. So the idea of forcing patina on equipment just eludes me.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> Not trolling, just a search for logic.
> 
> Logically, a person that actually dives would preserve and maintain his gear. So the idea of forcing patina on equipment just eludes me.


Based on that logic, everyone will be polishing their bronze watches every week.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

92degrees said:


> Based on that logic, everyone will be polishing their bronze watches every week.


I thought you said it would take years for any patina to show on these bronze watches?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

cold_beer839 said:


> Not trolling, just a search for logic.
> 
> Logically, a person that actually dives would preserve and maintain his gear. So the idea of forcing patina on equipment just eludes me.


Are you kidding? This forum is 110% unbridled emotion.

Go buy a casio, it might fit 'logic' better.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> I thought you said it would take years for any patina to show on these bronze watches?


A patina like guys are showing on SDs and Morays done with LOS? Yeah, a lifetime for a landlubber. Bezel markings black (the question I responded to)? Yeah, good luck with that happening by itself.

The whole point of a bronze watch, it seems to me, is the patina. Not sure why it comes as a surprise to you that people are anxious for it, since that's the whole point of owning one.

Personally, I couldn't live with it. Too obsessive compulsive, and saltwater spots, sweat spots, etc, were too much for me. Tried to even it out (see Steve Laughlin's example) but couldn't get it right.

My bronze is gone. Looking forward to seeing what others do with theirs and maybe I'll give it a try again some day.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

poison said:


> Yeah man. I dislike scratches on my watches, so tungsten would be great, or this: something that'll remain pristine, or something that'll wear dings and scratches with pride.


Yea I hate scratches too, but this watch was meant to have character. My Artego and the other incoming piece will be very well taken care of, but the bronze needs to be out at the beach and in the field for it to achieve what i'd like to see in it. If I get it while I'm still in California next month it'll get some ocean water on it for sure! This watch will not be babied in any way, but rest assured its not going to be thrashed, hahaha


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Man, I wish my ETA #10 first batch was arriving by this week. Going diving next weekend and again the weekend after July 4th. It could have 10 dives under it's strap right out of the gates of summer.

Oh well...


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope you get the NATO issues resolved eventually Roland. Like you said, it is important to get the material right. Also important to get the length right. Personally I like both the length and stiffness of the Maratacs. Too long is annoying, as is too short. Nothing worse than being too stiff too. I like the stiffness of the single colour Maratacs. The striped Maratacs are a bit thinner and softer, and are fine too. Better a little softer than ideal than too stiff. Not sure if you are planning 2 ring or 4 ring. I like both.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to try to say this in a nice way. 2 emails to Olivier watches in 3 weeks with no response from him whatsoever. I purchased a 2nd batch watch about a month ago and had a few general question, like how to get a number for my watch, will I get an email confirmation when the watches are near ready and a few others. Also I only have a paypal conformation that I bought this watch, never any email from Olivier Watches.. Has any one else had these issues???
Thanks Jason


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

Mirabello1 said:


> I'm going to try to say this in a nice way. 2 emails to Olivier watches in 3 weeks with no response from him whatsoever. I purchased a 2nd batch watch about a month ago and had a few general question, like how to get a number for my watch, will I get an email confirmation when the watches are near ready and a few others. Also I only have a paypal conformation that I bought this watch, never any email from Olivier Watches.. Has any one else had these issues???
> Thanks Jason


Yes and I put the order 15:th of April and still havent gotten to choose a number for the watch. Send two pm´s as well. But i just want the watch cause it looks so damn nice and will just sit and wait for it to arrive


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Mirabello1 said:


> I'm going to try to say this in a nice way. 2 emails to Olivier watches in 3 weeks with no response from him whatsoever. I purchased a 2nd batch watch about a month ago and had a few general question, like how to get a number for my watch, will I get an email confirmation when the watches are near ready and a few others. Also I only have a paypal conformation that I bought this watch, never any email from Olivier Watches.. Has any one else had these issues???
> Thanks Jason





LaPeBe said:


> Yes and I put the order 15:th of April and still havent gotten to choose a number for the watch. Send two pm´s as well. But i just want the watch cause it looks so damn nice and will just sit and wait for it to arrive


[Rant] Yes, there was much promise with Roland in getting appropriate communication out for this new watch launch. What has really created problems are the following issues:

1) probably overwhelming success of the orders. Roland being a small shop just can't keep up.

2) order date is WAY WAY late now for the first back. We heard April/May when we originally ordered back in December. Is it manufacturing? Is it really the type of Bronze that is in use? Regardless communication has been really few and short in between.

3) Roland's primary form of communication is a thread that is how many pages now? 100 pages? and to find details in this maelstrom? Come, be serious now. Who the heck has the time to get detail out of a 100 page thread? Why not just put this information up on your website for crying out loud? Is he trying to hide something so that new orders continue flowing in?

We have many people here sitting out of their pocket with between $200 to $250 each for preorder fee..... and no status on the orders from Roland. [/Rant]


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Did you guys check your spam folder? All of the emails I got from Roland ended up there.


----------



## CENOR (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it would be very helpful for a lot of people for Roland to at least update the first post with the information that is scattered throughout this thread. Lots of questions are getting asked over and over.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Seriously? Good thing you didn't order a Puck, or other micro, zenrag. You'd be getting it sometime next YEAR. 

The bottom line is there was a supply issue with the GERMAN case manufacturer, and the manufacturer, instead of pulling a fast one (like the other micros experienced), did the right thing and is rectifying it. Roland has gone over that in detail.

So, when the delivery date depends wholly on the manufacturer, and is out of Rolands hands, and when a few in here are as ranty/antsy as they are, why the hell would Roland give a new estimated delivery date? 


The original estimated delivery was always 'spring', and sorry to break it to you, but it's still spring. It turned into april/may, because it was moving along nicely (apparently ahead of schedule), until the bronze issue was uncovered. In rectifying that, the delivery date has been extended. 

And it's pretty easy to either subscribe to the thread, so you'll know when there are new posts, or simply take 5 minutes every few days to scan new posts. If you are having trouble contacting him, did you try by PM?


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

I fully trust Roland, but am expecting a much longer wait. So much so that I just spent my Olivier money. Tsunami UDT incoming!


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

poison said:


> Seriously? Good thing you didn't order a Puck, or other micro, zenrag. You'd be getting it sometime next YEAR.


I don't understand this comment. If you ordered a Puck on June 15 you should be expecting delivery on June 30 at this time.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes I check SPAM, and NOTHING !!!!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

poison said:


> Seriously? Good thing you didn't order a Puck, or other micro, zenrag. You'd be getting it sometime next YEAR.
> 
> The bottom line is there was a supply issue with the GERMAN case manufacturer, and the manufacturer, instead of pulling a fast one (like the other micros experienced), did the right thing and is rectifying it. Roland has gone over that in detail.
> 
> ...


AHH, yes to the PM's as many other have said here and still no response.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Zenrag,

The way that we have gone about notifications is no different that every other micro out there. Between this thread, the many newsletters that have gone out, the facebook, theres only so much we can do. We _are_ a small shop, and maybe one day we wil get to the point where we have a dedicated PR department in charge up daily updates. As soon as I have had any important news, i've always updated asap, and you guys can expect one very big, and exciting update very soon.

Of course its absolutely frustrating to have our delivery date pushed back. WAY WAY late is a subjective thing, I guess. The majority of pre-order holders have been perfectly content to wait a little bit longer, especially when it means a good quality watch will land in their hands. They have probably been in on the pre-orders of other watches, and delays are sadly just part of the nature of the beast. There are some things out of our control. Yes, it really is the bronze that is in use, they have had to remake _every _case and its time consuming to do right. That being said, its nearly over, and nearly so is everyones wait.

Communication is no easy thing, there are bound to be problems that arise when the main medium is the internet. There are some people who love spending time on this forum, and for them, this thread is great. There are others who prefer only to get the news I put out via the newsletters, and that works for them. For others, they prefer emails, and a few of you guys even prefer simply calling me. We've all tried very hard to make something that works for everyone, but of course, theres always something that doesn't work for someone. Its frustrating I know, and I will definitely try to think about ways to improve on anything I can [that we can control], going forward.



Zenrag said:


> [Rant] Yes, there was much promise with Roland in getting appropriate communication out for this new watch launch. What has really created problems are the following issues:
> 
> 1) probably overwhelming success of the orders. Roland being a small shop just can't keep up.
> 
> ...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Mirabello. Actually its MY spam filter that was the problem. I just replied to your emails after checking for them there. Sorry you had to wait so long!



Mirabello1 said:


> Yes I check SPAM, and NOTHING !!!!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey CENOR! Excellent suggestion but for forums its not a possibility. After a few weeks, the posts eventually become static and can no longer be edited.



CENOR said:


> I think it would be very helpful for a lot of people for Roland to at least update the first post with the information that is scattered throughout this thread. Lots of questions are getting asked over and over.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

This post makes me smile LaPeBe, True watch love right there! Check your PM's



LaPeBe said:


> Yes and I put the order 15:th of April and still havent gotten to choose a number for the watch. Send two pm´s as well. But i just want the watch cause it looks so damn nice and will just sit and wait for it to arrive


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Roland,

Good to,Head from you. I Hope you will havw Good News for us.

A question: do you Need the Order number of the watch When ordering some Straps und Buckles Together Wirte the watch?

Greets ferro01


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Chris-John!

I think your post here is spot on. I have only ever had maratac natos, so it was quite a shocker when I started shopping for nato's to use for our bronze nato project. Thomas over at Crown and Buckle actually contacted me and is seeing too if they cant find something that works, which is awesome! Great guys over there, be sure to check out their amazing selection of straps. Tons and tons that would match up beautifully to out bronzies .



Chris-John said:


> Hope you get the NATO issues resolved eventually Roland. Like you said, it is important to get the material right. Also important to get the length right. Personally I like both the length and stiffness of the Maratacs. Too long is annoying, as is too short. Nothing worse than being too stiff too. I like the stiffness of the single colour Maratacs. The striped Maratacs are a bit thinner and softer, and are fine too. Better a little softer than ideal than too stiff. Not sure if you are planning 2 ring or 4 ring. I like both.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Ferro!

It makes things a little bit easier, but its not required. Just so long as your name is the same on the orders, it will come up while we do the packaging. Of course, if you can provide it, feel free!



ferro01 said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> Good to,Head from you. I Hope you will havw Good News for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Any chance for some of us in the 2nd batch to move our orders up if those in the 1st batch back out? I'd love to get mine sooner than later!

As great as this watch looks in pictures, I bet it'll look even better on my wrist!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Alzilla said:


> Any chance for some of us in the 2nd batch to move our orders up if those in the 1st batch back out? I'd love to get mine sooner than later!
> 
> As great as this watch looks in pictures, I bet it'll look even better on my wrist!


I don't think many people are going to back out since the deposit was non-refundable.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

LaPeBe said:


> Yes and I put the order 15:th of April and still havent gotten to choose a number for the watch. Send two pm´s as well. But i just want the watch cause it looks so damn nice and will just sit and wait for it to arrive


Roland, got back to me today, it seems there was a slight Spam issue on his end. We are all good now. Thanks for the quick response Roland ..
Jason


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

Where are we date wise for delivery of the first batch?


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for your update Roland!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

bottom of the ninth said:


> Where are we date wise for delivery of the first batch?


You're a funny guy.

Seriously, read the last two pages, and ask that with a straight face.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

bottom of the ninth said:


> Where are we date wise for delivery of the first batch?


...
The Twilight Zone!


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

poison said:


> You're a funny guy.
> 
> Seriously, read the last two pages, and ask that with a straight face.


I have done what you asked and I will ask again, when will the first batch be delivered! 
I do not have time to read this entire thread so if someone can let me in on what is going on that would be great.
BTW I ordered 1/2012 
Thanks


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

bottom of the ninth said:


> I have done what you asked and I will ask again, when will the first batch be delivered!
> I do not have time to read this entire thread so if someone can let me in on what is going on that would be great.
> BTW I ordered 1/2012
> Thanks


Nobody knows... Roland is not saying... We'll be lucky if we get this watch this year.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thsiao said:


> Nobody knows... Roland is not saying... We'll be lucky if we get this watch this year.


Wanna bet? I'll put up 10lbs of my fresh roasted coffee that it'll be long, long before then. If I'm right, you'll buy me an isofrane. Deal?

Be sure you read the last two days posts before you agree. Bunch of negative nancies in here.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> The Twilight Zone!


[[BOLD][SARCASM][IRONY]] hey...there's an idea! I think many of us get so hooked on the anticipation ("the journey is the reward..") that we actually deflate once the thing arrives, judging by the number of whines and moans one sees on the "It's Just Arrived..." threads. So, let's avoid that. I'll set up the world's first virtual watch company, Twilight Zone Timers. The first thing everyone needs to understand is that I'll NEVER actually deliver a physical TZT watch. But that's OK, you can pay me in whatever worthless virtual currency you like. Now, that small detail aside, imagine the fun we'll have, first, as I crowd source ideas for the TZT logo, then bring forward various designs and technical specs, for both constructive and deconstructive criticism, finally settling on something that still 15% want to change, then the straps and accessories, the box and packaging, all for a limited production run that ensures a good number of those who participated miss out. Then I advise of delays due to component shortages, seek feedback on changing the spec of some of the straps and accessories, seek feedback on various delivery services. And just when it looks like the discussion is petering out, I announce a new model...! See, it's ALL anticipation, feedback, debate, argument, criticism, suggestion...without any of the disappointment of delivery! There's months of activity, enjoyment, angst... whatever gets you off.... in this, for everyone -- even those who had no intention of buying my watch in the first place. Even those who think the idea of a virtual watch is perhaps the dumbest idea they've ever heard of will be able to say just that, in the full knowledge that will generate thread pages of reaction. Whaddyareckon?! [/[/BOLD][/SARCASM][/IRONY]] :-d:-d:-d

I think we forget this is Roland's FIRST foray into watch making. Quite apart from the issues of design and manufacture, there are a whole set of fulfilment processes that he needs to put in place, not to mention the communications issue, which I think he's been great on. Anyone who followed the history of this and has ordered as part of the first batch ought to be very clearly aware of this. Managing expectations is really, really challenging...but it requires some self-management, too. A little patience :think:

Perhaps while waiting, I should REALLY create a TZT thread :-x


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

bottom of the ninth said:


> I have done what you asked and I will ask again, when will the first batch be delivered!
> I do not have time to read this entire thread so if someone can let me in on what is going on that would be great.
> BTW I ordered 1/2012
> Thanks


I still see a smirk, funnyman.

Read the last two days of posts. I've broken it down more than once in the last two days, roland has answered all pertinent questions, and all you have to do is scroll back a bit.


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

New Member, just joined.

I have just ordered a Bronze Diver recently, does anybody know if the second batch is being manufactured at the same time as the first batch, or will there be a long wait between batches.

cheers


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

fullblowntone said:


> Hi,
> 
> New Member, just joined.
> 
> ...


A reasonable question.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Chris-John!
> 
> I think your post here is spot on. I have only ever had maratac natos, so it was quite a shocker when I started shopping for nato's to use for our bronze nato project. Thomas over at Crown and Buckle actually contacted me and is seeing too if they cant find something that works, which is awesome! Great guys over there, be sure to check out their amazing selection of straps. Tons and tons that would match up beautifully to out bronzies .


Silly me, I was confusing Natos with Zulus. I was thinking Zulus, but you are actually planning Natos. I like both, but prefer Zulus. The ends tuck better. The maratac Natos are quite a lot different than most Natos in material.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> You guys sound like a bunch of hens sitting around talking about manicure techniques and shades of fingernail paint.
> 
> Patina is supposed to happen on it's own, over time, that's what makes it special. It tells a story.
> 
> Forcing patina just takes the term poser to a whole new level.


Wise words Mazz.

:-x


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Chris-John said:


> Silly me, I was confusing Natos with Zulus. I was thinking Zulus, but you are actually planning Natos. I like both, but prefer Zulus. The ends tuck better. The maratac Natos are quite a lot different than most Natos in material.


I believe Roland is using the term NATO and Zulu interchangeably, and he is more interested in producing Zulus with bronze hardware.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Taucher said:


> *I´m concerned to jump into this pre-order!*
> 
> Firstly, the Olivier Bronze case is a *standard factory case* without any modifications from L***** in Hong Kong. There was actually absolutely no modification done by Olivier on the catalog case, the handset are catalog parts and even the inlay print/engraving is factory standard. Producing this case would take no longer than 3 months starting from confirmation of the dial and case back engraving. Since there is no custom tooling required for the factory case the production could be done even much faster! If you want or require!
> 
> ...












:roll:


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Taucher said:


> *I´m concerned to jump into this pre-order!*
> 
> Firstly, the Olivier Bronze case is a *standard factory case* without any modifications from L***** in Hong Kong. There was actually absolutely no modification done by Olivier on the catalog case, the handset are catalog parts and even the inlay print/engraving is factory standard. Producing this case would take no longer than 3 months starting from confirmation of the dial and case back engraving. Since there is no custom tooling required for the factory case the production could be done even much faster! If you want or require!
> 
> ...


Welcome back CoffinFish (pretty sure that was your previous username, or something similar). It takes a certain amount of pathetic to troll enough to get an account perma-banned, but to then create a new account just to continue trolling... :roll:


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Taucher said:


> *I´m concerned to jump into this pre-order!*
> 
> Firstly, the Olivier Bronze case is a *standard factory case* without any modifications from L***** in Hong Kong. There was actually absolutely no modification done by Olivier on the catalog case, the handset are catalog parts and even the inlay print/engraving is factory standard. Producing this case would take no longer than 3 months starting from confirmation of the dial and case back engraving. Since there is no custom tooling required for the factory case the production could be done even much faster! If you want or require!
> 
> ...





i1800collect said:


> Welcome back CoffinFish (pretty sure that was your previous username, or something similar). It takes a certain amount of pathetic to troll enough to get an account perma-banned, but to then create a new account just to continue trolling... :roll:












b-)


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

I signed up for Roland's amazing watch in December 2011, pretty early. As soon as I saw the watch I knew it was something truly special.

It's my understanding that limited edtion, boutique-type watches can take longer to produce - for example, one of Bill Yao's MK II divers was 3 years late!
I fully expected delays when I signed up, and I know that Roland's watch will NOT take 3 years.
I have complete faith in Roland and however long it takes, it will be more than worth the wait, my personal opinion.


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Really!! You can do better than that!!!!!!



Taucher said:


> *I´m concerned to jump into this pre-order!*
> 
> Firstly, the Olivier Bronze case is a *standard factory case* without any modifications from L***** in Hong Kong. There was actually absolutely no modification done by Olivier on the catalog case, the handset are catalog parts and even the inlay print/engraving is factory standard. Producing this case would take no longer than 3 months starting from confirmation of the dial and case back engraving. Since there is no custom tooling required for the factory case the production could be done even much faster! If you want or require!
> 
> ...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

poison said:


> Wanna bet? I'll put up 10lbs of my fresh roasted coffee that it'll be long, long before then. If I'm right, you'll buy me an isofrane. Deal?
> 
> Be sure you read the last two days posts before you agree. Bunch of negative nancies in here.


No? Standing by with 10lbs.


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Last day of spring...Today. Still looking forward for the Blue dial/first batch.


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

poison said:


> No? Standing by with 10lbs.


Maybe you know something we do not...
Care to Share?? 
All people want is a clear detailed answer as to where we are in the production process, are the cases done? are the movements in hand ready to be assembled? Are the watches say 90% assembled? Who knows? Those are the kind of details that are missing here and for a watch that as of today is overdue I feel those details are owed to the people that have put down deposits.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

> bottom of the ninth said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you know something we do not...
> ...


I know what I read yesterday:



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Zenrag,
> 
> The way that we have gone about notifications is no different that every other micro out there. Between this thread, the many newsletters that have gone out, the facebook, theres only so much we can do. We _are_ a small shop, and maybe one day we wil get to the point where we have a dedicated PR department in charge up daily updates. As soon as I have had any important news, i've always updated asap, and *you guys can expect one very big, and exciting update very soon. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Diverrad (May 5, 2012)

Heh poison the Olivier watch first fan boy. 
But to be fair to Olivier .... happens and I am sure he will come through I personally will not bother with the preorder seems silly to toss money at an unproven watch from an unproven company, instead I am sure I will be able to pick up a bargen from the many flippers who just "don't feel the watch"


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

bottom of the ninth said:


> Maybe you know something we do not...
> Care to Share??
> All people want is a clear detailed answer as to where we are in the production process, are the cases done? are the movements in hand ready to be assembled? Are the watches say 90% assembled? Who knows? Those are the kind of details that are missing here and for a watch that as of today is overdue I feel those details are owed to the people that have put down deposits.


I agree... all I want to know is when the new ESTIMATED delivery date will be. If this new estimated delivery date was to be pushed back I would understand, just like I understand that there were some issues with the case manufacturer which is why we are now waiting for the cases. The only thing I do not like is that no date or even a date range is being announced for the release, leaving us in basically waiting without a clue as to when they will appear, that's what makes me uncomfortable. I think that a new estimated delivery date is reasonable.



poison said:


> No? Standing by with 10lbs.


Ummm... no. I said end of year as an exaggeration (I hope). I obviously want this watch to be released yesterday so I would be betting against myself if I took your offer lol, plus I don't drink coffee.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Diverrad said:


> Heh poison the Olivier watch first fan boy.
> But to be fair to Olivier .... happens and I am sure he will come through I personally will not bother with the preorder seems silly to toss money at an unproven watch from an unproven company, instead I am sure I will be able to pick up a bargen from the many flippers who just "don't feel the watch"


Yeah man, love at first sight. I went back the other day and found my first post in this thread, and I got moist and kind of teary just remembering. Dec 11 2011, it was destiny.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Diverrad said:


> Heh poison the Olivier watch first fan boy.
> But to be fair to Olivier .... happens and I am sure he will come through I personally will not bother with the preorder seems silly to toss money at an unproven watch from an unproven company, instead I am sure I will be able to pick up a bargen from the many flippers who just "don't feel the watch"


Great minds think alike. These will be flipped by the dozens by mid summer, or mid fall,......well I guess it depends on the delivery date.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

poison said:


> I know what I read yesterday:


That Bert picture is cracking me up for some reason!!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

poison said:


> I got moist


TMI, dude...TMI


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

I also doubt it is a German made case as it really looks like a few other cases produced by Longio including the new Balihai Chrono

OceanicTime: SCAFO Professional Diver 500m

I am just happy if it is ready soon and I can't wait to add it to my Bronze collection


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

happyholiday said:


> I also doubt it is a German made case as it really looks like a few other cases produced by Longio including the new Balihai Chrono
> 
> OceanicTime: SCAFO Professional Diver 500m
> 
> I am just happy if it is ready soon and I can't wait to add it to my Bronze collection


Because the chinese have never, ever copied anyone else, and no two watches ever look alike?

There's an armida that looks like a rolex, it must be made in switzerland!!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

happyholiday said:


> I also doubt it is a German made case as it really looks like a few other cases produced by Longio including the new Balihai Chrono
> 
> OceanicTime: SCAFO Professional Diver 500m
> 
> I am just happy if it is ready soon and I can't wait to add it to my Bronze collection


So tell me. What purpose would it serve for Roland to lie to us?? If he says it's German made I believe him.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr Rick said:


> So tell me. What purpose would it serve for Roland to lie to us?? If he says it's German made I believe him.


+1 on this.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

poison said:


> Because the chinese have never, ever copied anyone else, and no two watches ever look alike?
> 
> There's an armida that looks like a rolex, it must be made in switzerland!!


Sometimes I wonder if you actually work for Roland... or perhaps you are Roland's alter ego... LOL.



Mr Rick said:


> So tell me. What purpose would it serve for Roland to lie to us?? If he says it's German made I believe him.


True... plus there would be no way for us to know where the cases are coming from anyways, so it is useless to worry about that.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Haha, this is me full time (pic 21, checkered shirt):

X17 Online - Celebrity and Paparazzi Photo Galleries - Rihanna's Retail Therapy

And this is me part-time:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/you-...st-coast-roasting-proudly-announce-98404.html

My business is myself and my wife. When I see another one man operation, and love the product, I'll help however I can.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

poison said:


> Because the chinese have never, ever copied anyone else, and no two watches ever look alike?
> 
> There's an armida that looks like a rolex, it must be made in switzerland!!


But those came out first and some 2 years ago:think:

Armida watches are made in China this is not a secrect

Made in Germany or in China I am just happy if it is ready anytime soon

All the other Micros with the China made cases who had problems with the bronze get their material now from Germany

But a German case manufacturer is not able to get CuSn8 ?

I like the watch doesn't matter if made in Germany or in China, but I don't believe it is made in Germany


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

One of the main reasons I pre-ordered the Olivier (besides it looking great) was because Roland was a small business owner trying to do what he loved and seemed so excited about his first offering. I know these things can take a lot of time, so I'm content to be patient and believe that Roland will deliver a fantastic timepiece. I have no reason to doubt that the cases are in fact German made and he's been pretty up-front about the case issue.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

happyholiday said:


> I also doubt it is a German made case as it really looks like a few other cases produced by Longio including the new Balihai Chrono
> 
> OceanicTime: SCAFO Professional Diver 500m
> 
> I am just happy if it is ready soon and I can't wait to add it to my Bronze collection


This might be one of the funniest things I've ever read on WUS.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Why all this speculation in if its China or German made?

Roland has proven to be a thrustworthy guy. And if he says they are made in Germany I take his word for it.

You can argue that "Made in Germany" is a better trademark than "Made in China" concering marketing, but in the end its both bronze and I bet he wont risk a potenial botique brand by fooling his first customers.

Also a quick search on CuSn8 in Germany gives me many producers:

CuSn8 - Gebr. Kemper GmbH + Co. KG · Metallwerke

Caro-Prometa -

http://www.foxwire.co.uk/userfiles/file/Phosphor%20Bronze%20CuSn8-PB104%20Datasheet(1).pdf


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

defendnola said:


> This might be one of the funniest things I've ever read on WUS.


What? He must've come in third place a bunch of times


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

A lot of cases of Swiss watches are made in china. Assembly is in Switzerland, hens Swiss made. Example Oris....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Nothing has yet been shipped for either the first or the second batch.

Yes, he does have a history on selling his bronze buckles, but the watches have not yet been shipped to his customers, many of which (including myself) who have had a pre-order in since December 2011.

I am sure in the end everything will turn out alright, but based upon the feedback of many of those who have pre-ordered, the longer we wait the more nervous we are getting.



JonasB said:


> Why all this speculation in if its China or German made?
> 
> *Roland has proven to be a thrustworthy guy. And if he says they are made in Germany I take his word for it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Nothing has yet been shipped for either the first or the second batch.
> 
> Yes, he does have a history on selling his bronze buckles, but the watches have not yet been shipped to his customers, many of which (including myself) who have had a pre-order in since December 2011.


If you read through the thread and had personal contact with Roland you would know he is very open and tries to do everything right. Even though there have been a slight delay, they were not expected before May. Because of the problem with sourcing of the bronze it has been delayed. I think that they soon will be here.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I am sorry. Are we reading the same thread?

Do you mean the piece or nugget of information that is amongst the 1143 different postings on the thread, which is on 58 different pages?

Hey look: I am sure it is going to be a great diver. But compared to other microbrews (a la Halios, XW, Dagaz (Jake), Mkii, and others) I think Roland needs to rethink his communication strategy.

Yes, I am the first to say that it is a lot of work for these one man ops, but many of the others provide crazy ridiculous communication, feedback and service. Let's hope Roland becomes "par for the course".



JonasB said:


> If you read through the thread and had personal contact with Roland you would know he is very open and tries to do everything right. Even though there have been a slight delay, they were not expected before May. Because of the problem with sourcing of the bronze it has been delayed. I think that they soon will be here.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh? How long was the wait for the Puck, from first announcement, til they went out?

And that wan't the first release.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

poison said:


> Oh? How long was the wait for the Puck, from first announcement, til they went out?
> 
> And that wan't the first release.


No one can hold a candle to Jason's customer service and communication. Ask anyone who owns a Halios, or who has communicated with Jason. You ask him, he will provide a very fast and straight up answer.

Quick: Ask me a question about his product line, I will send him an email, and I guarantee he will respond open and honestly about any question within 24 to 48 hours MAX.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Olivier has done the same to me after all my questions. I get the man is busy, and I do agree with you on a better communication plan. But I'll bet we both be smiling and uploading wristshots to WIS soon


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

JonasB said:


> Olivier has done the same to me after all my questions. I get the man is busy, and I do agree with you on a better communication plan. But I'll bet we both be smiling and uploading wristshots to WIS soon


Cheers to that!

Looking forward!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm sure it's great, and I like halios a ton. But acting like 1) roland is pulling a fast one, and 2) isn't communicating, is dumb. 

Here's the thing: he can't edit the original post, and he can't post more threads, I think, because of the vendor status that he has. It boggles my mind that people can spend hours lurking here, but not take the 5 minutes every few days to check the status here, or on fb.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Roland,

I did not see this update come through (I guess case in point on these long long long threads).

Based upon what you are saying it is a 'short' time to come for news on your diver. I think everyone would be thinking (and reasonable assumption) that news would be in 2 to 3 weeks???? Or we looking at days?

Don't get me wrong: product in your mock up pictures looks fantastic. I guess the bronze change threw it for a loop. But given the information on thread, and no newsletters to come out, and communication focused through the PM route, it HAS been hard to obtain information here.

One of the posters suggested updating the first post (yours) in the thread and then refering later in the thread to go to the first post. I think this is a great idea. At least everyone knows what you know.

Cheers!



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Zenrag,
> 
> The way that we have gone about notifications is no different that every other micro out there. Between this thread, the many newsletters that have gone out, the facebook, theres only so much we can do. We _are_ a small shop, and maybe one day we wil get to the point where we have a dedicated PR department in charge up daily updates. As soon as I have had any important news, i've always updated asap, and you guys can expect one very big, and exciting update very soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

poison said:


> I'm sure it's great, and I like halios a ton. But acting like 1) roland is pulling a fast one, and 2) isn't communicating, is dumb.
> 
> Here's the thing: he can't edit the original post, and he can't post more threads, I think, because of the vendor status that he has. It boggles my mind that people can spend hours lurking here, but not take the 5 minutes every few days to check the status here, or on fb.


Check what status. Go to what page? 5 minutes, no try many minutes to find status.

Also, I am probably not alone not using my FB account. Take a straw pole: I bet over 50% have not logged into their FB account for at least a month.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

poison said:


> Oh? How long was the wait for the Puck, from first announcement, til they went out?
> 
> And that wan't the first release.


That's a fail. Jason didn't take deposits.


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Redondo Bch is only 30 mins away. Maybe (if I'm allowed), should go visit Roland and help him out. 

I, too are waiting (anxiously) for the 1st batch. I guess I'll keep the A1B for a while longer..


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

92degrees said:


> That's a fail. Jason didn't take deposits.


He didn't have to...4th release. Again, halios is my second favorite brand, and I would love to own one, but there are a lot of forgetful people here making inaccurate assumptions and comparisons.

Kids these days, all adhd and sh*t. What ever happened to 'patience is a virtue'?


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

poison said:


> He didn't have to...4th release.


The point is that your point was not relevant -- no one had put down any money for the Puck, so if it ran late then people may have been disappointed but no one was holding their money (or, officially, even a place in line).


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Agreed, 92degrees. Throwing the Puck into all this makes ZERO sense. Apples and oranges. Halios has done it right, so leave them out of this. They didn't do anything like this on any of their watches. They release, sell out, move on to the next design. So, let's leave them be, poison.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

92degrees said:


> The point is that your point was not relevant -- no one had put down any money for the Puck, so if it ran late then people may have been disappointed but no one was holding their money (or, officially, even a place in line).


The point is the terms of the preorder were exceedingly clear WHEN YOU PUT THE MONEY DOWN. Roland is not the only one to encounter a delay, hence my reference to halios (not to mention the other bronze manufacturers). You knew what you were buying when you placed the order, so stop acting like something is amiss here. You know why there's a delay, and the watches will arrive. They will be bronze. They will be awesome. And no amount of whinging will change the arrival, or awesomeness thereof.


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Having met Roland back in Feb. I do believe he is a trustworthy guy, and the two prototypes were great so I still can't wait to get mine. 

The only problem I have is the communication, if you search this thread for his username you'll see in the first few months he responded more often than all other members combined. But this has dropped off the past few months, more than likely due to being swamped getting things together to assemble quickly and hopefully with an eye for perfection. 

Again, I would prefer that he be more transparent and maybe not give us a projected ship date, but at least tell us if machining is 20, 50, or 90% complete, if the movements are in hand and assembled with the dials and hands waiting to go into the cases, and so on. However it is his first release so its up to each of us whether or not to cut him some slack as he still tries to find the best way to create and distribute his brand. 

I for one still can't wait to get mine and only hope that Roland can absorb all the criticism as advice for his future releases.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I've just landed 9 hours into the future, going to be visiting with some of the manufacturers! Please forgive me if over the next 4 days my responses are a tad slow. Going to talk in depth about bronze alloys too!
> 
> picture along the way!


As to where the watches are made, there's a clue in this post above. It doesn't matter much to me where they are born as long as one makes it to my mailbox!

But guys, keep your eyes on the ball. There will be watches soon! I have seen into the "future".

_ehh, how's those hoodies coming???_


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Guys!

There seems to be a lot of questions regarding cases, and there are bits and pieces of correct info but let me do my best to clear it all up. The micro brands currently operate in very close quarters. Everyone knows the 3 or 4 big private label manufacturers, and the vast majority of micro brands in existence right now utilize them in some way or another. Most of these are based in Hong Kong, and there are a few in Germany, and some in Switzerland itself. With these companies you can manufacture amazing time pieces that will fit into any number of different categories, especially when it comes to "made in *****."

Some of you are very knowledgeable about watch manufacturing, and what exactly it takes to have a watch that is "made in Switzerland," and it might surprise many of you that "made in Switzerland" is a pretty loose set of guidelines. As someone mentioned before, you might take chinese cases, utilize a swiss movement, and have them put TOGETHER in switzerland, and that very well could qualify as a Swiss made watch, and they may have the right to uze that phrase on their watches. The same applies for Made in Germany, Made in USA, and so on and so forth.

A lot of you guys know that the Helson Buccaneer uses the same general case design as our watch, and that Helson works very closely with FullSwing, a Hong Kong private label watch manufacturer. Some of you also recall, that the Helson Buccaneer was "Swiss Made," and I do not doubt that at all for a second, even though their manufacturer is based in Hong Kong. Im sure they paid the additional costs that allowed them to use that phrase which meant the steps were taken during production to allow them to, and for some companies, they find it well worth it. When working with the private label manufacturers, you have SO many options that you can move forward with. Jewelry grade metals, chinese made, german made, swiss made, the list goes on. It is entirely dependent on your own brands individual needs and requirements, and these companies will take all of the necessary steps. The 4 big private labels manufacturers are responsible for a breathtaking percentage of the watch world out there, which is a very small world to begin with, and just because they might be based in Hong Kong, Japan, or Germany, it doesnt mean they cant make watches that are "Swiss Made."

Our bronzes are German made, and sure, it costs more for us to do that, but the peace of mind in terms of quality [at least to us] is worth it. Olivier Watches are a pretty big worldwide affair, the movements are swiss or japanese, the straps can be made in Italy, china, the USA, and when its all said and done, they will be put together right here in Redondo Beach and shipped to you wherever you are in the World. So what are our watches? "Designed in Redondo Beach, contracted through the Los Angeles Watch District, German made Bronzes, Swiss Made / Japanese Made movements, and put together again back in Redondo Beach." If thats what you want to say, sure, but I didnt think it would fit on the dial


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

poison said:


> so stop acting like something is amiss here.


I hope nothing is amiss and I wish Roland every success. I hope everyone loves their watches too.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Zenrag,

I agree, this thread is big, and hard to sort through, but like I said before, some people like to read through everyones thoughts and views here on this thread. Others dont, and for them, they might email or PM me. I dont think my threads are any different than others based around other microbrand watches, they tend to get long, diverse, and at some times, heated. I think a big difference here is that I am active in posting to this thread, so maybe there are more expectations on how this thread operates.

Im not trying to call you out, but looking through my emails with you, I dont think you've ever waited more than 24-48 hours before i've replied. You've asked me a lot of questions via email, and if thats the way that you prefer to contact me, thats great. But I hardly think you can say that my communication with you has been subpar, it seems to be right in line with your expectation of Jason?

Of course, there are bound to be people who wait a little while before I reply, but most of the people in this thread that have ordered from me have gotten their share of 2am immediate replies from me.



Zenrag said:


> I am sorry. Are we reading the same thread?
> 
> Do you mean the piece or nugget of information that is amongst the 1143 different postings on the thread, which is on 58 different pages?
> 
> ...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Etowah said:


> As to where the watches are made, there's a clue in this post above. It doesn't matter much to me where they are born as long as one makes it to my mailbox!
> 
> But guys, keep your eyes on the ball. There will be watches soon! I have seen into the "future".
> 
> _ehh, how's those hoodies coming???_


LOL, definitely lower than other Olivier stuff on the list of priorities, but anyone who wants one will definitely be able to get one when I get the chance to have them made up!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey r6ckstar!

Happy to hear you chime in, and you are definitely right, as the whole first batch winds down its been harder and harder to reply to this thread and much as I had in the first few months. Im currently waiting for the final details because I hate to make ambiguous updates, but like I said a few pages back, everyone will be getting a very nice update soon, and the waiting is nearly over. The movements have been on hold for probably 6 months now, and I have started to put together the first batch packages, so that the time in between taking delivery of the cases and shipping is minimal.

I also do greatly appreciate constructive criticisms, and definitely will integrate the changes I ca to future releases. To operate any business on the internet requires a thick skin, surely.



r6ckstar said:


> Having met Roland back in Feb. I do believe he is a trustworthy guy, and the two prototypes were great so I still can't wait to get mine.
> 
> The only problem I have is the communication, if you search this thread for his username you'll see in the first few months he responded more often than all other members combined. But this has dropped off the past few months, more than likely due to being swamped getting things together to assemble quickly and hopefully with an eye for perfection.
> 
> ...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Please do swing by if you can! I just got back from a 2 hour meeting with another local WUS from Santa Monica, and excuse the phrase, but the time sure flew by. I hope he'll post some of the pictures he took of the watch on his wrist, along side some of his very cool LUM-TECs!



xo96 said:


> Redondo Bch is only 30 mins away. Maybe (if I'm allowed), should go visit Roland and help him out.
> 
> I, too are waiting (anxiously) for the 1st batch. I guess I'll keep the A1B for a while longer..


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey fullblowntone!

The second batch will be manufactured immediately following the completion of the first batch. I doubt the manufacturing will ever really stop in between batches, except that the first batch cases will be shipped to me first.



fullblowntone said:


> Hi,
> 
> New Member, just joined.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey Roland, I understand, you're a busy guy... but I've sent a few PMs by now and haven't gotten any response :/


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Matt!

The last PM I have from you was on the 23rd last month, I didnt get any others from you? Check your PMs now, wrote you there



1stCAVGrunt said:


> Hey Roland, I understand, you're a busy guy... but I've sent a few PMs by now and haven't gotten any response :/


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for showing up again Roland... Much needed.

But I guess still no updates on projected deliveries? Sigh.........


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

thsiao said:


> Thanks for showing up again Roland... Much needed.
> 
> But I guess still no updates on projected deliveries? Sigh.........


Roland: Yes, we are all very excited about seeing our watches. But even a best before date or no later than date I am sure would warm our hearts even more.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Roland: Yes, we are all very excited about seeing our watches. But even a best before date or no later than date I am sure would warm our hearts even more.


That would be great, so I know when to have the final payment ready and in my paypal account, I am always buying and flipping watches and I also use the money on other hobbies, I am sometimes a little short with cash readily available and an approximate date would be enough to satisfy me.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Roland's been saying in the past couple days that he'll have a "very big and exciting update very soon", as soon as he can nail down a few final details. To all the people badgering him for a date, let's just chill and be patient for a little while longer and wait for Roland's upcoming update. How 'bout it?


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Please do swing by if you can! I just got back from a 2 hour meeting with another local WUS from Santa Monica, and excuse the phrase, but the time sure flew by. I hope he'll post some of the pictures he took of the watch on his wrist, along side some of his very cool LUM-TECs!











Hey! It was only an hour and a half! Don't exaggerate! LOL

It was great meeting Roland this afternoon. After fondling...er, groping, I mean, wearing and examining his two prototypes, I was SOLD. As soon as I got home, I plunked down my credit card for a blue Swiss pre-order! And I'm an ISOfrane convert now as well. That's a great strap! And it fits me well, too!

Alas, I only took one photo with my iPhone, and it's kind of blurry, but here's me wearing the Olivier, along with my Lüm-Tec M42 for size comparison. I'm a desk-diver, but I have to say that Roland did a REALLY nice job on this watch! (note: the M42 wasn't set, which is why the time is off, and that's Roland in the background fondling my two M23's!)


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

^^^ LOL... I had a feeling it was you when he said Lum-Tecs. Glad to see that you are getting one as well.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

thsiao said:


> ^^^ LOL... I had a feeling it was you when he said Lum-Tecs. Glad to see that you are getting one as well.


Yep! I brought MOST of my Lüm-Tecs with me, and my Spring Drive. I actually have the two bronze Lüm-Tecs on pre-order, but I might drop one and switch my order to their new 300m diver...


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

sgrenald said:


> Yep! I brought MOST of my Lüm-Tecs with me, and my Spring Drive. I actually have the two bronze Lüm-Tecs on pre-order, but I might drop one and switch my order to their new 300m diver...


We need to do another GTG when you get all the bronzos... That would be awesome.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

thsiao said:


> We need to do another GTG when you get all the bronzos... That would be awesome.


Definitely! The Lüm-Tecs are due in October some time. And I know the Olivier will be here long before then! I've got my eye on a few other watches, but it's unlikely any of them will make it into my hot little hands before next year...

(still bitter about that Clerc I let get away back in Feb...)


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

manitoujoe said:


> Agreed, 92degrees. Throwing the Puck into all this makes ZERO sense. Apples and oranges. Halios has done it right, so leave them out of this. They didn't do anything like this on any of their watches. They release, sell out, move on to the next design. So, let's leave them be, poison.


Totally agree. The Puck should have never been brought into this discussion. It is not relevant.

Both Jason and Roland are great guys. I think this is just a case of people anxiously waiting for their new toy.


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Roland, thanks for your recent posts, to me it's very reassuring.

If I do not specify a strap, will my watch come with a standard black rubber strap?
Also, I would like a bronze Pam style buckle, how should I order it?

Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

Mind if I ask your wrist size? The Olivier seems to fit you well. Also, I assume the lum-tec M42 is 42MM? My wrist is on the small side so I'm really hoping that the Olivier isn't too much of a monster.



sgrenald said:


> Hey! It was only an hour and a half! Don't exaggerate! LOL
> 
> It was great meeting Roland this afternoon. After fondling...er, groping, I mean, wearing and examining his two prototypes, I was SOLD. As soon as I got home, I plunked down my credit card for a blue Swiss pre-order! And I'm an ISOfrane convert now as well. That's a great strap! And it fits me well, too!
> 
> Alas, I only took one photo with my iPhone, and it's kind of blurry, but here's me wearing the Olivier, along with my Lüm-Tec M42 for size comparison. I'm a desk-diver, but I have to say that Roland did a REALLY nice job on this watch! (note: the M42 wasn't set, which is why the time is off, and that's Roland in the background fondling my two M23's!)


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

tmeyers said:


> Mind if I ask your wrist size? The Olivier seems to fit you well. Also, I assume the lum-tec M42 is 42MM? My wrist is on the small side so I'm really hoping that the Olivier isn't too much of a monster.


The M42 is 44mm.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

tmeyers said:


> Mind if I ask your wrist size? The Olivier seems to fit you well. Also, I assume the lum-tec M42 is 42MM? My wrist is on the small side so I'm really hoping that the Olivier isn't too much of a monster.


The Lum-Tec M42 is 44mm excluding the crown. The 42 designation is the model number, not the size


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Roland,

Thanks for the reply.

I'm going on holiday at the beginning on September and would like to take the bronze D with me, will the second batch be shipping before then?

In anticipation, Regards



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey fullblowntone!
> 
> The second batch will be manufactured immediately following the completion of the first batch. I doubt the manufacturing will ever really stop in between batches, except that the first batch cases will be shipped to me first.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

tmeyers said:


> Mind if I ask your wrist size? The Olivier seems to fit you well. Also, I assume the lum-tec M42 is 42MM? My wrist is on the small side so I'm really hoping that the Olivier isn't too much of a monster.


I'm an 8.5" or a little more. And the Lüm-Tec is a 44mm. (I don't know what I'll do when watch styles go back to 38mm - I'll be screwed!!)


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Dear Roland, Over the last week, I sent you several emails (from your website) related to my order and some questions about the strap options but I have not heard back. You're probably really busy and rightly so, but I would really appreciate it if you can please acknowledge at your earliest. With all the variety of options offered, I'd like to confirm the final configuration for my order sooner rather than later. Thank you.


----------



## noonioo (Jan 11, 2010)

i remember someone in the first batch willing to give up their spot, can anyone PM me? I'm interested in buy one of the first batch.
cheers!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

@ noonioo

PM sent


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

In manhattan beach right now. I can smell em.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Zenrag,
> 
> I agree, this thread is big, and hard to sort through, but like I said before, some people like to read through everyones thoughts and views here on this thread. Others dont, and for them, they might email or PM me. I dont think my threads are any different than others based around other microbrand watches, they tend to get long, diverse, and at some times, heated. I think a big difference here is that I am active in posting to this thread, so maybe there are more expectations on how this thread operates.
> 
> ...


Roland: for some reason I don't get thread updates when you post. I don't see them for some reason, whereas others that post it instantly comes through. So, I don't get your updates. Don't ask me why.

I read one update back that packages are being assembled and movements are in a holding pattern. Cases (reading between the lines) are very close as well. GREAT! I think if you broadcast that out, the 'threadbombers' will most undoubtedly have their little nugget. Ahh... pressure release.

Again, very much looking forward to the watch.... I am not the only one who is excited!


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

I feel that there will be some good news this week


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

JonasB said:


> I feel that there will be some good news this week


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Off the wall question...
Does anyone know if bronze will irritate the skin?? 
Just curious


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

erdani said:


> Off the wall question...
> Does anyone know if bronze will irritate the skin??
> Just curious


It does with some. Roland's watch has a SS caseback.


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

erdani said:


> Off the wall question...
> Does anyone know if bronze will irritate the skin??
> Just curious


I have an Armida A1 bronze, it doesn't irritate my skin, but it does turn it green where the bronze touches the skin. No big deal to me.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Apparently, some people's patience is irritated by bronze


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Heilong said:


> Apparently, some people's patience is irritated by bronze


Lol!!


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Funny Funny !!!!! ^^^^^^^^
:-}


----------



## watchhound00 (May 23, 2012)

Heilong said:


> Apparently, some people's patience is irritated by bronze


That is the best......!!


----------



## eyeam (Jun 26, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

I've ordered a black date ETA in the first batch but may be willing to give it up due to a change in personal circumstances  PM me.


----------



## gasterus (Feb 11, 2010)

PM send to Roland, regarding ETA of 2nd batch. I do hope he starts shipping out the first batch soon!


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

I really want one of these watches. I think I am going to wait until the first batch starts arriving before I order though..... Not because I don't think the watches will ever show up, but because I want to seem more wrist shots and read some reviews.


----------



## gasterus (Feb 11, 2010)

+1


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I held em. They rock.


----------



## gasterus (Feb 11, 2010)

poison said:


> I held em. They rock.


have you received it??


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

gasterus said:


> You have received it??


Some of us in the So Cal area have had the chance to see, and briefly wear. the prototypes.|>|>


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

:think: Hmmmm!!??



poison said:


> I held em. They rock.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

poison said:


> I held em. They rock.





gasterus said:


> have you received it??





erdani said:


> :think: Hmmmm!!??


Read post #248.


----------



## lancelotlink (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see some wrist shots on bigger wrists. I'm really digging it but afraid it may be a bit small on me with the short lug to lug distance.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

lancelotlink said:


> I can't wait to see some wrist shots on bigger wrists. I'm really digging it but afraid it may be a bit small on me with the short lug to lug distance.


Post #1173 has a photo of the Olivier on an 8.5" wrist.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> Here it is on an 8.5" wrist.


I don't know what it is, but when you leave links, it never goes to the appropriate place in the thread. There is not even a picture on the thread page you referenced.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I don't know what it is, but when you leave links, it never goes to the appropriate place in the thread. There is not even a picture on the thread page you referenced.


Really? Just clicked my link and it led me to the post I intended it to. I wanted to link to post #1173.

Here's the full link:

```
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/introducing-olivier-watches-olivier-bronze-diver-624455-14.html#post5167729
```


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> Really? Just clicked my link and it led me to the post I intended it to. I wanted to link to post #1173.
> 
> Here's the full link:
> 
> ...


Thanks... but it still takes me to postings on January 20th.

weird!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Thanks... but it still takes me to postings on January 20th.
> 
> weird!


Interesting... well that's kind of useless. I clicked on the post # and copied the URL it gave me. Works on just about every other forum I've been on.


----------



## SBC (Jul 31, 2011)

Still excited, Cant wait to see the final product. Hopefully its in my hands before the end of July. I have some fun ocean going plans around that time.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Thanks... but it still takes me to postings on January 20th.
> 
> weird!


Browsing on a smart phone perhaps? I recently noticed some misfires on a couple of links when clicking on the smartphone...but the link went where it was intended when clicking using a computer.


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

Who makes those vintage leather straps on the Olivier site? I want one in a 22mm for another watch. Anyone know?

24mm Vintage Style Leather - Honey | Olivier Watches


----------



## Emohawk01 (Feb 16, 2012)

stangken said:


> Who makes those vintage leather straps on the Olivier site? I want one in a 22mm for another watch. Anyone know?
> 
> 24mm Vintage Style Leather - Honey | Olivier Watches


I came across this on 'the bay' a while back which looks identical. You can see on the tag it says 'Enzo' so maybe that's a clue to the manufacturer. Hope this helps.

Panerai Style Calf Thick Leather Watch Strap 22mm | eBay


----------



## amdsmokem (Dec 20, 2011)

*Strap lengths*

Hi Roland:

What are the lengths of your straps?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Strap lengths*

Can anyone let me know the preferred method of strap length measurement? What lengths is everyone looking for, total length?



amdsmokem said:


> Hi Roland:
> 
> What are the lengths of your straps?


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Strap lengths*

I'd say using the standard method would be best: longer side/shorter(buckle)side in mm then width, also in mm.

For example: 130/80 24mm

Or if tapering: 130/80 24/22mm

etc


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Strap lengths*



strongergodzilla said:


> Can anyone let me know the preferred method of strap length measurement? What lengths is everyone looking for, total length?


Measure the tongue side and buckle side of the strap separately and in mm, excluding the buckle. General format for a strap's measurements would be: (length of tongue side in mm)/(length of buckle side in mm) (ie. the length I usually order my custom straps in is 130/80mm).


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Strap lengths*

Thanks guys for the lightning fast input!

The stock rubber strap measures 125/75, 24/22mm [taper]

The Vintage Leather PAM style straps measure 122/80, 24mm

and the sailclothe and other leather straps measure 115/75, 24/22mm [taper]

Factor in the 48mm lug-to-lug of the case, and I think nearly everyone will be good to go! Anyone wanting something bigger, of course the isofranes are fantastic, and LONG, and our zulu offerings will fit any wrist under the sun.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Strap lengths*

*SNIP*


strongergodzilla said:


> our zulu offerings will fit any wrist under the sun.


Any pictures of the zulus to show?


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Strap lengths*



strongergodzilla said:


> Thanks guys for the lightning fast input!
> 
> The stock rubber strap measures 125/75, 24/22mm [taper]
> 
> ...


Good to know. I think those sailclothe, etc straps that are 115/75 are too short for me. But those ISOfranes are SWEET...


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Strap lengths*

Roland,
I have an 8 inch wrist. Will your isofrane straps handle my wrist size?


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Strap lengths*



erdani said:


> Roland,
> I have an 8 inch wrist. Will your isofrane straps handle my wrist size?


On the Isofrane website it says that the straps will fit up to a 10 inch wrist.


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Strap lengths*

Thanks for info...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

LuvWatches14 said:


> On the Isofrane website it says that the straps will fit up to a 10 inch wrist.


Who the hell has a 10in wrist?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

poison said:


> Who the hell has a 10in wrist?


??? To fit over a diver's suit........................................


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

just going by what is says on the Isofrane specs.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

poison said:


> Who the hell has a 10in wrist?


This guy has a 12" wrist, so it's not that far fetched I suppose.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

poison said:


> Who the hell has a 10in wrist?


Andre the Giant had 11 inch wrists.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Strap lengths*



erdani said:


> Roland,
> I have an 8 inch wrist. Will your isofrane straps handle my wrist size?


My wrists are over 8" and I tried on an Olivier with an ISOfrane strap and it fit fine!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> This guy has a 12" wrist, so it's not that far fetched I suppose.


Wow.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

1st of July, where we at?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

JonasB said:


> 1st of July, where we at?


Posted in wrong forum.

Waiting on delivery on two different preordered watches, subsequently posted delivery update in wrong forum.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

^^^ What does that have to do with the Olivier Bronze Diver?


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> ^^^ What does that have to do with the Olivier Bronze Diver?


Is this a serious question?

I'll take your question at face value anyway. It looks like a none to subtle comparison between an already established micros way of communicating and managing customer expectations through the medium of new estimated dates (+ handling potential disappointment via the offer of incentives/sweeteners or an alternative colour dial) vs the the Olivier Bronze experience. I'm not sure the comparison is fair (but it may be, that's for his customers/us to decide).

> It might not be if the Margin on the Olivier is much smaller which would give Roland much less wiggle room
> It might not be reasonable to expect this level offer on a new micros first endeavour (although it may be worth it for future custom)
> This is Roland first run, no doubt he will be learning lessons and not makeing the same mistakes on release 2, if he has lots of sense he'll under promise and overdeliver on that one. Adding three months to the estimate should do it.

On the other hand I wouldn't be knocking back any freebies or free shipping, ultimately it's down to Roland to decide it this is required.

The release date was never set in stone, I'm in the second batch which Roland indicated (some time ago) would possibly released in July. I think its safe to say that's not overly likely now, but then no date was promised, I had just asked for an indication. I would hope that even if it means more delays that if Roland finds a quality issue even at this late stage release would be delayed further and the quality issue resolved as per the Halios example.

Very much looking forward to my Olivier Bronze.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Zenrag, no one cares what you have to say. They don't care in the halios thread, and I'm pretty sure no one cares here. Just stop.

Less posting, more lurking.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

Has any Olivier newsletters been sent out lately? I signed up on 5-29 but other than the Olivier confirmation, I have not seen any emails. I just wanted to make sure I had not missed them. 

Thanks


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

No newsletter lately. Last one, #4, was on April 16th.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

JonasB said:


> 1st of July, where we at?


Same as in June and May, in the dark with absolutely no idea when they will emerge from the shadows.


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Did I miss this, or was it the strap sizes?



strongergodzilla said:


> ...and you guys can expect one very big, and exciting update very soon.


----------



## davidwhitford (Feb 6, 2009)

Have one on pre-order - anybody got an update on final payment and status of completion/shipping? Dave Whitford


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

r6ckstar said:


> Did I miss this, or was it the strap sizes?


Its not the strap sizes, that was a separate question after.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

b-)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^ There's an IHOP joke in there somewhere (a little humour to ease the slowly building tension/impatience/anticipation)


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Texag0842 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys anyone interested in getting in on the group buy PM me. Id just like to get my 250$ deposit back however I paid for a custom strap which hasn't been sized or even made yet from SNPR straps (90$ value) which I would be willing to throw in for free.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

poison said:


> Zenrag, no one cares what you have to say. They don't care in the halios thread, and I'm pretty sure no one cares here. Just stop.
> 
> Less posting, more lurking.


Poison, everyone knows that you are an unapologetic friend of Roland's. You have posted here your many supportive comments. Actually my Halios post here was done in error. It should have been to another thread....

Before you flame me again, I know several that are wanting to back out of their Olivier purchases. July, august, September, even December. Roland does not even want to provide any delivery time frame.... He has not even stated it will be delivered by late summer.

My posting of Jason's update was truly an error of posting to the wrong thread.... But if you want to stoke the comparison in information delivery and an options over late delivery, thanks for helping out in delivering the message.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> *Roland does not even want to provide any delivery time frame*


*

He doesn't? How do you know this? Did you even stop to consider that it is not in his control, but the case manufacturer's control, who most likely had the same issue with other contracts, and is likely doing the very best they can to get this done?

I'd bet good money he DOES want to provide an estimated delivery date....when he can give an accurate one.

BTW, when you have to go back and edit every post you make, maybe you should consider wtf you're doing?*


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

poison said:


> He doesn't? How do you know this? Did you even stop to consider that _it is not in his control, but the case manufacturer's control_, who most likely had the same issue with other contracts, and is likely doing the very best they can to get this done?
> 
> I'd bet good money he DOES want to provide an estimated delivery date....when he can give an accurate one.
> 
> BTW, when you have to go back and edit every post you make, maybe you should consider wtf you're doing?


Poison: ur boring me.

I have had it. I am emailing Roland to state I am canceling my order.

He can keep my deposit. I can't honestly get any good feeling over wearing this watch given this situation. I am sure the market will be flooded after people take delivery in December.

So you won't have to worry about me posting here anymore.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Poison: ur boring me.
> 
> I have had it. I am emailing Roland to state I am canceling my order.
> 
> ...


Emailed Roland


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Emailed Roland


Can't we all just get along here? It is a forum after all and people who want to voice their opinions should be able to, specially in this case since there is a totally valid reason to question how things have developed in the past few weeks.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenrag said:


> Poison: ur boring me.
> 
> I have had it. I am emailing Roland to state I am canceling my order.
> 
> ...


you are the biggest emotional drama queen on the planet...seek help dude, get some meds


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

C'mon guys...


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

I want one. I'll wait till they get things ironed out.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

PS 
Did they ever make the 24mm Zulu straps with bronze hardware? Just curious. I read that and got excited. Thx.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't see the pics you posted. I'm on my iPhone.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Maximo said:


> PS
> Did they ever make the 24mm Zulu straps with bronze hardware? Just curious. I read that and got excited. Thx.


Roland is still working on it. Several pages back he said the first samples he got the nylon was top flimsy.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Maximo said:


> PS
> Did they ever make the 24mm Zulu straps with bronze hardware? Just curious. I read that and got excited. Thx.


IIRC the latest update on those was that they were still in development.



Maximo said:


> I can't see the pics you posted. I'm on my iPhone.


That because the post I'm guessing you're referring to is a spammer.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

^^
Thanks, guys.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

A lot of you will be getting this info in your email shortly! 

Hey Olivier Fans!

 The time has come to finally initiate the last step of the purchase process for the OLIVIER BRONZE DIVER!! Please let me start off by saying thank you so much for the patience you have all had in waiting for your own Olivier. There is absolutely nothing worse than having to wait, _especially_ for a WIS! I also know a lot of you are small business owners and know that the worst words you can hear are "I'm sorry, but there has been a problem and our first delivery dates for your product will be pushed _back_." It is one of the hardest parts of being a small business; many times your own products depend heavily on your manufacturing partners. When they have a problem, your business has a problem, and customers along the way are made to wait. A lot of you have been apart of other boutique watch orders and are well seasoned in the art of waiting, while others were understandably getting impatient. I was hesitant to give another delivery date until I had definitive information from the manufacture. This is our first release, and we definitely should have anticipated at least some delays and built that into our expected delivery dates. Again, thank you so much to all of you for your patience throughout. Many of you reached out and gave me advice based on your own experiences as small business owners or manufactures, all of which was absolutely invaluable. Thank you all very much.

 The best news though is that its finally time to finalize all of the orders. The cases will be arriving stateside in a matter of weeks, and assembly will begin. Over this next week, all of you first batch pre-order holders will be receiving the final invoices via PayPal as we generate them. It is critical that you please verify your shipping address details; if some fields were left blank, our ecommerce shop would seemingly replace your shipping addresses state with California by default. I've attached a picture here of a sample invoice, please be sure to double check and let me know if there are any errors. 










 Also, a lot of you have yet to mention a preference for the bronze buckle that you will get with your watch. Please be sure to note your preference on the memo, or email me your preference. You are welcome to pick from either 24mm and 22mm buckles in either Pre-V or Thumbnail styles. Please see the picture below if you are not sure of the difference:










 Second batch pre-order holders, the case manufacturer is now producing the cases for your orders and you will get updates as we get closer, at which point your invoices too will be sent out. 

 Other great news is that we finally have a quality supplier for the bronze Zulu straps. We are still working out the final details, and I ensure that Olivier fans will be excited about the collaboration we have in the works. Many of you have already finalized your strap preferences and have ordered accordingly. If you haven't, please do go ahead and purchase so that when the watches are assembled and ready to ship, we can include it in the same package. 

 Many of you local to Los Angeles asked if there was a chance of picking up your watches in person. I will be planning a Los Angeles release event that any and all are welcome to attend. If you do want to attend, please email me back before paying your invoice, you will not have to pay for shipping and I'll have your invoice adjusted accordingly. 

 One last time, thank you all so much for your support and patience throughout!

-Roland and all the rest @ Olivier Watches


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

^ The news we've all been waiting for! Great to hear and I can't wait!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Andrew!! I hope you can understand why I was hesitant to throw out a random date with nothing to back it up. Really appreciate your support man!



i1800collect said:


> ^ The news we've all been waiting for! Great to hear and I can't wait!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Thanks Andrew!! I hope you can understand why I was hesitant to throw out a random date with nothing to back it up. Really appreciate your support man!


I definitely understand - as the proverbial phrase goes: "This ain't my first rodeo!". :-d


----------



## Tvele (Nov 24, 2010)

Great news Roland and thanks for the update! 

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jxyijy
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Great news!!!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

Posted in wrong thread trying to multitask on my iPhone. Apologies


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Maximo said:


> I've been doing some research and I'm by no means a expert.
> The ones that were made originally were a mix of copper and zinc not copper and tin which gives you brass. The same brass used in the making of trumpets and saxophones.
> 
> How does brass compare to bronze as far a it's exposure to moisture and salt water? I know they develop a different patina and color over time but is that it?
> ...


There haven't been any "first ones" with Olivier, I think you are confusing the companies. Magrette, Helson and Benarus all had some issues with their bronze models initially I believe.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

^^
Your, right. I posted in the wrong thread. Apologies.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the update Roland! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

Long time coming. Lost my Magrette Bronze order so looking forward to my first Bronze.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update Roland... can't wait to get this watch and take pics of it next to my Helson SD .


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm officially bit by the bug. I keep coming back to look at this watch. I think for what you get it's the best value out in a Bronze diver. 

I keep picturing it on my wrist with different straps. That's bad! 

I know I'm late to the party but I'm ready to play. I want one! 

The Bronze Buckle Zulu is gonna be hot too!


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Maximo:
If you check out the last few pages, you'll see several ppl aren't willing to wait & have offered their place in line for the 1st batch. Heck, Zenrag (apparently) forfeited his deposit, so you might be able to commit to that for no money out of pocket. How sweet would that be??


----------



## Texag0842 (Apr 12, 2012)

Maximo said:


> I'm officially bit by the bug. I keep coming back to look at this watch. I think for what you get it's the best value out in a Bronze diver.
> 
> I keep picturing it on my wrist with different straps. That's bad!
> 
> ...


Max,

Im willing g to give my spot up for 200$ and throw in the 90$ SNPR strap which hasn't been produced yet. I want the watch and love it just had some issues come up that are causing me to switch gears.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

^^
Thanks, guys. 

Paying a $200 deposit doesn't bother me to get a spot. I just don't like the idea of paying the balance unless my watch is ready to ship once payment is received.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

As an FYI for everyone, since no ship date has been indicated, once payment has been completed, Olivier Watches must ship the watches within 30 days as stated by Federal law by the Federal Trade Commission. So watches will be in our hands really soon I think! Crossing my fingers...

Here is what they say,


*The Mail or Telephone Order Merchandise Rule*

This rule covers merchandise you order by mail, telephone, computer and fax. It requires merchants to have a reasonable basis for claiming they can ship an order within a certain time.
Ship Dates

By law, a merchant should ship your order within the time stated in its ads or over the phone. If the merchant doesn't promise a time, you can expect it to ship your order within 30 days.
The shipment "clock" begins when the merchant receives a "properly completed order." That includes your name, address and payment (check, money order or authorization to charge an existing credit account - whether the account is debited at that time or not).
If the merchant doesn't promise a shipping time and you are applying for credit to pay for your purchase, the merchant has an additional 20 days (50 days total) to establish the account and ship the merchandise.
DelaysIf the merchant is unable to ship within the promised time, it must notify you by mail, telephone, or email, give a revised shipping date and give you the chance to cancel for a full refund or accept the new shipping date. The merchant also must give you some way to exercise the cancellation option for free, for example, by supplying a prepaid reply card or staffing a toll-free telephone number.


If you ignore the option notice, and the delay is 30 days or less, it's assumed that you accept the delay and are willing to wait for the merchandise.
If you do not respond - and the delay is more than 30 days - the order must be canceled by the 30th day of the delay period and a full refund issued promptly.
If the merchant can't meet the revised shipping date, it must notify you again by mail, email or telephone and give you a new shipping date or cancel your order and give you a refund.


The order will be canceled and a refund issued promptly unless you indicate by the revised shipping date that you are willing to wait.
If you do not respond at all to the second notice, it's assumed that you are not willing to wait, and a full refund must be issued promptly.
RefundsIf you authorized a charge to your credit card account, the merchant must credit the account within one billing cycle - not give credit toward another purchase. If you pay by cash, check or money order, the merchant must mail you a refund within seven working days.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Geez, for me watches are a fun hobby, and this is my first mirco watch. Seems a bit premature to be quoting legal text at this point in the game.... don't you think? From what I gather, Roland is as excited about this as we are, and can only imagine how he feels seeing such scheiße... 

Keeping cool...

Cheers


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Talk about jumping the gun.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think he was trying to be nasty -- he seems to think that a request for payment means the watches will arrive in 30 days. It does not. It only means that you can cancel your order if you don't want to wait past 30 days.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm all for supporting small business, and I'm also very fair minded. I have corresponded with Roland, and my personal feeling is that the product will be delivered in due course, and be well received.

What needs to be kept in mind is that he is taking MONEY for a product, and as such is subject to expectations and obligations that are a contract with his customers. I think the post above on online purchase requirements is interesting and relevant.

While I personally don't think that a public forum is the place for customer service inquiries and response, it's a grey area, as this forum has been actively used by the SELLER to promote and sell his product.

I'm at a loss to figure out the white knight mentality by some forum members anytime anything negative is floated about a BUSINESS TRANSACTION of which they have no vested interest other than their own personal purchase.

There are no two ways about it, delivery dates were floated early on, and not met. Some members may have issue with it and have used the forum to voice their concern. They should not be the subject of criticism, or scolding for their questions. They have as much merit, as " can't wait for the watch" or "looks great".

My 2 cents, and I have my fire extinguisher ready ; )


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Roland has been very clear as to what's going on, that's we are all waiting on the case manufacturer for a very specific reason, and we are merely days past the ORIGINAL proposed release/ship date. Quoting legal jargon in the forum is what? A veiled threat? 

Again, every single person here knew what they were buying when they placed their deposit. Pretending otherwise is just rude, and dishonest.


----------



## Jake_E (Jun 26, 2012)

I missed out on the first batch (deployed at the time), but have a watch reserved in the second batch - blue dial ETA. 

Regardless of when it finally comes, it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

thsiao said:


> As an FYI for everyone, since no ship date has been indicated, once payment has been completed, Olivier Watches must ship the watches within 30 days as stated by Federal law by the Federal Trade Commission.


Or what? Someone's going to report Olivier to the FTC? WTF?


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

You really need to get off your high horse, quoting that 'legal jargon' is no different than a speed limit sign on an interstate simply reminding everyone of the rules of the road. He's just sharing it with the rest of us that may not have known, and I for one appreciate the information.

You may be more than happy with how things are unfolding and have every right to feel that way, just as much as anyone else would have the right to be unsatisfied. I for one still am excited to get the watch, but telling us that full payments are due and only stating that the cases will be to him in a matter of weeks? Give us an estimated date of arrival for the cases, an estimated assembly period, and an estimated time for boxing and shipping.



poison said:


> Roland has been very clear as to what's going on, that's we are all waiting on the case manufacturer for a very specific reason, and we are merely days past the ORIGINAL proposed release/ship date. Quoting legal jargon in the forum is what? A veiled threat?
> 
> Again, every single person here knew what they were buying when they placed their deposit. Pretending otherwise is just rude, and dishonest.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

Tensions in here right now are very thick, so let me start this off by saying Happy 4th of July to all of you US based WIS!



r6ckstar said:


> You may be more than happy with how things are unfolding and have every right to feel that way, just as much as anyone else would have the right to be unsatisfied. I for one still am excited to get the watch, but telling us that full payments are due and only stating that the cases will be to him in a matter of weeks? Give us an estimated date of arrival for the cases, an estimated assembly period, and an estimated time for boxing and shipping.


r6ckstar, you raise a great point.

A lot of you know that I have begun to prepare everyones watch packages, so that time between case arrival and assembly, testing, boxing and shipping is minimal. Sending out the invoices is the best way for me to do this, it gives everyone a chance to look over their order, give me any last changes, or tell me A-OK! Some of you guys also need to populate the watch fund, with for some having payday this friday, others the next. Getting the orders confirmed will let me make sure to that I have enough of the various strap choices on hand, especially ISOfranes, as these items are all special ordered. I also need to make sure that everyones buckle choices are accounted for and on hand, especially if all of the sudden 95 percent of you want 22mm thumbnails, etc. When its all said and done, people will likely start to see these ship out around the beginning of August. You can see why getting everyones order absolutely confirmed and dialed in is critical, we really are down to it now. Any of you small business owners who send out custom invoices on the regular know just how _painfully slow_ the process is in and of itself.


----------



## Jake_E (Jun 26, 2012)

Actually, anyone know of a blue leather (or cloth) with orange stitching strap out there? I think it would look sick with the blue dial and bronze case, but didn't see anything like that in the thread so far.


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

You might try Bradystraps.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

tgerno said:


> You might try Bradystraps.


Excellent suggestion tgerno!

@Jake_E , bradystraps indeed has just what youre looking for [or at least pretty close!] : Blue Sailcloth Strap with Orange Stitching


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

92degrees said:


> I don't think he was trying to be nasty -- he seems to think that a request for payment means the watches will arrive in 30 days. It does not. It only means that you can cancel your order if you don't want to wait past 30 days.


Guys... I wasn't trying to be a smart ass about anything. All I am saying is that if invoices are going out, then we should legally expect them within a month. And now that Roland has confirmed that they will start shipping beginning of August, then it looks like everything is on track.

I like many here, have and still am a huge fan of the Olivier watch. We actually met Roland in person and between my friend and my cousin we have 3 Oliviers on deposit from the first batch. I too believe that Roland seems to be a great guy and everything, but with the delay and past silence, I did admitedly started to get impatient and worried. Perhaps nobody here has had a bad experience before, but I have and the last time I was burned in a group buy delay after delay is what happened before we all realized we got scammed. So perhaps that is why I get worried... Obviously I do never thought that Roland was going to scam us, but the uneasy feel from delays was haunting me again.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

thsiao said:


> Guys... All I am saying is that if invoices are going out, then we should legally expect them within a month. And now that Roland has confirmed that they will start shipping beginning of August, then it looks like everything is on track.


Actually, he said "around the beginning of August."


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

thsiao said:


> Guys... I wasn't trying to be a smart ass about anything. All I am saying is that if invoices are going out, then we should legally expect them within a month. And now that Roland has confirmed that they will start shipping beginning of August, then it looks like everything is on track.
> 
> I like many here, have and still am a huge fan of the Olivier watch. We actually met Roland in person and between my friend and my cousin we have 3 Oliviers on deposit from the first batch. I too believe that Roland seems to be a great guy and everything, but with the delay and past silence, I did admitedly started to get impatient and worried. Perhaps nobody here has had a bad experience before, but I have and the last time I was burned in a group buy delay after delay is what happened before we all realized we got scammed. So perhaps that is why I get worried... Obviously I do never thought that Roland was going to scam us, but the uneasy feel from delays was haunting me again.


They will come with they come, that's the nature of thing. Every micro ships way late. When I bought my Tourby diver in April they had a shipping estimate of 4 weeks and now it's July and it will still be a couple more weeks. Who cares??

Everyone is jumping on Roland because he's a first time watchmaker it's so ridiculous.


----------



## kermithefrench (Mar 1, 2012)

My quick 2 cents... I first saw a post here about Olivier in December or so and thought it looked great, put down a deposit and waited.
This is the same feeling most of you probably experienced; on top of that when I had a question for Olivier, he responded promptly and sounded super excited.
Sure I thought about forfeiting my deposit (even got myself a speedmaster!), but I didn't just because in the end, delays happen, life isn't always an easy shot. .... happens
I don't want to say I expected the delay, rather that I was anticipating a late delivery.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

In a year or two, when we're all working on various degrees of patina, a delay of a month or two will seem pretty trivial. I feel for the few ppl who had diving trips etc scheduled & were hoping for their brand new bronze in time for their plans. Still, I think when we all get our watches, we'll be pretty excited. Just a little perspective here,,,it's a watch, not a kidney. Which is nice, cause I might need to sell one of mine to fund Roland's next design.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Let's get back to excited, happy anticipation? We know Roland is DYING to get these in our grubby hands, and you know what?

*I can't freaking wait!*

​


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^ Well said.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

This is what we need to lighten the feeling around here...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

who likes the black bezel better? Am I alone?


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

poison said:


> who likes the black bezel better? Am I alone?


I'm figuring mine will be black bezel 90% of the time.

Anyone have thoughts on having the bronze bezel lumed? Would it be cheesy?


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

poison said:


> who likes the black bezel better? Am I alone?


The black bezel really stands out for sure, but that wrist shot with the bronze bezel looks fantastic too. Choices...choices.... 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Bronze bezel for me.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

floydfan33 said:


> I'm figuring mine will be black bezel 90% of the time.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on having the bronze bezel lumed? Would it be cheesy?


No way, I want to do that.


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad to see a positive outlook is returning to this thread. As people were getting antsy and negative I have been getting more and more excited. Scouring this thread for all the pictures imagining the different strape/bezel combinations I will have. I'm so pumped for this watch!! The icing on the cake for me will be if the watch releases at a time when I can make it down to LA for the release event. Please keep us updated for that event, I will travel if I have enough advanced notice. 

Black bezel for sure poison, I decided when I put in my order that the black face/black bezel just popped more than the bronze bezel. But a chocolate leather strap and bronze bezel could also be teh sex. My only concern with the bronze bezel is not having the same patina as the case if it isn't worn as often. 

So V buckle? Or thumbnail? I'm going V.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, I have the same question in my mind about the bezel: if I put the black one on first, will it look weird if I put the bronze on a month later, as far as difference in patina? Perhaps best to wear the bronze first so they both get a bit darker.

Pre V for me!


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

I always prefer black bezels on SS watches. But for bronze divers, I prefer the bronze bezel.

I love the look on Isophrane, but I'm afraid it will be too long on my 6.5" wrist... Roland, do I recall correctly that you also have a 6.5" wrist? If yes, do you find the Isophrane too long?


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

poison said:


> ...
> Pre V for me!


Me too!


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

poison said:


> Yeah, I have the same question in my mind about the bezel: if I put the black one on first, will it look weird if I put the bronze on a month later, as far as difference in patina? Perhaps best to wear the bronze first so they both get a bit darker.
> 
> Pre V for me!


I had the same opinion, but I assume it will take awhile for the patina to show. I guess we will all figure it out along the way 

+1 Pre V

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

poison said:


> ....
> 
> Pre V for me!


Bronze bezel 70%, Pre-V, Tumbnail *and* Isofrane buckle 

( finally back too the good stuff)


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Submarin3r said:


> I always prefer black bezels on SS watches. But for bronze divers, I prefer the bronze bezel.
> 
> I love the look on Isophrane, but I'm afraid it will be too long on my 6.5" wrist... Roland, do I recall correctly that you also have a 6.5" wrist? If yes, do you find the Isophrane too long?


My wrist is smaller than 6.5" and as you can see from the pic, the ISOfrane does fit... but the tail is quite long.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Was initially thinking I'd go with the black bezel most of the time. But the further along we go, the more I'm thinking I'll wear the bronze bezel mostly.

Wish I was on the west coast - I'd love to go to the LA release.


--- from my iPad


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

I really wanted a brown dial but now I'm thinking it won't go with the black bezel as well as a black dial would.....thoughts? Although I might use the bronze bezel more often anyways...


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

wirelessness said:


> I really wanted a brown dial but now I'm thinking it won't go with the black bezel as well as a black dial would.....thoughts? Although I might use the bronze bezel more often anyways...


I think brown dial would still be OK with black bezel because depending on the angle, the contrast will not be that severe. But brown dial would look killer with bronze bezel.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

thsiao said:


> My wrist is smaller than 6.5" and as you can see from the pic, the ISOfrane does fit... but the tail is quite long.


Thanks! Do you remember if you had to insert the tang on the last notch? Or second last?


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think my initial preference will be the black bezel. However, once the bronze bezel has patina, my preference may just change......


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone got a source for lume goop, and a writeup on how to apply it to the bezel?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Submarin3r said:


> Thanks! Do you remember if you had to insert the tang on the last notch? Or second last?


I don't really remember but I don't think it was on the last hole...


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

thsiao said:


> I don't really remember but I don't think it was on the last hole...


Thanks!


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

I want the brown dial and I'll use the bronze bezel the most. PreV and Thumbnail for me along with some killer Zulu straps!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Elizabeth370 said:


> Congrats, Roland! You've combined retro styling with a bronze case - two of the hottest things going right now in the microbrand biz. I'm sure you'll do well with this one.


Um, isn't this an exact copy of the comment on the first page of this thread? :-s

Edit: Annnnnd now the comment is gone. Weird.


----------



## watchhound00 (May 23, 2012)

I did the ETA, Blue Dial and will use the black bezel. I love the look of the blue.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll have the black bezel and the black dial on Olivier #1 and the bronze bezel and blue dial on Olivier #2.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Whoa, two!! Nice!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I got the black dial because I figured it would go well with the black Isofrane. Waiting for the second batch will be hard!


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going with the bronze bezel With my blue dial. Both straps I will use are blue, and I don't think I'd like the look of the back with all the blue. It would be awesome to have a blue bezel option as I think the combination of the blue and bronze looks awesome.


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone have more details on the planned Bronze Zulu straps? Are these going to be available on release? Is it going to be leather? Are they also coming from snprstrap?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Zulu's are nylon, and he hinted earlier that crown and buckle had a good product.


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Everything I am reading is very nice, very impressive.Great pictures, website, but no reviews, no one has owned one as far as I can tell. Furthermore , Nothing has told me if I will be getting a watch this year, next year or never. I received a note that told me my deposit was received. No other information was offered. That is not such a great business strategy since most businesses survive on Customer relationships and Service and COMMUNICATION .There is NO phone number available. No address available. How does that look to the average buyer that just sent , in my case, $243 , for a watch that as far as I know, nobody has ever seen or worn yet. Is that a little strange? I took a gamble . Then I read that no one has a watch yet ? There are no NEW communications that I see.Everything I see is from 2011 or early 2012....There is no street address in Redondo Beachj, no business listing among other businesses.... this guy could be in Bermuda with our money laughing his ass off.
> 
> If I can get 50,000 orders at $200. a piece that would be quite nice but in my experience, that would not begin to pay the expenses needed to produce this watch....So to instill some confidence, don't you think it would be a great idea to return an e-mail saying , "Thanks for sending the money, we're hoping to get your watch to you before the 30 tenth of Juvember 2045." I don't think that asking for some communication and response in reference to a $650. item is asking a lot. Not that Rolex would be any better but at least i can BUY a Rolex somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Pjerome said:


> strongergodzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I am reading is very nice, very impressive.Great pictures, website, but no reviews, no one has owned one as far as I can tell. Furthermore , Nothing has told me if I will be getting a watch this year, next year or never. I received a note that told me my deposit was received. No other information was offered. That is not such a great business idea since most businesses survive on Customer relationships .There is NO phone number available. No address available. How does that look to the average buyer that just sent , in my case, $243 , for a watch that as far as I know, nobody has ever seen or worn yet. Is that a little strange?
> ...


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

I called Crown and Buckle and they are in fact working on a Bronze Zulu strap. It's 'month or two out' though. Yes it would be nylon.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Lol, Pjerome, more reading, less blah. It's called a PREorder for a reason. Read before you click 'buy' not after.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

Pjerome said:


> strongergodzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I am reading is very nice, very impressive.Great pictures, website, but no reviews, no one has owned one as far as I can tell. Furthermore , Nothing has told me if I will be getting a watch this year, next year or never. I received a note that told me my deposit was received. No other information was offered. That is not such a great business strategy since most businesses survive on Customer relationships and Service and COMMUNICATION .There is NO phone number available. No address available. How does that look to the average buyer that just sent , in my case, $243 , for a watch that as far as I know, nobody has ever seen or worn yet. Is that a little strange? I took a gamble . Then I read that no one has a watch yet ? There are no NEW communications that I see.Everything I see is from 2011 or early 2012....There is no street address in Redondo Beachj, no business listing among other businesses.... this guy could be in Bermuda with our money laughing his ass off.
> ...


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

Mr Rick said:


> Pjerome said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen them, I've worn them, I liked them. and I ordered two of them.
> ...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Where's the 'sh!tcan a trol', er, I mean 'report post' button?


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

^^^
Jeez. If you want your money back just have your credit card reverse the charges. It's not rocket science.


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

I did just call Crown and Buckle and confirmed they are working on a Bronze Nato. Also, snprstrap is making straps for them. Seems like an awful lot of people have been duped...

Edit: I was being sarcastic. I meant this to confirm that these other well respected people trust Roland. And so do I.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

wirelessness said:


> ^^^
> Jeez. If you want your money back just have your credit card reverse the charges. It's not rocket science.


Nah, man, he's the super secret eSleuth, who, after 101 pages here discovered that the ancient and time honored tradition of :nervousglance: _the presale_ is actually an elaborate scheme run by the illuminati. The lone diver on the back? Not a lone diver at all, but a depiction of a customer being drawn into the tortuous depths of the ponzi scheme. It is, in fact, a warning, to those with minds open enough to take heed.


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

poison said:


> Lol, Pjerome, more reading, less blah. It's called a PREorder for a reason. Read before you click 'buy' not after.


Poison,
I understand what you are saying and i'm not putting him or the company down. I simply have concerns. I did all the reading I could find BEFORE I ordered and I'm not upset that I ordered.I'm just wanting to get more info. I spoke to watchmakers and sales people that looked at it and raved about the look and the specs...so I ordered....
Unfortunately, No one in Redondo Beach knows or ever heard of them. A Redondo Beach watch store said he's probably a Private label with an office there, and makes them one run at a time after so many orders come in , not en mass. I think he got so many orders that maybe he was overwhelmed and couldn't get them made quickly enough.

Probably made somewhere in Asia with the movements that you pick. If it is well done than that would be amazing for the price. The dial is stamped with his logo and it might be similar to a citizen or other like that with some nicer case parts. ...Maybe like the better rep factories do..There are $600. and more Replica watches out there.

Some make Gen watches branded with other names...in the same factories that make the "Rolex" and other Replicas. This I know for certain because one friend of mine here, in the States, is Chinese,and a dealer, and has been to the factories several times. He saw them making the Reps with the other label gens for European and Asian consumption, alongside of the Replicas. Sometimes they even make a gen and label it as a Rolex or other look alike because they are so close. You might get a gen 2836-2 in a replica. Or other gen parts.

It doesn't matter..All of these things are just unimportant as long as Olivier comes through. He would do well to COMMUNICATE even in a mass mailing or promo though. Buyer confidence is very important. I can stand to lose $200. gambling, but some people may not be that thrilled. All my concerns will be put to rest as soon as I hear from them. Then I will be asked to commit the remainder of money. Of course the fact that he accepts Paypal might be a great thing as they apparently are fairly protective.
I am as excited as anyone else to get this watch that may be of superb quality. This fella Roland could have figured out how to do it right and as I said...I'd apologize to him in a second if anything I questioned was outrageous. You know as well as I do that we all are thinking the same thing. When we get our watches we will all be giving him accolades as we do and he will prosper and we will all be happy. This is supposed to be fun for everyone...Not Stressful.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

wirelessness said:


> I did just call Crown and Buckle and confirmed they are working on a Bronze Nato. Also, snprstrap is making straps for them. Seems like an awful lot of people have been duped.


duped how??


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Pjerome said:


> Poison,
> I understand what you are saying and i'm not putting him or the company down. I simply have concerns. I did all the reading I could find BEFORE I ordered


No, you did not. The first post in this thread answers 90% of your questions. The ones not answered are in the rest of the thread.



> and I'm not upset that I ordered.I'm just wanting to get more info. I spoke to watchmakers and sales people that looked at it and raved about the look and the specs...so I ordered....


So you took the time to consult with 'watchmakers and salespeople', but not read this here thread, the origin of it all? Gotcha.



> Unfortunately, No one in Redondo Beach knows or ever heard of them. A Redondo Beach watch store said he's probably a Private label with an office there, and makes them one run at a time after so many orders come in , not en mass. I think he got so many orders that maybe he was overwhelmed and couldn't get them made quickly enough.


Wrong. Read this thread.



> Probably made somewhere in Asia with the movements that you pick. If it is well done than that would be amazing for the price. The dial is stamped with his logo and it might be similar to a citizen or other like that with some nicer case parts. ...Maybe like the better rep factories do..There are $600. and more Replica watches out there.


Nope. Read the thread.



> Some make Gen watches branded with other names...in the same factories that make the "Rolex" and other Replicas. This I know for certain because one friend of mine here, in the States, is Chinese,and a dealer, and has been to the factories several times. He saw them making the Reps with the other label gens for European and Asian consumption, alongside of the Replicas. Sometimes they even make a gen and label it as a Rolex or other look alike because they are so close. You might get a gen 2836-2 in a replica. Or other gen parts.
> 
> It doesn't matter..All of these things are just unimportant as long as Olivier comes through.


Then why are you going into such detail about them?



> He would do well to COMMUNICATE even in a mass mailing or promo though.


He has, and does. But if you read the thread, you'd know that.

[Buyer confidence is very important. I can stand to lose $200. gambling, but some people may not be that thrilled. All my concerns will be put to rest as soon as I hear from them. Then I will be asked to commit the remainder of money. Of course the fact that he accepts Paypal might be a great thing as they apparently are fairly protective.
I am as excited as anyone else to get this watch that may be of superb quality. This fella Roland could have figured out how to do it right and as I said...I'd apologize to him in a second if anything I questioned was outrageous. [/quote]



> You know as well as I do that we all are thinking the same thing.


No, we are not.



> When we get our watches we will all be giving him accolades as we do and he will prosper and we will all be happy. This is supposed to be fun for everyone...Not Stressful.


You should've stuck to pm's, broski, like you said you were going to.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I wonder what effect my insane levels of sweat when running will have on these?


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> [Rant] Yes, there was much promise with Roland in getting appropriate communication out for this new watch launch. What has really created problems are the following issues:
> 
> 1) probably overwhelming success of the orders. Roland being a small shop just can't keep up.
> 
> ...


I just wrote practically the same letter and was criticized by others. I think buyers deserve a little info for the money down....No communication is bad business..Whatever I read is all the same rhetoric...no facts , no dates, no phone, no address...All of a sudden there's none. I'm not a little kid and i'm not Fascinated by the watch..It's a watch...It's nice...but if it doesn't have a reputable company behind it what good is it? Like dealing with some unknown Chinese replica factory...C'mon. All I asked is to tell me when to expect delivery and all I get is the runaround and no replies. The Redondo Chamber Of Commerce never heard of Olivier watches or Roland...Trust me I checked it out when I got no response from my e-mails. Just because someone on here in 2011 did some promotion , everyone is impressed. I wanna hear from the actual people that own these watches already and you can e-me at [email protected]. That will be a good thing...I think.My daughter is an artist and designs websites...she could do a perfect job ...she's 16....Where are all the people that are wearing these great watches? Let's hear from them okay ?


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

wirelessness said:


> I did just call Crown and Buckle and confirmed they are working on a Bronze Nato. Also, snprstrap is making straps for them. Seems like an awful lot of people have been duped...
> 
> Edit: I was being sarcastic. I meant this to confirm that these other well respected people trust Roland. And so do I.





dmckean44 said:


> duped how??


I edit my original post because it was not clear. Sorry. I don't think anyone is being duped except for a few conspiracy nuts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

Poison.....Didn't you say you ordered two watches ? Do you like them as much as you thought you would ? Have you used them yet to do any dives? I would be very interested to know how they are....Which straps are you using?


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Let me get this straight... You didn't get a response in 3 days over a holiday week when a lot of people are out of town or on vacation so you called the number for the Redondo Chamber of Commerce to look up Roland's info and when they didn't give it to you, you just assumed he's scamming everyone or running a scheme out of some Chinese knock-off sweatshop? Really? Do you honestly not have anything better to do? If you're looking for updates, did you make sure to tick the box on Olivier's website to get the email updates? He just sent one out a couple of days ago.

Settle down pal.


----------



## RHnsly88 (Jun 11, 2011)

Apparently you have not read any of the info in this thread. They have not shipped yet, and if you would read the thread you would understand this! Stop trolling!!!


Pjerome said:


> Poison.....Didn't you say you ordered two watches ? Do you like them as much as you thought you would ? Have you used them yet to do any dives? I would be very interested to know how they are....Which straps are you using?


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Here we go again..... LOL


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

My friend,
I read all the information and I read all the simplistic posts. You have once again demonstrated exactly what I am trying to say. Vague info has been delivered again....and that's the only thing delivered. AND , from what I have read...aren't they still talking about the First Run of production and not the second ? Some of the posts seem like they were written by teenagers although I don't believe many teens can drop even this kind of money on a watch , normally. 

I do admire the fact that most here are so tolerant and so patient, and I myself would like to feel the same way but I continue to read the posts that are really telling us very little . I do feel some anxiety if I have to wait another six months for this watch and just receive a bunch of promises...as opposed to a normal, fact filled message from a Grown up in authority specifying what the status of production and shipment is on Batch number two of these watches.I suppose being from the uptight East Coast , I don't understand the business ethic and the layed back California way of doing business. After reading the posts, I feel more like the business end of the company is being run by Gilligan and the Captain, who have some great ideas but are having difficulty getting them off the island. Let's hope that this watch lasts longer than a "3 hour tour."...and the delivery time frame is shorter than the Show lasted. It took 20 years for the Coast Guard to find The Minnow.


----------



## RHnsly88 (Jun 11, 2011)

If you have in fact read the post from Roland you would already know that the cases for batch 2 are being produced as we speak.


Pjerome said:


> My friend,
> I read all the information and I read all the simplistic posts. You have once again demonstrated exactly what I am trying to say. Vague info has been delivered again....and that's the only thing delivered. AND , from what I have read...aren't they still talking about the First Run of production and not the second ? Some of the posts seem like they were written by teenagers although I don't believe many teens can drop even this kind of money on a watch , normally.
> 
> I do admire the fact that most here are so tolerant and so patient, and I myself would like to feel the same way but I continue to read the posts that are really telling us very little . I do feel some anxiety if I have to wait another six months for this watch and just receive a bunch of promises...as opposed to a normal, fact filled message from a Grown up in authority specifying what the status of production and shipment is on Batch number two of these watches.I suppose being from the uptight East Coast , I don't understand the business ethic and the layed back California way of doing business. After reading the posts, I feel more like the business end of the company is being run by Gilligan and the Captain, who have some great ideas but are having difficulty getting them off the island. Let's hope that this watch lasts longer than a "3 hour tour."...and the delivery time frame is shorter than the Show lasted. It took 20 years for the Coast Guard to find The Minnow.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

This is a warning to everyone participating in the back and forth that's going on in this thread. If you have issues with the company, take them up with the company directly. Flaming each other here is not going to resolve anything, and it's a violation of our rules. If it continues, we'll be forced to start handing out bans, because this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Ahhh, there she is on my wrist. Come to papa!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

wirelessness said:


> I did just call Crown and Buckle and confirmed they are working on a Bronze Nato. Also, snprstrap is making straps for them. Seems like an awful lot of people have been duped...
> 
> Edit: I was being sarcastic. I meant this to confirm that these other well respected people trust Roland. And so do I.


Wait a minute...let me clear this up real quick. I do not make straps for Oliver watches. I have been contacted by future owners of Oliver watches an came up with a design that would compliment the watch. I am not affiliated with Roland or Oliver watches at all.
I also do not make straps for Crown and Buckle. I have a friendly working relationship with Thomas at Crown and Buckle though.
I am an independent custom watch strap maker. I have made straps for many watch companies as a one time promo piece but that is all.

Thanks all.


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

poison said:


> Ahhh, there she is on my wrist. Come to papa!


How was the weight of the watch? What size wrist do you have? Looking great!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

So many Fanboys and so many Negative Nancy's. I'm not sure how there is this much to talk about (size of thread) for something that has yet to land. Fanboys should chill and negative nancys should understand what they signed up for. I've read the name calling, since edited. I've read the whole thread since beginning. Roland WILL come through. Hopefully, a new HAPPY thread of "let's see that patina!" will put this beat horse thread to bed.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

broct said:


> How was the weight of the watch? What size wrist do you have? Looking great!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


She's weighty! The one on my left wrist is a Momentum Deep 6, 48mm, and the Olivier felt beefier (not just weight, but solid, like a piece of billet). My wrists are 7.25 or so, but very flat, so they look a bit bigger than they are.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

I just ordered the black ISO strap. What was your impression on the fit and feel?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a link to my review:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/olivier-bronze-diver-639521.html


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

wirelessness said:


> Sorry for the confusion.


No biggie. Just thought I would drop a line. I'm really looking forward to the release on these.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Some of the suggestions being made as of late are getting pretty out there... I'm a redondo beach native, 2nd generation. I've lived here my entire life, save for when I moved 18 miles north to attend UCLA. If you ask anyone in a city of 65,000 if they know some random other person, its pretty doubtful they'll say yes. Like you said, im not at the level of Patek or Rolex, just a micro nearly to their first release, and why 1 watchmaker in the city might know who I am or about our watches is beyond me. We aren't that famous yet! My family have had a business here for over 30 years, and its under that business that Olivier operates. We dont have a street address because we dont have a retail operation, we dont do walk in sales just yet. You'll often find a P.O Box on other micro brands sites, if an address at all. Most operate the same way we do, their facilities are just for assembly and test and dont have a retail operation in place what-so-ever.

Did some of you think that I was flying in from my _chinese_ sweatshop in _bermuda_ [interesting combination of geography that was suggested a few pages back] every time I meet up with people to show them the divers? :-d

I didn't think i'd ever have to put up a picture like THIS up:










Cant say that my diploma didnt come in handy now |>


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Ignore the trolls, Roland. They have nothing else to do, and this is their sport

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, yes, but do you have a birth certificate that shows you were really born in Hawaii?:-d:roll:b-)


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

For every whinger here I guess there's 50 of us who are happy to sit back, because it will be done when it is done. If you need a watch NOW, or your finances don't let you take a bet that a new guy will come through, go down to K-Mart and get a Timex. This is fun to see a new guy do something awesome, and buy into it. Now be nice to Roland so that he'll grace us with some future cool watches.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Mr Rick said:


> Yes, yes, but do you have a birth certificate that shows you were really born in Hawaii?:-d:roll:b-)


But where was he conceived!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## RHnsly88 (Jun 11, 2011)

lol!!!


Mr Rick said:


> Yes, yes, but do you have a birth certificate that shows you were really born in Hawaii?:-d:roll:b-)


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

The Olivier birther movement.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

What if Roland is really just an alien trying to scam us humans?


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

And the black helicopters...don't forget the black helicopters. 
Wow......just wow. This thread has taken so many bizarre turns, I need a GPS just to get back to the interwebz.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I've designed some very effective tin hats. I'm taking pre-orders for those that are interested.:-d


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

In Norway we have a movie called Trollhunter. Check it out


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

strongergodzilla said:


>


Am I the only one who got more excited about receiving their watch after seeing this picture? :-!


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Feyd said:


> Am I the only one who got more excited about receiving their watch after seeing this picture? :-!


No, I see some patina coming on and I am so excited about this watch. I am planning long days at the beach in the beginning of august


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)

Everything is ready for the arrival of this watch.
A nice leather strap and a box of "Liver of sulphur" is waiting here.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

JonasB said:


> In Norway we have a movie called Trollhunter. Check it out


Lol, seen it. Cool movie!


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

broct said:


> How was the weight of the watch? What size wrist do you have? Looking great!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


The weight was fine! Although, I have (and frequently wear) several tungsten-carbide watches, which are heavier, so maybe I'm not the best person to ask...


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Some of the suggestions being made as of late are getting pretty out there... I'm a redondo beach native, 2nd generation. I've lived here my entire life, save for when I moved 18 miles north to attend UCLA. If you ask anyone in a city of 65,000 if they know some random other person, its pretty doubtful they'll say yes. Like you said, im not at the level of Patek or Rolex, just a micro nearly to their first release, and why 1 watchmaker in the city might know who I am or about our watches is beyond me. We aren't that famous yet! My family have had a business here for over 30 years, and its under that business that Olivier operates. We dont have a street address because we dont have a retail operation, we dont do walk in sales just yet. You'll often find a P.O Box on other micro brands sites, if an address at all. Most operate the same way we do, their facilities are just for assembly and test and dont have a retail operation in place what-so-ever.
> 
> Did some of you think that I was flying in from my _chinese_ sweatshop in _bermuda_ [interesting combination of geography that was suggested a few pages back] every time I meet up with people to show them the divers? :-d
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's a handier diploma than the UCLA one. :-d:-d:-d

(I find it ironic, for some reason, that I grew up about 15 miles from Bucks County, PA, and now live about 15 miles from Redondo Beach)


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Feyd said:


> Am I the only one who got more excited about receiving their watch after seeing this picture? :-!


You're definitely not the only one. That's great pic of some incredible looking watches.
Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-!


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Quick questions regarding the buckles:

1) Does the 24mm rubber strap that comes with the watches taper to 22mm at the buckle or stay at 24mm?

2) Is the Thumbnail buckle the one that is straight across vs. curved?

Thanks.
John


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

JohnM said:


> Quick questions regarding the buckles:
> 
> 1) Does the 24mm rubber strap that comes with the watches taper to 22mm at the buckle or stay at 24mm?
> 
> ...


1) Taper
2) Curved


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks dmckean! I'm going to go with Pre-V.

John


----------



## watchhound00 (May 23, 2012)

Pjerome said:


> strongergodzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I am reading is very nice, very impressive.Great pictures, website, but no reviews, no one has owned one as far as I can tell. Furthermore , Nothing has told me if I will be getting a watch this year, next year or never. I received a note that told me my deposit was received. No other information was offered. That is not such a great business strategy since most businesses survive on Customer relationships and Service and COMMUNICATION .There is NO phone number available. No address available. How does that look to the average buyer that just sent , in my case, $243 , for a watch that as far as I know, nobody has ever seen or worn yet. Is that a little strange? I took a gamble . Then I read that no one has a watch yet ? There are no NEW communications that I see.Everything I see is from 2011 or early 2012....There is no street address in Redondo Beachj, no business listing among other businesses.... this guy could be in Bermuda with our money laughing his ass off.
> ...


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

watchhound00 said:


> Pjerome said:
> 
> 
> > Bbbwwwwaaahhhhhaaaa....Sorry just read this and can't stop laughing.
> ...


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,
I have a watch from the second batch on order and I thought I'd add a small amount of perspective, (from a business outside the watch world) for the people concerned about what ultimately looks to be a small delay on the delivery date.

I'm a small business owner, (violin maker). When a client commissions a cello, I take a 30% deposit and give an approximate two year delivery date, (particularly on a model I haven't produced before).

Please understand how difficult it can be for small businesses who rely on 2nd and 3rd party suppliers, (whether it's timber or bronze).


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

So the big question is:

- Natural Patina 

or

- Egg of Sulfur? 

I think I'm set on natural.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

wirelessness said:


> So the big question is:
> 
> - Natural Patina
> 
> ...


Natural for me. I think watching it develop over an extended period of time is part of the allure of the material for me. The gradual changes make it fun to own.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Also, depends on conditions/where you live. For us that live near the ocean, the patina will develop quickly. For those who live inland, LoS or egg or whatever seems to be the best bet. Otherwise, it could take years to get a deep brown.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Jonas,

I've seen the movie,its not very good,but they do turn the troll into stone which is always good!!


JonasB said:


> In Norway we have a movie called Trollhunter. Check it out


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

Dude!!! Spoiler Alert....


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread has been reported to the moderators.

Everybody go back and read post 1354 (page 68) if they want to keep on posting. 

Also, have some regard for this rule:

*2.* Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language. 

I imagine a few of you should read this as a last warning.

*Moderator*


----------



## John372 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations Roland. By now you should have my pre-order


----------



## Tvele (Nov 24, 2010)

I live in a artic climate, far north! Not close to the ocean. I think that I will try the egg treatment to get some patina right away. What do you suggest I do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I haven't even ordered an OBD, yet this is one of the threads in the DWF that I always enjoying checking on.

Am I stating the obvious here by saying that pre-ordering, waiting, anticipating, waiting...and waiting some more, is a major part of what makes our hobby so intriguing and enjoyable? This should come as no surprise to the majority of us.

Put it this way, I'm about to order a Stowa Prodiver and I know full well that my chances of having it in my hands before October are minimal. Do I care? No. The waiting just makes me appreciate things more, sort of like Christmas for grown-ups, except you know what you're getting!

And I don't need to go into details here, but I can say that Roland did something very generous for me several months ago that was over and above the call of duty, so in my book he gets a big |>


----------



## Texag0842 (Apr 12, 2012)

Roland can you please PM me about Bruce taking over my order. I believe my two mails may have hit the spam box and he's been waiting for the okay for a few days now.


----------



## snbrd4evr (Feb 5, 2012)

I've decided to go with the natural patina 

I do work in an aquarium, so the watch will be getting saltwater dipped probably at least 50 times a day as well as some 2-3 hour dives. Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey texag! Sorry about that, the work email goes unopened during the weekends. Check your PMs!



Texag0842 said:


> Roland can you please PM me about Bruce taking over my order. I believe my two mails may have hit the spam box and he's been waiting for the okay for a few days now.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

snbrd4evr said:


> I've decided to go with the natural patina
> 
> I do work in an aquarium, so the watch will be getting saltwater dipped probably at least 50 times a day as well as some 2-3 hour dives. Can't wait to see what happens!


Interesting....

One you receive yours you should open a tracking thread and post wristies every 2-3 days to see how the tracking develops with this type of daily use.

b-)


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Some of the suggestions being made as of late are getting pretty out there... I'm a redondo beach native, 2nd generation. I've lived here my entire life, save for when I moved 18 miles north to attend UCLA. If you ask anyone in a city of 65,000 if they know some random other person, its pretty doubtful they'll say yes. Like you said, im not at the level of Patek or Rolex, just a micro nearly to their first release, and why 1 watchmaker in the city might know who I am or about our watches is beyond me. We aren't that famous yet! My family have had a business here for over 30 years, and its under that business that Olivier operates. We dont have a street address because we dont have a retail operation, we dont do walk in sales just yet. You'll often find a P.O Box on other micro brands sites, if an address at all. Most operate the same way we do, their facilities are just for assembly and test and dont have a retail operation in place what-so-ever.
> 
> Did some of you think that I was flying in from my _chinese_ sweatshop in _bermuda_ [interesting combination of geography that was suggested a few pages back] every time I meet up with people to show them the divers? :-d
> 
> ...


I bet the diploma is made in China. 

But anyway, this is such a great looking watch. Every time I see one I want to say that. Good luck Roland.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually that photo was photoshopped by imprisoned chinese child dissidents.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Interesting....
> 
> One you receive yours you should open a tracking thread and post wristies every 2-3 days to see how the tracking develops with this type of daily use.
> 
> b-)


I second that suggestion


----------



## snbrd4evr (Feb 5, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> Interesting....
> 
> One you receive yours you should open a tracking thread and post wristies every 2-3 days to see how the tracking develops with this type of daily use.
> 
> b-)


I could do that. I don't know if it will be every 2-3 days, but I'll try. Thanks for showing interest guys, as you can clearly see, I never post here and this is my first nice watch I've ever purchased so I'm pretty excited


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Just paid in full for two Olivier divers. Oh boy, oh boy, it won't be long now!!!!! |>|>b-)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Lol, kinda jealous! Congrats!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Mr Rick said:


> Just paid in full for two Olivier divers. Oh boy, oh boy, it won't be long now!!!!! |>|>b-)


Did the final payment emails begin going out? I've never been so eager to spend money. b-)


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr Rick said:


> Just paid in full for two Olivier divers. Oh boy, oh boy, it won't be long now!!!!! |>|>b-)


Congratulations! Which two did you get? I am looking forward to my bronze Swiss ETA - brown

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinsk (Dec 20, 2011)

Just paid my final today. Blue dial with blue isofrane and sailcloth straps coming soon! Woot!


----------



## amdsmokem (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Roland! Will the Nato/zulu straps with bronze hardware be available to ship with the watches?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

broct said:


> Congratulations! Which two did you get? I am looking forward to my bronze Swiss ETA - brown
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


I got the black date and the blue date, both with ETAs.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Why? Just because.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I still don't like the watch box. I mean, it's nice and all, but a Pelican case would be more apropos, although other dive watches go that route. But something different...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

sgrenald said:


> I still don't like the watch box. I mean, it's nice and all, but a Pelican case would be more apropos, although other dive watches go that route. But something different...


I agree with you.
A peli case would be better.


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

sgrenald said:


> I still don't like the watch box. I mean, it's nice and all, but a Pelican case would be more apropos, although other dive watches go that route. But something different...


I agree, the current watch-box is not right and would be more fitting for dress watch. I would prefer some kind of compact toughened leather travel case with space for another watch as this would be more useful as I'm sure we all have more than one watch. The nicest watch-boxes I own are the Breitling Bakelite ones, although they are aesthetically pleasing they are still useless and stacked in the cupboard with all my other watch-boxes.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

People are saying that they have paid in full...did I miss an email containing the final invoice? Emails from Roland have gone into spam in the past but I've gone through that folder and don't have anything since his note on July 3.

I can't think of a time where I've been more eager to give someone a few hundred dollars.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

tmeyers said:


> People are saying that they have paid in full...did I miss an email containing the final invoice? Emails from Roland have gone into spam in the past but I've gone through that folder and don't have anything since his note on July 3.
> 
> I can't think of a time where I've been more eager to give someone a few hundred dollars.


Yeah, that's why I was asking above as well. I know Roland was getting the invoice emails organized, so I'm guessing that some people have now begun to receive them. Eagerly awaiting mine.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

tmeyers said:


> People are saying that they have paid in full...did I miss an email containing the final invoice? Emails from Roland have gone into spam in the past but I've gone through that folder and don't have anything since his note on July 3.
> 
> I can't think of a time where I've been more eager to give someone a few hundred dollars.


I received and paid a Paypal invoice last evening. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr Rick said:


> I received and paid a Paypal invoice last evening. Keep your eyes open.


That is great news!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats Rick


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

Roland said the invoices will go out as they're generated, so it will be a trickle instead if a mass batch.

I'm waiting on mine, but it shouldn't be long, I wouldn't think


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Shoot, it could come in a cardboard box for all I care. A nice box is just something else to take up space in my closet.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Unless Roland's moonlighting selling ...... from a Canadian pharmacy, it's not in my spam. Nothing from a Chinese factory in the Bahamas, either.

Edit: Hmmm, won't let me mention that popular enhancement prescription...


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bottom of the ninth... rally monkey is doing back flips...

Waiting for my invoice... CHARGE!!!!!!

7/11/12: Invoice received and paid. *Mr. Fox voice:* _And so it begins._


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Roland, sent you an email and a PM and haven't heard back. I'm sure you're busy but I had a question about ordering.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Invoice received and paid for Miyota Brown Dial #33!


----------



## Tvele (Nov 24, 2010)

I have not recieved my invoice yet and I'm #31 :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

They weren't ordered in chronological order.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

No invoice received yet. I pre-ordered on 30 Jan


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Sent an email to Roland after my post above: no reply yet


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm sure it's complicated to match everyones strap requests to their orders, one by one (what, 300-400 times?).


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Ttimbo!

I dont know if I got your email or not? Would it have come from the mac.com address?



ttimbo said:


> Sent an email to Roland after my post above: no reply yet


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

Some of you guys have gotten your invoices, others are still waiting. Its a painfully o| slow process, one by one. No one has been forgotten :-!


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

I haven't received my invoice yet either

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Swiss black date #10 paid today. August can't come soon enough. Hopefully it arrives before Labor Day...


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

Paid for my Isfo strap but no invoice yet for my watch. 
Thanks Roland!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Ttimbo!
> 
> I dont know if I got your email or not? Would it have come from the mac.com address?


Yes it would have


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> Yes it would have


Hey Tim!

Resend if you can, I can't find it in my mailbox at all :/ , or PM me here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I've resent, and also PM'd you

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

ETA no date #61 just paid - woo hoo! Can't wait for August! Will be hitting the Jersey shore when it arrives to start the patina.


----------



## waypoint (Feb 8, 2006)

Hoo'AH! I just made the remainder payment for #69; ETA black date dial, pre-v buckle with rubber strap unmounted as I'll be using a NATO strap on mine. The anticipation is killing me!

BR,
w a y


----------



## gyr2011 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yayyy! #6 ETA black date with pre-v paid for and heading down under,

Cheers,
gyr2011


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

fullblowntone said:


> I agree, the current watch-box is not right and would be more fitting for dress watch. I would prefer some kind of compact toughened leather travel case with space for another watch as this would be more useful as I'm sure we all have more than one watch. The nicest watch-boxes I own are the Breitling Bakelite ones, although they are aesthetically pleasing they are still useless and stacked in the cupboard with all my other watch-boxes.


I was thinking of something like this.














































with the Olivier logo of course.

Much more useful for me as I always take a few watches and straps on the go, also there's space for Rolland's next creation.


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

fullblowntone said:


> I was thinking of something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watchcaseO2.jpg


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

fullblowntone said:


> watchcaseO2.jpg


As you probably can tell i haven't posted pictures here before.

watchcase2Lizard.jpg

watchcase2Alligator.jpg

watchcase2Black.jpg

watchcase2Ostrich.jpg


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

BratJH said:


> ETA no date #61 just paid - woo hoo! Can't wait for August! Will be hitting the Jersey shore when it arrives to start the patina.


Maybe fist pumping will help accelerate the patina process...?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

GBOGH said:


> Maybe fist pumping will help accelerate the patina process...?


Funny! Just watch out for those grenades!


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Still no invoice for me. :-(

I don't know that I've ever looked forward to and hoped for a bill like this before........ :-s


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

LES1200 said:


> Still no invoice for me. :-(
> 
> I don't know that I've ever looked forward to and hoped for a bill like this before........ :-s


Same here.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

fullblowntone said:


> As you probably can tell i haven't posted pictures here before.
> 
> watchcase2Lizard.jpg
> 
> ...


I was thinking of something more like neoprene. Or (and this would be expensive) a custom case with bronze accents/rivets that evoke those antique diving helmets.


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

The latest...


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

drtalon said:


> The latest...
> View attachment 764762


That is really a sick strap !

Love it....


----------



## SBC (Jul 31, 2011)

FEB-
1 x Pre-Order – Bronze Dive Watch Swiss (#75) - $250.00

Let see that invoice before I blow this next paycheck on lawn gnomes and ammo.


----------



## Hoc (Dec 25, 2011)

I've paid in full as of this morning. Nothing left to do now but wait...

Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I got my invoice last night. But I forgot to add the ISOfrane strap to my order, so Roland's reprocessing it...


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

It definitely has some legs...Gorgeous design.



exc-hulk said:


> That is really a sick strap !
> 
> Love it....


----------



## crkline2 (Feb 25, 2008)

I received my invoice this weekend, and I paid in full for a black-face Swiss. I will wear it with the bronze bezel. I also bought a leather strap, so hoping to get both at the same time.

No problems with the initial order and the final invoice.

Looking forward to receiving the watch and having the case and bezel develop a patina.


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

I am all paid up so when will these ship?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

bottom of the ninth said:


> I am all paid up so when will these ship?


Stated on the invoice they start to ship beginning of August.


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

I head to the ocean the second week of August. Really hope to have mine by then.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Still waiting on my invoice :/


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

GBOGH said:


> Stated on the invoice they start to ship beginning of August.


Awesome! Hopefully my invoice will be hitting my inbox soon.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

What date orders are they that are now confirmed? 
For reference, I was 29 March and have received nothing since then.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

up2nogood said:


> What date orders are they that are now confirmed?
> For reference, I was 29 March and have received nothing since then.


I ordered mine in June, so that's no help.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

sgrenald said:


> I ordered mine in June, so that's no help.


How did you get in on the 1st batch ordering in June? Did you take over someone else's pre-existing order?


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

up2nogood said:


> What date orders are they that are now confirmed?
> For reference, I was 29 March and have received nothing since then.


I placed my pre-order on January 19th and have yet to receive my invoice. I don't mind waiting (as long as the order in which the watches will eventually be shipped isn't dictated by when the watch is payed for in full or something... :-d ).


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Originally Posted by *up2nogood*  
What date orders are they that are now confirmed? 
For reference, I was 29 March and have received nothing since then.

Day after Christmas, 12/26/11. I believe that's a good day to go shopping for what one really wants.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Some of you guys have gotten your invoices, others are still waiting. Its a painfully o| slow process, one by one. No one has been forgotten :-!


I still haven't received mine -- or anything from Roland since 31 January, but having read this from Roland, I'm (trying) to be a patient grasshopper!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I hit yours a few back Andrew, but I just wanted to say that they will be shipping out at the same time, not in order paid for or anything heh! Thats hardly fair 



i1800collect said:


> I placed my pre-order on January 19th and have yet to receive my invoice. I don't mind waiting (as long as the order in which the watches will eventually be shipped isn't dictated by when the watch is payed for in full or something... :-d ).


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Bought a few Zulu straps for my watch last week and just tried this combo on my Helson... something like this will also look hot on the Olivier... can't wait!!!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> I think I hit yours a few back Andrew, but I just wanted to say that they will be shipping out at the same time, not in order paid for or anything heh! Thats hardly fair


Indeed you did! Just completed payment and I can't wait. Less than a month away, woohoo! :-!


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

People who do the least pissing and moaning get theirs first...


----------



## raylowwl (Oct 12, 2011)

Got my invoice on 14 and fully paid for on the same day......:-d:-d:-d


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

i1800collect said:


> How did you get in on the 1st batch ordering in June? Did you take over someone else's pre-existing order?


Yep, that's exactly right. For once this year, my luck was good. My buddy had pre-ordered one, and had to back out.


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

I haven't received my invoice for batch 1 could there be an issue I am starting to be concerned

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

RICH61703 said:


> I haven't received my invoice for batch 1 could there be an issue I am starting to be concerned
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


No worries. They're coming slowly but surely.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

emathieu said:


> Awesome! *Hopefully my invoice will be hitting my inbox soon.*





up2nogood said:


> What date orders are they that are now confirmed?
> For reference, *I was 29 March and have received nothing since then.*





i1800collect said:


> I placed my pre-order on January 19th and *have yet to receive my invoice.* I don't mind waiting (as long as the order in which the watches will eventually be shipped isn't dictated by when the watch is payed for in full or something... :-d ).





ttimbo said:


> *I still haven't received mine* -- or anything from Roland since 31 January, but having read this from Roland, I'm (trying) to be a patient grasshopper!





RICH61703 said:


> I haven't received my invoice for batch 1 could there be an issue I am starting to be concerned
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Really, Rich? REALLY?


----------



## coroa (Aug 15, 2011)

If anyone is interested in getting in on the first batch #79 ETA Black Date drop me a PM.


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ordered early...in December, got my invoice last week and paid.
Prussian blue dial - going to fill in the bezel markers with dark blue model paint or wax crayon.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Be sure to post some pictures, i'd love to see how it turns out!



rek001 said:


> Ordered early...in December, got my invoice last week and paid.
> Prussian blue dial - going to fill in the bezel markers with dark blue model paint or wax crayon.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Rich, nothing to worry about. You are just simply towards the end of the order range for batch 1. You'll be getting your invoice shortly.



RICH61703 said:


> I haven't received my invoice for batch 1 could there be an issue I am starting to be concerned
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

I won't be worried until such time as I still haven't gotten an invoice & I read some are already gettin' their watches. ;-) Can't imagine Roland isn't eager to get paid after all his time & investment. Remember, HE'S footed the bill for these watches so far, folks.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

DROOL



drtalon said:


> The latest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

Just paid for miyota #69!


----------



## kevinceasar (Feb 19, 2012)

Will it be soon for batch 2 customer to receive the invoice?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> DROOL


He's doing some excellent work!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Roland, PM sent .


----------



## Tvele (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you Roland! Invoice recieved and paid! #31 ETA black w/ date  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

You all like Roland on FB? If not, you should.

https://www.facebook.com/olivierwatches


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoohoo! Just paid for my black dial ETA no date - #72. 

We're almost there folks! :-!


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

got my invoice 

PM'd you my buckle details since I forgot to put them on the invoice.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I wish I had found out about these to get in on the first batch! Oh well, patience is a virtue supposedly, lol.


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

I got my invoice yesterday , Paid in full Miyota blue dial #82 , come to Virginia!!!!!


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't wait to start seeing pictures from the first batch orders! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

broct said:


> I can't wait to start seeing pictures from the first batch orders!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


once i get it i'll post plenty of pics with different straps as well.
ordered ETA with a blue face with:
- blue ISOfrane
- wyoming buffalo in black
- PAM style leather in brown


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

pm1980 said:


> I wish I had found out about these to get in on the first batch! Oh well, patience is a virtue supposedly, lol.


I get the impression that the long lead time for the first batch was just a result of start-up issues. Now that those are resolved, I have a feeling that the 2nd batch will come along pretty quickly after the first.


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Ordered my watch February 12 and received my final invoice today.
Paid in full !!!
Thanks Roland!


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

Invoice received today. Cant wait to see the watch.


----------



## zero-minus-ten (Jul 18, 2007)

...got the invoice...payment done...choose the pre-v buckle!
...now the waiting....b-)

..hello Roland, did you receive my email ??


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Invoice received, invoice paid....waiting, waiting, waiting...very, very patiently!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

poison said:


> You all like Roland on FB? If not, you should.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olivierwatches


Bump for this page. No way he's under 400 likes still!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

poison said:


> Bump for this page. No way he's under 400 likes still!


No FB for this guy. One of the few things I am glad I never got involved with. I already feel FB to death, let alone if I was on it everyday. Ughhhhhh.....


----------



## ivster (Jun 11, 2009)

Still waiting on a invoice here, ordered Jan 25th.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

King Luis said:


> once i get it i'll post plenty of pics with different straps as well.
> ordered ETA with a blue face with:
> - blue ISOfrane
> - wyoming buffalo in black
> - PAM style leather in brown


 Hell yeah!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

Black, Brown or Blue dial? I am getting ready to pull the trigger on an ETA with date and the photos available are somewhat tough to base the color decision on. All the colors look nice but, some thoughts or info would be great. I'd probably like to pair the watch with a brown leather strap. Thanks!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

zznalg said:


> Black, Brown or Blue dial? I am getting ready to pull the trigger on an ETA with date and the photos available are somewhat tough to base the color decision on. All the colors look nice but, some thoughts or info would be great. I'd probably like to pair the watch with a brown leather strap. Thanks!


...
Speaking strictly for myself I think the Black Dial(with touch of Blue of Second Hand) & Gold color of the Bronze is a perfect match.To me there are too many colors competing with the other choices(but hey,I'm a grumpy ole man pretty much set in his ways so what do I know)...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

In order: black, brown, and blue. Brown with a brown strap and the bronze bezel would look pretty sick, as well as the black.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> Speaking strictly for myself I think the Black Dial(with touch of Blue of Second Hand) & Gold color of the Bronze is a perfect match.To me there are too many colors competing with the other choices(but hey,I'm a grumpy ole man pretty much set in his ways so what do I know)...


 I'm leaning in the same direction as you; competing colors and all. Thanks.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Invoice? |>
Payment? |>
Buckles & Straps? |>
Excited? :-!


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

zznalg said:


> I'm leaning in the same direction as you; competing colors and all. Thanks.


 I ordered it today with the black dial. I figure I should get it by Christmas (?). Maybe before. Thanks.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

zznalg said:


> I ordered it today with the black dial. I figure I should get it by Christmas (?). Maybe before. Thanks.


I am really close to pulling the trigger on one as well. Is there any indication of when the 2nd batch is expected? This quarter? Next quarter?


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

zznalg said:


> Black, Brown or Blue dial? I am getting ready to pull the trigger on an ETA with date and the photos available are somewhat tough to base the color decision on. All the colors look nice but, some thoughts or info would be great. I'd probably like to pair the watch with a brown leather strap. Thanks!


i went with blue. already have 2 black faced watches. wanted something different. plus i like blue.


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

I asked that question in an email to the company yesterday. When I hear back, I'll post. Or maybe we'll get an answer here.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

lawman98 said:


> I am really close to pulling the trigger on one as well. Is there any indication of when the 2nd batch is expected? This quarter? Next quarter?


I'd guesstimate the end of September / beginning of October, unless the case manufacturers break off to work on something else...


----------



## Emohawk01 (Feb 16, 2012)

#77 Miyota black face with date paid for. Pre-V buckle and the black buffalo also. Now to just wait................


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> No FB for this guy. One of the few things I am glad I never got involved with. I already feel FB to death, let alone if I was on it everyday. Ughhhhhh.....


Amen, brother!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

HelloNasty1 said:


> No FB for this guy. One of the few things I am glad I never got involved with. I already feel FB to death, let alone if I was on it everyday. Ughhhhhh.....





OKparts said:


> Amen, brother!


Oh, I agree. I only use it because it's great for my business, as it is for Roland's. If you already have FB, hook Roland up with a like, it helps!


----------



## SBC (Jul 31, 2011)

Okie Dokie Just got the invoice - I am all payed up. Cant wait to take delivery!


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just paid (black eta) and I'm very excited. :-!

The only downside is our dog just had unexpected surgery & I'm probably going to need to sell something else to help cover this. I'm thinking about moving my recently acquired Puck.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just Paid for #78 Black Dial Miyota w/ Date, Thank You Roland!


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

#17, black dial Miyota with date paid. If all goes well it will get his bath in September on Ionian sea


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

eee said:


> #17, black dial Miyota with date paid. If all goes well it will get his bath in September on Ionian sea


...and if it is anywhere on the Corfu island, i'd loooooove to take a look at the watch!!!


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

Zakynthos, sorry . But if I ever come to Corfu I'll be more than happy to show it. Or if you ever come to Belgrade


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

I ordered a blue face miyota a few days ago. Anybody know when to expect the final invoice and shipment? I wrote the company but have not heard back. Thanks!


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Jazzbass251 said:


> I ordered a blue face miyota a few days ago. Anybody know when to expect the final invoice and shipment? I wrote the company but have not heard back. Thanks!


Are you in batch #2? If you placed your order just a few days ago, you probably are. Roland is still working on batch #1, so expect to wait until orders from the first batch are completed and shipped out before he starts to work through batch #2 orders.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Roland did say batch 2 is being produced now.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Still waiting on my invoice #112 @ Norway


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Just paid for #32 with Date, Black Dial, ETA movement, plus the light brown leather strap and 24mm buckle. Really looking forward to it!

John


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)

#[email protected] ETA black dial date paid this week.
Be patient Jonas


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anybody received their watch yet?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

zznalg said:


> Has anybody received their watch yet?


They haven't shipped yet. Roland has said he's going to ship the first batch out at one time.


----------



## Tvele (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't think so  I reckon there will be a race to post the first "My Olivier has arrived" thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Goshin said:


> #[email protected] ETA black dial date paid this week.
> Be patient Jonas


Same style here Goshin. We should follow up the patina growth @ tidssonen


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

i1800collect said:


> Are you in batch #2? If you placed your order just a few days ago, you probably are. Roland is still working on batch #1, so expect to wait until orders from the first batch are completed and shipped out before he starts to work through batch #2 orders.


Yea, batch 2. I figure it is going to be awhile, since I have not seen anyone post any pics from batch 1 thanks for the info.


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)

JonasB said:


> Same style here Goshin. We should follow up the patina growth @ tidssonen


LOS, egg treatment, salt water or natural patina? Hard to decide what to do.
You can have the privilege of unboxing.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Goshin said:


> LOS, egg treatment, salt water or natural patina? Hard to decide what to do.
> You can have the privilege of unboxing.


I hope the summer gets better when the watch arrives so it can get some patina at the beach, I will try to keep it as natural as possible Thank you, be sure to follow up with your pictures and thoughts.


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

drtalon said:


> The latest...


As requested by a WUS member...


----------



## BACKDRAFT710 (Aug 3, 2009)

Any news as to when these will ship?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

BACKDRAFT710 said:


> Any news as to when these will ship?


As soon as they are ready.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope Roland still does the LA meet for the release!!! That would be awesome... first official Olivier Bronze GTG .


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone go diving this weekend? Plenty of real-estate on my left wrist for my Olivier Bronze Diver!









Dove at Dutch Springs this weekend


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Mr Rick said:


> As soon as Roland gets 400 likes on FB.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olivierwatches


I like your style.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

broct said:


> Anyone go diving this weekend?


Not this weekend, but hope to get some diving in over Labor Day weekend. Hopefully the bronze Olivier will be on my left wrist by then!


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

I sent Holand e-mail and got no reply, thats not a way to run bussiness even if costumes repetes the same question or if he doesnt know the answer (thats not the case).


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

dpioli said:


> I sent Holand e-mail and got no reply, thats not a way to run bussiness even if costumes repetes the same question or if he doesnt know the answer (thats not the case).


What day did you email him?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

dpioli said:


> I sent Holand e-mail and got no reply, thats not a way to run bussiness even if costumes repetes the same question or if he doesnt know the answer (thats not the case).


Hey Dpioli!

Sorry you are waiting on reply. I remember you posted here or pm'd with you few months back about the watch packaging and I sent you a picture. Did you by any chance spell my email with an h instead of an r? Please do try to send it again or PM me here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't wait for the bronze NATO and Zulu! I'm going to get the Brown Dial , I've made up my mind.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Maximo said:


> I can't wait for the bronze NATO and Zulu! I'm going to get the Brown Dial , I've made up my mind.


That is the one I chose also.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

flexible said:


> I'd guesstimate the end of September / beginning of October, *unless the case manufacturers break off to work on something else*...


Really dude? I swear some of the nay sayers on this thread say the wackiest things. hahaha


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Really dude? I swear some of the nay sayers on this thread say the wackiest things. hahaha


It doesn't take 2 months to set up a ponzi scheme. :troll:


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread got to be the most viewed / Participated thread in the Dive forums. 160K views later and we are still interested, that' got to say something about Roland's offering. 
*Slowly going back to my corner and wait*


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

xo96 said:


> This thread got to be the most viewed / Participated thread in the Dive forums. 160K views later and we are still interested, that' got to say something about Roland's offering.
> *Slowly going back to my corner and wait*


It's up to 169,000 right now.

Let's hope it's not all for nought.....

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Drop of a Hat said:


> It's up to 169,000 right now.
> 
> *Let's hope it's not all for nought.....*
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Why [content removed, rule violation] would you say that?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Touchy touchy. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Touchy touchy.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Lol, I just don't get some of the comments a few of you make: 'if we're lucky we'll have em by christmas' and 'hopefully it's not all for nought'. I mean things are moving along, we know where we are, invoices have gone out and been received for final payment, a few weeks ago roland said straight out the cases would be here in a few weeks, and he posted in here today answering a question.

404noughtnotfound

Its like standing in line for a concert, tickets in hand, you can hear the band warming up, and saying 'waa, I hope we didn't come down here for nothing...'


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Dpioli!
> 
> Sorry you are waiting on reply. I remember you posted here or pm'd with you few months back about the watch packaging and I sent you a picture. Did you by any chance spell my email with an h instead of an r? Please do try to send it again or PM me here?
> 
> ...


Hi Roland,

I have sent you PM's with no reply.

any chance?

cheers.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

fullblowntone said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> I have sent you PM's with no reply.
> 
> ...


Hey fullblowntone!

Thanks for your patience, I just replied to your email. Got you a serial you were hoping for!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Maximo said:


> I can't wait for the bronze NATO and Zulu! I'm going to get the Brown Dial , I've made up my mind.


Awesome watches, awesome picture, and great pseudo bronze nato! Hope it can hold you over until we get the real deal available for order


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Broct for keeping some real-estate open 



broct said:


> Anyone go diving this weekend? Plenty of real-estate on my left wrist for my Olivier Bronze Diver!
> 
> View attachment 771883
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I think Roland can handle and has handled himself and brand very professionally. It's ok for people to be "glass half empty" without a defensive post IMO. Is it the best when most are excited for release? No. But that is ok too.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

poison said:


> Lol, I just don't get some of the comments a few of you make: 'if we're lucky we'll have em by christmas' and 'hopefully it's not all for nought'. I mean things are moving along, we know where we are, invoices have gone out and been received for final payment, a few weeks ago roland said straight out the cases would be here in a few weeks, and he posted in here today answering a question.
> 
> 404noughtnotfound
> 
> Its like standing in line for a concert, tickets in hand, you can hear the band warming up, and saying 'waa, I hope we didn't come down here for nothing...'


I really hope that you work for Olivier. Otherwise, you have way too much time on your hands and need to find a hobby. Because the way you reacted is ridiculous and akin to a 15 year old girl who found out her friend likes the vampire more than the wolfman in her favorite movie.

Concert analogy doesn't work because, well, where's the band? Have you seen them? No. I'm sure they exist, but the question is, when will they arrive? Aren't they already quite a bit late?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey fullblowntone!
> 
> Thanks for your patience, I just replied to your email. Got you a serial you were hoping for!


Cheers.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Drop of a Hat said:


> I really hope that you work for Olivier. Otherwise, you have way too much time on your hands and need to find a hobby. Because the way you reacted is ridiculous and akin to a 15 year old girl who found out her friend likes the vampire more than the wolfman in her favorite movie.
> 
> Concert analogy doesn't work because, well, where's the band? Have you seen them? No. I'm sure they exist, but the question is, when will they arrive? Aren't they already quite a bit late?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


No, I don't work for him. I just find some of these comments incredibly rude and lacking in tact. Think about if it were your business, your baby here, you wanted nothing more than to get these into peoples hands yesterday, and were doing everything in your power to make it happen, but people were coming up with these comments. I have my own small, online business, and know how it feels.

I'm assuming you recently received the 'pay in in full' invoice. Are you normally in the habit of shelling out $500, when you fear it may all be 'for nought'?

If you feel comfortable making these types of comments, then you should be comfortable with the outcome, ie someone saying something in return.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

poison said:


> No, I don't work for him. I just find some of these comments incredibly rude and lacking in tact.


And calling people names, swearing, and needing to be edited by mods is not rude or lacking in tact?

This forum is a place for different opinions and thoughts. There is nothing wrong with that, even if negative. The watch will release, it will hush the negative folks, and replace them with pics of patina!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

The problem here, and believe me, it's the only problem, is boredom. Once the first deliveries are made, all this sniping will stop. Except for those who remain bored while they wait for deliveries from the second and subsequent production runs 

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Roland, could you have a look at my pm's?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just pulled the trigger on the ETA movement black dial. I have been watching this thread for weeks. So now the wait begins.



Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk. Please excuse any errors.


----------



## TimeChaser (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Roland......... not to be a pain here BUT I was just thinking some production or assembly pictures would be SWEET!! I understand your beyond busy but just throwin it out there.  Can't wait for mine.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

TimeChaser said:


> Hey Roland......... not to be a pain here BUT I was just thinking some production or assembly pictures would be SWEET!! I understand your beyond busy but just throwin it out there.  Can't wait for mine.


That's an outstanding idea!


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

+1......an excellent idea.



TimeChaser said:


> Hey Roland......... not to be a pain here BUT I was just thinking some production or assembly pictures would be SWEET!! I understand your beyond busy but just throwin it out there.  Can't wait for mine.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I've finally pulled the trigger. I ordered my Brown dial Miyota! 
I know it's the 2nd batch and I know first batch still hasn't shipped but this is exciting!! 
Can't wait to finally receive the final product and wear my first bronze diver!!!


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

That's what I'm going to get. I'll be a second batch guy too unless someone with this combo wants me to take their spot??? 

Roland, I'll take backups on this config if anything opens up. Hey, it never hurts to ask 



jricher82 said:


> Well, I've finally pulled the trigger. I ordered my Brown dial Miyota!
> I know it's the 2nd batch and I know first batch still hasn't shipped but this is exciting!!
> Can't wait to finally receive the final product and wear my first bronze diver!!!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not a bad idea!
I'll second that, Roland.



Maximo said:


> That's what I'm going to get. I'll be a second batch guy too unless someone with this combo wants me to take their spot???
> 
> Roland, I'll take backups on this config if anything opens up. Hey, it never hurts to ask


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

How about black...?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

drtalon said:


> How about black...?


Uhhhhh....


----------



## -xo- (Apr 15, 2012)

If anyone is looking to give up their spot in the first batch send me a PM. I am after a black date ETA. Thanks


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

Roland,
Sent you an e-mail but I'm sure you're busy so I hope you don't mind me asking this question here. Are all the buckles 22mm width or is there a 24mm option? It looks like some of your leather straps may not be tapered so I'm hoping there is a 24mm buckle option as all of my leather straps are straight cut 24mm. Either way I'm sure I can make something work but if there is an option to specify 24mm buckle with my watch in place of the 22mm please let me know.

Andy


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

AudiOn19s said:


> Roland,
> Sent you an e-mail but I'm sure you're busy so I hope you don't mind me asking this question here. Are all the buckles 22mm width or is there a 24mm option? It looks like some of your leather straps may not be tapered so I'm hoping there is a 24mm buckle option as all of my leather straps are straight cut 24mm. Either way I'm sure I can make something work but if there is an option to specify 24mm buckle with my watch in place of the 22mm please let me know.
> 
> Andy


Hey Andy!

I'm just happy you asked this morning, the work email doesn't get opened on the weekends. We absolutely have 24mm options for both the PRE-V and thumbnail buckles, and you are right, the thick leather straps we have do not taper and require a 24mm. I've just marked your order just now for a 24mm buckle, but please do PM me or email your style preference between PRE-V or thumbnail?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

We should start a poll:

ETA or Miyota?

Black, Brown or Blue?

Date or No Date?

I ordered a Black, Date, w/ Miyota.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

wirelessness said:


> We should start a poll:
> 
> ETA or Miyota?
> 
> ...


Do it? 7 options, eta or miyota, 3 colors, and no date.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

poison said:


> Do it? 7 options, eta or miyota, 3 colors, and no date.


Aren't there 8 possible combinations?


ETA, Black Dial
ETA, Black Dial (no-date)
ETA, Blue Dial
ETA, Brown Dial
Miyota, Black Dial
Miyota, Black Dial (no-date)
Miyota, Blue Dial
Miyota, Brown Dial


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

poison said:


> Do it? 7 options, eta or miyota, 3 colors, and no date.


That doesn't even count straps and buckles. Roland must be pulling his hair out.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

i1800collect said:


> Aren't there 8 possible combinations?
> 
> [*]ETA, Black Dial
> [*]ETA, Black Dial (no-date)
> ...


Duh, yeah, both eta and miyota on no date.  I want to know what rolands dreams are like right now.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Paid for 3 black face Miyotas last night... and tomorrow is August... let's keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got a blue ETA own order!


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

thsiao said:


> Paid for 3 black face Miyotas last night... and tomorrow is August... let's keep our fingers crossed!!!


3? What are you going to do with 3?


----------



## jholder (Jul 4, 2012)

wirelessness said:


> 3? What are you going to do with 3?


Easy, one for each wrist and one on his.... ankle as a backup. Or maybe diff time zones


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Four more and it's one for every day of the week!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know how you "first batch" folks can stand this. I just placed my pre-order last week and it is driving me crazy! 

So I have seen a few straps here, but I want to see what you guys are planning to use on your OBD's. So post 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Alzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

lawman98 said:


> I don't know how you "first batch" folks can stand this. I just placed my pre-order last week and it is driving me crazy!


It's even harder if you got in on the pre-order right after the first batch filled up. Man, I hope batch #2 is right on the tails of batch #1.


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

First batch. Blue eta. 

The wait does suck. And it gets even worse when you see new pictures.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/time...ssassin-olivier-combo-did-you-buy-728568.html


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a batch 2 blue face miyota on order. It looks like it is gonna be awhile. I was not asked about strap or buckle choice when I pre-ordered, so I am assuming that happen when the final invoice comes in. I have written Olivier a couple times on the website, pm here, and on their Facebook page with a couple questions, but have received no response at all. I am assuming they are busy getting batch one assembled.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think we need a poll. Roland will probably tell us the definitive numbers if we ask nicely.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

wirelessness said:


> 3? What are you going to do with 3?


One for me, my friend, and my cousin... =)


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I wonder if Roland has gotten the cases in yet?


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Roland, please answer my PM's  I am so excited about this and keep checking my inbox everyday! Understand you are busy, but please


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> I wonder if Roland has gotten the cases in yet?


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Fortunately(?) for me, I'm out of town until the 12th or 13th. And I have a Seiko SBGA011 which will be in my PO box when I get back. That will definitely keep me busy until the Olivier ships...


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

GBOGH said:


>


Oh, did I miss that announcement?


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

Buying for cousin and friend! Awesome way to pay it forward.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Any "2nd batch-ers" receive their final invoice yet?
I've finally raised enough funds for my final payment, can't wait to send it out!!

Any of the 1st batch ship yet?

Man I can't wait to put this bronze beauty in the empty spot in my watch box, if I ever take it off my wrist!!


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Roland, can you offer us an update on the assembly progress and an estimated shipping week?


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

r6ckstar said:


> Roland, can you offer us an update on the assembly progress and an estimated shipping week?


+1


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

I was about to order mine but i noticed 1st batch was not sent yet so i figured i better wait.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

dpioli said:


> I was about to order mine but i noticed 1st batch was not sent yet so i figured i better wait.


Remember,those who snooze,loose(translation:wait too long & the second batch WILL sell out!)...


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Remember,those who snooze,loose(translation:wait too long & the second batch WILL sell out!)...


I'm sure a 3rd batch might be a possibility if the 2nd batch is sold out.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

thsiao said:


> I'm sure a 3rd batch might be a possibility if the 2nd batch is sold out.


What makes you think there will be a 3rd batch? Wasn't the first batch 200... with a total of 500 the second could easily be the final batch.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, what flexible said.


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have not received any notice about my 2nd batch order. If anybody has any updates, please post. Thanks, and looking forward to seeing some pictures from the 1st batch at some point


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hey Olivier Fans!

*
*I am trying out a mobile newsletter update, a lot of you asked for photos behind the scenes, so here are some photos from today. A lot of trays filled with Olivier swag!! You can also see the watch box with a very cool Bronze logo, the people making the boxes were great about helping me create something outside of the norm. We are getting absolutely hammered with more emails each day than ever before, I know a lot of you have been waiting for a reply for the last couple of days, we will be working well into the night to get to your emails. You can see the great prussian blue and mahogany dials, as well as the hands and gaskets, not to mention the movement holders and bezel rings.

Batch 2 folks, The cases for batch 2 are now in production, and please dont worry, you are not supposed to have gotten your invoices, but you are more than welcome to send me your buckle size preferences if you'd like, as its always helpful.

IMPORT PHOTOGRID photogrid_dsc002.jpg:









**
*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Campain Builder BETA


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Flexible is right on here, batch 2 will be the remainder of the 500, and with that this version of the Olivier Bronze Diver will hit the archives!



flexible said:


> What makes you think there will be a 3rd batch? Wasn't the first batch 200... with a total of 500 the second could easily be the final batch.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Jazzbass! I cannot for the life of me find a PM from you. Please send it over again?



Jazzbass251 said:


> I have not received any notice about my 2nd batch order. If anybody has any updates, please post. Thanks, and looking forward to seeing some pictures from the 1st batch at some point


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Roland, did u see the pm from me?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Man Roland, those blue dials look finer than frog hair!!! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dial pics look awesome!
Only problem is they are making me second guess whether or not the black dial was the right choice.

I can't wait.........


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

Likewise....was not expecting it to be such a brilliant blue. It will look great on that blue sailcloth.



LES1200 said:


> Dial pics look awesome!
> Only problem is they are making me second guess whether or not the black dial was the right choice.
> 
> I can't wait.........


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool! 

So, Roland, do you have a likely despatch date for 1st batch orders? Looks to me you may be running behind, which is fine with me, provided you let us know and manage our expectations

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

The brown is growing on me..........Decisions.....decisions...


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

We'll all be winners.
They're all going to look incredible when assembled, but that blue may just be the bee's knees.



tmeyers said:


> Likewise....was not expecting it to be such a brilliant blue. It will look great on that blue sailcloth.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Makes me double-glad I ordered blue. (would have preferred a RED face to blue. And Roland knows why!  )


----------



## markowen9 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm a first batch still waiting for invoice for my blue dial. I'm being patient though as I know I was the last of the first batch. Thanks for the update Roland.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Dang, those dials are way more colourful than the pics on the Olivier site. I'm also semi-regretting not getting the brown....they'll look KILLER when they get a nice patina on 'em. That blue's gorgeous, too. Still, hangin in there for my "plain" black dial...


----------



## low (Aug 5, 2012)

hope you'll show the pics the bronze cases on the work,Roland. It's August,August now.....


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Roland. Everything looks great. Very happy I decided on the brown/burgundy dial, can't wait to see it in person!! Happy I decided to pull the trigger and hot wait seeing these two batches will be the only ones of this style.


----------



## stingerstingray (Jan 21, 2012)

Ordered a brown dial model. cant wait to receive it. Roland has been great to deal with.


----------



## Watchenthu (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone keen to take over my spot in the second batch for a black dial (with date) miyota. Please PM me, and we could arrange something. Thanks.


----------



## low (Aug 5, 2012)

Now we can see the dials on work,bezels on work.
But no Cases on work Roland.
I'm waiting on....


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

Any update on when these will ship...


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

low said:


> Now we can see the dials on work,bezels on work.
> But no Cases on work Roland.
> I'm waiting on....


I assume the cases have not yet been finished or have not yet arrived to the US...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thsiao said:


> I assume the cases have not yet been finished or have not yet arrived to the US...


What are those bronze things lower in the photo?


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

poison said:


> What are those bronze things lower in the photo?


I believe the update refers to bezel rings and movement holders.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

floydfan33 said:


> I believe the update refers to bezel rings and movement holders.


Yup... no photos of bronze cases in the update. Seems like everything is ready except for the cases.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

I have not received my invoice yet :/ How many 1st batchers are in the same situation?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thsiao said:


> Yup... no photos of bronze cases in the update. Seems like everything is ready except for the cases.


Humph. Really?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

One of you guys sent me a gentle nudge saying that perhaps my last update was confusing for some, and if anyone was confused by it, im very sorry! I hope this next picture makes things a little more clear:










What some of you might have thought were the movement holders are the cases, sans the bezel being mounted.

We dropped off the dials and hands today in the jewelry district for unpacking, prep and mounting to the movements, and meanwhile, the cases will be assembled and prepped for dial / movement drop in and sealing and final QC check. The way things are progressing, I think its safe to say that by perhaps the end of next week, we will be ready to start taking boxes to the post office! Just unpacking the components is a daunting task, you wouldn't think that such small things would come in so many boxes!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Jonas!

I've finally gotten your PM, and replied!



JonasB said:


> I have not received my invoice yet :/ How many 1st batchers are in the same situation?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Im noticing a trend here....


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great News Roland!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Roland. That's all I need b-):-!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank goodness for arrows!


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Guess I jumped the gun a bit here... Lol. Thanks for the update Roland... Are you still doing the local meet to deliver the watches?


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Roland. Glad to see everything is running smoothly.
Can't wait to start seeing the first batch start showing up on wrists!
Plus that means I'm that much closer to grabbing mine from the 2nd batch!

Keep up the great work and thanks again for all the updates, keep em comin'!

P.S. - PM sent, Roland. No rush, thanks!


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Im noticing a trend here....


Those blue sailclothe straps look great! Too bad they're too short for me. I'll just have to "settle" for an ISOfrane strap. ;-)


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Woo hoo! Watches!! Wait...I'm in the second batch 

But those cases do look fantastic! Congrats Roland!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

This question has probably been asked and answered but I didn't see it. If I don't want the stock rubber strap and want to upgrade to the ISO, is there a credit? 



Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk. Please excuse any errors.


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

You will get stock rubber strap even if you decide to go with ISO. Only discount is for ISO - you can check website for price.


----------



## Oaf (Mar 21, 2012)

I want this so bad! Time to sell my Tissot to get a real watch...


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Some more photos, people had asked about the boxes because in my last picture post, it wasn't terribly clear how these appear:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

lawman98 said:


> This question has probably been asked and answered but I didn't see it. If I don't want the stock rubber strap and want to upgrade to the ISO, is there a credit?





eee said:


> You will get stock rubber strap even if you decide to go with ISO. Only discount is for ISO - you can check website for price.


Thanks eee, thats absolutely right.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

WHy is this thread so long? *83 pages*?!?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

johnny action said:


> WHy is this thread so long? *83 pages*?!?


...

http://www.nonstick.com/sounds/Foghorn_Leghorn/ltfl_072.mp3


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

johnny action said:


> WHy is this thread so long? *83 pages*?!?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Some more photos, people had asked about the boxes because in my last picture post, it wasn't terribly clear how these appear:
> 
> View attachment 785380
> 
> View attachment 785381


I'm sorry, but I don't see any boxes here, they must not have arrived yet.

 Lol, they look beautiful.


----------



## jaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Has there been any pics of the blue or brown dials with the bronze bezel? I didn't see any as I looked through the thread, but maybe I missed them, It is ridiculously long!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

jaka said:


> Has there been any pics of the blue or brown dials with the bronze bezel? I didn't see any as I looked through the thread, but maybe I missed them, It is ridiculously long!


Nope, not yet, though you can see them in a previous pic on the last page, unassembled.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

That blue looks even nicer than the sample photos!!


----------



## Watchenthu (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone interested? Thanks!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Boxes look great, Roland. Thanks for yet again another teaser, i mean, update!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Looks like things are really coming together!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

johnny action said:


> WHy is this thread so long? *83 pages*?!?


Because people commented a lot? Just a guess...


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

johnny action said:


> WHy is this thread so long? *83 pages*?!?


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS WATCH !! Wow. I want one.

But here's the rub, I want to see some people actually receive their watch before I'll order too. Anyone got theirs ?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

zak3737 said:


> I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS WATCH !! Wow. I want one.
> 
> But here's the rub, I want to see some people actually receive their watch before I'll order too. Anyone got theirs ?


It's a limited edition preorder. Order now, or they may sell out.


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

Poison,

Oh I know, I know........its just the fact that this thread has been going on so long, and Ive read 'some' peoples reservations about whether the watch will ever appear at all, - cant help but think they have a point !
That said, Roland seems like a super bloke living the dream with a Fab product. But the Devil in me says that some of the worlds best scams are too !

Would just rather see people actually receiving the watch before committing !
Sorry Roland !

But then again, I want that frickin watch !!!!

*shakes head*


----------



## Huntsman13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Roland,
PM sent. Tried to reach you via website several times, but I know you've been swamped. I apologize for another message, but have a quick question you can easily answer before I place my order. Thanks!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

zak3737 said:


> Poison,
> 
> Oh I know, I know........its just the fact that this thread has been going on so long, and Ive read 'some' peoples reservations about whether the watch will ever appear at all, - cant help but think they have a point !
> That said, Roland seems like a super bloke living the dream with a Fab product. But the Devil in me says that some of the worlds best scams are too !
> ...


Hi zak. I think what you have read from some members in this thread is more concerned around transparency and customer communication during the process, and not any concern that this is all an elaborate scam. Roland has been a member of this forum for a very long time, long before he decided to start this company. He is a fellow WIS like most of us here. There is no elaborate scam going on in regards to the bronze diver pre-order. But as with every new start up watch company offering a pre-order, one of the initial challenges is customer communication since you want to provide transparency but also effectively manage expectations, and striking a balance between the two is what is most challenging, as Roland has found out. I completely understand being hesitant to order because you want to see some actually arrive on peoples wrists and know that he can deliver in a reasonable time frame (or feedback on quality), but I would not hesitate in the least over any concerns that this is an elaborate scam and you will never get anything.

b-)


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

zak3737 said:


> Poison,
> 
> Oh I know, I know........its just the fact that this thread has been going on so long, and Ive read 'some' peoples reservations about whether the watch will ever appear at all, - cant help but think they have a point !
> That said, Roland seems like a super bloke living the dream with a Fab product. But the Devil in me says that some of the worlds best scams are too !
> ...


Well he's posted pictures up of the cases and all the components, so it seems like a safe bet.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow guys, trying to make a grown WIS cry here? I really truly appreciate everyone in this thread who has confidence in me and in Olivier. Nor do I blame anyone for having reservations about ordering, its the internet and all!

I've tried very hard to be as accessible as possible, I think that my local meetings here in Los Angeles have been a great way to meet fellow customers and let them get to know me. Of course what good does it do you if you live anywhere else! Well, some of you travelling for work have even managed to stop by and check us out. :thumbup:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Huntsman13 said:


> Roland,
> PM sent. Tried to reach you via website several times, but I know you've been swamped. I apologize for another message, but have a quick question you can easily answer before I place my order. Thanks!


Hey Huntsman! Going to the PMs now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

We are in the home stretch right now!!!

I must admit that I've been a bit uneasy at times but I know that these puppies will be on our wrists soon. I am looking forward to our LA meet which I think will be fantastic. 

The new question now is... what will be Roland's next watch???


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Bronze Zulu Info!

Just got off the phone with Thomas over at Crown & Buckle, those of you that have talked to him know hes a great guy. We have been hammering out the details of the bronze zulu straps, and wanted to know what are your guys favorites from these colors?


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

The Green One is my favorite!

Greets stephan


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Bronze Zulu Info!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Thomas over at Crown & Buckle, those of you that have talked to him know hes a great guy. We have been hammering out the details of the bronze zulu straps, and wanted to know what are your guys favorites from these colors?


Green looks really good IMO, but it may also depend on the diver dial choice being paired with. The black would also look very well on a black dial version.

:think:


----------



## Huntsman13 (Aug 7, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Huntsman! Going to the PMs now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the quick response! Sent you a quick follow-up PM then I should be ready to order!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Bronze Zulu Info!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Thomas over at Crown & Buckle, those of you that have talked to him know hes a great guy. We have been hammering out the details of the bronze zulu straps, and wanted to know what are your guys favorites from these colors?
> View attachment 786003
> ...


...
I bleed O/D!Black is second choice...


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

This one:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Whiskey!

That zulu is from maratac, I was never able to get into any kind of manufacturing arrangement with them like I was with Crown and Buckle.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

I think grey would look good with the blue dial.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I think grey would look good with the blue dial.


Any chance to make a NATO/ Zulu long enough for divers using a 7mm wetsuit or drysuit with bronze hardware?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I think grey would look good with the blue dial.


o| Just opened my email from Roland... I had always pictured the best colour for the Olivier Bronze to be Oliv(i)e(r) Green for this one, but found myself admiring both the blue and the green in the email, head on down to WUS... Hmmm. Crown and Buckle think the Grey would look good... Penny still not dropped. Head off to Crownand buckle.com see what other colours they might have... > Zulus. Ahh the lovely blue is grey. :roll:

I'm voting Olivier Green.

Question for Crown and Buckle / Roland: What's the pricing going to be for these?


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Royal blue dial with the Navy zulu.....Kind of "boring", but that's what i'm gunning for.......


----------



## Oaf (Mar 21, 2012)

I think the real question with these zulus is which one will look best with bronze hardware. In my opinion that would definitely be the green. But dial color does come into play.

I wish there was a payment plan for this watch... I'm guessing there's no way I could pay the pre-order fee to reserve a watch and then pay the other $450 when I get the money.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Green Zulu gets another vote.


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Make it easy.... Order all 3 colors


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

My vote's for the black Zulu because I have a black dial on order and I'm boring that way. :-d


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

OD green gets my vote. Should look incredible with both the black and brown dials. |>|>

I only wish they were NATOs instead of Zulus.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

LES1200 said:


> I only wish they were NATOs instead of Zulus.


+1, I do as well. Nothing against Zulus, but I prefer NATOs.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the both green and the black but if I had to choose one. I'd go with the green. I just think the green will really accent the bronze case nicely. Plus, I already have a 24mm black Zulu hanging around for asking for some use!


----------



## -xo- (Apr 15, 2012)

All three Zulu colours look good, but the OD green will look the best with bronze hardware.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^ Nice pics of the Magrette as well. I like the green Zulu.


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

Olivier Green for me too. May get a Black as well.


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Oaf said:


> I think the real question with these zulus is which one will look best with bronze hardware. In my opinion that would definitely be the green. But dial color does come into play.
> 
> I wish there was a payment plan for this watch... I'm guessing there's no way I could pay the pre-order fee to reserve a watch and then pay the other $450 when I get the money.


Don't see why not, as long as you have the remainder paid before they ship. It's what we all did & it doesn't appear the 2nd batch is sold out yet. Do it, DO IT!!


----------



## SoTex (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there a cliff notes version of this thread? I have no idea what could make a thread live this long...


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

broct said:


> Any chance to make a NATO/ Zulu long enough for divers using a 7mm wetsuit or drysuit with bronze hardware?


How long would that need to be? I suppose depending on your wrist size, even a normal length Zulu would be long enough.



flexible said:


> Question for Crown and Buckle / Roland: What's the pricing going to be for these?


That hasn't been determined yet. Pricing should be available within the next couple of weeks, but that is up to Olivier to decide.



xo96 said:


> Royal blue dial with the Navy zulu.....Kind of "boring", but that's what i'm gunning for.......


That's actually black, unfortunately there is no navy blue available at this time.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

For me its all about Natostraps  But maybe I have to get one of the green and the black if the Nato aint coming up


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> How long would that need to be? I suppose depending on your wrist size, even a normal length Zulu would be long enough.


I will send you a PM


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think the grey/blue would go great with the blue face. Man I want three straps, rubber, blue sailcolthe, and the grey/blue NATO. So will we be able to order this when we receive the final invoice along with buckle choice? I am in the batch 2, so I know it will be awhile. Good call going with crown and buckle, I have bought a few straps from them lately, and they are great to deal with. Man, I am getting excited about seeing some photos from batch 1 people.


----------



## Oaf (Mar 21, 2012)

SoTex said:


> Is there a cliff notes version of this thread? I have no idea what could make a thread live this long...


 Even though I didn't notice this watch until this thread reached the 83 Page, I've looked through every other pages in anticipation of its release! I haven't even decided to pre order yet! I have a feeling that's how it went for a lot of people.


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

it would help if he came here telling (guessing) why its taking so long, how much time between 1st and 2nd batch delivery, does anyone know if he is still alive? In the meantime i will buy another watch and if i still like that bronze olivier by the time it is available i will buy it.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

dpioli said:


> it would help if he came here telling (guessing) why its taking so long, how much time between 1st and 2nd batch delivery, does anyone know if he is still alive? In the meantime i will buy another watch and if i still like that bronze olivier by the time it is available i will buy it.












*You really haven't been keeping up have you?*


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

dpioli said:


> it would help if he came here telling (guessing) why its taking so long, how much time between 1st and 2nd batch delivery, does anyone know if he is still alive? In the meantime i will buy another watch and if i still like that bronze olivier by the time it is available i will buy it.


Dude, it's not as if you don't have access to this entire thread. Try scrolling up a bit and read through some posts for yourself, say to 2 days ago (post #1636) or 5 days ago (post #1611) or just signing up for their newsletter if you don't feel like keeping up-to-date with this thread.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the green is nice


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

dpioli said:


> it would help if he came here telling (guessing) why its taking so long, how much time between 1st and 2nd batch delivery, does anyone know if he is still alive? In the meantime i will buy another watch and if i still like that bronze olivier by the time it is available i will buy it.


That's not even worth a response.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Bronze Zulu Info!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Thomas over at Crown & Buckle, those of you that have talked to him know hes a great guy. We have been hammering out the details of the bronze zulu straps, and wanted to know what are your guys favorites from these colors?
> View attachment 786003
> ...


You've got to have black, that's a given. You need blue too, but that blue is too light. You need navy blue for sure, not the girly light blue. Green is always a great color to have, it goes great with black too, but I'd prefer to see brown. Ideally you'd have black, navy and brown to match the dials.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

The girly blue ties in with the second hand. I'm just sayin.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow:


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

DITTO



poison said:


> That's not even worth a response.


----------



## TimeChaser (Aug 5, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Wow:


That's great!


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

I guess Black w/ the Black Dial would work. For the other colors I would suggest a chocolate brown.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope you guys make Black and OD Green. Both will sell


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Chris-John said:


> You've got to have black, that's a given. You need blue too, but that blue is too light. You need navy blue for sure, not the girly light blue. Green is always a great color to have, it goes great with black too, but I'd prefer to see brown. Ideally you'd have black, navy and brown to match the dials.





poison said:


> The girly blue ties in with the second hand. I'm just sayin.


There is no blue, it's grey. I guess the color balance of the photo is off for some monitors.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Just put down a deposit on one with a blue dial, Miyota movement and blue Isofrane strap. Will probably have a custom stingray strap made for it as well. Now the waiting begins !


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats and welcome to the club! Patience in the name of the game!


cw_mi said:


> Just put down a deposit on one with a blue dial, Miyota movement and blue Isofrane strap. Will probably have a custom stingray strap made for it as well. Now the waiting begins !


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Just received email from Roland and he is saying there will be another delay on watches due to the lume on the numbers. :-(


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

After so much progress this last week, this email is very hard to write, but today we have hit another delay. The lume on the dials is flawed and we are going to have to send this set of dials back and have them redone. The 6, 7, and 8 hour markers appear to have missed layers 2 and 3 of the lume application, leaving the problem markers with very weak luminosity. It's painful to push so close to the finish line and have to stop short, after putting so much of yourself into something. It's very difficult depending so much on other peoples work, the pitfall of contracting work in manufacturing, especially for the boutique companies. 
I know that many of you have paid your final payments for the watches, and the first step will be refunding those final payments to you as we sort out the dial issues. As soon as we can get an update, you'll of course be notified.
Most of you know that the boutique watch industry relies heavily on sub-contracted work for almost every part of the production process, and sadly that means that sometimes delays are out of your direct control. We are a new company trying to get our first watch completed, and have learned this all the hard way. You try to manage expectations, and work with dates that are given you, but if assets run late, or are flawed, all we can do it wait while the issues are corrected. Above all else, we are committed to making the highest quality timepieces. 
I hope to share better news soon, and thank you for your patience and support.

Roland @ Olivier Watches


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

> _After so much progress this last week, this email is very hard to write, but today we have hit another delay. The lume on the dials is flawed and we are going to have to send this set of dials back and have them redone. The 6, 7, and 8 hour markers appear to have missed layers 2 and 3 of the lume application, leaving the problem markers with very weak luminosity. It's painful to push so close to the finish line and have to stop short, after putting so much of yourself into something. It's very difficult depending so much on other peoples work, the pitfall of contracting work in manufacturing, especially for the boutique companies.
> I know that many of you have paid your final payments for the watches, and the first step will be refunding those final payments to you as we sort out the dial issues. As soon as we can get an update, you'll of course be notified.
> Most of you know that the boutique watch industry relies heavily on sub-contracted work for almost every part of the production process, and sadly that means that sometimes delays are out of your direct control. We are a new company trying to get our first watch completed, and have learned this all the hard way. You try to manage expectations, and work with dates that are given you, but if assets run late, or are flawed, all we can do it wait while the issues are corrected. Above all else, we are committed to making the highest quality timepieces.
> I hope to share better news soon, and thank you for your patience and support.
> ...


We were so close....


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

I have always been a man of short patience but this has been a growing experience for me. Hopefully I can show this kind of patience in other aspects of my life. I too got the email, I cried a little.


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

I have officially added another gray hair to my head!!!!!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

I would rather wait longer and have a properly lumed dial (I am a diver and do plan to use it for what it is designed for) than receive it now and not be able to read it very well at 60-80ft down.

It's disappointing, but not the end of the world. Folks pre-ordering a first release watch should already know by now what they are in for, and patience is the name of this game.

Look forward to more updates.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

At least all the issues are being worked out and the final product will be amazing I'm sure. I'd much rather wait a little longer and get it right than get a product that's just "ok". Thanks for the update, Roland. We're all behind you, do what you gotta do brotha.


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

My sentiments exactly. I support you and am patiently waiting. Do not feel pressure to rush and get something out the door that is garbage.


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

jricher82 said:


> At least all the issues are being worked out and the final product will be amazing I'm sure. I'd much rather wait a little longer and get it right than get a product that's just "ok". Thanks for the update, Roland. We're all behind you, do what you gotta do brotha.


+1 Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly from here...


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does it mean I can get just "One more" piece before the Bronzie is ready? hehe....


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

Thnx for the update Roland.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I am patient, too...and will remain so -- even though I never seem to receive these email updates. However, delays due to this sort of factor do concern me, as they point to the use of second or third order subcontractors and the potential for other quality problems 

At least Roland has caught this one.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MadAmos (Jan 29, 2012)

C'est la vie I am just going to wait patiently. As I am in the second batch hopefully this will not delay it as much by the time the cases are ready the dial problem will be resolved.

Thanks for making this right Roland I know how painful it was to have to delay things this late, I am sure you have a lot of your own money tied up in this project as well.

Thanks for everything,

Paul


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm also on the "if that's what it takes for a top notch timepiece, then that's what it takes" train. Better something you can be proud to wear later than something you won't want to wear now. All aboard!!


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Roland, unless it makes things unduly complicated for you, I'd prefer you kept hold of my final payment rather than issuing a refund. I know I'll receive the watch when it's something that you can be proud of; that's good enough for me.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> I am patient, too...and will remain so -- even though I never seem to receive these email updates. However, delays due to this sort of factor do concern me, as they point to the use of second or third order subcontractors and the potential for other quality problems
> 
> At least Roland has caught this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Case and bezel made in germany, movements made in japan and schweitz, US assembly...that leaves the crystal and dial/hands. There's very little room at all for what you describe. Go look at the other micro bronze offering prices, and you'll see things like chinese cases, similar movements, overseas assembly, and lower water resistance, for a much higher price.


----------



## snbrd4evr (Feb 5, 2012)

stretch said:


> Hi Roland, unless it makes things unduly complicated for you, I'd prefer you kept hold of my final payment rather than issuing a refund. I know I'll receive the watch when it's something that you can be proud of; that's good enough for me.


I'm with you stretch.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

poison said:


> Case and bezel made in germany, movements made in japan and schweitz, US assembly...that leaves the crystal and dial/hands. There's very little room at all for what you describe. Go look at the other micro bronze offering prices, and you'll see things like chinese cases, similar movements, overseas assembly, and lower water resistance, for a much higher price.


I appreciate your defence, and, if you review my posts, you'll see similar. But what I said is fair comment for ANY startup micro watchmaker, and a reason many of them fail. It's self evident now that the dial subcontractor choice was second rate, and the country of origin argument is quite misleading these days. Lots of good quality coming out of China, and I've seen some pretty shoddy stuff out of Germany and Switzerland. It's the QC process that matters. At least Roland is paying attention, and is prepared to stop and rework. But that's an expensive lesson.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a real bummer for all involved (including Roland). We were so close..... I was really looking forward to getting my hands on it. 
Hopefully they can turn the dials around quickly.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> I appreciate your defence, and, if you review my posts, you'll see similar. But what I said is fair comment for ANY startup micro watchmaker, and a reason many of them fail.* It's self evident now that the dial subcontractor choice was second rate*, and the country of origin argument is quite misleading these days. Lots of good quality coming out of China, and I've seen some pretty shoddy stuff out of Germany and Switzerland. It's the QC process that matters. At least Roland is paying attention, and is prepared to stop and rework. But that's an expensive lesson.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Fair enough. However, the bold is a massive assumption. It's not like toyota, htc, or rolex, each respectively well respected, and regarded as among the most reliable in their game, never puts out a defective product. The best dial manufacturer could make mistakes, and a mistake is not a guaranteed indication of second tier manufacturing prowess.


----------



## Oaf (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it possible that we could get some more wrist shots and possibly patina shots of the watch on different wrists with different strap combinations since it will be a while until we are able to see first arrival pictures? I also know wrist shots are what sell me on a watch and I am on the verge of making a deal to sell one of my watches and get enough money to get this watch. I'm sure it would also help ease the pain of the recent announcement for some of the first batchers.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

poison said:


> Fair enough. However, the bold is a massive assumption. It's not like toyota, htc, or rolex, each respectively well respected, and regarded as among the most reliable in their game, never puts out a defective product. The best dial manufacturer could make mistakes, and a mistake is not a guaranteed indication of second tier manufacturing prowess.


An assumption, yes...because Roland has never disclosed his subcontractors. A massive assumption? No -- the major, quality dial lumers are pretty well known, and deliver impeccable work most of the time. Yes, sometimes some flaking, but --as described by Roland -- this was a persistent problem across the batch, which would be very unusual for a top tier sub-contractor to allow out the door. That's the logic to my assumption.

However, as stated, at least Roland has caught it, disclosed the problem, and is undertaking remediation. For which I applaud him.

All this makes me wonder how much interest there might be in an "open" watch project? That is, there is an open design contest, with the winner chosen by the number who select (and are prepared to stump up for) a particular design. Movement could be selected the same way, then the various subcontractors chosen. Full transparency on costs, which -- together with a project management fee and out of pocket expenses -- would represent the price. An idea worth considering?

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> An assumption, yes...because Roland has never disclosed his subcontractors. A massive assumption? No -- the major, quality dial lumers are pretty well known, and deliver impeccable work most of the time. Yes, sometimes some flaking, but --as described by Roland -- this was a persistent problem across the batch, which would be very unusual for a top tier sub-contractor to allow out the door. That's the logic to my assumption.
> 
> However, as stated, at least Roland has caught it, disclosed the problem, and is undertaking remediation. For which I applaud him.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fine idea. So when will you be spearheading this open project? 

It actually sounds like a nightmare, frankly. If you do it, I'll watch, haha. EDIT: There have been several projects like this here which were open, up until cost came into play, mostly design.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Oaf said:


> Is it possible that we could get some more wrist shots and possibly patina shots of the watch on different wrists with different strap combinations since it will be a while until we are able to see first arrival pictures? I also know wrist shots are what sell me on a watch and I am on the verge of making a deal to sell one of my watches and get enough money to get this watch. I'm sure it would also help ease the pain of the recent announcement for some of the first batchers.


Here's my review from my meetup with roland. Crappy pics, but good for comparison purposes.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/olivier-bronze-diver-639521.html


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

poison said:


> Sounds like a fine idea. So when will you be spearheading this open project?
> 
> It actually sounds like a nightmare, frankly. If you do it, I'll watch, haha. EDIT: There have been several projects like this here which were open, up until cost came into play, mostly design.


Well, money either talks ....or walks! It's a matter of setting things up transparently. I'm thinking the design cost can be met by offering the winner a free watch. Maybe I'll start a separate thread.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think you are going to find many companies (in any business) that are willing to disclose info on their subcontractors. I'm not saying that no one does it, but it's not standard practice either. I also don't think non-disclosure of subcontractors is any kind of indictment of Roland or his company.

As far as the problem with the lume. If I'm not mistaken, Halios just had a similar problem that delayed their recent batch. Again, I would bet this is not as uncommon as some would like to believe. I could be wrong, but I bet this happens to the large manufacturers as well, we probably just don't hear about it from them. It is the micro-brands that communicate this kind of info.....

Everything I've written could be wrong........I'm not a watch manufacturer, but that's my guess.



ttimbo said:


> An assumption, yes...because Roland has never disclosed his subcontractors. A massive assumption? No -- the major, quality dial lumers are pretty well known, and deliver impeccable work most of the time. Yes, sometimes some flaking, but --as described by Roland -- this was a persistent problem across the batch, which would be very unusual for a top tier sub-contractor to allow out the door. That's the logic to my assumption.
> 
> However, as stated, at least Roland has caught it, disclosed the problem, and is undertaking remediation. For which I applaud him.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this Roland, but I like that you are demanding quality 

Maybe to soon to ask, but we all want to know it  How long do you expect to wait before new dials arrive?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

LES, I wasn't criticizing Roland for non-disclosure. I was just suggesting the evidence pointed against the use of of a top tier subcontractor.

However, you make an interesting point: I would argue there is a strong case for prime contractors in any industry to disclose who their subcontractors are, and -- what's more -- to share information more openly about subcontractor performance in terms of timeliness, efficiency and quality. This will benefit everyone,whereas practices which shroud this sort of information in secrecy typically have the same benefits as winking in the dark.

A good case in point is the bronze case issues experienced by Benarus, Magrette etc. possibly, if there had been some information sharing, those companies and their customers would all be better off today. Anyway, we digress.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

ttimbo has a really good point. If several watch companies were having quality issues with subcontractor "A", I'd sure have second thoughts buying any watch that subcontractor "A" had anything to do with. That's probably the only incentive the subs would have to clean up their quality. If this is the same sub that Halios had an issue with, wouldn't we all want to avoid their work in future purchases? And on the flip side of that coin, if we knew sub "A" made the suspect brass cases & we knew Roland used company "B", we (as a group) would have better peace of mind.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Smells like communism in here, lol. Most watch companies are in the business of making money, and providing a good product. How they do that is really not anyones business...unless its timmbo watches, with full transparency from the start.

If the ignition on your toyota goes out, do you go to the dealer and demand to know who the subcontracted ignition manufacturer is?


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Interesting points but I don't see it happening. It just isn't the way of the business world. 
What I look for is the main business to be on top of their game, catch it and fix it. Roland has caught it and he's in the process of fixing it. Good enough for me. I know it will be right before he ships. 
Personally I don't have the time, desire, or knowledge to check every sub. I also don't think I'm qualified. Where would it stop every component of the movement?
My opinion is that I'm paying Roland to take care of those details and I'm counting on him to make sure all is right. If its not I won't be buying any other Olivier brand watches. 
I want to be clear that I don't mean to come across as a smart-a##. Just trying to express a different opinion.|>


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

poison said:


> Smells like communism in here, lol. Most watch companies are in the business of making money, and providing a good product. How they do that is really not anyones business...unless its timmbo watches, with full transparency from the start.
> 
> If the ignition on your toyota goes out, do you go to the dealer and demand to know who the subcontracted ignition manufacturer is?




I'm not suggesting watch companies need to disclose this information to their customers (although I see a potential win win for those companies that do this), nor am I suggesting they fob off responsibility to their subcontractors. What I AM saying is that there are significant business benefits in running more open, transparent and collaborative relationships, including information sharing of non-competitive information with your competitors, which may include information regarding the performance of various subcontractors.



LES1200 said:


> Interesting points but I don't see it happening. It just isn't the way of the business world.
> What I look for is the main business to be on top of their game, catch it and fix it. Roland has caught it and he's in the process of fixing it. Good enough for me. I know it will be right before he ships.
> Personally I don't have the time, desire, or knowledge to check every sub. I also don't think I'm qualified. Where would it stop every component of the movement?
> My opinion is that I'm paying Roland to take care of those details and I'm counting on him to make sure all is right. If its not I won't be buying any other Olivier brand watches.
> I want to be clear that I don't mean to come across as a smart-a##. Just trying to express a different opinion.|>


Well, actually, it is INCREASINGLY the way of the business world, especially the high quality performers in FMCG, and those that have sophisticated supply chains. Top performers in these areas realise the old Command and Control model never catches problems quickly enough, and results in rework, the cost of which is always the subject of argument. Roland's problem is a good example. Hence, you increasingly see common vendor qualification programs in key subcontract areas, information sharing is more subtle, because it may be construed as anticompetitive behavior in some circumstances. But it happens. Especially in China! I'll bet (some parts of) the Swiss watch industry hasve some very sophisticated programs in place, many of which ARE anticompetitive!

The point I'm making...and I'm only doing so because, I suspect, there'll be nothing else to see here for a few weeks  is that micro manufacturers need to realise they primarily compete on the uniqueness/innovation of design, and customer service, and that they'd all be better off sharing information about the subcontracts they deal with, as that will raise standards for them all, and hence quality and value to us, as consumers. As consumers, it is therefore in our interests to advocate this approach to them, so that we avoid disappointment.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

When did this turn into a lawyers convention? It's about the watches people, let the man work! Roland is letting us in on more than enough information as consumers and we should be grateful for the info he gives us. Not all manufacturers offer such great communication and updates. You can tell that Roland cares about his product and us as comsumers, not just the money he makes.

Please keep the political banter to the PM side of the forum, where it belongs.

Again, thank you Roland for being such a class act with this process amid all the useless "white noise". No need to waste your time with that, I know you just keep on trucking and do what you have to do, we'll be here waiting patiently and confidently.


----------



## Diverrad (May 5, 2012)

I have to say you guys are the kind of customers companies only dream of. One delay after another and your still all gun ho. I'm not trolling or trying to start anything I know poison is already getting ready to defend his future pride and joy but I am just simply impressed by the loyalty displayed here even with all the production problems Roland has experienced. 
I too like the watch and the price point in fact I think I'd the only mico that is priced where it should be but unlike the rest of you I don't seem to have the same faith in an unproven company so I will have to wait even longer now to see how the first batch goes and the flippers start their for sale posts.


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

I could have sworn that I'd read more recent posts than the one immediately above mine.

What are the options to cancel orders, given that things don't appear to be working out too well for the impatient?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Diverrad said:


> I have to say you guys are the kind of customers companies only dream of. One delay after another and your still all gun ho. I'm not trolling or trying to start anything I know poison is already getting ready to defend his future pride and joy but I am just simply impressed by the loyalty displayed here even with all the production problems Roland has experienced.
> I too like the watch and the price point in fact I think I'd the only mico that is priced where it should be but unlike the rest of you I don't seem to have the same faith in an unproven company so I will have to wait even longer now to see how the first batch goes and the flippers start their for sale posts.


A number of us in the Southern California area have had the privilege to meet with Roland personally, and to examine and wear his prototype watches. I, for one, came away from the experience impressed both with the watches and with the man. I was one of Roland's customers when he took it upon himself to develop and have manufactured, affordable bronze buckles, to satisfy the need of many on this forum. So I speak from previous experience when I say I have complete confidence that Roland will achieve his goal to provide a high quality bronze timepiece at an affordable price. I know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

RichardD said:


> I could have sworn that I'd read more recent posts than the one immediately above mine.
> 
> What are the options to cancel orders, given that things don't appear to be working out too well for the impatient?


The option has allways been there to cancel your order, you did sign up to a non-refundable deposit though...


----------



## Diverrad (May 5, 2012)

flexible said:


> The option has allways been there to cancel your order, you did sign up to a non-refundable deposit though...


 I think at this point Roland should start giving full refunds including the deposits it's only fair given the recent development and with no shipping date in sight. I know it's not his fault but the result is the same. No watches and no timeline for the delivery.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

This was only posted a day or so ago. I think we should give him a little more time. After all, it is the weekend.



strongergodzilla said:


> After so much progress this last week, this email is very hard to write, but today we have hit another delay. The lume on the dials is flawed and we are going to have to send this set of dials back and have them redone. The 6, 7, and 8 hour markers appear to have missed layers 2 and 3 of the lume application, leaving the problem markers with very weak luminosity. It's painful to push so close to the finish line and have to stop short, after putting so much of yourself into something. It's very difficult depending so much on other peoples work, the pitfall of contracting work in manufacturing, especially for the boutique companies.
> I know that many of you have paid your final payments for the watches, and the first step will be refunding those final payments to you as we sort out the dial issues. As soon as we can get an update, you'll of course be notified.
> Most of you know that the boutique watch industry relies heavily on sub-contracted work for almost every part of the production process, and sadly that means that sometimes delays are out of your direct control. We are a new company trying to get our first watch completed, and have learned this all the hard way. You try to manage expectations, and work with dates that are given you, but if assets run late, or are flawed, all we can do it wait while the issues are corrected. Above all else, we are committed to making the highest quality timepieces.
> I hope to share better news soon, and thank you for your patience and support.
> ...


----------



## Oaf (Mar 21, 2012)

I still can't wait to get one! So much so that I can wait As long as it takes. If that makes any sense. Though I can understand those that have been waiting since the beginning of the year feeling a little anxious reluctance about their purchase.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Diverrad said:


> I think at this point Roland should start giving full refunds including the deposits it's only fair given the recent development and with no shipping date in sight. I know it's not his fault but the result is the same. No watches and no timeline for the delivery.


With all due respect, you know what you signed up for. In addition, it won't be too much longer...he only discovered the problem two days ago or so, let him find out what's going on.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

It'll all be fine. What's happened is just a speed bump on the way to delivery. For those that came on board and didn't realise those was the inaugural model of a start-up, well, Roland has generously offered to refund your final payment, if you've made one. But the deposit always was non-refundable. Simple and straight.

For those too impatient to wait for something quite unique, and to which there's a great story attached, there's always something on display at your local mall

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I have had an order in since January and this is my first post in this thread! I knew what I was getting into when I ordered and have no problems with what has been happening! I have seen these issues with some beloved companies on this forum take two years to resolve! We are only 8 months into this and from all indications only a short time till it is resolved. Everyone needs patience and the reward will be great! Thank you Roland for all of your efforts to produce a first class product!

Sent from my BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps using Tapatalk


----------



## doktopus (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought one in early january and I don't care. I admire Roland for being so meticulous and wanting it to be right as the future of the watch(brand) will largely depend on the first watches. I noted that the above guy joined this forum in May 2012. I log into this site everyday for over a year. I am not very vocal on the site but feel I represent a lot of other silent observers when I say we are tired of reading diatribes on how bad things are. I can turn on the news for that. If you want your money back several others have sold their undelivered watches in this thread. sell It!! I will judge the Roland and the watch when I receive it. I took a risk when I ordered a new brand and the possible circumstances of the risk were pretty well easy to see when I took it. I don't know him but I have never doubted Roland's integrity as judged by his responses in this thread.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

doktopus said:


> I bought one in early january and I don't care. I admire Roland for being so meticulous and wanting it to be right as the future of the watch(brand) will largely depend on the first watches. I noted that the above guy joined this forum in May 2012. I log into this site everyday for over a year. I am not very vocal on the site but feel I represent a lot of other silent observers when I say we are tired of reading diatribes on how bad things are. I can turn on the news for that. If you want your money back several others have sold their undelivered watches in this thread. sell It!! I will judge the Roland and the watch when I receive it. I took a risk when I ordered a new brand and the possible circumstances of the risk were pretty well easy to see when I took it. I don't know him but I have never doubted Roland's integrity as judged by his responses in this thread.


I'm with you. I've just recently started posting and don't by any means consider myself a cheerleader. I can also say this is my first time putting a deposit on a new watch, let alone a new brand. For a while I thought about sitting back and waiting, knowing that there would be chances to get one being flipped. In the end, I decided I wanted to go for it and I'm glad that I did.

As I've stated above, I'm no expert on this, but I don't think anything that has happened is in anyway unusual for a microbrand. I've read many stories about other brands going through the same struggles and that would even apply for new models from established microbrands. When I put my deposit down I thought I would have the watch before now, but also knew the odds for delays were high. Am I disappointed and do I wish I had the watch on my wrist right now? Definitely! Am I concerned that I'm not going to get the watch? Not the least! If anything, the delays have increased my anticipation and desire for the watch.

One of the things that sold me and continues to impress me is the replies that I've recieved from Roland, prior to and after the deposit, and the updates that he has provided. As I said in an earlier post, he caught a problem and he is now working to fix it. I'm thankful for that!

I don't personally know Roland, but based on the communication I've had I'm comfortable with the situation. As stated in the above post, I will reserve any judgement I have for the watch and the brand when I have it in hand (or on the wrist).


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

for me the anguish in the delay for Olivier is having to hear a few more weeks from whiners and armchair lawyers who are lucky they learned how to pee.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Great, so we are again on the same page, so let get back to it.

So what color Zulu is leading the pack Roland? Looking forward to a shot with the Olivier Bronze Diver and the new Zulu! 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Will There be Nato as well?


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Å


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

I am on board for a green and perhaps a black too.

At this point, I would rather wait and it be right. Nobody wants to have to return unsatisfactory watches. Rolands reputation will be a lot more solid if he keeps the quality benchmark high. The wait we can deal with. Sub-par watches we can not.

Remember too that the willing pre-order customers, investors if you will, riding this out helped to make this happen. If everyone waited on a flipped watch there would be none to flip.


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

Do we have to accept the refund? I'd rather keep my money in and get the watch when it's ready. 
8 months for a watch that still needed to get manufactured is nothing in my books. 
I waited around 6 months or so for my steinhart. And I'm pretty sure that watch was pretty much ready to go.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

broct said:


> Great, so we are again on the same page, so let get back to it.
> 
> So what color Zulu is leading the pack Roland? Looking forward to a shot with the Olivier Bronze Diver and the new Zulu!


Olive is leading. It looks so darn good against bronze!



JonasB said:


> Will There be Nato as well?


Right now it's just going to be Zulus, but there is the possibility of NATOs in the future. Zulus are really the best bet for a chunky diver like the Olivier.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

No posts for two days? Quick, someone post something interesting!


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

i ONLY BELIEVE IT WOULD BE BETTER IF oLIVIER CAME HERE TELLING WHAT IS GOING ON, WHAT IS MISSING AND IF HE COULD GUESS HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE.

(SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS LOCKED)


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

pm1980 said:


> No posts for two days? Quick, someone post something interesting!





dpioli said:


> i ONLY BELIEVE IT WOULD BE BETTER IF oLIVIER CAME HERE TELLING WHAT IS GOING ON, WHAT IS MISSING AND IF HE COULD GUESS HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE.
> 
> (SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS LOCKED)


Sorry, but I don't think that's very interesting... but maybe this is.

Got so upset at the news of further delays because of the lume problem that in a fit of anger ordered a Bronze A-1 AND a Bronze Moray! Here they are with my Regattare -- just need my blue dial Olivier for the full spectrum of dial colors. (Anybody got the number of a good shrink?)


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

dpioli said:


> i ONLY BELIEVE IT WOULD BE BETTER IF oLIVIER CAME HERE TELLING WHAT IS GOING ON, WHAT IS MISSING AND IF HE COULD GUESS HOW LONG IT WOULD TAKE.
> 
> (SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS LOCKED)


Yeah, I was looking more for a picture of a watch or a cat surfing. Something along those lines...


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

pm1980 said:


> Yeah, I was looking more for a picture of a watch or a cat surfing. Something along those lines...


Or a picture of a cat, wearing a watch, while surfing


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

sgrenald said:


> Or a picture of a cat, wearing a watch, while surfing


Well let's not get greedy!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

OKparts said:


> Sorry, but I don't think that's very interesting... but maybe this is.
> 
> Got so upset at the news of further delays because of the lume problem that in a fit of anger ordered a Bronze A-1 AND a Bronze Moray! Here they are with my Regattare -- just need my blue dial Olivier for the full spectrum of dial colors. (Anybody got the number of a good shrink?)


Haha, omg, wanna be my sugar daddy?


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

poison said:


> Haha, omg, wanna be my sugar daddy?


Sorry, that position has been filled!


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

OKparts said:


> Sorry, but I don't think that's very interesting... but maybe this is.
> 
> Got so upset at the news of further delays because of the lume problem that in a fit of anger ordered a Bronze A-1 AND a Bronze Moray! Here they are with my Regattare -- just need my blue dial Olivier for the full spectrum of dial colors. (Anybody got the number of a good shrink?)
> 
> View attachment 792570


Nice collection! I just picked up a Magrette this week, and I am really looking forward to my Olivier even more now.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RHnsly88 (Jun 11, 2011)

If anyone is interested in taking over my pre-order please let me know. It is the eta black dial w/date, I am including the Isofrane I ordered for free.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh my, oh my!
Now that's impressive and definitely worth posting about.
Congrats (now that I've drooled on my keyboard).



OKparts said:


> Sorry, but I don't think that's very interesting... but maybe this is.
> 
> Got so upset at the news of further delays because of the lume problem that in a fit of anger ordered a Bronze A-1 AND a Bronze Moray! Here they are with my Regattare -- just need my blue dial Olivier for the full spectrum of dial colors. (Anybody got the number of a good shrink?)
> 
> View attachment 792570


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

OKparts said:


> Sorry, that position has been filled!


Lol, bummer!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those look GREAT together, nice collection. Olivier is going to be right at home with that company.
Helson Shark Diver next?!


OKparts said:


> Sorry, but I don't think that's very interesting... but maybe this is.
> 
> Got so upset at the news of further delays because of the lume problem that in a fit of anger ordered a Bronze A-1 AND a Bronze Moray! Here they are with my Regattare -- just need my blue dial Olivier for the full spectrum of dial colors. (Anybody got the number of a good shrink?)
> 
> View attachment 792570


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

jricher82 said:


> Those look GREAT together, nice collection. Olivier is going to be right at home with that company.
> Helson Shark Diver next?!


Thanks! Fortunately I have calmed down and am a little broke after my episode... Besides all the 500M ETA powered Stingrays are all sold out!


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

OKparts said:


> Sorry, but I don't think that's very interesting... but maybe this is.
> 
> Got so upset at the news of further delays because of the lume problem that in a fit of anger ordered a Bronze A-1 AND a Bronze Moray! Here they are with my Regattare -- just need my blue dial Olivier for the full spectrum of dial colors. (Anybody got the number of a good shrink?)
> 
> View attachment 792570


Sir,

I like the way you think.


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

It's OK...I'll wait, I've got 10 other watches to play with. And when I get mine (prussian blue dial) I'm going to send it to Motor City Watch Works and have the bezel markers filled in with dark blue paint...it's gonna be the sex.


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

With new bronze hardware...


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

They both look nice, but I'm really digging the 2nd one.



drtalon said:


> With new bronze hardware...
> 
> View attachment 793766
> 
> ...


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

Helson Porthole, out today. Just ordered this one, since the Olivier will not arrive for my birthday....I even have the matching serial number. but this one will ease the pain quite well


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

cappuccino said:


> View attachment 794277
> 
> Helson Porthole, out today. Just ordered this one, since the Olivier will not arrive for my birthday....I even have the matching serial number. but this one will ease the pain quite well


Yikes. That's just plain fugly. Sorry mate... :-s

Plus the diver functionality of the internal bezel via a screw down crown on the left side of the case is absolutely worthless. Any diver can tell you that. When you're all suited up and either on the boat or in the water getting ready to submerge, fiddling with a crown to rotate an internal bezel is just not practical. But seems they were going more for the look of a diver and not practical application, but IMO they failed at that too.

Pass...


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks like a vintage dive helmet to me, I like it


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

cappuccino said:


> View attachment 794277
> Helson Porthole, out today. Just ordered this one, since the Olivier will not arrive for my birthday....I even have the matching serial number. but this one will ease the pain quite well


Yeah ya did! Nice!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great looking piece, thanks for sharing. As huge a fan of Helson as I am, I think I'd save my $1300 for something else. Congrats and enjoy, gonna look great alongside your Olivier when it comes.


cappuccino said:


> View attachment 794277
> Helson Porthole, out today. Just ordered this one, since the Olivier will not arrive for my birthday....I even have the matching serial number. but this one will ease the pain quite well


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

If anyone would like to take over my first batch pre-order, send me a pm. I ordered the blue dial ETA with 22mm thumbnail buckle, black Isofrane, and the Isofrane tang without the rest of the buckle.


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

I have mixed feelings about this but I think this may be the first time I'm pleased to have my order in the second batch......I fully expected to have a longer wait so the delays don't really phase me and it looks like by that time all the potential issues will have been resolved.....I do empathize with you first batch guys though.


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been waiting for him to come up with an excuse but it doesnt happen, it looks like i will "have to" buy the bronze moray.

Holand, i wish you all the best but as you desapeared i will have to buy your third batch.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

dpioli said:


> I have been waiting for him to come up with an excuse but it doesnt happen, it looks like i will "have to" buy the bronze moray.
> 
> Holand, i wish you all the best but as you desapeared i will have to buy your third batch.


Less typing, more reading. I'd recommend taking a peek at post #1716.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

dpioli said:


> I have been waiting for him to come up with an excuse but it doesnt happen, it looks like i will "have to" buy the bronze moray.
> 
> Holand, i wish you all the best but as you desapeared i will have to buy your third batch.


Good luck, as there won't be a third batch.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

you guys smell that? smells just like one of those creatures that like to hide under bridges, not 100% sure though :/. I can't wait to see the pics the 1st batch guys put up, I've got a new Orange Soxa T coming in that'll hold me over till my 2nd batch baby comes in!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> you guys smell that? smells just like one of those creatures that like to hide under bridges, not 100% sure though


I'm sure...


----------



## Watchenthu (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Poison,

Not sure if I missed an announcement. Do we know that the watches are limited to 2 batches. In that case, I will treasure my spot in the second batch a lot more 

Thanks!



poison said:


> Good luck, as there won't be a third batch.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Watchenthu said:


> Hi Poison,
> 
> Not sure if I missed an announcement. Do we know that the watches are limited to 2 batches. In that case, I will treasure my spot in the second batch a lot more
> 
> Thanks!


There are only 500 total of this particular Olivier all within 2 batches. Takes a lot of reading but all the information regarding this is in the pages of this thread.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

That's correct. Keep in mind the 500 limit; if the second batch sells out, you'll have to wait for someone to sell one. So waiting for wrist shots may leave you without one.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

* No Longer available*** transfered to member. If anyone is interested in taking over my 1st Batch Olivier Bronze with Black Dial Miyota Movement with date #78 .The Pre-order will also include 1 24mm Black Isofrane with bronze Buckle and 1 24mm Olivier Tan Leather with multi stitch brown & white and SS buckle for $225.00 So basically you are receiving the Isofrane and Tan Leather for $25. message me if interested , You and I will email Roland the details. Thanks! Forgot to mention the Bronze Isofrane Buckle is the RS style and also will come with Bronze Tang.




I made a mistake on the Price, I paid $200 for the Miyota pre-order not $250, so to take over the pre-order it will be $200 + $25 for Isofrane and Tan leather Strap. So the total would be $225


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Roland, any idea how long the new dials will take? Just trying to gauge whether this is going to be a few more weeks or months. Thanks!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Roland I sent you an email and also on your company page. please respond when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys, it's Sunday. Sheesh.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

hey Don! Just sent you the replies, sorry about the wait, we close on the weekends and it takes a nice chunk of monday to get through the backlog!



LuvWatches14 said:


> Roland I sent you an email and also on your company page. please respond when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey R6ckstar! We sent back the dials and they are due to arrive back at the factory this week. They are gonna be looking at the dials and figuring out what went wrong. As soon as I get an update from them on the turnaround there will be updates posted to the regular channels.



r6ckstar said:


> Roland, any idea how long the new dials will take? Just trying to gauge whether this is going to be a few more weeks or months. Thanks!


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

Sent you a PM a while ago, would be nice to hear back. Thanks.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Ukdabest, just sent you a PM!



ukdabest said:


> Sent you a PM a while ago, would be nice to hear back. Thanks.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey R6ckstar! We sent back the dials and they are due to arrive back at the factory this week. They are gonna be looking at the dials and figuring out what went wrong. As soon as I get an update from them on the turnaround there will be updates posted to the regular channels.


Roland, now this unfortunate speed bump has been hit, I think it is really, REALLY important you focus on good communication with your committed buyers. I know you have said this above, but I just want to underscore the importance of staying in touch -- even if you don't have much to say. It's a real test for the reputation of Olivier Watches.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

poison said:


> Guys, it's Sunday. Sheesh.


Ya I can't believe anyone asked a question on a forum on a sunday.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ttimbo said:


> Roland, now this unfortunate speed bump has been hit, I think it is really, REALLY important you focus on good communication with your committed buyers. I know you have said this above, but I just want to underscore the importance of staying in touch -- even if you don't have much to say. It's a real test for the reputation of Olivier Watches.


...
JFC!What's the matter,mommy not hold you enough when you got scared as a little kid?Some of you people act like Roland is just going to say F#*K it,shelve the whole project & make off to Rio with your puny little deposits,which I guarantee you were spent long ago!Explain to me how his dropping in here & posting a "sorry no ETA on delivery yet" is going to get the watches on our wrists any faster?I feel sorry for anyone who is that insecure!
No one,& I mean NO ONE wants that watch worse than me!I recently started diving again after an 11 year surface interval & I would LOVE to have been using my ETA,Black,No Date on my recent dives in the Puget Sound.But even though the watch probably won't be here until I'm landlocked again,forced into another extended SI,my dives were still AWESOME!
Roland,as far as I'm concerned,if we don't here a damn word from you until you post an update telling us everything is fixed & the watches will ship the next day,NO PROBLEM!Take care of business man & to hell with the babies that need to be reassured every minute!


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Give the guy a break, you'll get your watches and then quickly forget that they were briefly delayed.


----------



## Aaron_bracco (Aug 3, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> My name is Roland Oliver Tetenbaum and its with great pride that I present to you Olivier Watch Company, and our first offering in the Olivier Bronze Diver. A lot of you know me here on the forum from the bronze buckles I had made, but I wanted to take this chance to let everyone here know a little bit about me, and a little bit about my company and our first dive watch. Without the great support of the community here, and the guidance and help from the staff and mods, I could have never made it to this point.
> 
> ...


I have a few ideas about my own watch and was wondering if you thought it was possible with limited money. Who makes your cases and where do you get every thing else?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> JFC!What's the matter,mommy not hold you enough when you got scared as a little kid?Some of you people act like Roland is just going to say F#*K it,shelve the whole project & make off to Rio with your puny little deposits,which I guarantee you were spent long ago!Explain to me how his dropping in here & posting a "sorry no ETA on delivery yet" is going to get the watches on our wrists any faster?I feel sorry for anyone who is that insecure!
> No one,& I mean NO ONE wants that watch worse than me!I recently started diving again after an 11 year surface interval & I would LOVE to have been using my ETA,Black,No Date on my recent dives in the Puget Sound.But even though the watch probably won't be here until I'm landlocked again,forced into another extended SI,my dives were still AWESOME!
> Roland,as far as I'm concerned,if we don't here a damn word from you until you post an update telling us everything is fixed & the watches will ship the next day,NO PROBLEM!Take care of business man & to hell with the babies that need to be reassured every minute!


Wow, over react much? The comments you quoted were not stating anything like this, or even implying anything like this. He was just merely stating good comms are important at this stage of the game with the already committed buyers (i.e. paid in full, not just puny little deposits). Valid point IMO and not worth a raging over reaction post like this.

From one diver to another, slow steady breaths mate. Conserve your air. :-!

b-)


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Aaron_bracco said:


> I have a few ideas about my own watch and was wondering if you thought it was possible with limited money. Who makes your cases and where do you get every thing else?


WTF?


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Aaron_bracco said:


> I have a few ideas about my own watch and was wondering if you thought it was possible with limited money. Who makes your cases and where do you get every thing else?


So basically you want a Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso with a Panerai Luminor crown.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> JFC!What's the matter,mommy not hold you enough when you got scared as a little kid?


Dude, what is your problem?...in case you haven't noticed, I'm a stalwart supporter of Roland and this project. From the beginning...no, before then...when he first produced the bronze buckles. So DON'T troll me, OK!

I posted what I posted because I own a business, and I know from some experience that when you encounter a problem such as this, you MUST redouble your efforts to reassure the market. Because when your customers get nervous, everything can very quickly fall in a heap. I'm simply passing on the benefit of that experience as advice so we DO all have a good outcome. I get it that you have no idea about running a business, but apart from that, I have no idea what value you think you are adding, apart from maximising insults per post!


----------



## Aaron_bracco (Aug 3, 2012)

thsiao said:


> WTF?


Just an idea you don't have to like it


----------



## Heilong (Jan 28, 2012)

Aaron, he's just pointing out that the 2 most obvious traits of your design are direct copies of well known watches. I don't know how strict JLC is about protecting their patents, but I guarantee that crown will never see production. The whole "homage vs copy" thing has been done to death, but I think that was the idea behind the post.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Heilong said:


> Aaron, he's just pointing out that the 2 most obvious traits of your design are direct copies of well known watches. I don't know how strict JLC is about protecting their patents, but I guarantee that crown will never see production. The whole "homage vs copy" thing has been done to death, but I think that was the idea behind the post.


Plus the fact that this thread is not the appropriate place to vet your independant draft designs for a new watch unrelated to the Olivier Watch Co.


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)

Not to mention this probably isn't the place to discuss watch ideas. PM him...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

drtalon said:


> Not to mention this probably isn't the place to discuss watch ideas. PM him...


Or to give business advice.


----------



## Aaron_bracco (Aug 3, 2012)

I copied JLC and panerai on purpose i don't want to sell it i want one for myself. Didn't mean to start a fight just wanted to know where to get cases made lighten up a little every one. I will start a thread next time.


----------



## Diverrad (May 5, 2012)

poison said:


> Or to give business advice.


I was wondering how long before the lap dog would pounce. Have no fear the thread is safe again from naysayers and anyone wishing to do anything but suck up.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

One of these days this thread is going to get locked.

I'm all for supporting Roland, and like many here I am on the side of "it will get here when it gets here".

It's a concept I have posted before, but........

Roland has used this thread as a sales tool, and as such has opened it up to people expressing thoughts on communication and service. When people post any comment about perceived issues or delays (admittedly some of these have been done with the intent to draw a reaction), the reactionary responses colour the thread. Even though it's not direct communication from the SELLER to the BUYER, it (unintentionally) creates negative feelings about the watch and brand.

Most of us are used to trolls (and don't feed them), but there has been some unpleasant responses to established members.

Roland is a capable communicator, as evidenced by the nearing 500 of us that have placed our confidence in him with deposits and full payments. Let's leave the response to legitimate question posts to him, as I really feel the introduction of confrontation to the thread has a negative impact on his brand and exhaustive efforts to make a unique and fairly priced watch.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, new here
I guess alot of keyboard warriors here too LOL

I am fairly certain my watch will arrive w/ or w/o handholding

Rolly
stick to QC, more impt to most folks
however, a 15 second post is not a bad idea

bw


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Ukdabest, just sent you a PM!


Roland just responded, Thanks.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

This thread is beyond entertaining. 

That said, it is painful at times to read some of the post. Sometimes the defenders do more harm than good. Reading too far into benign comments. 

Have there been trolls? Yep. Have there been legitimate concerns or frustrations? Yep. Do they deserve to get beat in the face for asking or expressing thoughts? Nope. 

This thread is obnoxiously long and lost its value IMO. Will I continue to read? Hell yeah! Like watching a train wreck over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over........


----------



## markowen9 (Feb 19, 2012)

Boutique watches may or may not hold their value, but I'm sure one day, when we or our kids are older that some of them will have their day. 

That being said a watch that has created this much interest is sure to do well when these type of watches do have their day. I have thought about selling, I have also dreamed about other watches I could one day sell or trade this for. But the more this thread goes on, the more I'm thinking I should print every post and keep with the watch box for that day. 

So sell if you want people but I say keep up the diligence on the quality Roland. This is a keeper. 

And keep up the posts folks it could all one day be part of the history.


----------



## acutcliffe (Oct 27, 2011)

The passion in this thread just blows my mind. I have been quietly lurking on this site since October last year and this thread in particular has been a daily read for me. I have pre-ordered the Black ETA from batch 2 and cannot wait for it to arrive. Patiently I wait...knowing that Roland will weather the storm and deliver a 'keeper'.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I ordered the Brown Miyota, second batch. At this point in the waiting game I have given up being stressed about it and tell myself I'd rather see it take longer and be perfect rather than ship out with flaws. My expectation is by Christmas, if it comes out before than great, if not than it should be a nice Christmas present to myself..
Cheers
Jason


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Mirabello1 said:


> I ordered the Brown Miyota, second batch. At this point in the waiting game I have given up being stressed about it and tell myself I'd rather see it take longer and be perfect rather than ship out with flaws. My expectation is by Christmas, if it comes out before than great, if not than it should be a nice Christmas present to myself..
> Cheers
> Jason


I agree, and we get to sit back and see all the strap configurations from the 1st batch guys.

Anybody go diving this weekend? VIS was crappy at Jamestown, RI this weekend. Less than 6 ft/ 1 M

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I have my new Snowflake to tide me over (hey! A dive watch pun!) so I'm not in a hurry anymore. Although, I was expecting that, despite ordering it six months later, that I'd be getting the Oliver earlier than my bronze Lüm-Tec...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

broct said:


> Anybody go diving this weekend? VIS was crappy at Jamestown, RI this weekend. Less than 6 ft/ 1 M


...
Hey broct,went diving Sat.off Whidbey Island & vis was FANTASTIC(as far as the Pac.NW goes),maybe 40'-50'!Saw my first BIG Octopus,probably 10'-12' from tip to tip(I have GOT to get an U/W camera) & maxed out on Dungeness Crab.Went to Mukilteo(T-Dock)today & vis was shot,8'-10' at best & not a single crab to be had.Such is our sport...


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

sgrenald said:


> I have my new Snowflake to tide me over (hey! A dive watch pun!) so I'm not in a hurry anymore. Although, I was expecting that, despite ordering it six months later, *that I'd be getting the Oliver earlier than my bronze Lüm-Tec...*


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

I want to pay the balance for my 1st batch order but Roland wouldn't take my money. I really want to pay this off Roland. Please, please, please send me an invoice and take my money.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Personally, I dont care too much about wrong lumi on some indexes, ...and I ordered this as a keeper. If I have a choice - I prefer to take it as it is, with "wrong" dial. Too much time waiting... I have actually 3 watches preordered and ALL OF THEM delayed (one of them more than 1 year) and I am getting tired... 

I understand that Roland cant release "wrong" product, but I really prefer to have it sooner inperfect instead of waiting for stupid lumi dial indexes OMG... There is so many watches without lumi on some indexes (because date window, or because some indexes miss the lumi because the design etc).

just my 2 cents

I have one hint to Roland - could you close and seal the case (with the glass and caseback) and make some patina during the time of waiting? I am so far from the sea so I will appreciate little patina already developed


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

thecustomer said:


> I want to pay the balance for my 1st batch order but Roland wouldn't take my money. I really want to pay this off Roland. Please, please, please send me an invoice and take my money.


One of the more bizarre sentiments in this thread, and you're not the only poster to express this. I don't understand it.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Roland
thanx for the order confirmation and questions answered email
best
bw


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

92degrees said:


> One of the more bizarre sentiments in this thread, and you're not the only poster to express this. I don't understand it.


It could be an exchange rate hedge, or a method to not spend on something else that sparkles...


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ...
> Hey broct,went diving Sat.off Whidbey Island & vis was FANTASTIC(as far as the Pac.NW goes),maybe 40'-50'!Saw my first BIG Octopus,probably 10'-12' from tip to tip(I have GOT to get an U/W camera) & maxed out on Dungeness Crab.Went to Mukilteo(T-Dock)today & vis was shot,8'-10' at best & not a single crab to be had.Such is our sport...


Nice! My brother moved up from Cali to Oregon, and dives along the coast. One of these days I will get over there to dive Puget sound. I am just happy to dive in a 3 mm this time of year. My dry suit needs to air out anyways...  Glad to hear you are diving!


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

Any new pics, Roland?


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mirabello1 said:


> I ordered the Brown Miyota, second batch. At this point in the waiting game I have given up being stressed about it and tell myself I'd rather see it take longer and be perfect rather than ship out with flaws. My expectation is by Christmas, if it comes out before than great, if not than it should be a nice Christmas present to myself..
> Cheers
> Jason


Totally my line of thinking too. Blue miyota, 2nd batch, merry Christmas!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

flexible said:


> It could be an exchange rate hedge, or a method to not spend on something else that sparkles...


or just an over-exuberant fanboy.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

primerak said:


> or just an over-exuberant fanboy.


This thread never gets old. I think I am a "thread fanboy" as I have no skin in da game. Good times (pun not intended). LOL


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

primerak said:


> or just an over-exuberant fanboy.


I hadn't considered that... why not?

Other options are:
> money laudering, I believe this stage would be known as layering
> preparing for divorce (i.e. getting the money spent before it has to be halved)
> hiding money from the mob
> irrational fear of owning too much money


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it's time for a...


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> Roland, now this unfortunate speed bump has been hit, I think it is really, REALLY important you focus on good communication with your committed buyers. I know you have said this above, but I just want to underscore the importance of staying in touch -- even if you don't have much to say. It's a real test for the reputation of Olivier Watches.


Roland, just reiterating. Customers get nervous. Especially when they also hear reports that you're no longer accepting final payments. Keep talking to us, buddy. Just a weekly status ping, even if you have nothing much to report.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm sure that the reason that he's no longer accepting payments is because he's waiting for the final word from his suppliers.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> Roland, just reiterating. Customers get nervous. Especially when they also hear reports that you're no longer accepting final payments. Keep talking to us, buddy. Just a weekly status ping, even if you have nothing much to report.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


I am not going to go through this entire thread but has anyone received their watch yet?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> Roland, just reiterating. Customers get nervous. Especially when they also hear reports that you're no longer accepting final payments. Keep talking to us, buddy. Just a weekly status ping, even if you have nothing much to report.





sgrenald said:


> I'm sure that the reason that he's no longer accepting payments is because he's waiting for the final word from his suppliers.


Hey ttimbo, thanks for the pointers! sgrenald, you got it man. While some of you guys didnt want the final payments refunded, right now as we undergo the _incredibly_ tedious process of refunds via paypal to everyone else we are not accepting final payments on the first batch until we are all sorted out.

I was telling someone else via email now that someone had pointed out that there are now 3 boutiques delayed because of dial issues; Halios, us here at Olivier, and another company I hadnt heard of. It makes me wonder if we are all using the same manufacturer. As soon as they give me an update, ill provide everyone an update here too. Until then, we are still refunding final payments, working to get the bronze zulu straps made up, and just other logistics.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Roland, thanks for the update. 
Looking forward to when all is sorted out.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> I was telling someone else via email now that someone had pointed out that there are now 3 boutiques delayed because of dial issues; Halios, us here at Olivier, and another company I hadnt heard of. It makes me wonder if we are all using the same manufacturer. As soon as they give me an update, ill provide everyone an update here too. Until then, we are still refunding final payments, working to get the bronze zulu straps made up, and just other logistics.


With all the wisdom of hindsight, perhaps it might have been wise to have the work done the US, by someone like LUM-TEC. At least it would have been a known quality, with a US-based business. One for the lessons learnt file

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> With all the wisdom of hindsight, perhaps it might have been wise to have the work done the US, by someone like LUM-TEC. At least it would have been a known quality, with a US-based business. One for the lessons learnt file
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Well I would guess he considered it but their would of been a significant price difference and he probably wanted to fill a niche at a low price point from the get go...but saying that expectations probably could of been managed better...of course all in hindsight...


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm unclear as to why the payments are being returned. Is this typical when a micro runs into unforseen delays? this is the first watch I've ordered "from scratch." Maybe its just me but it doesn't make sense to refund payments knowing that you are going to have to turn around and send out new invoices in a few weeks/months when the dial issue gets sorted. Especially since it took a week to get the initial invoices out, and its now been three weeks since we were notified of the dial issue and the refunds haven't been procesed. I guess everyone's financial situations are different, but the money is already gone out of my bank account. So I would much rather Roland just keep the money, fix the problem, and ship the watches when they are done. Maybe I'm in the minority here but this seems like this is adding to an already nightmarish logistical situation with cases, dials, and payments going back and forth.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> With all the wisdom of hindsight, perhaps it might have been wise to have the work done the US, by someone like LUM-TEC. At least it would have been a known quality, with a US-based business. One for the lessons learnt file
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Christ...

Who says the current supplier isn't a known quantity? Who says the increase in price from using lum tec would've provided more value over the finished oliviers? Who says that even with the current delay, lum tec could've done it in a similar time period?

I'm mean if we're doing that, roland should definitely have bought the bronze directly from panerai, and had kaventsmann craft the cases, no?

I'm sure roland is taking notes.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> working to get the bronze zulu straps made up


:-!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> :-!


Don't be coy with me, son. Spill it!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

poison said:


> Don't be coy with me, son. Spill it!


I'll let Roland have the fun. But I will say he should be sharing a teaser within the next few days.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I'll let Roland have the fun. But I will say he should be sharing a teaser within the next few days.


Outstanding!


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

It takes me most 60 days to do mass production on a set of golf clubs...Just sayin. 
Sometimes I don't understand, the movement is in placed, make the dial face, hands, movement holders, case and slap that thing up, test it and ship it. 
Sorry for being a arz....just don't get it.


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

xo96 said:


> It takes me most 60 days to do mass production on a set of golf clubs...Just sayin.
> Sometimes I don't understand, the movement is in placed, make the dial face, hands, movement holders, case and slap that thing up, test it and ship it.
> Sorry for being a arz....just don't get it.


golf clubs aren't really the smallest thing out there like a watch. getting a bunch of these put together and the manufactuerer element takes time for it to get right.


----------



## WatchDragon (May 2, 2008)

Bronze watches are awesome, because they age like fine wine (in terms of wear on the case).


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I'll let Roland have the fun. But I will say he should be sharing a teaser within the next few days.


This whole thread is one big tease!

...but eventually one gets tired of wanking and wants to hit the real thing. Soon hopefully...


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Something smells funny...


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> Something smells funny...


Hmm, must be all the _grunt_ing... :think:


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> Hmm, must be all the _grunt_ing... :think:


no, didn't hear any of that goin on


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope we get our watches before this thread reaches 200 pages! I could almost feel the watch on my wrist a few weeks ago!!!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

poison said:


> Christ...
> 
> Who says the current supplier isn't a known quantity? Who says the increase in price from using lum tec would've provided more value over the finished oliviers? Who says that even with the current delay, lum tec could've done it in a similar time period?


ermmm..well.....all the evidence suggests that would be Roland :roll: I did preface all my comments with a reference to hindsight -- and, as I've previously posted, I have been and remain very committed to this project. I've paid in full...and rather than carping on in frustration, I'm just suggesting ideas that Roland might include as part of his lessons learnt file...because he ain't done any of this before!


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

6 weeks after full payment, no watch, no refund, no delivery date.... disappointing


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

cappuccino said:


> 6 weeks after full payment, no watch, no refund, no delivery date.... disappointing


Hey Cappuccino, please PM me with your order number so I can check into your refund.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

^^
Hang in there, Roland! This stressful part will be over soon and praises will be coming!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to my piece (on the second-wave orders, no less). I think a lot of the stress in this thread is from people who aren't used to getting in on the ground-floor of projects.

Look at the MKII guys, they're used to their projects taking over a year from payment to the wrist.

People need to relax and forget about this for a while. If you keep checking the Olivier site and this thread, you'll go mad.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I guess my straps will arrive first.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

That Looks Great! 

+ 1 for me please...

Greets ferro01


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

^^
Dead sexy combo!


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)

snpr9696 said:


> I guess my straps will arrive first.


What buckle is that? Beautiful strap.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

snpr9696 said:


> I guess my straps will arrive first.


Very cool buckle! Is it torched/flame treated SS?


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

That strap looks extremely familiar. Could there possibly be two in existence?


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have to ask - why is Roland issuing refunds to those w
ho have paid?
Truly not to stir the pot but that makes it sound like the project may be aborted, not delayed.

I am confused.


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathern457 said:


> Congrats, Roland! You've combined retro styling with a bronze case - two of the hottest things going right now in the microbrand biz. I'm sure you'll do well with this one. :-!


Why is this constantly posted by different users???? I agree its a great watch, which is why I ordered one, but the same comment I've read over half a dozen times now.

BTW, Roland any updates on the dial issue?


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

r6ckstar said:


> Why is this constantly posted by different users???? I agree its a great watch, which is why I ordered one, but the same comment I've read over half a dozen times now.
> 
> BTW, Roland any updates on the dial issue?


I'm pretty sure Kathern457 was a bot reposting other people's posts. There have been a few lately.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

i1800collect said:


> Very cool buckle! Is it torched/flame treated SS?


Yes it's touched SS. Yes I have made a few of these straps now.


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

Glad to hear. I'm proud to be one of those recipients (the first?). You do great work and I cant wait to get the watch to go with the strap. 

Everybody reading this forum. I highly recommend SNPR straps. Very awesome to work with. And great designs to go with the Olivier bronze diver and other dive watches.


----------



## Vicente (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Melba4599 said:


> Great watch/ Great idea. Hope you do very well as I love when small business wins BIG!


There is that low post count message again....hmmm


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

primerak said:


> There is that low post count message again....hmmm


It's a spam bot. It happens in all the big threads.


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

Can we please stub this thread and start a new one? People are now posting just for the sake of it. The new thread can be titled "Awaiting Olivier Bronze in anticipation" or something like that.


----------



## gavinang83 (Mar 5, 2012)

anyone wish to take over my slot for batch #2. Serial #268 ETA, black dial with date.
Discount of USD50 for the taker. PM ME.


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

Like many others here, this was my first boutique watch and first pre-order. I knew delays would happen, I'm very happy that Roland is pushing to deliver the highest quality product.

My only rub is that the dial vendor clearly made a mistake but in my eyes is not responding quickly to correct their wrong. They've had the dials back for over a week now, possibly two and they haven't been able to provide an estimate on how long it will take to correct the problem?

Working in a service industry I find that it's not if or when you will make a mistake, it's how you respond to those mistakes that really makes or breaks you. Taking this long to recognize a problem and offer up solution and timeline for that solution reflects badly on them.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

AudiOn19s said:


> Like many others here, this was my first boutique watch and first pre-order. I knew delays would happen, I'm very happy that Roland is pushing to deliver the highest quality product.
> 
> My only rub is that the dial vendor clearly made a mistake but in my eyes is not responding quickly to correct their wrong. They've had the dials back for over a week now, possibly two and they haven't been able to provide an estimate on how long it will take to correct the problem?
> 
> Working in a service industry I find that it's not if or when you will make a mistake, it's how you respond to those mistakes that really makes or breaks you. Taking this long to recognize a problem and offer up solution and timeline for that solution reflects badly on them.


Hey AudiOn19s!

I get the feeling I'm not the only company waiting for them to work out dial issues, its been an exercise in patience working with this company in particular. 
Thanks for your patience, we are working our absolute hardest to make sure the watch is flawless.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm surprised at all the people getting their panties in a bunch over this. So far Roland seems to be keeping people abreast of the situation, sure he might not reply to an email or PM within minutes but damn give the guy a break. Have any others ever ordered something custom before ? I inquired to a knife maker if I could have one made for me , he replied sure thing I will put you on the list and contact you in 2014... that was his first open spot. I am in to custom 1911 handguns. I ordered a slide , frame, hammer, trigger and mainspring housing (all damascus except for the frame which is titanium) from Caspian a year and a half ago. Was told it would only be 8 months. The next step is having my gunsmith build it.. I'm hoping it's only another year and a half.. it will most likely be two. It is what it is.. sometimes things take time, sometimes things happen that you can't control. 
For those of you that have watches on order, it's time to start strap collecting. I've got a sharkskin strap, and a pearled rayskin strap on order. Also just had a mokume buckle made. I made a deposit on one of the second batch a month ago and just returned today to this thread to see what is up. Patience is needed for these things.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

As much as I feel bad for Roland with all these drop outs and lack of confidence and nasty responses, I kinda feel bad for those who are feeling this way. You think you're upset now? How do you guys think you'll feel once all is said and done and you start seeking wrist shots of these bad boys on us and all you'll have is regret and a refund in your pocket? By all means, it's your money but you have to have some confidence and patience with such a new project, you just know this finished product is going to be superb with all the time and attention Roland is taking! I'm still on board for the long run, bronze is gonna feel great on my skin!


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

SNIP SNIP


cw_mi said:


> ... it's time to start strap collecting. I've got a sharkskin strap, and a pearled rayskin strap on order. Also just had a mokume buckle made. I made a deposit on one of the second batch a month ago and just returned today to this thread to see what is up. Patience is needed for these things.


You're going to have to post pics of these (straps) when you get the watch, interested to see how the mokume buckle matches up in particular... until you'd mentioned it, and, I'd googled I had never seen one.

The delay has been a good oportunity to sort out straps another one finished today. (I've a feeling I need to get out more.)


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

^ Love the cross stitching!


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

CWMI show off that buckle! I've got it saved on my phone it's so wicked! 

I placed my order for the Brown Miyota. Just waiting for confirmation from Roland


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

The combination I'm really amped to try out is the Olivier (black face, bronze bezel) with an olive green Zulu strap. Green and bronze work together so well.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

thecustomer said:


> Can we please stub this thread and start a new one? People are now posting just for the sake of it. The new thread can be titled "Awaiting Olivier Bronze in anticipation" or something like that.


I agree...although I suspect the trolls will be replaced by the naive, requiring constant referencing to this thread


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Brad55Li said:


> expensive it would be to start your own watch company


Are you having a yoda moment?


----------



## jbayram (Sep 4, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey AudiOn19s!
> 
> I get the feeling I'm not the only company waiting for them to work out dial issues, its been an exercise in patience working with this company in particular.
> Thanks for your patience, we are working our absolute hardest to make sure the watch is flawless.


Roland, I place an order on a black dial ETA few days ago knowing about the delays. You have a great watch there man, hang on and deliver a top quality product and everyone will again want one. Lessons learned are important, but to me highest quality precedes 1-2 months of early arrival.

My 2 cents- JB


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

flexible said:


> SNIP SNIP
> 
> You're going to have to post pics of these (straps) when you get the watch, interested to see how the mokume buckle matches up in particular... until you'd mentioned it, and, I'd googled I had never seen one.
> 
> The delay has been a good oportunity to sort out straps another one finished today. (I've a feeling I need to get out more.)





Maximo said:


> CWMI show off that buckle! I've got it saved on my phone it's so wicked!
> 
> I placed my order for the Brown Miyota. Just waiting for confirmation from Roland


I'll snap some pictures when i get home tonight. And some of my damascus one as well.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

^^
Sounds good. Roland emailed me last night. I should have my confirmation soon


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the other company name start with an "H" by any chance?



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey AudiOn19s!
> 
> I get the feeling I'm not the only company waiting for them to work out dial issues, its been an exercise in patience working with this company in particular.
> Thanks for your patience, we are working our absolute hardest to make sure the watch is flawless.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

flexible said:


> SNIP SNIP
> 
> You're going to have to post pics of these (straps) when you get the watch, interested to see how the mokume buckle matches up in particular... until you'd mentioned it, and, I'd googled I had never seen one.


Here are my damascus and mokume buckles, I think the mokume should go well with the bronze.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Here are my damascus and mokume buckles, I think the mokume should go well with the bronze.


Very cool - love 'em both!

--- from my iPad


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow!!!!!! Where can you get those buckles?? Amazing

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! That mokume looks incredible.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

jricher82 said:


> As much as I feel bad for Roland with all these drop outs and lack of confidence and nasty responses, I kinda feel bad for those who are feeling this way. You think you're upset now? How do you guys think you'll feel once all is said and done and you start seeking wrist shots of these bad boys on us and all you'll have is regret and a refund in your pocket? By all means, it's your money but you have to have some confidence and patience with such a new project, you just know this finished product is going to be superb with all the time and attention Roland is taking! I'm still on board for the long run, bronze is gonna feel great on my skin!


I never really respond to post like this but thought it humored me. Their are also ignorant and nasty responses going towards members who have had questions about the wait time, new members with very little feedback, etc. etc. etc. I have no regrets (selling) my pre-order whatsoever and having a refund in my pocket of the final payment that I sent, it actually felt great, it will go towards another watch like Benarus, Helson, Halios and Boschett and another Omega or other stuff I enjoy collecting. Rolands watch looked great and still does to me but like you said some ppl like myself do not have the patience. Glad you are on board, enjoy the journey : )


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow - offering to sell your preorders in this thread - talk about passive aggressive and immature. I'd suggest you head down and use the proper, "want to sell" forum, to offer something up.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

TheWalrus said:


> Wow - offering to sell your preorders in this thread - talk about passive aggressive and immature. I'd suggest you head down and use the proper, "want to sell" forum, to offer something up.


While I don't know that it's "immature", the reason these aren't in the For Sale threads is that sale items must be in the seller's possession to post there.

If its against the rules there, I am surprised the mods let it slide here.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

Payed my deposit for a brown Miyota.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

*Roland, I send you an Mail and PM !

No response until now !*


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> *Roland, I send you an Mail and PN !
> 
> No response until now !*


Bro, its called a PM. Not a PN.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Bro, its called a PM. Not a PN.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


You are right !
In German it is called PN.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Roland doesn't answer pm's or emails over the weekend. He will work his way through the pile and get to yours.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

The email I had sent him just over a week ago.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> You are right !
> In German it is called PN.


Np. Just wanted to make sure you're understood clearly. Certain people on this thread might use something like that as some type of an excuse for why you aren't being answered.

Good luck.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

exc-hulk said:


> The email I had sent him just over a week ago.


Roland has had issues with an over-aggressive spam filter, courtesy of whoever his website host is. It's been mentioned plenty in this thread. If you email and PM, you'll get a response one way or the other.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

floydfan33 said:


> While I don't know that it's "immature", the reason these aren't in the For Sale threads is that sale items must be in the seller's possession to post there.
> 
> If its against the rules there, I am surprised the mods let it slide here.


People do it all the time in "pre-order" threads. Happens all the the time like " I have number #78 if anyone is interested in taking over", not Olivier specific. It's a thread to announce and buy pre-orders....Remember the DWF watch pre-order? Think...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

cw_mi said:


> Here are my damascus and mokume buckles, I think the mokume should go well with the bronze.


Those are da BUSINESS! Nicely done.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Bradl55ey said:


> it will also come with one of my bronze buckles!


Lol.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

floydfan33 said:


> While I don't know that it's "immature", the reason these aren't in the For Sale threads is that sale items must be in the seller's possession to post there.
> 
> If its against the rules there, I am surprised the mods let it slide here.


There are no FS or WTB posts allowed in the discussion forums. We've deleted about six such posts in this thread to date (along with dozens of spammer posts) and I will close this thread if it continues.

Other posts which are against the rules: discussion of moderation and insulting another member. If you see a post which you believe violates WUS rules, please report it by clicking on the 'warning triangle' located in the bottom left of every post on WUS. There is no need to quote the post to point out a rule violation and there is no need to attack another member - simply report it and a mod will take care of the problem. There are four volunteer moderators on DWF and while we try to read all posts, we usually are not successful in that effort. We all have lives, families and regular jobs, and keeping an eye on the thousands of posts which are made on DWF every day is impossible to do without help from the membership. We do appreciate all that 99.9% of you do to keep this forum on the right track! |>


----------



## low (Aug 5, 2012)

First case,next dial. Then perhaps comes a hand production trouble....so crystal trouble will be following.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

low said:


> First case,next dial. Then perhaps comes a hand production trouble....so crystal trouble will be following.


Super helpful and relevant to the conversation. /sarcasm


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Those are da BUSINESS! Nicely done.


I concur


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Have any of you guys received your refund from Roland yet?
I made my final payment as soon as I got the invoice, a few months ago.
I've e-mailed Roland twice to make sure he recorded my payment correctly, haven't heard back.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

rek001 said:


> Have any of you guys received your refund from Roland yet?
> I made my final payment as soon as I got the invoice, a few months ago.
> I've e-mailed Roland twice to make sure he recorded my payment correctly, haven't heard back.


PM him here.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! First off let me please say thank you to all of the kind words of encouragement both here in this thread as well as on other threads and via email that many of you have sent out. I really cant tell you have great it feels to have so many people behind us, understanding of the situation. It goes without saying that no one on this planet knows how much Olivier delays stink as much as I do, trust me! :-! While I dont have any major updates yet on the dials [the big watch fair has the entire industry occupied], I do have some news on the bronze zulus! I just finished work on the first prototype, the hardware looks fantastic!! Big thanks also go out to Crown & Buckle for helping this get off the ground. I have to have a few more pieces of hardware fabricated before I can finish the black and grey prototypes, but included the grey as a reference in terms of the normal SS hardware:


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey rek001!

PM replied, I think it was that cancelled first invoice that caused the issue



rek001 said:


> Have any of you guys received your refund from Roland yet?
> I made my final payment as soon as I got the invoice, a few months ago.
> I've e-mailed Roland twice to make sure he recorded my payment correctly, haven't heard back.


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Those look great Roland, and that's coming from a NATO kinda guy!


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Roland, I just got issued a refund for my final payment, I didn't want it, I was quite happy to wait until everything was sorted. Please PM me here, the email you have me registered under is having problems at the moment.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

PM'd! Sorry about that, I knew a few would slip through T_T



Satansfist said:


> Roland, I just got issued a refund for my final payment, I didn't want it, I was quite happy to wait until everything was sorted. Please PM me here, the email you have me registered under is having problems at the moment.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

PM replied. 



strongergodzilla said:


> PM'd! Sorry about that, I knew a few would slip through T_T


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Roland- I can't wait to see that green zulu on the Olivier.
It's going to look awesome.

:-!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

LES1200 said:


> Roland- I can't wait to see that green zulu on the Olivier.
> It's going to look awesome.
> 
> :-!


As soon as I get the other 2 straps finished ill be doing a photo shoot 



strongergodzilla said:


>


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> As soon as I get the other 2 straps finished ill be doing a photo shoot


YESSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

That Zulu turned out nice! Looking good!


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> As soon as I get the other 2 straps finished ill be doing a photo shoot


Oh boy! There goes what little is left in my wallet. 

--- from my iPad


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Roland - you have a PM sir. Just received the final invoice payment refund, although I didn't ask for it. But the issue is you did it by just sending me a new payment for the original payment amount, which took a hit of $17 in PP fees. If you feel you must refund the amount, the best course of action is to refund the original transaction and the original PP fees you incurred will also be refunded, that way neither of us takes a hit on PP fees for it, rather than sending a new payment as the form of refund where we will both take the hit on fees for a transaction that didn't happen! I believe you have up to 60 days to refund the original transaction, which I realize may be getting close for some early final invoice paying folks.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

cw_mi said:


> Here are my damascus and mokume buckles, I think the mokume should go well with the bronze.


um WOW these buckles are gorgeous! I am familiar with the damascus style, but the mokume is new to me. Is it a sort of heat treatment?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Roland - you have a PM sir. Just received the final invoice payment refund, although I didn't ask for it. But the issue is you did it by just sending me a new payment for the original payment amount, which took a hit of $17 in PP fees. If you feel you must refund the amount, the best course of action is to refund the original transaction and the original PP fees you incurred will also be refunded, that way neither of us takes a hit on PP fees for it, rather than sending a new payment as the form of refund where we will both take the hit on fees for a transaction that didn't happen! I believe you have up to 60 days to refund the original transaction, which I realize may be getting close for some early final invoice paying folks.

Roland......the same case here............I did not ask for the refund and it's in my account now.....minus the fee charged by PayPal .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Roland......the same case here............I did not ask for the refund and it's in my account now.....minus the fee charged by PayPal .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey Fateh! Sorry about that, I had to assume that anyone who did not state a preference wanted get their refund back. PM'd you!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Fateh! Sorry about that, I had to assume that anyone who did not state a preference wanted get their refund back. PM'd you!


Thanks for the prompt reply Roland..........I was the third guy (post number 4 of this thread) to confirm that I wanted this beautiful watch and no delay is gonna make me back out........Sending the refund right back to you now.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I had noted down the vast majority of you amazing, staunch supporters, but alas, some of you guys slipped through. Thanks so much Fateh! Sorry I sent you a refund 



fatehbajwa said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply Roland..........I was the third guy (post number 4 of this thread) to confirm that I wanted this beautiful watch and no delay is gonna make me back out........Sending the refund right back to you now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

In the past, when I received refunds minus the Paypal fees, I just called Paypal and they refunded the Paypal fees. It only took a minute and they seemed more than happy to settle the situation for me.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Paypal has, IMO, the most intentionally confusing fee structure, its just terrible.



bdraguts said:


> In the past, when I received refunds minus the Paypal fees, I just called Paypal and they refunded the Paypal fees. It only took a minute and they seemed more than happy to settle the situation for me.


----------



## chinsk (Dec 20, 2011)

Same here Roland. Refund received this morning with a $22 PP fee. I had emailed you back when the dial problem first appeared to say 'no refund'. Sent you a PM.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey chinsk! Thanks again for your support, just saw the reversal.



chinsk said:


> Same here Roland. Refund received this morning with a $22 PP fee. I had emailed you back when the dial problem first appeared to say 'no refund'. Sent you a PM.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Rolly
I got your back in The OC 

I have knives, sheaths that have taken over a year to get
My custom DLC PAM is 4 months so far and the lot of cases not back from Coating yet
Quit whining Ladies


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> um WOW these buckles are gorgeous! I am familiar with the damascus style, but the mokume is new to me. Is it a sort of heat treatment?


Roland,
Thanks !! Mokume or Mokume Gane (the full name) is basically the same as damascus. In the case of damascus which is two different types of carbon steel (or sometimes stainless) Mokume is copper and brass. There is also a Moku Ti which is two different types of titanium which when anodized comes out just awesome with the colors. Check out this link : chadnicholsdamascus.com


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey chinsk! Thanks again for your support, just saw the reversal.


Me too. I was not really interested in the refund. I'm still willing to wait. How do you reverse the refund?

Thanks.


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Me too, Roland. I thought the refund was mandatory, and I just received it.
How do I reverse the refund back to you?


----------



## jbayram (Sep 4, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> PM'd! Sorry about that, I knew a few would slip through T_T


Hey Roland,

I had placed a deposit on a black ETA, the the midst of all the commotion. How do I make sure I do not get a refund?
Best- JB


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I PM'd you again Roland !

Yesterday an the day before...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Sent a couple Pms and email...No response for several days...Roland, you still with us bud?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

petersenjp said:


> Sent a couple Pms and email...No response for several days...Roland, you still with us bud?


He was here yesterday. Have patience.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, I am not worried. Its just a question to Roland. I have heard his email filter is working hard, so I just figured a post may catch his attention.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Guys! PM's replied!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey JB! All you needed to do right here! Thank you!



jbayram said:


> Hey Roland,
> 
> I had placed a deposit on a black ETA, the the midst of all the commotion. How do I make sure I do not get a refund?
> Best- JB


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey rek! Just PM'd you!



rek001 said:


> Me too, Roland. I thought the refund was mandatory, and I just received it.
> How do I reverse the refund back to you?


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

rek001 said:


> Have any of you guys received your refund from Roland yet?


It's good that I got *most* of my money back.

It's not so good that $25 of it was missing.

I've emailed Paypal, but whether that will resolve the matter I don't know.


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Advice please - I got my refund back, no PP fees (fortunate).

I didn't want a refund, want Roland to keep the full payment.

I communicated with Roland, he's giving me a choice - he would look into PayPal and have the payment reversed back to him, or invoice me again for the amount.

Which do you think would be less chance to incur PayPal fees? I've never had this situation happen before.
Thanks much


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

rek001 said:


> Advice please - I got my refund back, no PP fees (fortunate).
> 
> I didn't want a refund, want Roland to keep the full payment.
> 
> ...


Issue refund from the transaction he paid you is the best course of action.


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Got it, thanks much GBOGH.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Just though of something... so now that we are waiting for the dials... and since the cases have been sitting somewhere near Redondo Beach for quite a while now...

I believe that means that our cases already have some patina on them??? By the time we get our hands on these watches the cases would've been sitting for even longer so the patina would be even more obvious? Not saying that it is a bad or a good thing... just asking Roland if the cases have indeed started to oxidize while we are waiting for the dials...


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

thsiao said:


> Just though of something... so now that we are waiting for the dials... and since the cases have been sitting somewhere near Redondo Beach for quite a while now...
> 
> I believe that means that our cases already have some patina on them??? By the time we get our hands on these watches the cases would've been sitting for even longer so the patina would be even more obvious? Not saying that it is a bad or a good thing... just asking Roland if the cases have indeed started to oxidize while we are waiting for the dials...


If that's the case, then I want a full refund...

...just kidding!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

thsiao said:


> Just though of something... so now that we are waiting for the dials... and since the cases have been sitting somewhere near Redondo Beach for quite a while now...
> 
> I believe that means that our cases already have some patina on them??? By the time we get our hands on these watches the cases would've been sitting for even longer so the patina would be even more obvious? Not saying that it is a bad or a good thing... just asking Roland if the cases have indeed started to oxidize while we are waiting for the dials...


Hey thsiao!

That was the absolute first thing I addressed, and the cases were put into vacuum sealed storage containers, and then put into a cold storage, so they aren't just sitting around exposed to the salty sea air. The patina process is the biggest draw to bronze watches, I want to leave the process up to you guys!


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

luckily i haven't had a refund done (and don't want one). but just wondering, is there any guesstimate as to when you'd get the dials back?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey thsiao!
> 
> That was the absolute first thing I addressed, and the cases were put into vacuum sealed storage containers, and then put into a cold storage, so they aren't just sitting around exposed to the salty sea air. The patina process is the biggest draw to bronze watches, I want to leave the process up to you guys!


That is awesome Roland... glad to know that you do think of everything!

When I purchased my Helson Bronze SD it came with some considerable patina to which Peter said it was due to the fact that the cases had been sitting in their storage for a bit while they waited for the hands... glad to know that our Olivier will come fresh like it should!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

I wonder if the second batch of cases is almost ready?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey thsiao!
> 
> That was the absolute first thing I addressed, and the cases were put into vacuum sealed storage containers, and then put into a cold storage, so they aren't just sitting around exposed to the salty sea air. The patina process is the biggest draw to bronze watches, I want to leave the process up to you guys!


and you guys, you bailers, don't trust this guy yet?


----------



## gregg.masnick (Feb 6, 2012)

2nd batch #196...waiting very patiently


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Where are we at with the dials? One month, two months, christmas ? I can't wait


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

How do you know you're #196?

(I'm in the second wave as well. Where did you get your number?)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Trel said:


> How do you know you're #196?
> 
> (I'm in the second wave as well. Where did you get your number?)


You can request a number. PM Roland.


----------



## shindig (Mar 16, 2010)

My only delay here is date or no date??? I will be going with the black dial. I am leaning towards no date but just ever so slightly. I really can't make up my mind. Thoughts........


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

shindig said:


> My only delay here is date or no date??? I will be going with the black dial. I am leaning towards no date but just ever so slightly. I really can't make up my mind. Thoughts........


I went with the date because I find that I actually use that feature quite a bit and because I think the 3 date window is unique and adds something to the face of the watch. Just my opinion though


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

shindig said:


> My only delay here is date or no date??? I will be going with the black dial. I am leaning towards no date but just ever so slightly. I really can't make up my mind. Thoughts........


Date, but then I'm lost without the date feature, anchor less, and buffeted by the sands of time.


----------



## Cigano (Nov 10, 2010)

My God, this very beautiful watch, I was delighted with the model, mixing a drawing, vintage with modern blades, or modern lines with vintage!
Congratulations for the project! For a diver is very clever of you!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Cigano said:


> My God, this very beautiful watch, I was delighted with the model, mixing a drawing, vintage with modern blades, or modern lines with vintage!
> Congratulations for the project! For a diver is very clever of you!


Perceptive comment from Cigano, an overview of this Olivier watch (modern/vintage), which is not easy to do in a foreign language. Re-spin his last line to something generous.


----------



## Tvele (Nov 24, 2010)

Any update on the dials? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Tvele! Got a message from the manufacturer last night that they hope to be sending dials our way in the next few weeks, around the middle to end of the month. Anxiously waiting for a tracking number from them!!



Tvele said:


> Any update on the dials?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks for the update.  

hope to get it for my trip to jamaica in december. do some diving with it there.


----------



## Tvele (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you for the update! Sounds good! Fingers crossed for that tracking number!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Roland!


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Roland - 

Do you have any pictures of what your prototypes look like now that they's been around a few months?


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Roland, good, promising news about the dials!

Also, what is the best way to send you back my refund (I didn't want one to begin with).

Thank you


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to hear an update. I am waiting patiently but do have a trip to the Dominican Republic planned the end of Feb. It would be awesome to do some snorkeling with the Olivier , can't think of a better place to get that patina going !


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

Just PM'd you Roland.


----------



## MatthieuV (Sep 27, 2012)

Couldn't resist anymore: made a reservation for a brown-dial, ETA-equiped watch.


----------



## Backsack (Aug 3, 2012)

MatthieuV said:


> Couldn't resist anymore: made a reservation for a brown-dial, ETA-equiped watch.


Just did the same - waiting will be a struggle, but hopefully it will make the payoff that much sweeter.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

thsiao said:


> I hope we get our watches before this thread reaches 200 pages! I could almost feel the watch on my wrist a few weeks ago!!!


:think:


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Could I get a heads up on the final incarnation of the watch, in terms of strap/bracelet as well as case?
I had a bit of a run through the last 12 pages, but couldn't go further due to having to work for a living!

I paid back on 29 March, not even sure if anyone has a watch from batch 2 yet?

Please enlighten me if you know the answers!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

up2nogood said:


> Could I get a heads up on the final incarnation of the watch, in terms of strap/bracelet as well as case?
> I had a bit of a run through the last 12 pages, but couldn't go further due to having to work for a living!
> 
> I paid back on 29 March, not even sure if anyone has a watch from batch 2 yet?
> ...


No one has a watch at all from any batch...there was a problem with the dials but it should be fixed in the middle of October. I'm waiting for these to ship so I can read a few reviews before I plunk my money down....I want a blue dial Miyota BAD!


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Ash211 said:


> No one has a watch at all from any batch...there was a problem with the dials but it should be fixed in the middle of October. I'm waiting for these to ship so I can read a few reviews before I plunk my money down....I want a blue dial Miyota BAD!


Gortcha. I didn't go that far back, it's a loooooong thread!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This may have been mentioned before, but I can't go through all these replies! Anyone else notice how this case is similar to the Artego watch case - even in dimensions and water rating? Same manufacturer maybe?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Djk949 said:


> This may have been mentioned before, but I can't go through all these replies! Anyone else notice how this case is similar to the Artego watch case - even in dimensions and water rating? Same manufacturer maybe?


No. These are made in Germany, 45mm x 48mm x 15mm, and 500m water resistance.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Djk949 said:


> This may have been mentioned before, but I can't go through all these replies! Anyone else notice how this case is similar to the Artego watch case - even in dimensions and water rating? Same manufacturer maybe?


the far east pumps out a lot of watch cases for many different manufacturers so many micros share cases that are either identical or very similar in one or more fashion


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

:-d:-d:-d#2000!!! Just had too..


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Completely off topic but does anyone know what is the longest ever thread in the DWF are we in record territory?


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

primerak said:


> Completely off topic but does anyone know what is the longest ever thread in the DWF are we in record territory?


If you go to the bottom of the forum in "Thread Display Options", select "Beginning" in "Show threads from the..." and sort by number of replies in descending order, you can look this up yourself.

This thread is almost double the length in terms of number of replies (2,002 posts as of my post) of the next closest thread, the "Official: Tsunami thread" (1,024 posts).


----------



## thecustomer (Dec 21, 2011)

primerak said:


> Completely off topic but does anyone know what is the longest ever thread in the DWF are we in record territory?


record territory: I am not too sure but this is definitely getting into the "ludicurous territory". I really wish that we have a logical cutoff point on this thread and start afresh. New thread can be called "Olivier Delivery Updates" or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

poison said:


> No. These are made in Germany, 45mm x 48mm x 15mm, and 500m water resistance.


You just quoted the exact dimensions of the new artego 500m dive watch.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> You just quoted the exact dimensions of the new artego 500m dive watch.


I just looked at the Artego watches, and it looks like the Olivier cases have more of a bevel. I think I like the Oliver better, but they do share the same general shape.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Agreed - I also like the Olivier better - that's why I'm buying one! But I think this is one of those manufactured in Asia but finished off in Germany cases (see Kemmner), which does not put me off at all. If it's well made, I don't care where it comes from


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Djk949 said:


> You just quoted the exact dimensions of the new artego 500m dive watch.


When was the Artego released? I'm pretty sure Olivier preceded artego on this by 6 months, so no... I quoted Olivier specs. 

But regardless, have you ever compared an accord to a camry to an Optima? Nearly identical in every dimension, but not the same at all.


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

i1800collect said:


> If you go to the bottom of the forum in "Thread Display Options", select "Beginning" in "Show threads from the..." and sort by number of replies in descending order, you can look this up yourself.
> 
> This thread is almost double the length in terms of number of replies (2,002 posts as of my post) of the next closest thread, the "Official: Tsunami thread" (1,024 posts).


*and actually the most interesting (20 user) ;-)*


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Agreed - I also like the Olivier better - that's why I'm buying one! But I think this is one of those manufactured in Asia but finished off in Germany cases (see Kemmner), which does not put me off at all. If it's well made, I don't care where it comes from


Roland has said numerous times that these cases were made in Germany and not in China.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

pm1980 said:


> Roland has said numerous times that these cases were made in Germany and not in China.


Exactly. But this is where the laws governing what can be designated as "made in ____ (insert any country)" here come into play. Yes, there are rules behind this as the Swiss have been tightening there's up to keep jobs in Switzerland. For example, Kemmner cases are "Made in Germany" but sourced from China and finished in Germany - so legally he can say "made in Germany". He has openly provided this info because as I've said before it doesn't really matter as long as it is quality and his are.

Poison - those car designs are totally different! But I see your point.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

And the watch designs are totally different. Artego is not made in Germany, it is not bronze, and it came after Olivier. I'm not sure why anyone is implying otherwise.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

poison said:


> And the watch designs are totally different. Artego is not made in Germany, it is not bronze, and it came after Olivier. I'm not sure why anyone is implying otherwise.


Don't stress. The original observation looked like an inocent musing as to whether the case was made by the same manufacturer (which it may be). The Olivier looks closer to the Bali Ha'i (model c) case to me, again it might be made by the same manufacturer, again it doesn't matter.


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Bali Ha'i C and the Helson Buccaneer GMT share similar specs and interchangeable bezels in common with the Olivier.



flexible said:


> Don't stress. The original observation looked like an inocent musing as to whether the case was made by the same manufacturer (which it may be). The Olivier looks closer to the Bali Ha'i (model c) case to me, again it might be made by the same manufacturer, again it doesn't matter.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Exactly. But this is where the laws governing what can be designated as "made in ____ (insert any country)" here come into play. Yes, there are rules behind this as the Swiss have been tightening there's up to keep jobs in Switzerland. For example, Kemmner cases are "Made in Germany" but sourced from China and finished in Germany - so legally he can say "made in Germany". He has openly provided this info because as I've said before it doesn't really matter as long as it is quality and his are.
> 
> Poison - those car designs are totally different! But I see your point.


Someone is VERY late to the party, it would take you forever to read back but this has already been touched on god knows how many pages ago, and probably multiple times as well. hahaha


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Guys! Hope you are all having a happy hump day. There have been a few other watches that use the same case design, the cushion case in and of itself being one of the most enduring designs of the last 30 years of dive watches. Artegos cushion case is similar in that its a cushion case with similar proportions, but the measurements and edges are fairly different. In so far as I know Artego uses a different contractor, but of course dont quote me on that. At any given time, you could probably find 3 or 4 watches, especially retro inspired ones, that share features here and there. Our bronze diver is designed to look timeless, having features we have come to know and love over the years [or decades], but with modern specs.

A big thanks to everyone who chimes in with the pertinent info and answers to new members who have questions answered many pages back, it always brings a smile to my cold bronze heart :-!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> ...it always brings a smile to my cold bronze heart :-!


So, how's the patina developing on that...?

LOL


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope I don't have to wear my Sea Dweller on my December cruise..... Was looking forward to some serious seawater time with the bronze....... b-)


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

Roland pm sent


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

Still loving the look of Roland's watch......but havent yet ordered.......what with all the delays. 
I havent got time at the min to read through every page, so can someone bring me up to speed re Delivery of 1st Batch pls ?

Also - is anyone still wanting someone to take over their 'slot' in 1st release ?

Cheers.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

zak3737 said:


> Still loving the look of Roland's watch......but havent yet ordered.......what with all the delays.
> I havent got time at the min to read through every page, so can someone bring me up to speed re Delivery of 1st Batch pls ?
> 
> Also - is anyone still wanting someone to take over their 'slot' in 1st release ?
> ...


from Roland a few pages back..this was posted about a week ago

_Hey Tvele! Got a message from the manufacturer last night that they hope to be sending dials our way in the next few weeks, around the middle to end of the month. Anxiously waiting for a tracking number from them!!_

based on that (accounting for installation of new dials) it looks like they'll ship first or second week of Nov. in my "guess-timation"


----------



## Jimmie M (Feb 14, 2006)

I ordered a few weeks back after reading all and knowing it would be a while. Good things come to those who wait, patience is a virtue! :-!



zak3737 said:


> Still loving the look of Roland's watch......but havent yet ordered.......what with all the delays.
> I havent got time at the min to read through every page, so can someone bring me up to speed re Delivery of 1st Batch pls ?
> 
> Also - is anyone still wanting someone to take over their 'slot' in 1st release ?
> ...


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Anyone from the first batch with ETA black dial would like to switch with me? I have a miyota black dial on the first batch number 96. Please PM me.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Not to raise anyone's expectations too high or anything, but the second wave should come out a little more quickly than the first (barring the unforeseen, of course) The second wave cases are already being worked-on, IIRC and the second wave pieces would have been already released if the dial-guy hadn't caused delays with the first wave.

Patiently amped for my ETA no-date, here.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sure he's quite busy but anyone else getting no responses to pm's or emails from Roland?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Djk! Sorry if I ended up missing a PM from you somewhere in the mix. Sent you a PM just now!



Djk949 said:


> I'm sure he's quite busy but anyone else getting no responses to pm's or emails from Roland?


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

I keep thinking about that old southern gospel song " I just feel like something good is about to happen. I just feel like something good is on its way...way...way..." 
I'm stoked! Can you tell? :^)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I sure can't wait!


----------



## erdani (May 23, 2012)

Roland, I sent you a PM.
Thanks


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

Are we getting close?


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

I have 3 salt water dive trips planned between now and New Years. C'mon new dials!


----------



## SBC (Jul 31, 2011)

still excited!


----------



## asb987 (Sep 29, 2012)

Can we get any kind of an update on where the dials stand? Any new eta on them?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Email from Roland a couple days ago said most likely towards end of this month (October) on dial delivery...almost...there...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Brown dial first batch...oh how I want you on my wrist!!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, everytime I look at a picture of one I start drooling and can't wait until the second batch comes out. How did everyone find out their numbers ? I pre ordered but don't remember getting a number.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Yeah, everytime I look at a picture of one I start drooling and can't wait until the second batch comes out. How did everyone find out their numbers ? I pre ordered but don't remember getting a number.


Just ask Roland.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Have a new vintage green canvas with bronze stitching ready for the Olivier Diver, but on its temporary home here on the Magrette.


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

Just found this thread, and just put my deposit down for the brown dial Miyota. Looking very forward to this unique watch.
I may go with a blue as well. Anyone see one yet? ANy thoughts?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

GBOGH said:


> Have a new vintage green canvas with bronze stitching ready for the Olivier Diver, but on its temporary home here on the Magrette.


Is this strap available on the market? Do you have source and info on this beauty?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Levelman said:


> Just found this thread, and just put my deposit down for the brown dial Miyota. Looking very forward to this unique watch.
> I may go with a blue as well. Anyone see one yet? ANy thoughts?


If you search back, there are actual picks of the dials from when they arrived. Good luck. Iol


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

GBOGH said:


> Have a new vintage green canvas with bronze stitching ready for the Olivier Diver, but on its temporary home here on the Magrette.


I just wet myself... again! 










-TB


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Watch-U-Say? said:


> I just wet myself... again!
> 
> -TB


Glad to be of service Thinkbach!

;-)


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

powerband said:


> Is this strap available on the market? Do you have source and info on this beauty?


hamilton leather watch straps

Here's some more eye candy...


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link, GBOGH. That's a great looking strap! Did it come with the bronze buckle as well?


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Great pictures GBOGH! Schuweet watch and gorgeous strap. Should make for another good 3-4 pages on this thread. :-!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> Thanks for the link, GBOGH. That's a great looking strap! Did it come with the bronze buckle as well?


Nope, buckle was bought separately from another member at another place.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

that is SWEEEEET!!!!!!



GBOGH said:


> hamilton leather watch straps
> 
> Here's some more eye candy...


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Roland,

How about some new pantina pics of the prototype to hold us all over?


----------



## Tvele (Nov 24, 2010)

dmckean44 said:


> Roland,
> 
> How about some new pantina pics of the prototype to hold us all over?


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,
I have a short question: has the bronze diver been delivered yet (1st batch)?
Of course I can read all page's in this thread but it's a lot to read...
Really like the bronze diver!


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

merl said:


> Hi all,
> I have a short question: has the bronze diver been delivered yet (1st batch)?
> Of course I can read all page's in this thread but it's a lot to read...
> Really like the bronze diver!


nothing yet! But hopefully soon...


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

Short answer - No
Long answer - Nope 

We are expecting some good news from Roland in next couple of weeks


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the answers!
Will keep an eye on this thread and the first reviews of members.
Won't be ordering soon though because of too many watches bought lately. A bronze diver is not amongst them yet though ;-)
Hopefully you can enjoy yours soon!


----------



## kshiza (Apr 20, 2012)

Just Pre ordered a 2nd phase black ETA with date about 2 days ago, ran across this watch by accident about a week ago looking at bronze watches. thought it was a price + quality deal i couldn't pass up.  then after i ordered it i found this thread.:-s so had to try to rush and read 2053 posts. :think: i am assuming i'm up there in the last of the 500.
Roland i sent you a PM.
and like others have stated i'm willing to wait for a good quality watch. :-!
I'm sure we all will get them and be very happy with the purchase.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Awfully quiet here... still no news?


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

Does all this posting make it turn up faster?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

devo said:


> Does all this posting make it turn up faster?


Yes.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

poison said:


> Yes.


More posts needed, STAT!


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump for some Sunday evening entertainment. Anyone?...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

thsiao said:


> Awfully quiet here... still no news?


I was thinking about posting and asking the same question, but I thought you Olivier guys were having a "Master of your Domain" thing going on.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just sitting around arranging my 24mm straps. Currently spelling out my name with them...


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

It's been that long, I have forgotten how to spell my name.....


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys! The dials are very close, should be seeing boxes full arriving around next week. Check out the full miyota kit during QC. We are going to get the batches in smaller batches this time, just to give us closer control over the QC process. The Miyota dials have nearly all made their way through final QC, I was very excited to have them ask for case samples for fit checks. and by excited, I mean completely ecstatic!!


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)

^^Yes, awesome.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey guys! The dials are very close, should be seeing boxes full arriving around next week. Check out the full miyota kit during QC


Looks like it will be an early Christmas this year.|>|>


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey guys! The dials are very close, should be seeing boxes full arriving around next week. Check out the full miyota kit during QC. We are going to get the batches in smaller batches this time, just to give us closer control over the QC process. The Miyota dials have nearly all made their way through final QC, I was very excited to have them ask for case samples for fit checks. and by excited, I mean completely ecstatic!!


In Olivier we trust...


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Oooh...I'd be very happy if I was able to get mine by the 9th or 10th. Otherwise I'll have to wait until after Thansgiving...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Oliver......Miyotas looking good. I don't remember whether I made the choice of dial colour when I ore ordered. Any way of checking ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

ohmygodohmygodohmygod.

So amped now. 

Just when I'd decided that I was just going to patiently wait it out and wait for my email (2nd wave, here) these pics get released...


----------



## Etowah (Feb 4, 2012)

This is great news! 

Roland, do you know when the C&B straps will be ready? I still need a green and maybe black. 

Thanks


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Damn Miyota's......... 

Need an ETA on........ ETA's?


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Jerry502 said:


> I cannot even start to imagine how complex, and expensive it would be to start your own watch company. Huge congrats! I hope you do very well.


Getting the cases, dials, movements, packaging, etc made is probably the easy part. All the legal stuff is probably a dozen times more complicated.


----------



## stingerstingray (Jan 21, 2012)

:-! Roland, great to hear. i hope to wear the Olivier Bronze Diver on my wrist soon. My 2 pams will welcome ur watch to the family.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

This is welcomed news sir! Can't wait to get it on my wrist.


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

Super exciting! Can't wait for my blue dial ETA in the 2nd batch. Will they be far behind the first batch?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chronoslim (May 11, 2011)

Lurker here just ordered a blue faced model! Can't wait! Or, rather, I CAN wait haha... 

Take your time Roland, and make sure they are perfect! You have a very nice design. 

Cheers.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey guys! The dials are very close, should be seeing boxes full arriving around next week. Check out the full miyota kit during QC. We are going to get the batches in smaller batches this time, just to give us closer control over the QC process. The Miyota dials have nearly all made their way through final QC, I was very excited to have them ask for case samples for fit checks. and by excited, I mean completely ecstatic!!


Very good news. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

^^
I concur, my friend! Can't wait to see it on your strap and buckle collection!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


>


Is it just me, or does the blue dial (bottom right in this pic) look like a duller blue color than the one on the website? I kind of like this one better and may have ordered a blue if it truly is close to this type of color, not so bright.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I fully agree, I prefer the duller blue.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

All of the colors look more dull, so it's probably just the photo. Hopefully Roland will confirm with you though.


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> Is it just me, or does the blue dial (bottom right in this pic) look like a duller blue color than the one on the website? I kind of like this one better and may have ordered a blue if it truly is close to this type of color, not so bright.


Dang! The blue looks awesome in those pics. 
I, too, thought it too bright on the web site and ordered brown. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> All of the colors look more dull, so it's probably just the photo. Hopefully Roland will confirm with you though.


You! Shhhh. Less talking, more strap sewing!


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> All of the colors look more dull, so it's probably just the photo. Hopefully Roland will confirm with you though.


This photo looks like a simple snapshot. With large amounts of white space in the photo, the camera's meter will be thrown off, so the white will look grey, and the other colors will be duller. The photos on the website, which were shot with more care would be closer to the real thing. (not that I've seen anything besides the black ones in person)


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Levelman said:


> Dang! The blue looks awesome in those pics.
> I, too, thought it too bright on the web site and ordered brown. :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the other hand, the brown looks horrible in that photo.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

digivandig said:


> On the other hand, the brown looks horrible in that photo.


I don't think so, looks great. It's making plain black look less appealing.


----------



## bullhuh (Jan 31, 2012)

was debating between the blue and brown when i ordered mine. blue won out. seeing that pic makes me glad i went with blue. def looks darker in person. stock photos can be deceiving. had the same concerns when i purchased my green ocean 1. pics looked like a bright green. forum members assured me it was not too green in person.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Roland, did you decide yet what colour zulus you will be making, and what the price will be?


----------



## JBravo920 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just checking before I pre-order. If anyone needs me to take their spot in the first production of these watches for a Miyota movement blue faced Olivier, I am willing to do so. I plan on placing my pre-order in the morning. If anyone needs to give up their spot in the first production for the same watch please let me know and I'll take your spot, if not then I'll be ordering my spot for second production in the morning!


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

How many threads can you say, "My first post to this thread was only 1,635 before this one ......"


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

TheRegulator said:


> How many threads can you say, "My first post to this thread was only 1,635 before this one ......"


Post 62. 2030 before this one!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just ordered a blue Miyota...can't wait!


----------



## RSX (Sep 10, 2012)

This has been a pain staking long wait, nonetheless still waiting ...... I'm sure it will be worth it


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

How far behind is the 2nd batch going to be from the 1st batch? Any speculation?


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Roland, may we have an update please?
Thanks.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Is this not enough?



strongergodzilla said:


> Hey guys! The dials are very close, should be seeing boxes full arriving around next week. Check out the full miyota kit during QC. We are going to get the batches in smaller batches this time, just to give us closer control over the QC process. The Miyota dials have nearly all made their way through final QC, I was very excited to have them ask for case samples for fit checks. and by excited, I mean completely ecstatic!!


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

That update doesn't even provide a wild guess as to when watches will ship.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

92degrees said:


> That update doesn't even provide a wild guess as to when watches will ship.


I would guess we will all have our watches by the end of 2013.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool watch.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Mr Rick said:


> I would guess we will all have our watches by the end of 2013.


2013???


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I think 2013 may be a little facetious, but let's not go overboard.

Quick show of hands: who has been on one of these before? Waiting a year or so is not uncommon for a boutique watch.

Think of all the parts that need to be custom made from all the various suppliers. Any delay by any one of these guys has ripple effects downstream. Then comes assembly...then comes testing, which all takes a long time.

I think Roland's only mistake was an overly optimistic delivery time table.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just like other threads, I will throw my 2 cents in....We can make guesses, but thats all they are...Guesses...Just sit back, enjoy the ride...The only person who knows when the project will be completed is Roland (Unless Roland has stated dates to someone else).


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I think Mr. Rick may have meant end of 2012? The Miyota dials are out of QC and are starting to be sent to us in batches now, we will start shipping the miyota watches very soon, we are expecting those dials to be here any day now, and will start the assembly as soon as we get the dials in the door. The ETA dials are finishing up and will also start to be sent to us in batches as they finish their QC soon, and these will also start to ship as soon as we get the dials in the door. As the dials start to arrive at the end of this week, start of next, we will begin to assembly and ship immediately. Right now we have boxes boxes of dials on their way, a giant box of isofrane straps on their way, and lots of very patient customers waiting for their watches. I know that the wait has been long, and what Trel said resonates with me a thousand fold. When there is ANY kind of delay, that delay trickles down the line downstream in a big way. This is our first time manufacturing, and I _was_ definitely too optimistic with the finish dates because I told you guys what I was being told by the manufacturers, but I did not anticipate any kind of delay. This is of course no ones fault but my own, and as soon as there was any kind of delay, it automatically made our watches run late. A lot of you guys have been apart of watch runs like this before and know how it goes. If something can go wrong, it will, and the industry is a SLOW mover. We are so very close right now, getting Oliviers out finally is imminent, finally!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> I think Mr. Rick may have meant end of 2012? The Miyota dials are out of QC and are starting to be sent to us in batches now, we will start shipping the miyota watches very soon, we are expecting those dials to be here any day now, and will start the assembly as soon as we get the dials in the door. The ETA dials are finishing up and will also start to be sent to us in batches as they finish their QC soon, and these will also start to ship as soon as we get the dials in the door. As the dials start to arrive at the end of this week, start of next, we will begin to assembly and ship immediately. Right now we have boxes boxes of dials on their way, a giant box of isofrane straps on their way, and lots of very patient customers waiting for their watches. I know that the wait has been long, and what Trel said resonates with me a thousand fold. When there is ANY kind of delay, that delay trickles down the line downstream in a big way. This is our first time manufacturing, and I _was_ definitely too optimistic with the finish dates because I told you guys what I was being told by the manufacturers, but I did not anticipate any kind of delay. This is of course no ones fault but my own, and as soon as there was any kind of delay, it automatically made our watches run late. A lot of you guys have been apart of watch runs like this before and know how it goes. If something can go wrong, it will, and the industry is a SLOW mover. We are so very close right now, getting Oliviers out finally is imminent, finally!


My comment was meant to be facetious. I fully expect my *n**ext *Olivier to be ready by the end of 2013.|>|>;-)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

It smells like hope, longing, desire, and vanilla scented rubber in here. Go Roland!


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Too bad I won't get the watch before Thanksgiving. I would have liked to show it to my buddy at the Tourneau store on Madison Ave. next week.

Looking forward to it when I get back, though! When's the launch event??


----------



## fullblowntone (Jun 19, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> I think Mr. Rick may have meant end of 2012? The Miyota dials are out of QC and are starting to be sent to us in batches now, we will start shipping the miyota watches very soon, we are expecting those dials to be here any day now, and will start the assembly as soon as we get the dials in the door. The ETA dials are finishing up and will also start to be sent to us in batches as they finish their QC soon, and these will also start to ship as soon as we get the dials in the door. As the dials start to arrive at the end of this week, start of next, we will begin to assembly and ship immediately. Right now we have boxes boxes of dials on their way, a giant box of isofrane straps on their way, and lots of very patient customers waiting for their watches. I know that the wait has been long, and what Trel said resonates with me a thousand fold. When there is ANY kind of delay, that delay trickles down the line downstream in a big way. This is our first time manufacturing, and I _was_ definitely too optimistic with the finish dates because I told you guys what I was being told by the manufacturers, but I did not anticipate any kind of delay. This is of course no ones fault but my own, and as soon as there was any kind of delay, it automatically made our watches run late. A lot of you guys have been apart of watch runs like this before and know how it goes. If something can go wrong, it will, and the industry is a SLOW mover. We are so very close right now, getting Oliviers out finally is imminent, finally!


Hi Roland,

Thanks for the update did you say the second batch cases were already done and in vacuum storage? I forget. will there be a delay for the second batch or will they be ready soon also?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> I think Mr. Rick may have meant end of 2012? The Miyota dials are out of QC and are starting to be sent to us in batches now, we will start shipping the miyota watches very soon, we are expecting those dials to be here any day now, and will start the assembly as soon as we get the dials in the door. The ETA dials are finishing up and will also start to be sent to us in batches as they finish their QC soon, and these will also start to ship as soon as we get the dials in the door. As the dials start to arrive at the end of this week, start of next, we will begin to assembly and ship immediately. Right now we have boxes boxes of dials on their way, a giant box of isofrane straps on their way, and lots of very patient customers waiting for their watches. I know that the wait has been long, and what Trel said resonates with me a thousand fold. When there is ANY kind of delay, that delay trickles down the line downstream in a big way. This is our first time manufacturing, and I _was_ definitely too optimistic with the finish dates because I told you guys what I was being told by the manufacturers, but I did not anticipate any kind of delay. This is of course no ones fault but my own, and as soon as there was any kind of delay, it automatically made our watches run late. A lot of you guys have been apart of watch runs like this before and know how it goes. If something can go wrong, it will, and the industry is a SLOW mover. We are so very close right now, getting Oliviers out finally is imminent, finally!


Fantastic...thanks for this, Roland....

....so, as one who ordered a plain vanilla Miyota brown, with standard rubber strap and 24mm bronze buckle....would I be too optimistic to feel mine might be one of the first out the door??? Just sayin'!!


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

fullblowntone said:


> Hi Roland,
> 
> Thanks for the update did you say the second batch cases were already done and in vacuum storage? I forget. will there be a delay for the second batch or will they be ready soon also?


first batch was vacuumed sealed then put in cold storage. no info has been said on second batch IIRC.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

Getting closer! Thanks, Roland!


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Very excited to hear the shipments will start soon. Since I'm waiting for an Eta, I hope they won't be far behind the Miyota's.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Just ordered! 
Black - no date. 
Will be wearing this all bronze!~
Can't wait : )


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

When you guys ordered how did you find out what your serial number was.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> When you guys ordered how did you find out what your serial number was.


Well, in my case, I ordered right after seeing the first post in this thread by Roland and asked for the number of my liking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> When you guys ordered how did you find out what your serial number was.


If you care, ask. People who care usually requested a number.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

I did request a specific number but when I got my email response to my order it was basically "thanks for the cash we will let you know when it ships." There were no specifics about the order nor did they tell me if the serial number I requested was available.


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I think I will have my watch soon, will make a nice Christmas present to myself.
So thanks for that, Roland!

I think this watch will be really something, and more than worth the wait.

My only regret is that I don't live in California, and can't pick up or be part of any launch party.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I'll wait until someone unloads theirs.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Question to those who ordered recently and paid the deposit:

How long did it take for Roland to get back to you to confirm your order and check with serial # you wanted and was there any mention of when you might expect the watch? 
I've read a fair amount of this thread, but was just wondering what everyone else is wondering, I guess. 

Thanks


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I placed my order 6 days ago and left my $200 deposit and haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

I placed my pre-order and paid my $200 on October 17th and got a receipt within a couple of hours indicating receipt of my $200 for deposit, indicating the watch I had ordered, and with my order number. Haven't heard anything beyond that, but not sure I'm supposed to.
Nothing about serial number choices, but I really don't care so I wasn't looking for that communicae. 
As for delivery dates, I believe this thread shows that the dials for the Miyota movements are finally arriving and beginning construction, and would begin shipping probably in December. So as I ordered recently (lower down the list), I expect th get the watch in January or February -- but that's just my supposition and could have absolutely no basis in reality.
But ultimately, it will get here when it gets here. I'll just have to make do with one of my many (too many!) watches until then.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Question for those that ordered:

How long before you got some kind of confirmation and/or an approximate shipping date from Roland?


----------



## oliwoud (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry but for me ``Mr. Roland´´ is not serious !! i try since 4 months to have my refund , i say him i send the transfer the time my watch is ready to shipped!! but the answer is ( 2012-11-08)

``I have tried to send the payment back, please let me contact paypal to see what the issue is, we are trying to get this figured out right now´´ , sorry but it´s not serious , i don´t know a better and easier solution to transfer as paypal , since this answer no news ... 

I regret to order this Watch , I can understand that the project can be delayed but I can not accept this silence an my many reminders by email.

I think i´m patient , i wait many times to become my Bronzo and other Watches that i have ordered , but here i pay the total amount for a watch that was planned as delivery on May this year . And no news , no answer , no money back , no Watch ... 

Ether á Now I really started me wary if the company is really serious?

My opinion .


PS: To pre order : no Problem . to answer the questions here in the forum , but to become the Watch , that´s another thing. 

For me pre order : January 2012 
I send the totality ( after a e mail from Roland that the Watch is ready to be shipped ) : July 2012 .


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

BusyTimmy said:


> Question for those that ordered:
> 
> How long before you got some kind of confirmation and/or an approximate shipping date from Roland?


Hey Tim!

It days us a a day or two to reply to emails in general, especially after a weekend here where the work email does not get checked. You should automatically get the order details from both our website, and paypal after any order however. I've just PM'd you some more details.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

oliwoud said:


> ``I have tried to send the payment back, please let me contact paypal to see what the issue is, we are trying to get this figured out right now´´ , sorry but it´s not serious , i don´t know a better and easier solution to transfer as paypal , since this answer no news ...
> .


Hey Oliwoud! What I had emailed you is true, our paypal account this last week has been having issues sending out and kind of payment as anything else besides an e-check from an old bank account. I've been talking to paypal to correct the issue, which of course is made harder by the recent long holiday weekend here in the states. Members here will tell you that I have been sending payments back regularly, and sometimes the most tricky is sending payments to and from international paypal accounts. I emailed you this as well, and hope you can understand that we are working to get the issue resolved immediately!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have never heard of that happening with paypal. I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Ash211 said:


> Well I placed my order 6 days ago and left my $200 deposit and haven't heard anything back yet.


Hey Ash! Sorry you hadnt gotten anything back over the weekend, just emailed you the serial number details.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

macleod1979 said:


> I have never heard of that happening with paypal. I hope it gets resolved soon.


Paypal can sometimes be a nightmare to troubleshoot with, and we are trying to figure out if the problem is with out account, with the customers account, we tried having paypal confirm our bank account again, etc. The E-check process is nearly unusable to boot.


----------



## Huntsman13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Roland,
PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Ash! Sorry you hadnt gotten anything back over the weekend, just emailed you the serial number details.


i got it. Thanks you.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

the thing about bronze is it doesn't startle like gold, it's not flashy. The blue and black dials are relatively flashy how they contrast the bronze. The brown dial is low-key handsome. Some people like a bit of flash, some don't. All good looking watches. I think you guys are going to be very happy.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Tim!
> 
> It days us a a day or two to reply to emails in general, especially after a weekend here where the work email does not get checked. You should automatically get the order details from both our website, and paypal after any order however. I've just PM'd you some more details.


Hey Roland;
Thanks for the response. I didn't get a PM, but I received an email from you this morning advising on lead times, etc. I'm replying to that.

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

BusyTimmy said:


> Hey Roland;
> Thanks for the response. I didn't get a PM, but I received an email from you this morning advising on lead times, etc. I'm replying to that.
> 
> Thanks!
> Tim


How about giving us a heads up on what Roland told you reference lead times?


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Ash211 said:


> How about giving us a heads up on what Roland told you reference lead times?


Hey Ash! Because of the delays we had with our dials, the two batches will actually have some overlap. We have received some of the cases for batch 2 orders, and will have the dials and movements enough to fill part of the batch 2 orders as we get these larger than expected first batch materials in.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Good to hear, Roland....and I'm hoping you'll be letting those of us in the first batch who have paid know when deliveries are starting....soon, hopefully ...please!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey Ash! Because of the delays we had with our dials, the two batches will actually have some overlap. We have received some of the cases for batch 2 orders, and will have the dials and movements enough to fill part of the batch 2 orders as we get these larger than expected first batch materials in.


Sweet!


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sure Roland is a nice guy, and the watch 'may' be a beauty when/if it ever appears.......but this thread is now nearly a year old, and still no-one has a watch ?
Too many other issues mentioned on here too, so glad I'm not sat waiting like a lot of you no doubt, I just aren't that patient, so glad I didn't order.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

zak3737 said:


> I'm sure Roland is a nice guy, and the watch 'may' be a beauty when/if it ever appears.......but this thread is now nearly a year old, and still no-one has a watch ?
> Too many other issues mentioned on here too, so glad I'm not sat waiting like a lot of you no doubt, I just aren't that patient, so glad I didn't order.


Well at least you are staying positive and offering clear, constructive comments


----------



## jholder (Jul 4, 2012)

zak3737 said:


> I'm sure Roland is a nice guy, and the watch 'may' be a beauty when/if it ever appears.......but this thread is now nearly a year old, and still no-one has a watch ?
> Too many other issues mentioned on here too, so glad I'm not sat waiting like a lot of you no doubt, I just aren't that patient, so glad I didn't order.


This is neither uncommon, nor unexpected to be completely honest. I don't think most of the buyers on here thought it would be a quick process, and most of them (except for a vocal few) have been patiently waiting.


----------



## opawlows (Aug 17, 2011)

oliwoud said:


> Sorry but for me ``Mr. Roland´´ is not serious !! i try since 4 months to have my refund , i say him i send the transfer the time my watch is ready to shipped!! but the answer is ( 2012-11-08)
> 
> ``I have tried to send the payment back, please let me contact paypal to see what the issue is, we are trying to get this figured out right now´´ , sorry but it´s not serious , i don´t know a better and easier solution to transfer as paypal , since this answer no news ...
> 
> ...


Oliwoud,

This has been the chain of events with my order as well. I was waiting to receive my refund after hearing about the initial delay in July and receiving the email indicating that would be the course of action. Still haven't received any refund and my emails have gone unanswered as well. Just trying to make sense of what is going on and why certain individuals have received refunds while others haven't. Hopefully posting this will get me some sort of answer.

Cheers,

O


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

opawlows said:


> Oliwoud,
> 
> This has been the chain of events with my order as well. I was waiting to receive my refund after hearing about the initial delay in July and receiving the email indicating that would be the course of action. Still haven't received any refund and my emails have gone unanswered as well. Just trying to make sense of what is going on and why certain individuals have received refunds while others haven't. Hopefully posting this will get me some sort of answer.
> 
> ...


Hey O!
Im very sorry that you had sent over any emails that went unanswered, please check your PM's!


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

jholder said:


> This is neither uncommon, nor unexpected to be completely honest. I don't think most of the buyers on here thought it would be a quick process, and most of them (except for a vocal few) have been patiently waiting.


Along this line of thought, I cant speak highly enough of the many members here who have been nothing but patience, offering advise and help along the way. Its certainly not been an easy ride, but a lot of you guys all know what its like from past pre-orders. Thank you again!


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

no refund here either, to be honest I don't want to have to deal with fees again I'm fine with Roland just keeping it. At this point I'm hoping those of us that are still paid in full will be the first ones to get our watches


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

AudiOn19s said:


> no refund here either, to be honest I don't want to have to deal with fees again I'm fine with Roland just keeping it. At this point I'm hoping those of us that are still paid in full will be the first ones to get our watches


I'm hoping the same.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

he can consider it as a form of interest payment to ship our watches first.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

AudiOn19s said:


> At this point I'm hoping those of us that are still paid in full will be the first ones to get our watches


Don't think so. Depends on dial parts. Posted earlier that the Miyota movement orders will be filled first since those are the dial parts coming first, followed by ETA dials.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Don't think so. Depends on dial parts. Posted earlier that the Miyota movement orders will be filled first since those are the dial parts coming first, followed by ETA dials.


That increases my hope since I ordered a Miyota.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiOn19s (Jan 13, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> That increases my hope since I ordered a Miyota.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ditto


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Does ordering within 5 minutes of Roland starting this thread, count for something/anything ?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Does ordering within 5 minutes of Roland starting this thread, count for something/anything ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It certainly should!


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not home again until after Thanksgiving, so I don't feel any urgency. Ironically, I think my new Lum-Tecs will be arriving at about the same time...


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Something just dawn on me....Just my thinking......Why dont' Roland and gang just have the watch head fully assembled overseas, do the QC and ship 'em Stateside and do final packing? Instead of "Manning" the high labor cost here (plus a slower process in putting the watch together?). I'm just curious, nothing more, nothing less. The import tariff into US is the same for a semi finished watch "part", as the "movement".

Just to be clear, I'm waiting on my order, just couldn't get this part of the logistic out of my damn head.,..


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Key words: quality and control.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

poison said:


> Key words: quality and control.


Which is important to me. I'd rather wait and pay for a good product than pay less and be in a hurry for one with hands that don't align, dials off centre with blemishes, dirt under the crystal, etc. I've bought this in preference to another Rolex, so I expect big things. And no, I didn't not buy the Rolex because I can't afford it (already have three), it's because I like the look of the Bronze Diver more than any other dive watch that I don't already own.

So Roland, make sure these are 100% products, and that the wait has been worth it!! I, for one, will certainly appreciate it!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I can say, having held them, that workmanship was outstanding. I trust that to be the case across the whole production run, in part because Roland is doing/personally overseeing production in real time.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe when they do finally ship, they'll be sold off at 3x the original price like the Kingston's. 

I know. Evil. 

I would not have put up with the wait.


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not to sound like a cornhole, El presidente oversees the country and look at how we are now..Just sayin'. Not trolling here. Simply express my opinion. Not a fanboy nor a hateboy. Just waiting for my piece to be materialized and mount on the wrist. That's all.

I think the Orca will probably get here first, despite their own issues.



poison said:


> I can say, having held them, that workmanship was outstanding. I trust that to be the case across the whole production run, in part because Roland is doing/personally overseeing production in real time.


----------



## OKparts (Mar 27, 2012)

xo96 said:


> Not to sound like a cornhole, El presidente oversees the country and look at how we are now..Just sayin'. Not trolling here. Simply express my opinion. Not a fanboy nor a hateboy. Just waiting for my piece to be materialized and mount on the wrist. That's all.
> 
> I think the Orca will probably get here first, despite their own issues.


I don't think this forum is the place to interject political opinions of any kind (no matter how ambiguous) to make whatever point it is you are trying to make. I think we should keep it to the subject at hand. "Just sayin'"​


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

xo96 said:


> Not to sound like a cornhole, El presidente oversees the country and look at how we are now..Just sayin'. Not trolling here. Simply express my opinion. Not a fanboy nor a hateboy. Just waiting for my piece to be materialized and mount on the wrist. That's all.
> 
> I think the Orca will probably get here first, despite their own issues.


 :think::-|:-(


----------



## zznalg (Oct 31, 2009)

OKparts said:


> I don't think this forum is the place to interject political opinions of any kind (no matter how ambiguous) to make whatever point it is you are trying to make. I think we should keep it to the subject at hand. "Just sayin'"


I agree completely. Please keep it to yourself.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Jake_E (Jun 26, 2012)

The eternal optimist in me is hoping my girst batch, blue dial, ETA, #160 will be ready the second weekend of December when I'm going to be in the LA area. Getting to pick it up in person would be awesome.

But, I still haven't received my invoice and paid the final amount, so I'm not expecting the above to be possible.

Still committed, though, can't wait to get the finished product.


----------



## drtalon (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

Why should Miyota dials be different then ETA ??


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

cappuccino said:


> Why should Miyota dials be different then ETA ??


position of the date, maby even diameter of the opening for the axis


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm already planning on buying a used example in a year or so when someone hopefully want to flip it  By then the patina should look awesome. Sorry for all the waiting guys, but that is always a risk when pre ordering. Hopefully it will make it all the sweeter for you when they start arriving.


----------



## opawlows (Aug 17, 2011)

strongergodzilla said:


> Hey O!
> Im very sorry that you had sent over any emails that went unanswered, please check your PM's!


Thanks for the response and update Roland!

Cant wait to see the finished product in the next few weeks


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

yonsson said:


> I'm already planning on buying a used example in a year or so when someone hopefully want to flip it  By then the patina should look awesome.


Gonna make my own patina.

One day....... ;-)


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

What is up with this thread, everyone? 
Seems like when I open it and go to the last page, I'm missing heaps of replies. Last update is 5 days ago. 
If I click the >> to go to the last post I'm seeing way more posts. 

Perhaps we ought to start a v2.0 of this thread. 

Thoughts? Mods?


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

cappuccino said:


> Why should Miyota dials be different then ETA ??


Dials usually have little legs on them to align with holes in the movement. All movements are different.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Sooo-o-o-o....I now have all my straps a-sitting here, waiting for this watch to come.....I think, after thinking deeply and despite exercising massive restraint, I must now declare myself officially impatient! :-d :-x


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> Sooo-o-o-o....I now have all my straps a-sitting here, waiting for this watch to come.....I think, after thinking deeply and despite exercising massive restraint, I must now declare myself officially impatient! :-d :-x


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

GBOGH said:


>


Haha...yes, exactly


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

The only way I can see past posts in order on this thread is to go to the last page and hit 'reply to thread' and then read backwards through the comments. I think this forum/site is reaching it's limits for a single thread, perhaps?


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

My problem with the thread is that it has been Roland's primary method of communicating (regular) updates to buyers. Unless I missed one, more than three months have gone by since he sent an email to batch 1 customers on August 10. I subscribe to this thread and click on it nearly every time I visit the forum so I feel like I'm up to date, but what about the people who don't? 

I like the direct interaction with the manufacturer that this format facilitates, but at the same time unless you dilligently follow this thread which is nearly a year old and contains over 2000 posts you'd really be in the dark in terms of progress. It would be fine if there were no issues and he just said "you'll get your watch in 3 months and if there is another delay I will let you know." 

My personal opinion is that a monthly or bi-weekly email providing customers with an update, regardless of how vague, is more meaningful than these sporadic updates on the forum that are mostly prompted by someone complaining. I don't need an email every day, and I didn't expect this to be completed on time to begin with. Roland seems like a good dude and I'm sure nobody wants to get the watches on people's wrists more than he does.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

tmeyers said:


> My problem with the thread is that it has been Roland's primary method of communicating (regular) updates to buyers. Unless I missed one, more than three months have gone by since he sent an email to batch 1 customers on August 10. I subscribe to this thread and click on it nearly every time I visit the forum so I feel like I'm up to date, but what about the people who don't?
> 
> I like the direct interaction with the manufacturer that this format facilitates, but at the same time unless you dilligently follow this thread which is nearly a year old and contains over 2000 posts you'd really be in the dark in terms of progress. It would be fine if there were no issues and he just said "you'll get your watch in 3 months and if there is another delay I will let you know."
> 
> My personal opinion is that a monthly or bi-weekly email providing customers with an update, regardless of how vague, is more meaningful than these sporadic updates on the forum that are mostly prompted by someone complaining. I don't need an email every day, and I didn't expect this to be completed on time to begin with. Roland seems like a good dude and I'm sure nobody wants to get the watches on people's wrists more than he does.


You can subscribe to his newsletter update via his his website.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

rub87ST said:


> I like the look of this watch but why its case is almost similar to Helson buccaneer?


.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

rub87ST said:


> I like the look of this watch but why its case is almost similar to Helson buccaneer?


Here's the Helson Buccaneer (assume you are referring to this GMT older one and not the new Ti 47mm one).









Meh...


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm on the newsletter. There hasn't been one sent since early august unless its going into my spam.



GBOGH said:


> You can subscribe to his newsletter update via his his website.


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

True, it would be great to get an informed update on both batches, with progress and a rough eta report. 
Waiting on a batch two ETA blue dial here...

Sent from somewhere and sometime in a TARDIS...


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

tmeyers said:


> I'm on the newsletter. There hasn't been one sent since early august unless its going into my spam.


Check your spam. I think there's been a couple of emails since then.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Heather519 said:


> Roland......you have a winner. #13 is what I want. Going to the website now.


That post looks familiar..................


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> That post looks familiar..................


Yeah, what's with that? I don't see the point. :think:


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> Check your spam. I think there's been a couple of emails since then.


An e-mail update just went out this morning as well. ;-)


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like everybody will soon be taking wrist shots..HooHooo...

From Roland FB page:

Hey Olivier Fans!

Its with absolute excitement that I write this update to all of you. We have started recieving the replacement dials for our Olivier Bronze Diver! The new dials are absolutely flawless, and seeing them put together in the bronze cases are truly stunning. The first set of miyota dials arrived earlier this week, another set arrived today, with one more set to arrive at the end of this week. The Swiss dials are set to start arriving at the end of this week. Receiving them in smaller batches has made the QC process much more fluid. Yesterday the final assembly process began, I was so thrilled to be able to snap these photos:

Needless to say, we are ecstatic to announce that shipment of Olivier Bronze Divers will begin shortly as the watches are assembled and undergo the final quality control checks. I am so excited to see peoples wrist shots from around the globe! Many of you have already completed the steps for balance payment, and when your watch ships you will recieve your tracking number via e-mail. We will contact anyone that has any steps to complete so that we can get these watches out quickly, we know the waits been long!


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Saw that too! Fantastic news. Can't wait to see those wrist shots!



xo96 said:


> Looks like everybody will soon be taking wrist shots..HooHooo...
> 
> From Roland FB page:
> 
> ...


----------



## TeaKay (Mar 17, 2012)

They look so beautiful! 
Hopefully the second batch comes in quickly and smoothly after this because I cannot wait to get mine! My Olivier money was starting to burn in the wallet and my wrist was starting to get itchy so I had to pick up something else to satisfy my wrist until the Olivier arrives. Haha

Glad I made the switch from black to brown dial because they look awesome!


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

FROM FACEBOOK:

Hey Olivier Fans!

Its with absolute excitement that I write this update to all of you. We have started recieving the replacement dials for our Olivier Bronze Diver! The new dials are absolutely flawless, and seeing them put together in the bronze cases are truly stunning. The first set of miyota dials arrived earlier this week, another set arrived today, with one more set to arrive at the end of this week. The Swiss dials are set to start arriving at the end of this week. Re...ceiving them in smaller batches has made the QC process much more fluid. Yesterday the final assembly process began, I was so thrilled to be able to snap these photos:

Needless to say, we are ecstatic to announce that shipment of Olivier Bronze Divers will begin shortly as the watches are assembled and undergo the final quality control checks. I am so excited to see peoples wrist shots from around the globe! Many of you have already completed the steps for balance payment, and when your watch ships you will recieve your tracking number via e-mail. We will contact anyone that has any steps to complete so that we can get these watches out quickly, we know the waits been long!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

DAMN!!! I haven't ordered my strap yet and it's going to take a good 3 to 4 weeks for it to be made. I better get on it.


----------



## Feyd (Nov 19, 2008)

OH SNAP!


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW the blue dial looks much nicer than I thought it would!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Whoever gets theirs first please do a detailed review with a bunch of Pics!!!


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope to have mine for diving in the Caymans in a couple weeks and will post lots of pics.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Seeing all the dials together in the finished product almost makes me wish that I had ordered one of each.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> I hope to have mine for diving in the Caymans in a couple weeks and will post lots of pics.


Nice! My adventure will take me and my Olivier a little south and east of GC. Fingers crossed! Woohoo!


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking to take mine on the Ningaloo reef of the NW coast of Western Australia hoping the second batch ETA's make it in time for my trip. 

Sent from somewhere and sometime in a TARDIS...


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh man, I'm so excited!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Kristina520 said:


> Roland......you have a winner. #13 is what I want. Going to the website now.


.....and here we have another one........how many people want #13 ?

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

thsiao said:


> WOW the blue dial looks much nicer than I thought it would!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad I ordered one...


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

I ordered black, but i'm questioning my choice now. I realy like the blue dial....


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm happy with Black. It will, arguably, look better on more straps and no 3-way date window.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the date window and I am lacking a Blue Dial watch in my collection so my choice was a no brainer for me. I would like to see a Green Dial though!!!


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Roland,
How about some close pics here?


----------



## King Luis (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm glad i got the blue also. looks amazing. just hoping my ETA gets here in time for my trip to jamaica on december 6th....but i guess i will get it before christmas.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

I ordered the black no date as well. I'm happy with the no date, but based on these real life pics, I'm not certain I would order the black again. The blue looks fantastic, but I think I would probably go with the brown. Having said that, I wonder if the black won't look better and better with patina???

Regardless, I'm sure they will all look awesome on the wrist!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I also ordered the non-date dial. The blue and brown colors are very nice, but the date window disrupts the otherwise pristine symmetry of the non-date dial. Plus, I like the black bezel better than the bronze one too.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree. I'm not crazy about the multi-date window and that was a factor in my decision. If it would have been a single date, I probably would have gone with a date version. It's great that Roland provided choices to us....
When it's shiny and new, I think I also prefer the black bezel; however, I'm guessing that may change once the bronze bezel has a good patina going.
I can't wait, it should be a lot of fun once everyone has these.


----------



## timer (Nov 27, 2007)

Is this automatic watch the type that can be wound by hand also?


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

timer said:


> Is this automatic watch the type that can be wound by hand also?


the ETA 2824 can be wound by hand and the seconds also hack...the Miyota 8215 can be wound by hand, but does not hack, also the Miyota is known for "stuttering" in certain watches which annoys some people, others believe it is a good basic workhorse mov't


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I've now had 3 watches with the Miyota 8215 movement, and never witnessed the stuttering people talk about, so I don't think it's necessarily a 'feature' of all -- or even the majority of -- Miyota 8215 movements. Just my 5 cents.

That said, I really hoping to hear news of my next watch with the 8215 movement -- the Olivier Bronze Diver -- being shipped this week. I just had new one of the other watch I've been waiting for over 12 mths for has shipped, and I so want all my Christmases to come at once!!


----------



## opawlows (Aug 17, 2011)

have the first bunch been shipped out already? hoping to get mine before I head on vacation prior to Christmas!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

opawlows said:


> have the first bunch been shipped out already? hoping to get mine before I head on vacation prior to Christmas!


I haven't seen any notices/paypal payment requests from the refunds or anything like that, so I would ASSUME no. But remember, I just made an assumption so we know what that means.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> I've now had 3 watches with the Miyota 8215 movement, and never witnessed the stuttering people talk about, so I don't think it's necessarily a 'feature' of all -- or even the majority of -- Miyota 8215 movements. Just my 5 cent


All Miyota 8215 have this erratic second hand movement problem. It's a consequence of the indirect second hand drive. This is well documented. There are dozens of threads about it on WUS.

Some will notice it, other won't.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Zarith said:


> All Miyota 8215 have this erratic second hand movement problem. It's a consequence of the indirect second hand drive. This is well documented. There are dozens of threads about it on WUS.
> 
> Some will notice it, other won't.


I thought it was dependent on the weight of the hands.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

ttimbo said:


> I've now had 3 watches with the Miyota 8215 movement, and never witnessed the stuttering people talk about, so I don't think it's necessarily a 'feature' of all -- or even the majority of -- Miyota 8215 movements. Just my 5 cents.
> 
> That said, I really hoping to hear news of my next watch with the 8215 movement -- the Olivier Bronze Diver -- being shipped this week. I just had new one of the other watch I've been waiting for over 12 mths for has shipped, and I so want all my Christmases to come at once!!


you may have owned 3 watches with that mov't...but if you google there are 3000 threads and/or posts documenting this problem across many different brands...no biggie though, the mov't still works just fine, and imo its either a deal breaker for you or it isn't...ie some people care, some don't...its nice Roland is offering both options


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

ttimbo said:


> I've now had 3 watches with the Miyota 8215 movement, and never witnessed the stuttering people talk about, so I don't think it's necessarily a 'feature' of all -- or even the majority of -- Miyota 8215 movements. Just my 5 cents.





Zarith said:


> All Miyota 8215 have this erratic second hand movement problem. It's a consequence of the indirect second hand drive. This is well documented. There are dozens of threads about it on WUS.
> Some will notice it, other won't.





mngambler said:


> you may have owned 3 watches with that mov't...but if you google there are 3000 threads and/or posts documenting this problem across many different brands...no biggie though, the mov't still works just fine, and imo its either a deal breaker for you or it isn't...ie some people care, some don't...its nice Roland is offering both options


I'm with ttimbo on this one. I've had about a dozen 82XX movements and not one of them have exhibited any stutter in normal use. The only time I've seen the "Miyota stutter" in normal use was on a watch with a CL888 movement.

The only time I've seen this behavior from any 82XX miyota was during torture tests when I 1) put a watch inside a bowl of water in the freezer...after the water turned to ice, the second hand could be seen stuttering while encased in a block of ice and 2) Violently shook a watch...the stutter would appear for a brief moment but then return back to normal.

In my experience, the indirect second hand "stutter" in the 82XX Miyota only surfaces when the movment is under stress. Under normal use this movement "ticks" a consistent 6 beats per second on every one I've had. I think Miyota's with second hands that didn't sweep consistently were explained away as being "normal" because of the indirect thingy. I don't totally discount the accounts of others, but my experience says otherwise with regard to behavior of 82XX movements.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

Roland - 

Just out of curiosity, have you had the cases tested to verify they are the correct bronze alloy? It seems there have been more than a few instances with different brands where the metal ended up not being what was originally advertised.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Very old news. Yes, he has.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have had 3 Miyota 8215"s and still have them. I have tried to make the second hand stutter.. I could not do it no matter how I moved the watch or shook it up.. Also they keep just as good time as all my much more expensive ETA's (Omega, Breitling's).. Honestly, the movement has the reputation of being of workhorse and it is well deserved.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Roland, the BIG question out there....Will shipping begin THIS WEEK ????


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

mngambler said:


> you may have owned 3 watches with that mov't...but if you google there are 3000 threads and/or posts documenting this problem across many different brands...no biggie though, the mov't still works just fine, and imo its either a deal breaker for you or it isn't...ie some people care, some don't...its nice Roland is offering both options


As I said, I haven't witnessed it and it's no issue at all to me. The Miyota 8215 is a fine movement, IMHO. :-!

Now..c'mon Roland...when are we gonna see 'em??!! Soon, please


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Mirabello1 said:


> I have had 3 Miyota 8215"s and still have them. I have tried to make the second hand stutter.. I could not do it no matter how I moved the watch or shook it up.. Also they keep just as good time as all my much more expensive ETA's (Omega, Breitling's).. Honestly, the movement has the reputation of being of workhorse and it is well deserved.


On the one I used to have, a firm tap with my index finger on the side of the case (@ 22:00) always induced the stutter.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Submarin3r said:


> On the one I used to have, a firm tap with my index finger on the side of the case (@ 22:00) always induced the stutter.


Then don't firm tap it. Simple. ;-)


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Serena523 said:


> Roland......you have a winner. #13 is what I want. Going to the website now.












;-)


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> Then don't firm tap it. Simple. ;-)


----------



## opawlows (Aug 17, 2011)

When are the first ones going out???? Im really excited to get mine, hopefully it will be here by mid December so that I can take it with me on vacation!


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

opawlows said:


> When are the first ones going out???? Im really excited to get mine, hopefully it will be here by mid December so that I can take it with me on vacation!


I highly doubt it will be delivered by December. Early February seems more likely.😕😕


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

While I am not losing hope for this watch, my excitement has dwindled down on it. You can only remain excited for so long before your attention gets drawn to something else.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

poison said:


> Very old news. Yes, he has.


Ah ok, I didn't realize he had the cases tested when they were delivered. Must have missed it somewhere in this huge thread :-d


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Update please, Roland. Tempting us with pics, then running silent and deep for a whole week is unfair!


----------



## oliwoud (Oct 19, 2011)

a newsletter, then nothing, two mails unanswered, a repayment proposal by paypal (I lose over 100 usd in Change €/USD).

Not , it is not really serious, communication is disastrous, I've never seen worse, and I can assure you that thisnot my first watch ... that i trade worlwide !


AT Anyway everyone who hesitates I can only advise mistrust, it is also the role of a forum I think. ( specially because this forum is the the only media to acquire new customers for this ``Brand´´ ) .

My 2 cents .


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

oliwoud said:


> a newsletter, then nothing, two mails unanswered, a repayment proposal by paypal (I lose over 100 usd in Change €/USD).
> 
> Not , it is not really serious, communication is disastrous, I've never seen worse, and I can assure you that thisnot my first watch ... that i trade worlwide !
> 
> ...


Sadly this was true for me too...I asked for a refund and he send me my money (thus PayPal charged me fees). I lost 45 bucks. I've emailed Roland for a solution several times with no answer... This was over 2 months ago... To avoid hurting this venture I haven't post this since I think anyone can make a mistake but his unwillingness to solve it surprises me.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd say that is the risk you take with a pre-order. The watches will be delivered some day. At this point I would have just waited for the watch rather than getting a refund. Roland is likely learning from this shipping issue and hopefully this will be a minor hiccup a few years from now.


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

Keeping the faith here Roland, I'm in for the long run & still can't wait.

Sent from somewhere and sometime in a TARDIS...


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Everyone calm down. Would you rather Roland spend his time assembling, QC, and preparing for shipments, or spending time here responding to every impatient post or comment made? The pre-order customers have waited this long, so let him do his job. Roland has confirmed receipt of the Miyota mov'ts and is processing those related orders in prep for shipment, so a few days shouldn't kill anyone or infer he won't deliver. It is now on the onus of the new owners to start posting eye candy pics and reviews to appease the impatient masses. Like this one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/olivier-bronze-diver-pictorial-review-[eye-candy]-778847.html

b-)


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

oliwoud said:


> a newsletter, then nothing, two mails unanswered, a repayment proposal by paypal (I lose over 100 usd in Change €/USD).





Ddc1974 said:


> Sadly this was true for me too...I asked for a refund and he send me my money (thus PayPal charged me fees). I lost 45 bucks.


It is odd paypal didn't reverse these fees when you explained this was a refund to them directly, its what they would normally do.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

flexible said:


> It is odd paypal didn't reverse these fees when you explained this was a refund to them directly, its what they would normally do.


That's my understanding as well. Your gripe is with PayPal, not Roland.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

ttimbo said:


> That's my understanding as well. Your gripe is with PayPal, not Roland.


And expecting Roland to make up the difference when PayPal made an error is being unreasonable. We've all been screwed out of money by PayPal at some point.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

dmckean44 said:


> And expecting Roland to make up the difference when PayPal made an error is being unreasonable. We've all been screwed out of money by PayPal at some point.


I actually suspect PayPal didn't make the error it was likely down to Roland not understanding the somewhat opaque PayPal procedures. PayPal do understand their procedures are not user friendly and will refund fees in a situation like this, makes you wonder why they cant just make it more user friendly.

I also think it's perfectly reasonable to expect an individual to contact the sender of the money (Roland in this case) to get them to rectify the situation. After that I'd just contact PayPal to sort it out.

Roland did say, many many pages back, he'd been having PayPal issues and it had forced him to start using eCheques at one point despite him wanting it to use actual money. I've had the same issue previously everything working well and bam you pass an invisible PayPal useage limit, and "for your ease of use", it starts using eCheques until you answer some questions and jump through some hoops that are hidden away somewhere hidden.

I should stop on PayPal before I get all rantified.

Rantified is a perfectly cromulent expression in case you happen to wonder.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

I think the problem is that there is a limited time period (either 45 or 60 days, I forget) to issue an actual "refund" of the original payment. After that, your only option is to manually send a new payment back to the person. PayPal sees this as a new transaction and it doesn't waive the fees in the same way it does for a refund of the original payment.


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

flexible said:


> It is odd paypal didn't reverse these fees when you explained this was a refund to them directly, its what they would normally do.


To be honest with you, it never occurred to me to take it with PayPal... The problem is that he didn't do a refund but rather as a payment/money sent...
I'll talk with them see what I can do...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

dmckean44 said:


> And expecting Roland to make up the difference when PayPal made an error is being unreasonable. We've all been screwed out of money by PayPal at some point.


I'm trying to understand this...........the poster should be out the money due to a Paypal policy that is out of Olivier Watches control?

So........:

- Roland took NON-REFUNDABLE DEPOSITS
- He collected FULL PAYMENT from depositors.
- When a dial issue out of his control occurred, he refunded SOME payments (but not all)
- Fees were collected by PAYPAL on these refunds
- Customers who received REFUNDS should invest time and effort to pursue Paypal.
- Roland should have no obligation to set it right

Roland may choose to (and should IMHO), make things right with affected customers by offsetting their costs. I don't get the sentiment that someone who is just patiently waiting for a watch should eat those costs because "we've all been screwed by Paypal at some point".


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

floydfan33 said:


> Roland may choose to (and should IMHO), make things right with affected customers by offsetting their costs. I don't get the sentiment that someone who is just patiently waiting for a watch should eat those costs because "we've all been screwed by Paypal at some point".


I don't think anyone is saying that. Rather, the issue about not being refunded PayPal's fees is a PayPal issue, but it might require Roland to initiate some action from his end with PayPal in order for that to occur. There's no suggestion nor any evidence to indicate Roland is being anything other that scrupulously honest in his dealings with people, but -- as a first time trader -- it may be that he is not aware of what to do when PayPal refunds are due.

Now, as I was saying, it would be rather excellent to have an update from Roland, which explains when we might start seeing these little puppies wend their way to their respective owners. And, just to ensure you are all clear, I have ordered a Miyota, so I'm hoping that's SOOOON!


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Rolly
stay in the shop working with the Elves!!

(shameless plug)
for those if you that want instant gratification I swapped my Auto LT for a Quartz
and am practially giving away my M50 on another site (same handle)


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey all, I've been a little "under the radar" lately between the birth of my new baby daughter and being displaced now trying to rebuild my home, which was damaged after Hurricane Sandy. Just wondering what the status is for the second batch of watches. I haven't received any notice to send final payment or anything at all. 

I'm just trying to manage my expenses a little, hoping to be able to start rebuilding while still being able to pay for my new Olivier. 

Any and all help is very very welcome. Thanks all.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see those wrist shots!


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Check page 219 for update but long story short the 1st batch hasn't been sent out yet and no real word on 2nd batches status.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> ...but long story short the 1st batch hasn't been sent out yet


Are you sure about that?

;-)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Are you sure about that?


Interesting.........any hints?
I am #13.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> Interesting.........any hints?
> I am #13.


Hello #13. Check back tomorrow and I may or may not have something for you.


----------



## dylaqn4567 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait, Im a little confused... Has anyone actually received this watch yet or have none been shipped still?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

None have been received because none have been shipped.


----------



## cappuccino (Jan 31, 2012)

if he has all the parts, how long can it take to assemble and ship a watch ? even after a week no one received shipping info. I hope my enthusiasm for this watch comes back when I receive it. who knows whenever that is going to be.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

When it's done.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> None have been received because none have been shipped.


And how do you know that? You don't. You only know maybe yours hasn't.

Everyone calm down. Let the man work.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Cappuccino, remember it is not just about putting something together, which in itself is not fast, but it is about the time required for timing, testing in different positions - QC. It takes time, and we are not talking a day, but more like a week.
Problems always come up.
Believe me, Roland has enough worries with all of that. The first watch I fully redid, movt, hands, crystal, you get to see just what goes on, now many watches later, I still see little things that happen, you know just what can be a bump in the road, even with new parts.
Give him time it will get done.
Regards
Robt


cappuccino said:


> if he has all the parts, how long can it take to assemble and ship a watch ? even after a week no one received shipping info. I hope my enthusiasm for this watch comes back when I receive it. who knows whenever that is going to be.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> And how do you know that? You don't. You only know maybe yours hasn't.
> 
> Everyone calm down. Let the man work.


Checking as suggested by you.  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> Checking as suggested by you.


Is "tomorrow" over yet? It's only 9:30AM local time here...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Is "tomorrow" over yet? It's only 9:30AM local time here...


It's not.

BTW I just saw the beautiful pictures you posted in your thread " Oliver Bronze Diver Pictorial Review".



Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ash211 said:


> Check page 219 for update but long story short the 1st batch hasn't been sent out yet and no real word on 2nd batches status.


Thanks, I got that email update from Roland and saw it on his FB as well. I know some "second batchers" have received notice to pay off their balance, which I have not.
Just checking in because it's been a while since I've been on here, was hoping for some good news.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> Is "tomorrow" over yet? It's only 9:30AM local time here...


the day is almost over now...


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> the day is almost over now...


But it's not yet, is it grasshoppa'?


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been watching this thread with interest. I don't have any skin in the game as I haven't ordered a watch from Roland. But it seems to me that anyone who placed an order for a watch from a one-man watch startup that had never manufactured a watch before had to know that things wouldn't go off without a hitch. This isn't a diss of Roland, it's just the reality of a fledgling watch company with no experience trying to ship its first product. Unfortunately all of Olivier's little missteps are being exposed in a very public forum, a chance the company took when marketing the watch exclusively on WUS. It's probably easy for me to say since I haven't been waiting for this watch for heaven knows how long, and I haven't invested any $$$ in the venture, but I think those who have stuck it out this long should hang in there a while longer and give Roland a chance to make good on his promise to deliver - assuming the watch is still something of interest to you. Even a company like Stowa that's been manufacturing watches for 80 years can take an eternity to deliver a watch.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Olivier Bronze diver received today, just in time for my dive trip to the Cayman Islands. I've updated my pictorial review thread with a pic. Will post more soon, and plenty of it in the Caribbean water over the next few days.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/olivier-bronze-diver-pictorial-review-[updated]-778847-2.html

b-)
*


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Sweet mother, a wrist shot! Woohoo!!! They are coming...


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome!!!


--- from my iPad


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> *https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/olivier-bronze-diver-pictorial-review-[updated]-778847-2.html
> 
> b-)
> *


More pics added in this thread.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

GBOGH said:


> More pics added in this thread.


Alleluya!!! Can't wait for mine...


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What is the most stylish best looking dive watch???*

I second this...

Sent from somewhere and sometime in a TARDIS...


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What is the most stylish best looking dive watch???*

I hope the second batch isn't too far behind.


----------



## Jake_E (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What is the most stylish best looking dive watch???*

Still haven't received an invoice for my Blue Dial ETA #160...

Any estimate of when it might be ready? I'll be in Huntington Beach next weekend and wouldn't mind picking it up in person


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: What is the most stylish best looking dive watch???*

With 2 receipts on this forum, can someone confirm what their Olivier came with? Other than the case, was there a certificate, card, or something?


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> But it's not yet, is it grasshoppa'?


I happily stand corrected Sir.


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

So still no answers regarding what came with the watch. Just the box and that's it? Just to be clear this isn't a judgement, just a query.

Sent from somewhere and sometime in a TARDIS...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I am a little confused here by the rollout of this watch....I know there are people outside our little WUS community, but it seems kind of strange that only two or so have shown up on the forum....Just stating my opinion/curiosity....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

petersenjp said:


> I am a little confused here by the rollout of this watch....I know there are people outside our little WUS community, but it seems kind of strange that only two or so have shown up on the forum....Just stating my opinion/curiosity....


Well, from my vantage point, and I have no skin in the game as you do. I think the 2 (at last count) individuals that have received the watch live in close proximity to Roland and / or are very close friendship wise. I think with all the pressure Roland has been subjected to, he got these 2 watches out to individuals that would promote the watch, let people know the project is alive and well, and on it's way to delivery very shortly.

Further back in this thread, "Poison" posted a statement from Roland saying all parts have been received, with the dials finally meeting satisfaction, with assembly & QC taking place as we speak.

I expect Roland getting a couple watches out will hopefully sooth the savage beast, renew the excitement, and assure those that have been waiting, rather impatiently, that this watch is not vaporware, and will soon be on recipients wrists.

I believe Roland has had the best intentions all the while, but for a 1st endeavor, you and I know the trials and tribulations he or start up must go through. Some have better luck than others.

From reading through the very long Olivier thread I see a lot of new comers to the micro brand pre-order process, and perhaps the lack of fully understanding the process. Roland did choose some good representatives for the 2 released. I'm waiting for the live shots from Grand Cayman. Ya can't beat that advertising.

Anyway, just my thoughts FWIW. I se we both have put our money down on the Typhoon. I'm not worried in the least for the wait on that, and I'm sure you're good with it too.

I'm not defending nor promoting Oliviers methods. I expect there could have been better notifications, but it seems to have gone pretty well with a lot of discussion and most queries answered. I always compare with the MKII Kingston release ;-) Now that I could never endure :-d

RD


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well, from my vantage point, and I have no skin in the game as you do. I think the 2 (at last count) individuals that have received the watch live in close proximity to Roland and / or are very close friendship wise. I think with all the pressure Roland has been subjected to, he got these 2 watches out to individuals that would promote the watch, let people know the project is alive and well, and on it's way to delivery very shortly.
> 
> Further back in this thread, "Poison" posted a statement from Roland saying all parts have been received, with the dials finally meeting satisfaction, with assembly & QC taking place as we speak.
> 
> ...


I guess I should have said this in the beginning of my statement...I am not concerned at all with how the rollout is being handled, just a little confused:think: I completely understand delays and everything else, I guess it was more of a curiosity of what was going on....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

petersenjp said:


> I guess I should have said this in the beginning of my statement...I am not concerned at all with how the rollout is being handled, just a little confused:think: I completely understand delays and everything else, I guess it was more of a curiosity of what was going on....


Yes, I was quite sure you really weren't concerned, as I know you to be a seasoned WIS, hence my wordy response is mute :-d Carry on.

Cheers!

RD


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

petersenjp said:


> I guess I should have said this in the beginning of my statement...I am not concerned at all with how the rollout is being handled, just a little confused:think: I completely understand delays and everything else, I guess it was more of a curiosity of what was going on....


It takes a lot of time to assemble, QC and package 200 watches for shipping. I wouldn't worry about an update, the more time Roland spends answering emails and posting updates the longer it's going to take for the watches to ship.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

dmckean44 said:


> I wouldn't worry about an update, the more time Roland spends answering emails and posting updates the longer it's going to take for the watches to ship.


That's such a lame excuse. Not directed at you, dmckean44, if you didn't offer that up a dozen other forumites would have done the same. It's BS. I'm in business and make stuff. Updating customers on progress is part of business, and it can be done in as little as a few minutes a day -- and my whole customer base isn't glued to FB and WUS looking for updates. Olivier has it easy in this regard. As far as I'm concerned there should be a post here every day.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

92degrees said:


> That's such a lame excuse. Not directed at you, dmckean44, if you didn't offer that up a dozen other forumites would have done the same. It's BS. I'm in business and make stuff. Updating customers on progress is part of business, and it can be done in as little as a few minutes a day -- and my whole customer base isn't glued to FB and WUS looking for updates. Olivier has it easy in this regard. As far as I'm concerned there should be a post here every day.


That's honestly how I feel about it too because I also am in business and make stuff but I have trained staff these days. When I was was a one man show with a day job, I just didn't have enough hours in a day to do everything I wish I could have.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

dmckean44 said:


> It takes a lot of time to assemble, QC and package 200 watches for shipping. I wouldn't worry about an update, the more time Roland spends answering emails and posting updates the longer it's going to take for the watches to ship.


I agree and disagree, respectively of course. While I understand the more time you spend with the administration side of a business, the less time you can spend on the operations side. But one thing I see here...And I know everyone has their own opinions on this...Communication is number 1. Just like the say in a relationship, if there is no communication, there is no relationship. I have always felt the same way with a business. No communication, no business.

Disclaimer: I am not rushing this project or trying to get feathers ruffled, these are just my opinions for the day!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

92degrees said:


> That's such a lame excuse. Not directed at you, dmckean44, if you didn't offer that up a dozen other forumites would have done the same. It's BS. I'm in business and make stuff. Updating customers on progress is part of business, and it can be done in as little as a few minutes a day -- and my whole customer base isn't glued to FB and WUS looking for updates. Olivier has it easy in this regard. As far as I'm concerned there should be a post here every day.


My sentiments, too, which I've conveyed in a fairly strongly worded email to Roland yesterday. To his credit, he responded promptly, and assured me that final assembly, QC and shipment IS underway. He committed that mine would be shipped today, so I'm looking forward to receiving the tracking advice.

That said, I do WISH he would just communicate with his customers a little more. I think there's some reticence to post in forums, because it always attracts trolls who do their best to negative spin anything said. But, as I mentioned to him, those who have committed as customers by paying deposits - in many cases, paying in full five months ago - deserve a little more respect and communication.

I'm pretty sure in a week or so, most of us will have our watches, and all this will be forgotten, but I do hope Roland is learning some lessons about effective communications and creating strong customer relationships.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well, from my vantage point, and I have no skin in the game as you do. I think the 2 (at last count) individuals that have received the watch live in close proximity to Roland and / or are very close friendship wise. I think with all the pressure Roland has been subjected to, he got these 2 watches out to individuals that would promote the watch, let people know the project is alive and well, and on it's way to delivery very shortly.
> 
> Further back in this thread, "Poison" posted a statement from Roland saying all parts have been received, with the dials finally meeting satisfaction, with assembly & QC taking place as we speak.
> 
> ...


All of that.


----------



## Huntsman13 (Aug 7, 2012)

Roland,
PM Sent about 3 weeks ago but no answer. I've sent another PM and email.

Thanks.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Man the more I see these, the more I love them. I really wish they were 40 or even 38mm.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> Man the more I see these, the more I love them. I really wish they were 40 or even 38mm.


How big is your wrist? They fit great on 6-6.5in wrists, Imo. Short lug distance means no overhang.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Outside light.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got word from Roland (albeit after a few weeks of silence) that my three Oliviers are ready for local pick up!!! I'll probably meet up on Saturday so that my friend (who owns one of the three) can come with me and check out the straps in person too.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

poison said:


> How big is your wrist? They fit great on 6-6.5in wrists, Imo. Short lug distance means no overhang.


It's average (6.75-7) but I much prefer smaller watches. Size is usually the one of the main reasons I end up flipping watches (CW C60, Deep Blue Explorer, Stowa Seatime and Seiko Spork to name a few).


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

thsiao said:


> Just got word from Roland (albeit after a few weeks of silence) that my three Oliviers are ready for local pick up!!! I'll probably meet up on Saturday so that my friend (who owns one of the three) can come with me and check out the straps in person too.
> 
> Stay tuned.


All three with Myotas?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> It's average (6.75-7) but I much prefer smaller watches. Size is usually the one of the main reasons I end up flipping watches (CW C60, Deep Blue Explorer, Stowa Seatime and Seiko Spork to name a few).


Ah, too bad. It would look great on you, even if it was bigger than you like.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> Man the more I see these, the more I love them. I really wish they were 40 or even 38mm.


Get A Halios "Tropik B" -- available now for pre-order 

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

poison said:


> Ah, too bad. It would look great on you, even if it was bigger than you like.


The watch actually looks too big for you 

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ttimbo said:


> My sentiments, too, which I've conveyed in a fairly strongly worded email to Roland yesterday. To his credit, he responded promptly, and assured me that final assembly, QC and shipment IS underway. He committed that mine would be shipped today, so I'm looking forward to receiving the tracking advice.
> 
> That said, I do WISH he would just communicate with his customers a little more. I think there's some reticence to post in forums, because it always attracts trolls who do their best to negative spin anything said. But, as I mentioned to him, those who have committed as customers by paying deposits - in many cases, paying in full five months ago - deserve a little more respect and communication.
> 
> I'm pretty sure in a week or so, most of us will have our watches, and all this will be forgotten, but I do hope Roland is learning some lessons about effective communications and creating strong customer relationships.


I'll close out of this discussion now, agreeing with "ttimbo" and earlier posts today regarding communication and business practices. I'm just an onlooker but have been in customer service / retention, all my life.

Maybe it has been posted somewhere, but Roland / Olivier needs to blanket the airwaves with a definitive response on delivery, IMMEDIATELY! This should be all encompassing, and address Batch 1 and Batch 2, with full disclosure and honest expectations for delivery times for ALL customers. Very simple, and will put the the speculation and complaints to bed, for good. :-!

Cheers all! Enjoy your new Olivier Bronzies |>

RD

PS My real complaint is that Olivier's fantastic offering ($) has totally diluted the value of the Bronze precursors, from Helson & Armida etc. o| :-d

PSS - "Poison" PM me your coffee company. I like a 1/2 caff blend of Brazilian |>


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Riddim Driven said:


> The watch actually looks too big for you
> 
> RD


Nah, I think I'm good.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm really trying to keep my patience. This has been the preorder from Perdition. I'm going to go to sleep tonight with my fingers crossed, hoping I awake to a tracking number in my inbox.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: What is the most stylish best looking dive watch???*



dmckean44 said:


> I hope the second batch isn't too far behind.


I hear ya, I'm headed to the Dominican Republic in Feb. and would love to do some snorkeling with the Olivier.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone other than the lucky handful of insiders or people who made special arrangements received a watch or shipping details yet? Based on the shots from the Nov 21 newsletter it looked like quite a few were already assembled so I would have expected shipments to have begun already. I'm a first batch fully-paid Miyota.


----------



## ivster (Jun 11, 2009)

tmeyers said:


> Has anyone other than the lucky handful of insiders or people who made special arrangements received a watch or shipping details yet? Based on the shots from the Nov 21 newsletter it looked like quite a few were already assembled so I would have expected shipments to have begun already. I'm a first batch fully-paid Miyota.


Nothing here, I am in the same boat as you.


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

Rock on! I can't wait! Thanks, Roland.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: What is the most stylish best looking dive watch???*



tk1971 said:


> All three with Myotas?


Yes they are.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

GBOGH said:


> .


Don't lie: you're at the long beach aquarium.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

tmeyers said:


> Has anyone other than the lucky handful of insiders or people who made special arrangements received a watch or shipping details yet? Based on the shots from the Nov 21 newsletter it looked like quite a few were already assembled so I would have expected shipments to have begun already. I'm a first batch fully-paid Miyota.


Some folks in another thread that they had received an email saying theirs was shipped, so it appears they are definitely on the way. I bet you'll get something soon.


----------



## latino (Sep 22, 2007)

MrMayface said:


> I'm really trying to keep my patience. This has been the preorder from Perdition. I'm going to go to sleep tonight with my fingers crossed, hoping I awake to a tracking number in my inbox.


Foreigners also look forward ...


----------



## tgerno (Aug 15, 2010)

pm1980 said:


> Some folks in another thread that they had received an email saying theirs was shipped, so it appears they are definitely on the way. I bet you'll get something soon.


Does anyone know if the ETAs are shipping or just the Miyotas?


----------



## oliwoud (Oct 19, 2011)

Refund accept , no news !! no answer to e mail , i think i can forget the 250 USD pre order .... not serious . Warning at all news interrest here !


----------



## oliwoud (Oct 19, 2011)

GBOGH said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> ;-)


Yes , i´m in the first ( ETA) , no news , no delivery time , i understand that it´s not easy but since MAY 2012 ..... sorry it´s not correct for me.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

oliwoud said:


> Yes , i´m in the first ( ETA) , no news , no delivery time , i understand that it´s not easy but since MAY 2012 ..... sorry it´s not correct for me.


I figure you've already paid the $250, you know the first batch is starting to ship out, so why not relax and just wait for it to come?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

oliwoud said:


> Yes , i´m in the first ( ETA) , no news , no delivery time , i understand that it´s not easy but since MAY 2012 ..... sorry it´s not correct for me.


There was news on Nov 21.either check fb, here, or sign up for email updates on his site. There HAS been fairly frequent updates, in the order of two a month, on average. Don't make me search back and itemize it all... I've done it before.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

poison said:


> Don't lie: you're at the long beach aquarium.


Yep, you got me...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

GBOGH said:


> Yep, you got me...


Photo shop.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

poison said:


> Photo shop.


I wish my PS skillz were that good, but they're not...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Off to Florida tomorrow....No Bronze.... Guess my Bremont and Tsunami will be taking the journey with me!


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Just received my shipment tracking number from Roland. Mine is a Miyota.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

First batch?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes. I ordered within a month of this project starting, and paid in full last July


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got my confirmation Miyota #33 brown dial.


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats...I can't even get Roland to send me the Bronze Buckle I ordered from him weeks ago.


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Has anyone received an update on first batch ETA?
I'm really surprised there haven't been any updates since some of these started shipping.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

poison said:


> Photo shop.


Long Beach Airport!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Just received my blue ETA!

...in my dream


----------



## oliwoud (Oct 19, 2011)

pm1980 said:


> I figure you've already paid the $250, you know the first batch is starting to ship out, so why not relax and just wait for it to come?


No I paid the total , become a refund with the newsletter , ask for delivery time 5 times , no answer to my e mails , i take the money ( the 250 usd not) , no news since 6 months ( 1-2 newsletters but no date ) , NO really you ask WHY i´m not relax ??


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

oliwoud said:


> No I paid the total , become a refund with the newsletter , ask for delivery time 5 times , no answer to my e mails , i take the money ( the 250 usd not) , no news since 6 months ( 1-2 newsletters but no date ) , NO really you ask WHY i´m not relax ??


Because he didn't have a date, dude. He didn't have a date until the dials arrived. The two times he gave dates, he had to blow them because the first time the case material was bad, the second the dials arrived in poor condition.

You see they are being delivered now, right?


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

^ I won't miss this. Unsubscribed.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

poison said:


> Because he didn't have a date, dude. He didn't have a date until the dials arrived. The two times he gave dates, he had to blow them because the first time the case material was bad, the second the dials arrived in poor condition.
> 
> You see they are being delivered now, right?


Some things I've come to expect. I can add you coming into threads bashing folks for being ready for their watches and wanting to vent about it to that list.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not bashing. I just don't get the logic behind these posts, especially when they imply Roland purposely withheld info (delivery date), ignored emails, etc. Maybe this guy missed the posts about people taking receipt, dunno.


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

poison said:


> I'm not bashing. I just don't get the logic behind these posts, especially when they imply Roland purposely withheld info (delivery date), ignored emails, etc. Maybe this guy missed the posts about people taking receipt, dunno.


Well, you see, most people are not reassured to learn that a couple of people have received watches when they, in fact, have not received watches or any indication that THEIR watch shipment is imminent. It's one of those situations where it is legitimately OK to be focused on "what about me?"


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

When a good portion of the thread was spent by a few here with 'do these even exist?', the appearance seems quite reassuring. I think it's going to be hard to please everyone, at least until the watches are comfortably ensconced on every wrist... So that's what he's doing: getting them out as quickly a humanly possible.

Like his last update said, miyota dials had arrived, ETA's were expected, and assembly had begun. Watches are now arriving, and clearly if he has the parts for YOUR watch, he will assemble and send, asap (as if he'd simply hold it for ****s and giggles, or something).


----------



## 92degrees (Dec 19, 2011)

poison said:


> When a good portion of the thread was spent by a few here with 'do these even exist?', the appearance seems quite reassuring. I think it's going to be hard to please everyone, at least until the watches are comfortably ensconced on every wrist... So that's what he's doing: getting them out as quickly a humanly possible.
> 
> Like his last update said, miyota dials had arrived, ETA's were expected, and assembly had begun. Watches are now arriving, and clearly if he has the parts for YOUR watch, he will assemble and send, asap (as if he'd simply hold it for ****s and giggles, or something).


Are you the corporate spokesperson? No offense intended -- you do a fine job. It's not the same as Roland coming here, though. If he's shipping the first batch piecemeal, say 10 watches a day, then that's his business. He could come here and say that, though, and extrapolate to say that at this rate everyone in the first batch should have their watch by a particular date.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey, I get that. My only point is that whatever the concerns are or have been, anyone can see the wait is nearly over. So why the angst now, of all times? 

Having met Roland, I KNOW he's doing it as fast as time and components allow. Most of you haven't met him, so it's probably harder to trust, but that's the case.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

poison said:


> I'm not bashing. I just don't get the logic behind these posts, especially when they imply Roland purposely withheld info (delivery date), ignored emails, etc. Maybe this guy missed the posts about people taking receipt, dunno.


 You don't have to understand the logic. You have your watch. Great. Thanks for the pics. But for you to think that will satisfy the rest of us is foolish. It's easy for you to tell others to be patient when you don't have to wait any longer. You're no longer the one waiting for a tracking number. You're no longer the guy reading post after post of people saying they got a tracking number, but they receive nothing. We don't want your little smart comments, not because we don't like you, but because you're not in the same boat as us. But you want folks who gave up their money months ago to just say nothing. Sure you don't understand the logic.



92degrees said:


> Are you the corporate spokesperson? No offense intended -- you do a fine job. It's not the same as Roland coming here, though. If he's shipping the first batch piecemeal, say 10 watches a day, then that's his business. He could come here and say that, though, and extrapolate to say that at this rate everyone in the first batch should have their watch by a particular date.


 The main complaint throughout this thread has not been the delay of the watches, but the communication. As long as this journey has been, I would have thought that would have changed by now. Sorry to say it hasn't.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

92degrees said:


> Well, you see, most people are not reassured to learn that a couple of people have received watches when they, in fact, have not received watches or any indication that THEIR watch shipment is imminent. It's one of those situations where it is legitimately OK to be focused on "what about me?"


Agreed


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

As good of a job poison is doing trying to quell the fears/envy of others on the waiting list, it doesn't really come close to Roland posting an update on this or other forums. 
Customers are justified in expecting some communication from the horses mouth, it would take five minutes for a single post to stop all of this craziness in its tracks.
We know assumption is the mother of all...... and a lot of it is occurring right now. The only way to stop it is the manufacturer directly informing his customers.
Now try not to jump at my throat, poison as I see you are trying to help, but everyone wants to hear from Roland, not someone who is already in possession of what they greatly covet. 


Sent from somewhere and sometime in a TARDIS...


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

Given the delays and other issues that have contributed to this nearly year-long saga that is now 6 months in arrears, I really don't think its asking too much for Roland to send a mass email or a newsletter stating that shipping has commenced and that he expects to have assembled and shipped all Miyotas/ETAs by XYZ date. That would take 5 minutes of his time and its all people really want. Instead, he has his customers (who have entrusted him with ~$150k of their hard-earned money) sitting on a message board speculating and fighting with eachother. At the end of the day that is bad for him and bad for perception of his brand.

I realize he's a one-man shop who is working on his first production run, but at the same time we are talking about providing the most basic type of customer service here. If you are going to use a public form to solicit sales and interact with customers, then you have to accept that your customers will expect a certain level of service and communication and complain when they don't get it.


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

I ordered an Olivier last year, within a week or so of the project going "live". Paid the deposit, paid the balance in July, saw the "refund" screwed up (done in a way that Paypal applied charges), reversed the refund, and have been sitting waiting ever since, hearing next to nothing about where the watch (or money) is. 

I can compare and contrast with my recent buying experience from Helson. Even after a bungled Paypal transaction and an email that ended up in a spam trap, everything was sorted within days, I had the watch within days of payment, and Peter not only personalised it (which is properly awesome), but kept up the communication throughout. Including telling me when it would ship, and providing a tracking number when it did in fact ship an hour or two later.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

this thread makes me appreciate folks like Peter from Helson, Ana from Crepas, Poul from Korsbek, Jason from Halios and I forgot her name but she answers most emails for Stowa...btw I have dealt with all of these folks personally and have been quite impressed with the service provided. Anyone with 150k can start a watch company, doesn't mean you have what it takes to run it and that is very apparent here...unfortunately....I hope everyone receives there watches soon as promised


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

MrMayface said:


> You don't have to understand the logic. You have your watch. Great. Thanks for the pics. But for you to think that will satisfy the rest of us is foolish. It's easy for you to tell others to be patient when you don't have to wait any longer. You're no longer the one waiting for a tracking number. You're no longer the guy reading post after post of people saying they got a tracking number, but they receive nothing. We don't want your little smart comments, not because we don't like you, but because you're not in the same boat as us. But you want folks who gave up their money months ago to just say nothing. Sure you don't understand the logic.
> 
> The main complaint throughout this thread has not been the delay of the watches, but the communication. As long as this journey has been, I would have thought that would have changed by now. Sorry to say it hasn't.


I don't have my watch, and I have an ETA, so I'm not expecting it tomorrow or anything like that. While I agree that Roland could be more communicative, it wouldn't change much. Instead of people complaining that they haven't heard anything, they'd complain that they're hearing the same old thing (e.g., "We're waiting on the dials" or "we're testing the watches now") for weeks and weeks. There are STILL people who are suggesting that the whole thing is a scam, even though there are numerous pictures from Roland (and the few who got their watches).

Yes, Roland could post more here. No, the 20th person posting "Where's my watch? When will I get it?" does not help anyone.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Speak of the devil (so to speak... :-d ), Roland just sent out an update!



> Hey Olivier Fans!
> 
> By now many of you have been seeing threads popping up, the Olivier Bronze divers have started making their way out into the world. We are still working out way through the Miyota movement divers, and we are hoping that by the end of next week, they will all be in the air on on peoples wrists. We wish it was a faster process, but even with all of the paperwork filled out, boxes prepped, its still an extremely time consuming process getting these watches assembled and out the door. We are making sure that the watches are flawless and we know that everyone who ordered one expects no less. With the ETA dials finally starting to making their way through customs, the first swiss movement divers are likely to start shipping next week!
> 
> ...


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

sgrenald said:


> I don't have my watch, and I have an ETA, so I'm not expecting it tomorrow or anything like that. While I agree that Roland could be more communicative, it wouldn't change much. Instead of people complaining that they haven't heard anything, they'd complain that they're hearing the same old thing (e.g., "We're waiting on the dials" or "we're testing the watches now") for weeks and weeks. There are STILL people who are suggesting that the whole thing is a scam, even though there are numerous pictures from Roland (and the few who got their watches).
> 
> Yes, Roland could post more here. No, the 20th person posting "Where's my watch? When will I get it?" does not help anyone.


worst business strategy I have ever heard in my entire life..... basically your saying leave paying customers (who btw put up the capital for this little project) in the dark because it won't do any good anyway? ya lets see how far a brand new startup company gets with that line of thinking :roll:


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Check your mail. I just got an update


Olivier Watches Newsletter
Is this email not displaying correctly?
View it in your browser.

Assembly and Shipping Update

Hey Olivier Fans!

By now many of you have been seeing threads popping up, the Olivier Bronze divers have started making their way out into the world. We are still working out way through the Miyota movement divers, and we are hoping that by the end of next week, they will all be in the air on on peoples wrists. We wish it was a faster process, but even with all of the paperwork filled out, boxes prepped, its still an extremely time consuming process getting these watches assembled and out the door. We are making sure that the watches are flawless and we know that everyone who ordered one expects no less. With the ETA dials finally starting to making their way through customs, the first swiss movement divers are likely to start shipping next week!

I hope you all know that we are working as fast as we can to get these watches out, but its during these times that we really feel the crunch just because of the small size of our staff. To those of you still waiting, you will be getting your tracking numbers soon, we will be working through the weekend to make sure that we can get out these watches as fast as possible!

My sincere thanks for all of the patience and encouragement!
Roland @ Olivier Watches

follow on Twitter | friend on Facebook | forward to a friend 
Copyright © 2012 Olivier Watches, All rights reserved.
You are receiving this email because you opted in at out website

unsubscribe from this list | update subscription preferences 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

mngambler said:


> worst business strategy I have ever heard in my entire life..... basically your saying leave paying customers (who btw put up the capital for this little project) in the dark because it won't do any good anyway? ya lets see how far a brand new startup company gets with that line of thinking :roll:


I'm not sure what you were reading, but I read him state twice that he agreed Roland could do better with communication...

What I interpreted his post to say was that all the bickering and complaining is the nature of any and all production delays and more frequent updates or not, that isn't going to change. Some people will always have something or another to complain about.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Everyone who has pissed and moaned in this thread get their watches last.


Sent from the depths of hell using the Anguished Souls of the Damned


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Satansfist said:


> Everyone who has pissed and moaned in this thread get their watches last.


+1M!


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

It's getting exciting. I love the reviews and pics coming out. 

I have a ton of straps to try on mine when it arrives


----------



## Ash211 (Jun 3, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> +1M!


Easy for you to say you already have yours.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

What's the deal for the second batch preorder? I'm thinking of getting in.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

In heaven!!!










































For those who care to know a bit more besides pics...
Met with Roland from Olivier Watches today...


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

i1800collect said:


> I'm not sure what you were reading, but I read him state twice that he agreed Roland could do better with communication...
> 
> What I interpreted his post to say was that all the bickering and complaining is the nature of any and all production delays and more frequent updates or not, that isn't going to change. Some people will always have something or another to complain about.


Yep. Also, we all know that the watches are delayed, etc, so everyone repeating the moans & groans doesn't really accomplish anything. Well, unless it somehow makes them feel better.

Also, to respond to mngambler, if there's no new information, then no one is being left in the dark. If Roland came on here every other day and said "I'm waiting for the dials" or "I'm building and testing the watches" would anyone really feel any better? Sure, the first couple of times, but then for the next 20-30 repetitions it would just be "Well, you said the same thing LAST WEEK."


----------



## LES1200 (Mar 11, 2012)

I received the email today as well. 
That's all I was looking for.



broct said:


> Check your mail. I just got an update
> 
> Olivier Watches Newsletter
> Is this email not displaying correctly?
> ...


----------



## Maximo (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking good guys! Love the blue!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Note to self: remove starting a watch company from the bucket list of things I want to do before I die.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

snpr9696 said:


> What's the deal for the second batch preorder? I'm thinking of getting in.


I'd jump if you want a guaranteed in. It's limited to 500 total.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Ash211 said:


> Easy for you to say you already have yours.


Because I didn't piss and moan in this thread the whole way? Yes, I see your point.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

poison said:


> I'd jump if you want a guaranteed in. It's limited to 500 total.


Facts : this is a beautiful bronze diver, for a very reasonable price.

I am interested in ordering one of the second batch.

The devil in me says : wait for the flippers...., it will not take long....;-)


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Maybe, maybe not. Don't wait on me.... Mine is for keeps.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

poison said:


> Nah, I think I'm good.


ROFLMAO...the only thing funnier that the pretentious "hand in pocket" pic is the introspective "hand on chin" self portrait pic...LOL...:-d


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

So when I go on the site it says $250 deposit for second batch which will be ready early summer of 2012.
This is obviously way off mark. I just want to be sure I'm not ordering something that is already done.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I wasn't sure where else I could put it, that wouldn't get me banned here. I mean no guns, no ...., no drugs. What's a guy to do?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

poison said:


> I'd jump if you want a guaranteed in. It's limited to 500 total.


Hmm, I think that as well, but not 100% sure. Maybe it was mentioned here before, do someone know?

Because... ETA and miyota are numbered indipendently, so maybe 500 pieces for each, what is 1000 total. If not, then 250 pieces of each.

ps: I like to see blue version with patina already (and unnatural) developed, have someone with blue dial tried it? But probably just one blue dial on customer wrist 
And also I like to see blue dial on blue isofrane.... because blue iso is darker as dial color. I am trying to find best strap option for the blue  and it could change with the darkening of the surface, what you think guys? I am not leather man for sure...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

It's 500 total.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

500 total and the first batch is 100 Miyota and 100 ETA. I'm not sure if the second batch is another 100 each or all the rest.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Deepdive said:


> And also I like to see blue dial on blue isofrane....


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm really liking how the blue dial turned out, but still think the classic black dial looks the best with the bronze. Maybe that's just the diver in me talking. I would actually wear either color TBO.


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

thsiao said:


>


This is why you want the ETA version. The Miyotas don't hack and you can see in this photo what kinds of problems that will cause...


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

wonderful looking timepiece.


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> So when I go on the site it says $250 deposit for second batch which will be ready early summer of 2012.
> This is obviously way off mark. I just want to be sure I'm not ordering something that is already done.


This is my case as well. I would like to place an order, but doesn't know whether this is still valid or not. 250 is not a small amount of money to be paid without any confirmation. I have sent an email, although haven't receive any reply yet up until now.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

dmckean44 said:


> 500 total and the first batch is 100 Miyota and 100 ETA. I'm not sure if the second batch is another 100 each or all the rest.


So the second batch would be 150 ETA and 150 Miyota?

Kind of neat to consider owning something which is so rare. I know I will probably never see another Olivier in real life except my own...unless there are some Olivier GTGs...which would be pretty cool.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Trel said:


> So the second batch would be 150 ETA and 150 Miyota?
> 
> Kind of neat to consider owning something which is so rare. I know I will probably never see another Olivier in real life except my own...unless there are some Olivier GTGs...which would be pretty cool.


You'd be surprised, I saw another Tsunami here in San Diego while I was wearing mine. The world is small.


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

It might just be the lighting conditions, of course, but every shot that I've seen of the production watches has a more "greenish" tint to the bronze than the original shots (which were more yellow/red in tint). CuSn8 doesn't normally look green. Did metal get swapped at some stage, or is it just an artifact of the lighting conditions?


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Seriously? Metal swapped? 
Conspiracy theorys................................................. lets just enjoy the fact the guys are getting their watches and they are happy.
Regards

Robt


RichardD said:


> It might just be the lighting conditions, of course, but every shot that I've seen of the production watches has a more "greenish" tint to the bronze than the original shots (which were more yellow/red in tint). CuSn8 doesn't normally look green. Did metal get swapped at some stage, or is it just an artifact of the lighting conditions?


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

NSG1Tausend said:


> Seriously? Metal swapped?
> Conspiracy theorys................................................. lets just enjoy the fact the guys are getting their watches and they are happy.
> Regards
> 
> Robt


Allthough to be fair RichardD is correct, the Bronze was swapped, the production Oliviers have a different Bronze composition to the original prototypes. No conspiracy, it's in the thread, composition as follows for the production cases it's a Phosphor Bronze (CuSn8) Alloy:


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for setting me straight FLEXIBLE, I have read that, my mistake. I appreciate that I had forgotten that, I am glad you did post. I think all the posts that are neg biased had just gotten to me, I took RichardD's post as if it where a "troll" post so phrase, but it was my error.
Regards
Robt


flexible said:


> Allthough to be fair RichardD is correct, the Bronze was swapped, the production Oliviers have a different Bronze composition to the original prototypes. No conspiracy, it's in the thread, composition as follows for the production cases it's a Phosphor Bronze (CuSn8) Alloy:
> 
> View attachment 899831


----------



## arcaro72 (Apr 17, 2012)

GBOGH said:


> I'm really liking how the blue dial turned out, but still think the classic black dial looks the best with the bronze. Maybe that's just the diver in me talking. I would actually wear either color TBO.


I'm with you GBOGH. Also, I like the contrast you get with the blue second hand against the black dial.


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

The blue looks really nice. Thanks for sharing those pictures. That said, I think the black with black bezel tops the blue/blue.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

sgrenald said:


> This is why you want the ETA version. The Miyotas don't hack and you can see in this photo what kinds of problems that will cause...


I think you can make it kinda hack by setting the main hands to where you want (with the second hand coming up to 12), and then applying a little back pressure to the second hand to hold it until the time hits where you have it and then release it. If that made sense?


----------



## Jazzbass251 (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if the most recent update from Roland is about batch 1 only or both batch 1 and 2? Just curious.


----------



## i1800collect (Dec 21, 2010)

Jazzbass251 said:


> Does anyone know if the most recent update from Roland is about batch 1 only or both batch 1 and 2? Just curious.


Batch 1.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

up2nogood said:


> I think you can make it kinda hack by setting the main hands to where you want (with the second hand coming up to 12), and then applying a little back pressure to the second hand to hold it until the time hits where you have it and then release it. If that made sense?


Are these not using the 24 jewel 9015? It should hack...


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

No, it uses the 8015


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

ttimbo said:


> No, it uses the 8015


or the 8215? 

I ordered ETA, because no possibility of 9015, which is cheaper than ETA but almost the same good...


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

It's 8215


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Didn't realize...I assumed at $650 it must be using the 9015.


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone with a brown dial willing to post a few pics?


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone swapped out their bezel yet? 
Since it's turn left to loosen, and the bezel is unidirectional to the left I can't loosen the bezel, all it does is turn for timing purposes.
Thank you


----------



## eee (Aug 6, 2009)

Try google for bezel swap or something similar. You'll need small knife to remove bezel.


----------



## pm1980 (May 24, 2012)

rek001 said:


> Has anyone swapped out their bezel yet?
> Since it's turn left to loosen, and the bezel is unidirectional to the left I can't loosen the bezel, all it does is turn for timing purposes.
> Thank you


I thought you pried it up, not turn to loosen?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

eee said:


> Try google for bezel swap or something similar. You'll need small knife to remove bezel.


It's super simple: take a razor blade, and wedge it between the bezel and case on the side of the case. Wedge it firmly, then apply pressure downward, and it'll lever the bezel up and off. If you don't wedge it under firmly enough, you might scrape the knurling on the bezel a bit, like I did the first time (which has, incidentally, patina'd right up and looks fine). It sounds scary, but in reality is really simple. Take the new one and just snap it on. It's amazing how solid this arrangement is!


----------



## RichardD (Aug 14, 2009)

Not trolling; I ordered a batch 1 ETA (#70-odd; I missed #13 by a couple o days, and don't care about any other number) last December.

But the more recent pics have allayed my concerns; the shots showing a greenish tint to the bronze *were* down to the lighting. Or camera's white balance setting. I'll blame the lights, though. Probably those nasty compact fluorescent bulbs - they chuck out all sorts of nasty spikes in the spectrum of light. Me, I preferred tungsten filament bulbs, but our EU overlords declared them to be insufficiently environmentally friendly and banned them in favour of CFLs. Because a CFL, containing all sorts of heavy metals, taking lots of energy to make and that is *much* harder to recycle (let alone break down in the environment) is SO much better for the environment, obviously. See - now THAT is trolling.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Better yet and safer, just get a $ 8 snap back tool, safer for the hand and easier to use, very easy to control.
Regards
Robt


----------



## rek001 (Jun 19, 2012)

NSG1 - where do I get this snap back tool please?

poison, thanks much for your reply.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

With apologies to all the Olivier fans out there, I'm going to close this thread. It is taking up an inordinate amount of time to police up the spambots attracted by the length of the thread and the members who persist in posting WTBs and FSs despite the warnings. 
Since Olivier has now been well-introduced and is now shipping watches, I think it's time to start another Olivier thread for the arrival photos, impressions and issues (which hopefully will be brought to Olivier first!).


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Roland, my Olivier #058 diver has arrived today and I like it ... a LOT. Thanks so much, I will take more pictures soon and post them here.


----------

